# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  *** Gbrice's Cutting Progress Log v2.0 ***

## gbrice75

Morning' all, GB here (in case that wasn't obvious by the title). I'm officially opening this thread which will serve to document my spring 2013 cut. I hope you'll follow along and take this journey with me while I attempt to get into the best shape of my life! 

The cut officially starts Monday, 3/4 and will run for 12 weeks initially. At the end of 12 weeks, i'll assess my progress and decide what to do from there - but I have a very strong hunch i'll continue to cut for at least another 4 weeks. 

I plan to log my daily workouts, but will probably not be logging diet on a daily basis - I just find it tedious and boring, especially since I'll be eating the same foods/quantities every day for the most part. I intend to keep this cut very clean. As such, my diet will consist of (but not be limited to):

_Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast
Whole eggs
Liquid Egg whites (these will be a main source @ 1 quart/day equating to roughly 100g protein)
Protein Powders (sparingly, likely just PWO shake)
1% Milkfat No Salt Added cottage cheese (sparingly as I am looking to keep dairy intake to a minimum)
Nonfat Plain Greek Yogurt (same as above)
95/5 lean ground beef
top sirloin
Pork Chops and tenderloin
tuna
tilapia
cod
salmon

Oats (main carb source)
Rice
Whole Grain Pasta (sparingly, no more than 2x weekly)
Quinoa
Potato/sweet potato
Whole Grain Bread (sparingly)

avacado (when possible)
Natty PB (sparingly, because i'm addicted)
Fish oil

Veggies - all kinds, most often in the form of a smoothie or juice (homemade)

Fruits will not make the 'cut'._ 

I will be carb cycling using a similar plan that I used last year which got me into my avy shape:

_Monday - moderate carb (275/100/50) (P/C/F)
Tuesday - moderate carb (275/100/50)
Wednesday - moderate carb (275/100/50)

Thursday - no starchy carb (275/0/50) Fibrous veggies only!
Friday - no starchy carb (275/0/50) Fibrous veggies only!
Saturday - no starchy carb (275/0/50) Fibrous veggies only!

Sunday - carb refeed/high carb (275/250/50) YAY!!_

*Supplements:*
Animal Pak (multi)
Pregnenelone
DHEA
D3
B complex
Nettle Root
Bromelaine
Betaine
Chromium Polynicotinate
Fish oil caps

Haven't decided yet whether or not i'll try a cutting stack such as Animal Cuts, but may be worth giving a shot.

I will be working out Monday-Friday, cardio only on Saturday, and a complete rest day on Sunday, my refeed. My goal, needless to say, is to blast bodyfat and maintain as much LBM as possible. I will provide up to date stats Monday morning (which will be skewed since I'm planning a weekend of food debauchery before starting this brutal cut!), but as of right now:

*Current Stats*
Age: 37
Height: 5'10
Weight: ~215lbs
BF%: ~17%
LBM: 179lbs
BF: 36lbs

*Goal:*
Weight: ~195lbs
BF%: 10% (or lower)

The above numbers are assuming I lose only bodyfat and maintain roughly 179lbs lean. We all know that's not going to happen, but I'm trying to stay as close as possible. Ideally, I won't drop below 190lbs unless I get much lower than 10%. 

That's it for now guys, I hope you'll subscribe and help keep me motivated! I'm fine tuning some details over the next few days and will officially start logging Monday. Until then, i'm happy to answer any questions you may have - also open to any criticisms pertaining to my plan although you haven't yet seen it in it's entirety.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

what were your before and after numbers last go round?

food choices look the same as before, which i think will help you stay focused because it worked before

now that you are on TRT, how do you think your body will respond to this cut?

are you thinking about bumping up the TRT dosage during this cut at any time?

----------


## gbrice75

> what were your before and after numbers last go round?


If I recall, I was about 195lbs @ ~15%, so I was quite a bit lighter and only a little bit leaner - meaning if my numbers are close to accurate, I put on quite a bit of LBM over the last year seeing as my old starting weight is more or less my new target weight!  :Smilie: 




> food choices look the same as before, which i think will help you stay focused because it worked before


Yep. The only thing that will change is meal frequency. When I started this cut, I was still hanging on to old philosophies and ate 7 meals/day. It was so damn consuming, I hated it. This time around, i'll do 4, maybe 5 - but no more. Macros will be split evenly across all meals with the exception of carbs on moderate days, which will be in meals 1, 2, (pre and post workout), and 3. 




> now that you are on TRT, how do you think your body will respond to this cut?


Although my strength actually increased during my last cut, I did look and feel very small. I am hoping that with TRT in the mix, I'll be able to push myself harder without worrying about recovery as much, and maintain more LBM. No point in bulking/cutting if you're only gonna torch all your newly earned LBM, right? So, I have to pay strict attention to what's going on with my body on a weekly if not daily basis. 




> are you thinking about bumping up the TRT dosage during this cut at any time?


I'd like to, but don't feel it's necessary. My numbers are already higher than most on established TRT protocols, and if anything I'll probably lower the dosage - but not until after the cut.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

GB u know ill be following dude! looking forward to seeing u suffer!  :Evil2:  LOL  :Wink:  after all those damn burritos on my fasting days now its ur turn LOL...  :Evil2: 

but seriously this should be good to follow and ill be interested to watch u cut. last time i think i came in after it was over so this is something ive been waiting for..  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> GB u know ill be following dude! looking forward to seeing u suffer!  LOL  after all those damn burritos on my fasting days now its ur turn LOL...


Bahahaha, you're so right and I DO deserve to suffer after all my food antics over the past 3 months in particular! Another thing I'll be doing differently this time around though is incorporating a single cheat meal per week on my high carb day. I feel it's important in order to keep spirits lifted during a cut which can get really depressing after several weeks. However, I may hold off until I get through 4 solid weeks as I need to 'detox' and even a single cheat meal will blunt those efforts IMO. 




> but seriously this should be good to follow and ill be interested to watch u cut. last time i think i came in after it was over so this is something ive been waiting for..


Yea man, you've actually never seen me cut and probably never had a chance to see my original log which was getting into epic territory. Unfortunately, I had to ask Admin to can it because it was shrouded in so much negativity with some personal crap I was going through at the time (you know some of it). 

This may sound corny, but I intend to use the recent passing of my best friend, my companion of nearly 15 years, my beloved dog as a motivator. Whenever I'm feeling weak, I'll turn to her for strength. She's my rock, and I won't let her or myself down.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Just posted this in the recipe section, but figured I'd post it here too in case anybody is interested:

(in my low-budget TV commercial voice) Tired of relying on protein powders? Tired of wondering if they're REALLY doing the job? Then try this:

_1.5 cups liquid egg whites
1 cup unsweetened almond milk (I use chocolate)
1-2 packets Stevia
'squirt' of sugar free chocolate syrup_

Tastes just like chocolate milk! It's super fast, convenient, and you'll go to sleep (figuratively) knowing you have a HIGH QUALITY protein source in you vs. suspect powders. 

I'm not a huge fan of the sugar free syrup due to sugar alcohols and will probably experiment further using cacao/cocoa powder and ditching the syrup, but for now, this works. 

If you want to add carbs without a bunch of fuss, dump in raw oats and chew em up. I do it all the time. This will give you a perfectly balanced meal:

*36g protein
25g carbs (if using oats)
2.5g fat (5g if using oats)*

You could add some fish oil caps and veggies and you'll have a wonderfully healthy meal. Enjoy!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Since i'm feeling amp'd up, i'll post what my workout will look like for the first 2 weeks (my workouts will change every 2 weeks).

*Weeks 1 and 2*

*Monday:* Chest & Back
Decline Dumbbell Press - 4x8
Flat Dumbbell Fly - 4x8

Superset:
Pullups - 3 x failure
Decline Pullovers - 3x12

Superset:
V-bar Chins - 3x8
One Arm Dumbbell Row - 3x12

Cardio - 45 mins


*Tuesday:* Legs
Barbell Squats - 3x20
Front Squat - 3x20
Walking Lunges - 3 x 300ft.
Superman's - 5x10
Barbell Calf Raise - 5x15

Cardio - 45 mins

*Wednesday:* Abs
Lying Leg Raise - 3x15
Decline Crunches - 3x15
Roman Chair Situps - 3x15
Dumbbell Swings - 100 reps

Cardio - 45 mins

*Thursday:* Chest and Back
Flat Dumbbell Press - 4x12
Incline Dumbbell Fly - 4x6
Deadlift - 4x6
T-Bar Row - 4 x 8-15
Chins (palms touching) - 4 x failure

Cardio - 45 mins

*Friday:* Shoulders, Bi's, Tri's
Shoulder Warmup:
Seated Lateral Raise - 2x15
Face pulls - 3x20

Barbell Push Press - 4x12
Upright Rows - 4 x 8-12
Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curls - 3 x 10-12
Dumbbell Preacher Curls - 3 x 8-12
One Arm Dumbbell French Press - 3x6

Cardio - 45 mins

*Saturday:* Cardio - 1 hour

----------


## energizer bunny

Good luck mate!...........good to see you motivated once again.......is this your own take on carb cycling? or are you following a certain diet set up you have read somewere else?

----------


## baseline_9

Good to see this log started m8

I'll see this one through with you as we're both chasing similar goals... Short term and long term I believe....


One thing I will say is this...... I used to be a believer in hitting it 100% from day one and just going for it..... But my views have changed on a lot of things....

Have u not considered reducing the amount of cardio your doing to begin with?

I think that for now you would easily be able to drop plenty of weight with no cardio at all... Just by counting ur macros...

----------


## gbrice75

> Good luck mate!...........good to see you motivated once again.......is this your own take on carb cycling? or are you following a certain diet set up you have read somewere else?


Thanks EB!! A little of both. It's my modified version of a carb cycle that one of my mentors had me run last year.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Good to see this log started m8
> 
> I'll see this one through with you as we're both chasing similar goals... Short term and long term I believe....
> 
> 
> One thing I will say is this...... I used to be a believer in hitting it 100% from day one and just going for it..... But my views have changed on a lot of things....


I'd like to hear more. I always enjoy and appreciate your viewpoints. I know you, much like myself, are a progressive thinker with regard to bodybuilding and nutrition. 




> Have u not considered reducing the amount of cardio your doing to begin with?
> 
> I think that for now you would easily be able to drop plenty of weight with no cardio at all... Just by counting ur macros...


To be honest, I haven't done a stitch of cardio in months... in fact, I can't recall the last time I did. I agree with you, I'd definitely drop weight just by sticking to my diet which will have me at a caloric deficit, and can add cardio in later when I adjust, however I do have the desire right now to go all out, and I want to capitalize on that fire while it's burning hot. Furthermore, I had such great success on a very similar plan to this one last year, and i'm a 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' kind of guy. 

I am still iffy on the Saturday cardio as I'd like more time with my family, so at the very least, that may get ditched before I even start.

----------


## austinite

Subscribed! Great layout GB, really looking forward to your progress. Someone of your caliber will have "success" written all over this thread. Very excited my friend!

----------


## gbrice75

> Subscribed! Great layout GB, really looking forward to your progress. Someone of your caliber will have "success" written all over this thread. Very excited my friend!


Thanks for your support brother, I really appreciate (and need) it!!  :Wink:

----------


## energizer bunny

> Thanks EB!! A little of both. It's my modified version of a carb cycle that one of my mentors had me run last year.


good stuff mate!........could you please explain the reasons behind moderate carb days? carb cycling is something ive been reading about and find interesting, i understand low/high days but not moderate days..........what is the purpose of moderate days? is it just for your sanity or is there a scientific/functional reason behind them?

cheers.

----------


## gbrice75

> good stuff mate!........could you please explain the reasons behind moderate carb days? carb cycling is something ive been reading about and find interesting, i understand low/high days but not moderate days..........what is the purpose of moderate days? is it just for your sanity or is there a scientific/functional reason behind them?
> 
> cheers.


I can only speak with regard to my specific plan, as 'moderate' is a relative term. i.e. my moderate day would be considered low for those with higher caloric requirements. I'll do my best to explain my plan as there is most definitely a functional reason behind it.

First, keep in mind that my primary focus here is to burn body fat, not to build new tissue. As such, I have my workouts designed to optimize that goal, and believe in building a carb cycle around the workout schedule/regimen. With that said, let's take a look and actually start on my high carb/rest day:

*Sunday - 275/250/50 - high carb day, complete rest day* - Primary goal here is to completely replenish glycogen stores to fuel the upcoming week's workouts. Secondary goal is, if possible, to build or at least help maintain muscle. Basically, this is my only 'anabolic ' day. 

*Monday through Wednesday - 275/100/50 - moderate carb days* - built around my more intense workouts - chest, back, legs, etc. Basically, carbs are present in smaller quantity to 'top off' glycogen stores burned through during these more demanding workouts. But what about Wednesday? Abs? Certainly not a taxing workout. Very true - the logic behind this being my last moderate carb day is topping off stores which will bring me through the next 3 days where I have NO starchy carbs. I hope i'm making some sense here!

*Thursday through Saturday - 275/0/50 - low/no carb days* - We'll now go through 3 days of glycogen depletion. These 3 days are key to burning fat as i'll be running on empty with regard to glycogen. Workouts are still heavy and intense, but rest periods are shorter in an effort to create a 'cardio-intensive' environment. I've run this before and I can tell you that by Friday, and particularly Saturday, I feel completely drained... at this point i'll be in the early stages of ketosis. 

Sunday starts this cycle all over again. High carb day completely replenishes glycogen stores and we tackle another week with full focus and intensity. 

I hope this helps. Please let me know if there's anything you need clarified.  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

no that covers it mate!.........cheers.

----------


## Back In Black

Good luck with this mate. Is you 17% a realistic reading do you think? (I'm not casting aspersions bud, just curious). 

I know you're used to training on a morning so this may be a moot point for you but, I recently started lifting after meal 1 and I notice if I put carbs in my last meal of the previous day my workout is better. So that puts carbs in meals 1,2 & 5 on my 'lower' carbs days (I'm priming). Just a thought.

Anyhow, our goals are similar, I'd like to be 190-195lbs max 10% by end of May (I'm 5'11). Bet we look very different to each other with similar stats!

----------


## gbrice75

> Good luck with this mate. Is you 17% a realistic reading do you think? (I'm not casting aspersions bud, just curious).


Pretty close. I don't think i'm any lower, but no higher than 20%. 




> I know you're used to training on a morning so this may be a moot point for you but, I recently started lifting after meal 1 and I notice if I put carbs in my last meal of the previous day my workout is better. So that puts carbs in meals 1,2 & 5 on my 'lower' carbs days (I'm priming). Just a thought.


Interesting, that might actually help me seeing as my least meal of the day will be around 9pm (if I choose) and i'll be working out by 6am. Food for thought... and to eat!  :Big Grin: 




> Anyhow, our goals are similar, I'd like to be 190-195lbs max 10% by end of May (I'm 5'11). Bet we look very different to each other with similar stats!


Glad to see people with similar stats and goals... we can motivate eachother! Remind me - what are your current stats?

----------


## Back In Black

185ish and 11-12%. In 2 weeks when I start I'll likely be closer to 180 and 10-11%.

I will, of course, have some assistance for 8 weeks before falling back onto TRT.

----------


## gbrice75

> 185ish and 11-12%. In 2 weeks when I start I'll likely be closer to 180 and 10-11%.
> 
> I will, of course, have some assistance for 8 weeks before falling back onto TRT.


Nice. Helluva lot better shape than me!

----------


## Back In Black

> Nice. Helluva lot better shape than me!


No LBM though mate. Ive Not been in a great place for a couple of years, wait til I post a pic of me from May last year, if I dare.

Roll on 12 weeks time :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> No LBM though mate. Ive Not been in a great place for a couple of years, wait til I post a pic of me from May last year, if I dare.
> 
> Roll on 12 weeks time


I feel your pain. When I got down around 10% last year, I was sitting at 177lbs (160lbs lean). THAT'S no LBM. I'm thinking now, worst case (i.e. 20% bodyfat), I'm carrying 172lbs lean, hopefully more though, assuming i'm a bit under 20%. We shall see!

----------


## Back In Black

Last year, 168lbs about 7-8%. Imagine how emaciated that was on 5'11? had some physical and mental anguish and was punishing myself at the time, couldn't see it at the time though. 

It helps to be in a happier place and I'm sure you are this time around (marital at least).

It's time to rock this, enjoy your 4 day feast buddy :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Last year, 168lbs about 7-8%. Imagine how emaciated that was on 5'11? had some physical and mental anguish and was punishing myself at the time, couldn't see it at the time though. 
> 
> It helps to be in a happier place and I'm sure you are this time around (marital at least).
> 
> It's time to rock this, enjoy your 4 day feast buddy


Funnily enough, there's a guy in my gym with nearly identical stats... yes he looks very skinny in clothes but does look damn good without a shirt. Personally, I like a 'fuller' look, but if fuller meant 15% + over 200lbs, I'd take your stats from last year.

----------


## cj111

Good luck, 
You going to put up progress pics ?

----------


## gbrice75

> Good luck, 
> You going to put up progress pics ?


Thanks bud. Definitely - but I just don't know how soon. Ideally I'd put up starting pics, but to be honest i'm a little ashamed of my current condition - I have a reputation to maintain around here, lmao!  :Wink:

----------


## marcus300

Best of luck gb, I know you want this do bad and I'm sure you'll accomplish all your goals. Looking forward to watching you change into a new you

----------


## gbrice75

> Best of luck gb, I know you want this do bad and I'm sure you'll accomplish all your goals. Looking forward to watching you change into a new you


Thanks big man, glad to have your support... still may need that kick up the arse if you have a minute!  :Wink:

----------


## Soar

Good luck man, ill be subbed for a good read when my cut comes around haha.

----------


## twitz

Best of luck to you GBrice! I look forward to watching your success!

----------


## gbrice75

> Good luck man, ill be subbed for a good read when my cut comes around haha.


lol, you know it!




> Best of luck to you GBrice! I look forward to watching your success!


Thanks Twitz, appreciate your support!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## marcus300

> Thanks big man, glad to have your support... still may need that kick up the arse if you have a minute!


I couldn't kick your arse today, done legs today and can hardly walk lol

----------


## gbrice75

> I couldn't kick your arse today, done legs today and can hardly walk lol


lol... in that case I'll make sure I show up on chest day next time I'm in need!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

Motivation.... to lose the bodyfat and be able to see my bicep peaks again!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^ i remember that pic

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^^^ i remember that pic


Me too... fondly.  :Frown:

----------


## Bodacious

Good luck GB....

----------


## gbrice75

> Good luck GB....


Thanks brother!  :Smilie:

----------


## CookiesNCream

So hard to believe that you are 17% BF based on your avi. Needless to say, with your diet, cardio, and training program, that fat will drop, and fast. 

I'm interested to see how your carb cycling with work. Could you post progress photo's as well? I'd be interested to see the changes in your physique from the day after your re feed to a few days later during your moderate or low carb days. Looking forward to seeing your changes GBrice  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> So hard to believe that you are 17% BF based on your avi. Needless to say, with your diet, cardio, and training program, that fat will drop, and fast. 
> 
> I'm interested to see how your carb cycling with work. Could you post progress photo's as well? I'd be interested to see the changes in your physique from the day after your re feed to a few days later during your moderate or low carb days. Looking forward to seeing your changes GBrice


I know... sad, isn't it? I was never a fan of bulking and this is why. It works well for some but not for people like me who are genetically predisposed to greater fat storage. Oh well, I had to give it a fair shot. Cutting isn't a problem; I *know* I can get lean again. 

Re: progress pics - yes, I'll be posting some as things move along, but changes like you're describing (i.e. pic at the end of 3 day carb depletion and then another after carb up) won't really be noticeable until I'm lean again, so I'll probably be saving those for the tail end of this thing. Stay tuned, and thanks for checking in on me!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Good idea making a log with a set goal man. 

If I did the same maybe i wouldn't change my goals/diet on a daily basis based on how i look/feel that day.......

I'll be following and best of luck.

----------


## cj111

I shoulda kept a log of my cut..bleh, I started around 17% just like you, but like you said I was ashamed of what I looked like lol, I actually had the GF take before pics, but I ended up deleting them because I was embarrassed  :Frown:

----------


## Tx89

Subbed

First of all sorry for the loss of your dog, I can totally relate and think its great you derive drive, focus and Motivation from your best friend :-) 

Your plan/goals are pretty similar to mine. A question that I havent really 100% answered for myself is why a weekly refeed and not like every 2-3 weeks? 
Being in the 17-20%bf ballpark and not doing 'real' 100% depletion sessions (ultimate diet style for example) I believe that maybe every 2 weeks would be sufficient and maybe speed up progress as long as you are in that bf ballpark. Of course the leaner you get the higher your refeed frequency will need to be. I personally progress faster to sub 15ish% if I just push through 2-3 weeks without a refeed, where it wouldnt be necessary for me other than to provide sanity  :Big Grin: 

Is there any reason why every week? Other than psychological reasons of course

----------


## Zodiac82

did I miss the ride???? sign me up GB....seems like it should be a great log....and listing the staples in ur diet will also help others who are trying to accomplish similar goals (myself included) and get where they want to be. :mentally telling myself to get my ass in the gym tomorrow:
as far as ur supps I notice Pregnenolone....are cycling that and do u notice increased strength when taking that. I did but didnt know if it was a placebo affect or not....havent taken it in about 3 years.
from the way you've talked I was expecting a pic of someone resembling the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man lol which is obviously far from that....little too hard on yourself GB but I guess that is needed to get to that next level.
BTW the last comment was far from corny.....im buckled up and ready for the ride....good luck

----------


## gbrice75

> Good idea making a log with a set goal man. 
> 
> If I did the same maybe i wouldn't change my goals/diet on a daily basis based on how i look/feel that day.......
> 
> I'll be following and best of luck.


 :LOL: 

Thanks brother, always glad to have your support and encouragement!  :Wink: 




> I shoulda kept a log of my cut..bleh, I started around 17% just like you, but like you said I was ashamed of what I looked like lol, I actually had the GF take before pics, but I ended up deleting them because I was embarrassed


Yea man... the truth is I look much better now than I did before ever working out (fat 255lbs 30% + bodyfat) but after you get used to looking a certain way (lean), you become ashamed of ANY visible fat. Idk... this game is a mindfvck lol. 




> Subbed
> 
> First of all sorry for the loss of your dog, I can totally relate and think its great you derive drive, focus and Motivation from your best friend :-)


Thanks for the kind words brother!  :Wink: 




> Your plan/goals are pretty similar to mine. A question that I havent really 100% answered for myself is why a weekly refeed and not like every 2-3 weeks? 
> Being in the 17-20%bf ballpark and not doing 'real' 100% depletion sessions (ultimate diet style for example) I believe that maybe every 2 weeks would be sufficient and maybe speed up progress as long as you are in that bf ballpark. Of course the leaner you get the higher your refeed frequency will need to be. I personally progress faster to sub 15ish% if I just push through 2-3 weeks without a refeed, where it wouldnt be necessary for me other than to provide sanity 
> 
> Is there any reason why every week? Other than psychological reasons of course


Psychological is secondary. The truth is I don't feel I'll be able to tackle the tougher workouts without the weekly refeed. Furthermore, by starting with a 'less than perfect' plan, it allows me to manipulate things down the road once I eventually plateau - for instance I can make the refeed bi-weekly among other factors. If the plan were 100% perfect from the beginning, I'd have nothing to tweak down the road. 




> did I miss the ride???? sign me up GB....seems like it should be a great log....and listing the staples in ur diet will also help others who are trying to accomplish similar goals (myself included) and get where they want to be. :mentally telling myself to get my ass in the gym tomorrow:
> as far as ur supps I notice Pregnenolone....are cycling that and do u notice increased strength when taking that. I did but didnt know if it was a placebo affect or not....havent taken it in about 3 years.
> from the way you've talked I was expecting a pic of someone resembling the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man lol which is obviously far from that....little too hard on yourself GB but I guess that is needed to get to that next level.
> BTW the last comment was far from corny.....im buckled up and ready for the ride....good luck


No noticeable difference from the preg but I take it as an extended part of my TRT protocol. 

Glad to have you subbed... and thank you for your last comment!  :Smilie:

----------


## Southpole12

> Yea man... the truth is I look much better now than I did before ever working out (fat 255lbs 30% + bodyfat) but after you get used to looking a certain way (lean), you become ashamed of ANY visible fat. Idk... this game is a mindfvck lol.


Hey GB! Your not kidding about it being a mindfvck lol. Thanks to you and 405 when I first came on this site I have since gained 15lbs. In the process I have a little extra in the stomach but nothing like I thought it would be with the increased intake of food. Anyway, I will be keeping track of your progress as I want to lean out in the near future. The exercise log is a nice example. Thanks again!

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey GB! Your not kidding about it being a mindfvck lol. Thanks to you and 405 when I first came on this site I have since gained 15lbs. In the process I have a little extra in the stomach but nothing like I thought it would be with the increased intake of food. Anyway, I will be keeping track of your progress as I want to lean out in the near future. The exercise log is a nice example. Thanks again!


Awesome brother, always glad to hear of people making gains!  :Smilie: 

Re: putting on a bit of fat - it's to be expected. You'll know when it's time to pull back and switch priorities to cutting.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

Found some old pics of me circa 2002 and thought it'd be fun to share these. Told ya I was a fat disgusting slob!! Have fun!  :Wink:

----------


## mockery

subbed.

----------


## sawyer86

hello gb, good log. cant believe thats you on those pics, youve made great changes! i like the look of the smoothie youve posted thinking about trying it as meal one. do you think its a beter alternative to having part egg whites part protein powder?

----------


## baseline_9

Lol GB I thought those were ur current pics when I first was them....

I was like 'fuk!!! He wasn't lying about him being embarrassed about his b4 pics' LMAO

----------


## gbrice75

> subbed.


Thx Mock!!  :Big Grin: 




> hello gb, good log. cant believe thats you on those pics, youve made great changes! i like the look of the smoothie youve posted thinking about trying it as meal one. do you think its a beter alternative to having part egg whites part protein powder?


Thanks brother!! Yea man, I've come a long way but want to go much further!

Re: the shake - that's really up to you. I've been working on eliminating protein powders from my diet as much as possible, personal preference more than anything else. If you like it better with the powder, go for it.




> Lol GB I thought those were ur current pics when I first was them....
> 
> I was like 'fuk!!! He wasn't lying about him being embarrassed about his b4 pics' LMAO


Lmfao!! Nah man, I wouldn't let things get THAT out of hand!! 

Out of curiosity, where would you put my BF% at in those pics?

----------


## mockery

keep thinking to cut down trhe bf% by 50% but if i work down to 185, mentally i might lose my shit as i wanna be 200 at 8% lol

curious what id look like at a lower weight

----------


## sawyer86

im sure youl do it. you seem determand! i want to go further too never seems to happen tho.

----------


## gbrice75

> keep thinking to cut down trhe bf% by 50% but if i work down to 185, mentally i might lose my shit as *i wanna be 200 at 8%* lol
> 
> curious what id look like at a lower weight


Join the club!




> im sure youl do it. you seem determand! i want to go further too never seems to happen tho.


It doesn't happen on its own man... you gotta make it happen. Push yourself outside of your comfort zone - THAT'S where the magic happens. I was 'taking it easy' in the gym for a while, but over the last 5 weeks I pushed myself hard and the progress I made was nothing short of amazing!

----------


## gbrice75

Having some fun with these old pics now! Just to put my progress into perspective - a near identical pose for comparison. My, what a difference good posture makes!!

----------


## RaginCajun

WOW! its nice to reflect on your accomplishments, especially 10 years!

----------


## Back In Black

Ya fat fvck :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> WOW! its nice to reflect on your accomplishments, especially 10 years!


Definitely! I don't even remember what it was like being that way... brings me back...




> Ya fat fvck


Bahahha... yes sir I was!

----------


## baseline_9

> Lmfao!! Nah man, I wouldn't let things get THAT out of hand!! 
> 
> Out of curiosity, where would you put my BF% at in those pics?


30-35%

I'm a terrible BF guesser tho

----------


## gbrice75

> 30-35%
> 
> I'm a terrible BF guesser tho


I think it's spot on actually. I always figured mid 30's. Wow, what a horrible look for me. Terrible posture, big ass and hips, etc. I do NOT carry fat very well!  :Frown:

----------


## Papiriqui

Ahh nice to see you getting back on the cutting horse again!!! Definitely will be checking this thread often. I see good things coming soon!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL on the pics GB.. u were a fat bastard! i think 30-35% is a good guess as well..

----------


## gbrice75

> Ahh nice to see you getting back on the cutting horse again!!! Definitely will be checking this thread often. I see good things coming soon!!!


Thanks Pap!! Good to see you around, feels like it's been a minute...




> LOL on the pics GB.. u were a fat bastard! i think 30-35% is a good guess as well..


lol no doubt bro... I NEVER wanna go back there. Right now though I am the closest I've been (still not close, but CLOSEST) since ever losing the weight. Obviously I hold it differently now since my overall physique has changed. Very much looking forward to getting lean. First time I can actually say I'm looking FORWARD to dieting.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> lol no doubt bro... I NEVER wanna go back there. Right now though I am the closest I've been (still not close, but CLOSEST) since ever losing the weight. Obviously *I hold it differently now* since my overall physique has changed. Very much looking forward to getting lean. First time I can actually say I'm looking FORWARD to dieting.


this is one thing that has made a tremendous impact on me as well. i have noticed even when i gain body fat (which i havent been over 15% since i originally lost all the weight) i still look WAY freaking better than i used to. i believe a lot of this has to do with the new physique i have been afforded by TRT. before TRT when i got fat i got titties and all that and on top of it i couldnt hold any muscle in my chest which made the titties even worse. at least now i think if i got in the upper teens approaching 20% id probably look more like a gorilla! LOL.. which is a hell of a lot better than a fat dude with titties!!! LOL

----------


## gbrice75

> this is one thing that has made a tremendous impact on me as well. i have noticed even when i gain body fat (which i havent been over 15% since i originally lost all the weight) i still look WAY freaking better than i used to. i believe a lot of this has to do with the new physique i have been afforded by TRT. before TRT when i got fat i got titties and all that and on top of it i couldnt hold any muscle in my chest which made the titties even worse. at least now i think if i got in the upper teens approaching 20% id probably look more like a gorilla! LOL.. which is a hell of a lot better than a fat dude with titties!!! LOL


It's definitely the transformation that's taken place under the fat. However, I still look pretty bad at this bodyfat - I still get titties, etc. but when I cut up, my chest is probably my best muscle group, so I can deal.

----------


## 951thompson

> Morning' all, GB here (in case that wasn't obvious by the title). I'm officially opening this thread which will serve to document my spring 2013 cut. I hope you'll follow along and take this journey with me while I attempt to get into the best shape of my life!
> 
> The cut officially starts Monday, 3/4 and will run for 12 weeks initially. At the end of 12 weeks, i'll assess my progress and decide what to do from there - but I have a very strong hunch i'll continue to cut for at least another 4 weeks.
> 
> I plan to log my daily workouts, but will probably not be logging diet on a daily basis - I just find it tedious and boring, especially since I'll be eating the same foods/quantities every day for the most part. I intend to keep this cut very clean. As such, my diet will consist of (but not be limited to):
> 
> Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast
> Whole eggs
> Liquid Egg whites (these will be a main source @ 1 quart/day equating to roughly 100g protein)
> ...


Good luck with achieving your goal GB, I will keep an interested eye on your log  :Smilie:

----------


## 951thompson

> Having some fun with these old pics now! Just to put my progress into perspective - a near identical pose for comparison. My, what a difference good posture makes!!


Nice transformation bro, impressive  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Good luck with achieving your goal GB, I will keep an interested eye on your log





> Nice transformation bro, impressive


Thanks brother!! I need to get over to your log as well... bad GB.  :Frown:

----------


## 951thompson

> Thanks brother!! I need to get over to your log as well... bad GB.


Your diet looks similar to mine. Im following Lyle McDonalds cycling ketogenic diet (the ultimate diet 2.0) I doing 4 depletion days. With a 36 hour carb refeed ( the whole diets based around workouts) it's working a treat, the fats melting off  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Your diet looks similar to mine. Im following Lyle McDonalds cycling ketogenic diet (the ultimate diet 2.0) I doing 4 depletion days. With a 36 hour carb refeed ( the whole diets based around workouts) it's working a treat, the fats melting off


Yep, my plan is somewhat similar. After 3 days of depletion, i'm only scratching the surface of ketosis, but my plan isn't considered CKD and the goal isn't to get into full blown ketosis, only to optimize fat mobilization/burning during the depletion days.

----------


## 951thompson

> Yep, my plan is somewhat similar. After 3 days of depletion, i'm only scratching the surface of ketosis, but my plan isn't considered CKD and the goal isn't to get into full blown ketosis, only to optimize fat mobilization/burning during the depletion days.


Yeah same ketotis is not the goal on my diet, but you do dip in and out of it. 

Im gonna follow your progress, hoping to learn a trick or two along to way  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah same ketotis is not the goal on my diet, but you do dip in and out of it. 
> 
> Im gonna follow your progress, hoping to learn a trick or two along to way


Thanks man, I'm really planning to kill it this time around, hopefully i'll learn a few things along the way as well!  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Does this make you feel ANY better about your fat pics?

----------


## gbrice75

> Does this make you feel ANY better about your fat pics?


Wow man... when is this from? 

I'm really proud of both of us; we've come a helluva long way!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back In Black

Ha ha, I wanna say last week and superimpose an up to date newspaper on it and use it in the upcoming comp lol

Took a year off everything and travelled the world so that would make the pic late 2007.

----------


## gbrice75

> Ha ha, I wanna say last week and superimpose an up to date newspaper on it and use it in the upcoming comp lol


Lmao!!  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Does this make you feel ANY better about your fat pics?


WOW! 

i think i will have to search for one of my real fat pics as well!

----------


## gbrice75

Fine tuning my plan. I've decided i'll be doing 4 meals/day plus a PWO shake. Only 4 meals because a) meal frequency has zero bearing on metabolism, so I feel no need to eat every 2-3 hours, and b) because I don't enjoy eating like a bird, nor do I enjoy being a slave to the kitchen and clock. As such, here's what my moderate carb days (Mon/Tues/Wed) will breakdown to:

Daily goal: 300g protein, 105g carbs, 50g fat - 2070 calories

*Meal 1: 5am - Preworkout -*  60g protein, 35g carbs, 12g fat

*PWO Shake: 8am -* 60g protein, 35g carbs, trace fats (roughly 3g)

*Meal 2: 11am -* 60g protein, 35g carbs, 12g fat

*Meal 3: 3pm -* 60g protein, trace carbs, 12g fat

*Meal 4: 7pm -* 60g protein, trace carbs, 12g fat

I go to bed sometime between 9pm - 10pm, and will be taking BCAA's immediately before hitting the pillow, just for some peace of mind.  :Smilie: 

There you have it - nice and simple - and effective. Who says you have to rack your brain to diet???  :Hmmmm:

----------


## cj111

I'm assuming youre eating lots of egg whites, hopefully you don't blow youre partner out of bed

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm assuming youre eating lots of egg whites, hopefully you don't blow youre partner out of bed


1 quart per day... and yea, my wife pretty much hates me!!  :Frown:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Found some old pics of me circa 2002 and thought it'd be fun to share these. Told ya I was a fat disgusting slob!! Have fun!





> Does this make you feel ANY better about your fat pics?
> 
> Attachment 134271



had to put mine in here LOL: well i tried to get all 3 of our fat pics to show up but i suck.. maybe someone else can do it LOL..  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

^^ you might have been a fatter bastard than both me AND BiB, but at least you had some muscle under there. I had nothing, and from what I can tell, neither did he!  :Frown:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^ you might have been a fatter bastard than both me AND BiB, but at least you had some muscle under there. I had nothing, and from what I can tell, neither did he!


LOL.. well at 213lbs 26.6% bf if there was any muscle i sure as hell cant tell!  :Smilie: 

we were all 3 fat bastards.. thats for damn sure!

----------


## Back In Black

I hadn't lifted for a year so I definitely didn't. I still had less fat than you fatter fatties though :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

Got my meals worked out for the most part for my 3 moderate carb days. Here's what they'll look like:

*5am (meal 1 preworkout):* my protein smoothie:
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein powder
1/2 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese
1/4 cup plain nonfat Greek yogurt
3/4 cup unsweetened almond milk
1/2 cup liquid egg whites
tbsp instant coffee
tbsp cacao powder
3 packets stevia
2 tsp natty PB
1 cup crushed ice

66g protein, 38g carbs, 13g fat

*8am (pwo shake)*
1 scoop ON Pro Complex
1 scoop ON Casein
1/2 cup oats

61g protein, 26g carbs, 4g fat

*11am (meal 2)*
8oz 95/5 lean ground beef
1oz (dry) Barilla Plus pasta
1/2 cup tomato sauce

56g protein, 29g carbs, 16g fat

*3pm (meal 3)*
2.5 cups liquid egg whites
1 cup unsweetened almond milk
3 fish oil caps

62g protein, 12g carbs, 6.5g fat

*7pm (meal 4)*
2 whole large eggs
1 cup liquid egg whites
3 slices lean Canadian bacon
3 fish oil caps

47g protein, 5g carbs, 14.5g fat

*Totals: 290g protein, 110g carbs, 58g fat - 2091 calories*

Veggies will come mainly by way of juicing and/or smoothies in the latter part of the day.

This is what I'll start with and adjust as needed. Remember that this is only for 3 of 7 days. My 3 no-carb days will look similar to this but the starchy carbs will be dropped all together. As a result, some food choices will change (pasta + meat sauce for example). I'll be around 1600 calories/day for those 3 depletion days.

----------


## Brick

Subscribed buddy!

Looking forward to seeing your progress. 

Like your egg protein powder substitute. 

Q: I have read that if you don't cook your eggs/egg whites that you don't absorb all the protein vs cooked. Is there any truth behind this?

----------


## gbrice75

> Subscribed buddy!


Nice, glad to have you aboard!  :Smilie: 




> Q: I have read that if you don't cook your eggs/egg whites that you don't absorb all the protein vs cooked. Is there any truth behind this?


It is true that the protein in cooked eggs is more bioavailable than that of raw eggs. This is a result of something found in eggs called Avidin. Basically, it binds to some of the protein making it unavailable for usage. Cooking eggs destroys avidin. 

Now keep in mind that liquid egg whites are liquid, but not raw - they're pasteurized, meaning they've been heated to kill salmonella and other bacteria (same as milk). I've researched this pretty extensively, and to the best of my findings, the pasteurization process heats the egg up enough to destroy the avidin, thereby making it's protein content nearly 100% bioavailable.

----------


## Brick

> Nice, glad to have you aboard! 
> 
> It is true that the protein in cooked eggs is more bioavailable than that of raw eggs. This is a result of something found in eggs called Avidin. Basically, it binds to some of the protein making it unavailable for usage. Cooking eggs destroys avidin.
> 
> Now keep in mind that liquid egg whites are liquid, but not raw - they're pasteurized, meaning they've been heated to kill salmonella and other bacteria (same as milk). I've researched this pretty extensively, and to the best of my findings, the pasteurization process heats the egg up enough to destroy the avidin, thereby making it's protein content nearly 100% bioavailable.


You just rocked my world bro. 

Costco here I come!

----------


## gbrice75

> You just rocked my world bro. 
> 
> Costco here I come!


 :LOL:  Good luck with the farting. My wife and entire team at work hate me.  :Frown:

----------


## Brick

I decided to see how many hot dogs + buns I could eat instead. 12 in 8 mins. Not bad

----------


## gbrice75

> I decided to see how many hot dogs + buns I could eat instead. 12 in 8 mins. Not bad


Really!? Why!?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## --->>405<<---

hmm i kind of have a hankering for a few hot dogs now! maybe 2 chili dogs and 2 regular maybe slaw dogs.. mmmmmmmmmm  :Smilie: 

morning GB! having a fat boy breakfast??

----------


## gbrice75

> hmm i kind of have a hankering for a few hot dogs now! maybe 2 chili dogs and 2 regular maybe slaw dogs.. mmmmmmmmmm 
> 
> morning GB! having a fat boy breakfast??


Not really tbh. A box of Krave cereal, a protein shake and 1 cup egg whites. Wtf is wrong with me!?! I can't even binge properly! Oh well, I guess that's a good thing. 

Had some awesome Chinese food last night though, and prob gonna hit Wendy's today.

----------


## --->>405<<---

come middle of next week u will wish u had when ur all hungry and stuff!  :Smilie:

----------


## oatmeal69

Subscribed!

----------


## Brick

> Really!? Why!?


Is was either that or eat healthy. I made a poor choice

----------


## CookiesNCream

> Not really tbh. A box of Krave cereal, a protein shake and 1 cup egg whites. Wtf is wrong with me!?! I can't even binge properly! Oh well, I guess that's a good thing.
> 
> Had some awesome Chinese food last night though, and prob gonna hit Wendy's today.


What's with all the fuss about Krave cereal?!? I've never tried it. Is it really as good as everyone makes it out to be? I'm a cereal monster so maybe it's best never trying it lol. I could eat a whole box no problem.

----------


## gbrice75

> Subscribed!


Thanks bro!




> Is was either that or eat healthy. I made a poor choice


We all do!




> What's with all the fuss about Krave cereal?!? I've never tried it. Is it really as good as everyone makes it out to be? I'm a cereal monster so maybe it's best never trying it lol. I could eat a whole box no problem.


To be blunt - it's fcking awesome, IMO. This coming from a fellow cereal monster!  :LOL:

----------


## oatmeal69

I love the idea of just buying the "raw materials," I.E. chicken breast, egg whites, oats, etc. that you will eat and making it all fit into your plan. Seems so much easier than shopping for ingredients for meals.

----------


## CookiesNCream

To be blunt - it's fcking awesome, IMO. This coming from a fellow cereal monster!  :LOL: [/QUOTE]


I am DEFINITELY not buying it then haha. From one cereal monster to another, thank you for saving me from a cereal binge. I am cereal free for over a year lol. That's a BIG deal. I will live vicariously through you gbrice  :Smilie:

----------


## joebailey1271

> Not really tbh. A box of Krave cereal, a protein shake and 1 cup egg whites. Wtf is wrong with me!?! I can't even binge properly! Oh well, I guess that's a good thing. 
> 
> Had some awesome Chinese food last night though, and prob gonna hit Wendy's today.


Chinese food, then wendy's, sounds like me except id have some buffalo wings in there somewhere and a bliizard, when i cheat i cheat

----------


## gbrice75

> I am DEFINITELY not buying it then haha. From one cereal monster to another, thank you for saving me from a cereal binge. I am cereal free for over a year lol. That's a BIG deal. I will live vicariously through you gbrice


lol yea... I think I definitely did you a favor. It's true to its name - the stuff is addictive. Scuse' me now while I go pour a bowl... and make 4 eggs... and French toast.... and a pound of bacon... and 1/2 a pineapple.... and corned beef hash.... and....and...  :Smilie: 




> Chinese food, then wendy's, sounds like me except id have some buffalo wings in there somewhere and a bliizard, when i cheat i cheat


Thx JB. Buffalo wings added to the hit list. I have today only! Now if only a Hooter's were closer...

----------


## energizer bunny

> lol yea... I think I definitely did you a favor. It's true to its name - the stuff is addictive. Scuse' me now while I go pour a bowl... and make 4 eggs... and French toast.... and a pound of bacon... and 1/2 a pineapple.... and corned beef hash.... and....and... 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx JB. Buffalo wings added to the hit list. * I have today only*! Now if only a Hooter's were closer...


Make the most of it mate!

----------


## --->>405<<---

ok THE DAY is here is it not? now where the heck are u?? better not be in the buffet line..  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Make the most of it mate!


lol, thanks man, I tried! To be honest, I was surprised to find that I really wasn't in the mood to binge. I had a few good meals, but it felt more like a task, something I wanted to get over with, rather than something I was enjoying. I guess that's a good thing. I'm realizing that I want to eat the foods I want to eat WHEN I want to eat them (which won't work with this lifestyle). Setting aside a day or two to 'cram it all in' isn't very pleasant. Then again, it's not like I was coming off a cut or carbless diet. We'll see if I still feel this way after a few weeks of cutting!  :Wink: 




> ok THE DAY is here is it not? now where the heck are u?? better not be in the buffet line..


Yea man, today's the day! I'll log my workout in a separate post. Thanks for checking in on me though... glad my supporters are here before me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 1*

Woke up, feeling kinda tired, it was very easy to get used to sleeping an extra two hours even though it was only a week... feels like a month!!! Had my preworkout meal (GB's protein smoothie), showered and get er' done! 

*Chest and Back*

*Decline Dumbbell Press:* 4x8
Set 1: 110lbs x 9
Set 2: 110lbs x 8
Set 3: 100lbs x 8
Set 4: 100lbs x 8

*Flat Dumbbell Fly:* 4x8
Set 1: 60lbs x 8
Set 2: 60lbs x 8
Set 3: 60lbs x 8
Set 4: 60lbs x 8

*Superset*

*Pullups:* 3 x failure
Set 1: bodyweight x 10
Set 2: bodyweight x 6
Set 3: +50lbs weight assist x 8

(Such a fat bastard these days, I can barely do pullups. What's nice is that as I drop weight, i'll increase my reps dramatically and will likely start adding weight again

*Decline Dumbbell Pullover:* 3x12
Set 1: 100lbs x 12
Set 2: 100lbs x 12
Set 3: 90lbs x 12

*Superset*

*V-bar chins:* 3x8
Set 1: bodyweight x 8
Set 2: bodyweight x 8
Set 3: bodyweight x 8

*One Arm Dumbbell Row:* 3x12
Set 1: 80lbs x 12/12
Set 2: 80lbs x 12/12
Set 3: 75lbs x 12/12

Felt very nauseous after my workout. Possibly hit it too hard after a week off... it's amazing how quickly your body adjusts to resting! 

Was only able to get in 30 mins of cardio (supposed to do 45) due to time constraints. I need to get my workout done in a shorter time. This is a good challenge because it means shorter rests and therefore, a more cardio-intensive environment. 

Kept cardio light today until I get back into the swing of doing it (it's been MONTHS... can't remember the last time I did it). 15 mins walk on the treadmill 4.0 with a 4.0 incline. 15 mins on the elliptical. Done!

Had my pwo shake (1 scoop ON casein, 1 scoop ON Pro Complex and 1/2 cup oats) and looking forward to feeling 'cleansed' over the next several days, particularly during my no-carb days. I'm feeling very bloated and uncomfortable right now.

----------


## oatmeal69

If I take more than a few days off with cardio, I feel it. Two weeks, and it really starts to suck! I try not to think about the fact that if I want to stay healthy, I need to do it for the rest of my life. Cardio is NOT my favorite activity!

----------


## oatmeal69

Love that you add oats to your shake. I do that too, I really think it helps digestion and better absorption of the protein.

----------


## gbrice75

> If I take more than a few days off with cardio, I feel it. Two weeks, and it really starts to suck! I try not to think about the fact that if I want to stay healthy, I need to do it for the rest of my life. Cardio is NOT my favorite activity!


lol... try 6 months or more!!!  :Big Grin: 




> Love that you add oats to your shake. I do that too, I really think it helps digestion and better absorption of the protein.


Yea, been doing it for years now. I don't know that it helps with digestion, but at the very least you'll get some insulin circulating.

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL on the pull ups. i had to read it twice to understand. it did not occur to me at first u actually needed assistance with doing them on the 4th set! i also had a hard time understanding the 3rd set u could only do 6 reps! LOL.. u havent been doing them this whole time or have u actually lost reps as u gained weight? 

id also like to note pull ups used to be my weakest exercise. i could only do like 3 of em! now i can probably do 25-30..

----------


## gbrice75

> LOL on the pull ups. i had to read it twice to understand. it did not occur to me at first u actually needed assistance with doing them on the 4th set! i also had a hard time understanding the 3rd set u could only do 6 reps! LOL.. u havent been doing them this whole time or have u actually lost reps as u gained weight? 
> 
> id also like to note pull ups used to be my weakest exercise. i could only do like 3 of em! now i can probably do 25-30..


Both. I haven't done em' in a while (been favoring lat pulldown which is admittedly a somewhat less effective exercise IMO), AND naturally, I lose reps as my weight increases. When I'm down around 190 or so, I can bang em' out no problem. It's also a matter of getting used to the movement again. I guarantee you by next week I'll already be much better.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh i suppose since i sucked so bad at chins until last year i always include them. i have medial epicondylitis so i have to be careful doing them and usually warm up with lighter pull downs and sometimes wear a strap on my left arm.. 

u gonna post starting pics at the end??

----------


## gbrice75

> yeh i suppose since i sucked so bad at chins until last year i always include them. i have medial epicondylitis so i have to be careful doing them and usually warm up with lighter pull downs and sometimes wear a strap on my left arm.. 
> 
> u gonna post starting pics at the end??


Hadn't thought about it... but that's a damn good idea! I don't want to post em' now because it's embarrassing... but if I post em' at the end i'll already be shredded (God willing) and it won't matter. Great idea bro, I think I will do just that.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Nice to see you are off to a good start! I am starting today as well.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Hadn't thought about it... but that's a damn good idea! I don't want to post em' now because it's embarrassing... but if I post em' at the end i'll already be shredded (God willing) and it won't matter. Great idea bro, I think I will do just that.


ur welcome buddy! u know once ur lean it doesnt make a crap how fat u "WERE"  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Nice to see you are off to a good start! I am starting today as well.


Always happy to have others on board the suffering ride!! 




> ur welcome buddy! u know once ur lean it doesnt make a crap how fat u "WERE"


Definitely!!

----------


## gbrice75

Fuuukkk!!! I am so not used to a caloric deficit... getting hungry... must.. fight... through... the... PAIN!!!

Good news is, it only gets easier from here. It's sort of like a detox.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Fuuukkk!!! I am so not used to a caloric deficit... getting hungry... must.. fight... through... the... PAIN!!!
> 
> Good news is, it only gets easier from here. It's sort of like a detox.


 :Evil2:  that didnt take long.. LOL.. :Evil2:   :Evil2: (rubbing my hands together and smiling)  :Evil2:  :Evil2:

----------


## CookiesNCream

> Fuuukkk!!! I am so not used to a caloric deficit... getting hungry... must.. fight... through... the... PAIN!!!
> 
> Good news is, it only gets easier from here. It's sort of like a detox.


Drink green tea till your little hearts content. It'll keep you busy peeing so you won't have time to think about food!  :Wink:  tetley makes so many good flavours... I'm addicted.. These are my favourites.. But I feel ya on the hunger, it sucks. BUT, you'll look shredded as hell which will make it all worth it  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> that didnt take long.. LOL.. (rubbing my hands together and smiling)


Lmfao. You've been waiting months for my suffering, haven't you!?! Enjoy it my friend. I deserve it anyway. I've been a very, VERY bad boy!  :Wink/Grin: 




> Drink green tea till your little hearts content. It'll keep you busy peeing so you won't have time to think about food!  tetley makes so many good flavours... I'm addicted.. These are my favourites.. But I feel ya on the hunger, it sucks. BUT, *you'll look shredded as hell which will make it all worth it*  
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 134428


Lmao, never was able to get into green tea but maybe i'll give it a shot again. I think anything i'm throwing down the ol' gullet will be good right now, lol! Re: the bold - yep, I just need to keep this in mind and I will stay on the straight and narrow. Thanks Blondee!  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Drink green tea till your little hearts content. It'll keep you busy peeing so you won't have time to think about food!  tetley makes so many good flavours... I'm addicted.. These are my favourites.. But I feel ya on the hunger, it sucks. BUT, you'll look shredded as hell which will make it all worth it  
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 134428


i have been askn the wife to get green tea in an effort to reduce my diet soda intake. these tetley teas, do u boil water and add bags or is it a powder or what??

----------


## gbrice75

> i have been askn the wife to get green tea in an effort to reduce my diet soda intake. these tetley teas, do u boil water and add bags or is it a powder or what??


I know kirkland/costco has green tea that's in plastic bottles like bottled water. I tried the sugar free variety and it wasn't too bad.

----------


## CookiesNCream

> i have been askn the wife to get green tea in an effort to reduce my diet soda intake. these tetley teas, do u boil water and add bags or is it a powder or what??


You can boil water or take the lazy man route like me & nuke a mug of water in the microwave for 2 mins! They are tea bags that you just stick in the water. Also, Costco makes a delicious green tea, no flavour, just plain, but very good. It's a Japanese Green Tea so it's good. It's about $15 for 100 teabags, so cheap & worth it.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh i dont have costco or kirklands?? i will be on the look out though thanx! how about sweetener? im from the south so we drink our tea sweet down here.. is it bitter without some sweetener??

----------


## CookiesNCream

> yeh i dont have costco or kirklands?? i will be on the look out though thanx! how about sweetener? im from the south so we drink our tea sweet down here.. is it bitter without some sweetener??


I just drink mine as is, I personally don't need sweetener... If you're used to sweet tea, then yes it'll probably be bitter at first, depending on the flavour - the blueberry one not so much. If you're gonna sweeten it, maybe lean towards Stevia versus splenda  :Smilie:  

When getting green tea, aside from the Costco stuff, I find that plain green tea is very bitter & hard to drink, hence why I get the flavoured stuff. It's good. Really good! Also, you can boil some water, have a juice jug with 4 tea bags in it, pour the water in & let it sit over night in the fridge so it gets cold, in the morning when you go to drink it, you can add fresh fruit in the jug for flavour - raspberries & blueberries add a nice taste (if you're watching carbs, don't eat the fruit, just throw it out when you're finished the tea).

----------


## gbrice75

Green tea - tons of antioxidants and a supposed thermogenic effect. Can't go wrong!

----------


## --->>405<<---

sweet! Blondee and GB thx!  :Smilie:  ill be trying this stuff out. i remember a long time ago i used to drink a green tea drink (LOL sounds funny) that i bought from the store. i dont think it was arizona.. not snapple.. maybe mistic or something like that - NO Fuze.. that was it! and they had green tea and i really liked it! this is why i was thinking of trying it again but will use stevia obviously..

----------


## --->>405<<---

now lets get back to GB's suffering!  :7up:

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see you jumped right into as planned!

grinding time!

----------


## gbrice75

> now lets get back to GB's suffering!


Yes please!! 




> glad to see you jumped right into as planned!
> 
> grinding time!


No doubt man. Been looking forward to this for a while now. Time to get er' done!

----------


## Brick

> sweet! Blondee and GB thx!  ill be trying this stuff out. i remember a long time ago i used to drink a green tea drink (LOL sounds funny) that i bought from the store. i dont think it was arizona.. not snapple.. maybe mistic or something like that - NO Fuze.. that was it! and they had green tea and i really liked it! this is why i was thinking of trying it again but will use stevia obviously..


Walmart has a boatload of green tea as well. I get 100 bags for $5? I drink it every morning, throw in a tiny bit of coconut cream and its like a double double from Tim's!

----------


## gbrice75

Yesterday's diet was 100% spot on. Baby steps. Going for a perfect day (already got that), then a perfect week, and so on. Small goals. 

*Day 2:* Legs

*Barbell Squat:* 3x20
Set 1: 245lbs x 20
Set 2: 225lbs x 20
Set 3: 225lbs x 20

*Barbell Front Squat:* 3x20
Set 1: 155lbs x 20
Set 2: 135lbs x 20
Set 3: 135lbs x 20

*Walking Lunges:* 3x100 meters
Sets 1-3: 80lbs (40lb dumbbell in each hand) x 100 meters

*Standing Barbell Calf Raise:* 5x15
Sets 1-5: 245lbs x 15

*Supermans:* 5x10

Legs - FRIED. High rep/volume is a fcking killer! 

Only managed 35 mins of cardio today, but that's 5 mins more than yesterday.  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

good work gbruce

----------


## gbrice75

Thx cockery!! Whoops, typo!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

Subscribed GB. Keep the workouts and progress coming.

----------


## gbrice75

> Subscribed GB. Keep the workouts and progress coming.


Thanks brother, I most definitely will!

----------


## 951thompson

> Yesterday's diet was 100% spot on. Baby steps. Going for a perfect day (already got that), then a perfect week, and so on. Small goals.
> 
> Day 2: Legs
> 
> Barbell Squat: 3x20
> Set 1: 245lbs x 20
> Set 2: 225lbs x 20
> Set 3: 225lbs x 20
> 
> ...


Putting in the work, go for it bro  :Wink:

----------


## ghettoboyd

I cant believe I just found this log now...looking forward to watching your journey and learning a thing or two....good luck and rock on brother...

----------


## gbrice75

> Putting in the work, go for it bro


2 days in and i'm already feeling (and in my mind, looking) tiny... lol. What a mindfvck cutting is! 




> I cant believe I just found this log now...looking forward to watching your journey and learning a thing or two....good luck and rock on brother...


GB from another mother... glad to have you on board brother, thanks for the support!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gbrice75

HUNGRY. AS. FVCK!!! 

The fact that i'm about to down 2.5 cups of egg whites, a cup of almond milk and a few fish oil caps probably isn't going to do much for me either.  :Frown: 

Can't wait for 7pm where I'll eat something substantial.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^^LMAO!!!  :7up:  :Evil2:  :Evil2:  :Nopity:  :0jackson:  hee hee hee hee hee 

on a side note u know what ive eaten today GB?? not a damn thiNG!

on a serious note chugging water really helps me a lot! think 32-64oz in less than a minute..

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^^LMAO!!!  hee hee hee hee hee 
> 
> on a side note u know what ive eaten today GB?? not a damn thiNG!
> 
> on a serious note chugging water really helps me a lot! think 32-64oz in less than a minute..


lol... you fasting today?

Man, I'm going to stick with my diet this week, but i'll likely make some adjustments over the weekend for next week. One simple adjustment is halfing my PWO shake which will allow me roughly 25g protein and 15g carbs worth of 'real food'. Hell, that could easily be a snack when I'm feeling hungry. Beef jerky and a few crackers, etc.

----------


## 951thompson

[QUOTE="gbrice75;6424629"]

2 days in and i'm already feeling (and in my mind, looking) tiny... lol. What a mindfvck cutting is!

Yeah first week of cutting is the Pitts, you will be fine once your body adjusts. Im the opposite this week, im feeling big, im sure im gaining LBM, could be in my head but I feel like im gaining lol

----------


## gbrice75

[QUOTE=951thompson;6424709]


> 2 days in and i'm already feeling (and in my mind, looking) tiny... lol. What a mindfvck cutting is!
> 
> Yeah first week of cutting is the Pitts, you will be fine once your body adjusts. Im the opposite this week, im feeling big, im sure im gaining LBM, could be in my head but I feel like im gaining lol


Wish I were you this week! :\

----------


## 951thompson

I find drinking big mugs of green tea and peppermint tea takes away my hunger cravings, tricks your belly into thinking it's full, could be worth a shot  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh fasting today.. and yesterday.. 

there are a lot of things u can do.. personally when i was cutting like u are now i eliminated anything that resembled a shake and replaced it with meat. u could also at some point throw in some fasting and increase ur portions.. IMO itll do nothing but benefit. 

take me for example, i am only gonna eat about 1500-1800cals today but i will get a meal that has:
1pound beef
1 bell pepper
1 onion
1pound baby spinach
1 tomato
1/2 onion
1/2 cucumber
10 slices ham (deli)
2 whole eggs
1oz walnuts
250g cottage cheese
250g blueberries

plus i snack on cereal here and there.. 

and tomorrow i can eat 4000cals!  :Smilie: 

oh and also some vinegar and salt pork rinds! beef jerky is awesome! i love it!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> lol... you fasting today?
> 
> Man, I'm going to stick with my diet this week, but i'll likely make some adjustments over the weekend for next week. One simple adjustment is halfing my PWO shake which will allow me roughly 25g protein and 15g carbs worth of 'real food'. Hell, that could easily be a snack when I'm feeling hungry. Beef jerky and a few crackers, etc.


shoot if ur pwo shake is 50g protein and 30g carbs thats like 1/2 pound meat and 2/3 cup oats..

----------


## gbrice75

> yeh fasting today.. and yesterday.. 
> 
> there are a lot of things u can do.. personally when i was cutting like u are now i eliminated anything that resembled a shake and replaced it with meat. u could also at some point throw in some fasting and increase ur portions.. IMO itll do nothing but benefit. 
> 
> take me for example, i am only gonna eat about 1500-1800cals today but i will get a meal that has:
> 1pound beef
> 1 bell pepper
> 1 onion
> 1pound baby spinach
> ...


As it stands now, I'm doing 4 meals daily. I set it up this way for 2 reasons: 1 - less prep time in the kitchen. 2 - I get larger meals. Depending on how I feel as the week progresses, I may reduce it to 3... or even 2.

----------


## oatmeal69

I'm not worrying much about the "6 or 7 small meals" anymore either. I'll be doing 3 meals and a shake or two during my upcoming cycle. Right now, as I trim down in preparation, I'm only eating twice a day.

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm not worrying much about the "6 or 7 small meals" anymore either. I'll be doing 3 meals and a shake or two during my upcoming cycle. Right now, as I trim down in preparation, I'm only eating twice a day.


Nice! Probably some nice sized decent meals then!

----------


## Brick

Hey GB. 

what are supermans?

----------


## Soar

> Hey GB.
> 
> what are supermans?


I assumed superman push-ups but now you have me questioning too. Lol

----------


## oatmeal69

> Nice! Probably some nice sized decent meals then!


Yes, nothing worse than feeling even hungrier after a micro-meal! LOL

----------


## Zodiac82

> Hey GB.
> 
> what are supermans?


I believe laying on the floor back extension either both arms and legs up at the same time or alternating left arm right leg and visa versa

----------


## Zodiac82

> I assumed superman push-ups but now you have me questioning too. Lol


hey soar are you changing your av every two secs

----------


## CookiesNCream

> HUNGRY. AS. FVCK!!!
> 
> The fact that i'm about to down 2.5 cups of egg whites, a cup of almond milk and a few fish oil caps probably isn't going to do much for me either. 
> 
> Can't wait for 7pm where I'll eat something substantial.


Ahem, my last meal was 5oz of tilapia & 2cups of broccoli and cucumber w/ 1tbsp almond butter. You jealous yet?  :Wink:  hahaha... It's amazing how good other diet food sounds when you're dieting yourself. I'd love to have 2.5 cups of whites + almond milk right about now! Here's a trick I learned this morning - put cinnamon on your eggs.. Omfg it's deeeeeelish and makes it easier to choke those suckers down!

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey GB. 
> 
> what are supermans?





> I believe laying on the floor back extension either both arms and legs up at the same time or alternating left arm right leg and visa versa


Brick - ^^ this. Lay on your stomach, arms straight out in front of you (at rest to begin with), palms down. Legs straight out, toes pointed down. To perform a rep, contract your lower back and glutes, while simultaneously raising both arms and legs as high as possible, hold for 2 seconds, control the negative back to starting position, repeat. 

Here's a decent demo of how to perform them. Around the 50 second mark is how I do it: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2f24JKuocI




> I assumed superman push-ups but now you have me questioning too. Lol


Not familiar with superman push-ups!




> Yes, nothing worse than feeling even hungrier after a micro-meal! LOL


Amen.  :Frown: 




> Ahem, my last meal was 5oz of tilapia & 2cups of broccoli and cucumber w/ 1tbsp almond butter. You jealous yet?  hahaha... It's amazing how good other diet food sounds when you're dieting yourself. I'd love to have 2.5 cups of whites + almond milk right about now! Here's a trick I learned this morning - put cinnamon on your eggs.. Omfg it's deeeeeelish and makes it easier to choke those suckers down!


Extremely jealous... I used to like you!  :Wink: 

Funny you mention it - I just bought a bunch of tilapia last night and plan to coat it with cajun seasoned cornmeal, then fry it up in coconut oil. Gonna be epic!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 3*

Today was a light day, but go figure - I feel like sh!t. Just plain irritable... I wanna smash somebody in the mouth. I realize it's me though... just adjusting to the negative energy balance... it's been so damn long!!! 

*Today's Workout:* Abs

*Lying Leg Raise:* 3x15

*Decline Crunches:* 3x15

*Roman Chair Sit-ups:* 3x15

*Kettlebell Swings:* 100 reps 
Sets 1-4: 18kg x 25

Cardio - FINALLY was able to get in my full 45 mins today since the ab workout was short. 15 mins walking on the treadmill... 4.0 speed, 6.0 incline. Working my way slowly back into running. At this weight, I need to be careful of my knees as they're not in great shape. 15 mins on the elliptical, increasing resistance and incline by 1 every minute, then back down - basically a big pyramid. Finished with 15 mins on my good ol' nemesis, the stepmill. OMFG was my ass kicked. Didn't help that my legs are destroyed from yesterday's high volume routine. 

Also my last carb day. If i'm irritable today, i'll be Satan himself by Friday.  :LOL:

----------


## --->>405<<---

Ahh u started the diet with moderate days?? LOL.. 

(Ill refrain from further comment  :Wink: )

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey GB i have grown in curiosity for this chipotle place and decided to google it to see if we have one round here. 

63 miles away.. Worth it? 

If so wat do i order? (Diet not of concern)

----------


## gbrice75

> Ahh u started the diet with moderate days?? LOL.. 
> 
> (Ill refrain from further comment )


lol yea, best way for me to ease into a lower carb intake. Plus, my workout started Monday, and that dictates where in my carb cycle I should be. 




> Hey GB i have grown in curiosity for this chipotle place and decided to google it to see if we have one round here. 
> 
> 63 miles away.. Worth it? 
> 
> If so wat do i order? (Diet not of concern)


63 miles is a hike... but I'll tell you what - if you're gonna go, make it worth it. I'd get 2 burritos:

1 - chicken and steak (ask for double the meat, i.e. full portions of both), rice (they offer white or brown, both cilantro-lime), black beans (or pinto), medium salsa (it's fairly hot... their hot must be REALLY hot), corn, peppers and onions, sour cream, shredded cheese, lettuce, and since you're not caring about calories, spring for the guacamole which will tack on an extra $2

2 - same as above, but go with pork and steak. They also have another type of beef, shredded... but I prefer the steak (cubes). 

I haven't tried it, but heard their salad dressing (chipotle-honey) is amazing, you might want to ask for a side of it. 

They also have tacos, etc. but I'd stick with the burritos which are amazing.

----------


## bikeral

You guys are still talking about Chipotle. Now I have to go get a burrito.

----------


## oatmeal69

I love Chipotle. I get the burrito bowl - without the tortilla, it's almost not cheating at all!

----------


## gbrice75

> You guys are still talking about Chipotle. Now I have to go get a burrito.


405's fault!




> I love Chipotle. I get the burrito bowl - without the tortilla, it's almost not cheating at all!


Same here. Almost being the operative word.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

I'm at my hungriest time of the day. Looking forward to my meal at 7pm, which will be:

2 whole eggs
1.5 cup whites
3 slices lean Canadian bacon
red, yellow, and orange sweet peppers
mushrooms
onion
low-fat shredded cheese
green pepper sauce

Omlette style, plus a big glass of vanilla flavored unsweetened almond milk.  :Smilie:

----------


## CookiesNCream

Cajun tilapia. Omg so simple but I bet so good. I'm trying that tomorrow. You shouldn't be jealous.. Your doing 2200 cals per day? Try 1500... And soon to be 1300. If you think you're hungry now haha, you'd keel over w/ my diet! Speaking of which, how'd the carb cycling go?

----------


## gbrice75

> Cajun tilapia. Omg so simple but I bet so good. I'm trying that tomorrow. You shouldn't be jealous.. Your doing 2200 cals per day? Try 1500... And soon to be 1300. If you think you're hungry now haha, you'd keel over w/ my diet! Speaking of which, how'd the carb cycling go?


lol... i'm doing about 2000 calories/day for 3 days of my carb cycle (Mon/Tues/Wed), but for the next 3 days it'll be around 1600 calories (dropping 100g carbs for my 3 no carb days). Keep in mind I'm a 215lb male!! 

I'll be able to answer the carb cycle question after I make it through the next 3 grueling days, lol. I ran this same carb cycle about 1.5 years ago though, so I've already 'been there, done that'. Sunday is my carb re-feed day. Gonna be epic! Still only 250g, but I'll make em' count.  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

GB ill wait to ask How u feel until saturday afternoon!

Wat r ur workouts gonna look like the next 3 days?

----------


## Myers

Gbrice,i got 1 question,I'm on a cutting diet atm,and since i still go to school there is no good source of food nearby,so i usually carry 1 apple to eat while i'm in school,other parts of my diet are as good as they can be,except that part,i got no idea what else i could carry since i don't have that much money to eat chicken breast or other high quality meat in that time(parents are having trouble with holding up ,as plenty of money goes for my nutrition, i eat very clean in 4 out of 5 meals),i did notice nice progress in this 1 month , but i'm worried..will that apple(i know i shouldn't eat suggars) really slow my progress down?(I'm hoping in a week or two i can buy a protein powder so i can put some oats in it and have that as a meal while in school - i hope it will be better?).

----------


## gbrice75

> GB ill wait to ask How u feel until saturday afternoon!
> 
> Wat r ur workouts gonna look like the next 3 days?


lol! But ask again Sunday and i'll be on cloud 9. Already planning a nice big breakfast... oats, banana, toast, eggs, canadian bacon, etc. Also getting 2 trays of sushi from Wegman's... gonna be awesome!  :Smilie: 

I'll log today's workout in a few mins, as for tomorrow, you'll have to wait and see (although I detailed my first 2 week's workouts in a previous post).  :Wink: 




> Gbrice,i got 1 question,I'm on a cutting diet atm,and since i still go to school there is no good source of food nearby,so i usually carry 1 apple to eat while i'm in school,other parts of my diet are as good as they can be,except that part,i got no idea what else i could carry since i don't have that much money to eat chicken breast or other high quality meat in that time(parents are having trouble with holding up ,as plenty of money goes for my nutrition, i eat very clean in 4 out of 5 meals),i did notice nice progress in this 1 month , but i'm worried..will that apple(i know i shouldn't eat suggars) really slow my progress down?(I'm hoping in a week or two i can buy a protein powder so i can put some oats in it and have that as a meal while in school - i hope it will be better?).


I really can't give you an informed answer without knowing your stats, goals, training history, etc. 

Having said that - I don't think an apple will do anything, good or bad. If you can't eat during that time, then don't worry about it. Just have fewer larger meals when you *can* eat. Make dieting work for you. You don't have to alter your life to diet.

----------


## oatmeal69

DAMN I wish there was a Wegmans where I live... Best market ever!

----------


## gbrice75

1st day of carb depletion... obviously no physiological effects yet, but I had a very lackluster workout nevertheless. 

*Day 4:* Chest & Back

*Flat Dumbbell Press:* 4x12
Set 1: 115lbs x 11
Set 2: 105lbs x 8 
Set 3: 90lbs x 12 (as you can see, I was unable to hit my target rep goal so had to make a pretty drastic reduction)
Set 4: 90lbs x 12 (yea, 90lbs might have been TOO drastic a reduction. It went up like butter both sets!  :Wink:  )

*Incline Fly:* 4x6
Sets 1-4: 60lbs x 6

*Deadlift:* 4x6
Had to skip this. My legs are DESTROYED from Tuesday's workout. There was no way I would have been able to push through heavy deads (was planning 395lbs). Hopefully by next week i'll be a little more adjusted to high volume and can hit these. I may do em' tomorrow if a) I'm feeling more recovered, and b) I have time)

*T-Bar Row:* 4x8-15
Set 1: 115lbs (plus negligible weight of bar) x 15
Set 2: 115lbs x 12
Set 3: 115lbs x 12
Set 4: 115lbs x 9

*Close Grip Chins (palms touching):* 4 x failure
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 5 reps

Out of time once again... only 30 mins of cardio. GOTTA shorten these workouts by making them more efficient. It's a goal which can only make me better!!

----------


## gbrice75

> DAMN I wish there was a Wegmans where I live... Best market ever!


Yea man, Wegman's is amazing, although one could get into a lot of trouble in that effing bakery section.  :Frown:

----------


## --->>405<<---

u should over time be able to get them done as u get in better shape! if u could do it all the first time would it really be worth doing?  :Smilie:  (BTW i know u know both of these statements to be true already, just trying to be supportive  :Wink: )

----------


## gearbox

> Hey GB i have grown in curiosity for this chipotle place and decided to google it to see if we have one round here.
> 
> 63 miles away.. Worth it?
> 
> If so wat do i order? (Diet not of concern)


Definitely not worth the drive at all. But burritos are good.

----------


## gbrice75

> u should over time be able to get them done as u get in better shape! if u could do it all the first time would it really be worth doing?  (BTW i know u know both of these statements to be true already, just trying to be supportive )


Definitely, and you know I always appreciate the support. The time it takes to complete a workout is one of those factors that, when improved, will increase the intensity of a workout. People are always worrying about 'beating their last weight' at every workout, but the fact is that's unrealistic beyond being a newb. For instance, I repped 115lb dumbbells for 11 today. Next week I MIGHT get 12. Over the course of several weeks though, I doubt I'd be putting it up for 20 reps, or alternatively, putting up 125lbs for 11. What I CAN do is force shorter rest periods between sets, and/or try for faster reps (with proper form) - both of which are on par with adding weight/reps to a set, IMO. 




> Definitely not worth the drive at all. But burritos are good.


I disagree!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

i know it is only 4 days in but nice to see you sticking with the workouts.

i need a good swift kick in the arse over here!

----------


## gbrice75

> i know it is only 4 days in but nice to see you sticking with the workouts.
> 
> i need a good swift kick in the arse over here!


Lucky you!!! I'm currently giving away free arse kicks!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> i know it is only 4 days in but nice to see you sticking with the workouts.
> 
> i need a good swift kick in the arse over here!


cajun u have been needing a swift kick in the butt since i joined this site! (I suspect this will always be the case!)  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> cajun u have been needing a swift kick in the butt since i joined this site! (I suspect this will always be the case!)


Hahaha!

Prob so!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lucky you!!! I'm currently giving away free arse kicks!!


Your foot may become sore

----------


## gbrice75

> cajun u have been needing a swift kick in the butt since i joined this site! (I suspect this will always be the case!)


And it goes back even further than that!  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> And it goes back even further than that!


i guarantee it! probably as far back as whenever cajun first discovered booze and women!

----------


## gbrice75

2pm... just entered my 'I'm fcking starving' time of day. 50 mins till' 2.5 cups of egg whites and some almond milk... yay! Not worried though... I have a 9oz prime grade top sirloin waiting for me at home!  :Big Grin:

----------


## cj111

Feel the burn! Muahahha.

No but really though, enjoy those eggs!

----------


## RaginCajun

> And it goes back even further than that!





> i guarantee it! probably as far back as whenever cajun first discovered booze and women!


it def could stem from that! 

hahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2pm... just entered my 'I'm fcking starving' time of day. 50 mins till' 2.5 cups of egg whites and some almond milk... yay! Not worried though... I have a 9oz prime grade top sirloin waiting for me at home!


so, just the eggs whites and almond milk, no protein powder. interesting.

----------


## gbrice75

> Feel the burn! Muahahha.
> 
> No but really though, enjoy those eggs!


That's what you call a vicious double attack!!!

----------


## twitz

I need some motivation today, so I started from the beginning. Thanks for sharing this with us Gbrice! I can sooooo relate to you feeling hungry. Keep doing the great job! I look forward to following along  :Smilie: 

You make me want to do better on my diet  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> I need some motivation today, so I started from the beginning. Thanks for sharing this with us Gbrice! I can sooooo relate to you feeling hungry. Keep doing the great job! I look forward to following along 
> 
> You make me want to do better on my diet


Thanks twitz, I love getting feedback like this... it in turn keeps *me* going!  :Smilie: 

Btw - still.... HUNGRY.  :Frown:  2 hours until a big steak and salad though... I've never looked so forward to some gotdamn greens lol!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks twitz, I love getting feedback like this... it in turn keeps *me* going! 
> 
> Btw - still.... HUNGRY.  2 hours until a big steak and salad though... I've never looked so forward to some gotdamn greens lol!


speaking of greens, did you ever get a juicer?

----------


## twitz

> Thanks twitz, I love getting feedback like this... it in turn keeps *me* going! 
> 
> Btw - still.... HUNGRY.  2 hours until a big steak and salad though... I've never looked so forward to some gotdamn greens lol!


Sounds soooo good!! nom nom noms  :0eat:

----------


## gbrice75

> speaking of greens, did you ever get a juicer?


Yep, quite a while ago actually. I thought we talked about it!?!  :Hmmmm: 




> Sounds soooo good!! nom nom noms


Omfg it was heavenly. I'll post pics tomorrow. Food porn.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

I was thinking about getting a juicer....is there a certain amount of watts u should look for

----------


## gbrice75

> I was thinking about getting a juicer....is there a certain amount of watts u should look for


Not sure to be honest... my sister in law had a cancer scare and got all into juicing which piqued my interest, being a health nut. I did a bit of research and wound up getting the same brand/model she has (Breville Juice Fountain).

----------


## gbrice75

> Sounds soooo good!! nom nom noms





> Omfg it was heavenly. I'll post pics tomorrow. Food porn.


As promised:

----------


## gbrice75

Since I don't have any 'before' pics posted, I figured I'd at least post up my most recent pics (not ideal, just taken while in the gym) to give you an idea of where I'm at. These are from a month or two ago, but i'm pretty much in the same shape right now. I promise I'll post up 'proper' pics soon!  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

morning pal.. its a glorious day!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> morning pal.. its a glorious day!


It is? It's cold and snowing here, I almost got into an accident with a tractor trailer this morning, and I'm fcking starving, adjusting to a negative energy balance, and still have today and tomorrow to get through with NO carbs!! 

lol.... morning' to you to pal!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 5:* Shoulders, Bi's, Tri's

*Shoulder Warmup:*
*Seated Lateral Raise:* 2x15
Set 1: 20lbs x 15
Set 2: 20lbs x 15

*Face Pulls:* 3x20 (I use the seated row machine w/ rope attachment)
Set 1: 60lbs x 20
Set 2: 50lbs x 20
Set 3: 50lbs x 20

*END OF WARMUP*

*Barbell Push-Press:* 4x12
Set 1: 135lbs x 12
Set 2: 125lbs x 10
Set 3: 105lbs x 10
Set 4: 95lbs x 10

Not happy that I had to keep reducing weight to the point I was down to 95lbs, but so be it. Haven't done push-press in a while. I'll get it next week!  :Wink: 

*Cable Upright Rows:* 4 x 8-12
Sets 1-4: 80lbs x 12

Yea... I obviously could have done more weight. Next week. 

*Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:* 3 x 10-12
Set 1: 40lbs x 10/10
Set 2: 35lbs x 12/12
Set 3: 35lbs x 10/10

*One Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:* 3 x 8-12
Set 1: 35lbs x 12/12
Set 2: 35lbs x 11/12
Set 3: 35lbs x 7/9

*One Arm Dumbbell French Press:* 3x6
Set 1: 45lbs x 6
Set 2: 40lbs x 6
Set 3: 40lbs x 6

30 mins of cardio... AGAIN. Just happy I got through this week's workouts without feeling TOO bad and weak. Looking forward to my re-feed on Sunday (already have half my meals planned out... how pathetic am I!?) and hitting it hard next week now that I remember what it feels like to run a hyopcaloric diet.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Not sure to be honest... my sister in law had a cancer scare and got all into juicing which piqued my interest, being a health nut. I did a bit of research and wound up getting the same brand/model she has (Breville Juice Fountain).


everythin turn out good with your sister? im gonna have to look into that one....oh and damn u GB for mentioning Krave cereal had my fiancée pick up some now im hooked lol....oh well guess ill just remove somethin else :Shrug:

----------


## gbrice75

> everythin turn out good with your sister?


Right now she's looking pretty good, thanks for asking brother!




> oh and damn u GB for mentioning Krave cereal had my fiancée pick up some now im hooked lol....oh well guess ill just remove somethin else


lol yea, that shit is evil!  :Evil2:

----------


## Zodiac82

good to hear..........ha indeed it is lol

----------


## gbrice75

What. A. Boring. Fcking. Day!! 

I post sexy pics of food and myself (ok, at least the food was sexy) and get NO love!!!

----------


## CookiesNCream

> What. A. Boring. Fcking. Day!!
> 
> I post sexy pics of food and myself (ok, at least the food was sexy) and get NO love!!!


JUST seeing your post! Well done! You're looking great!! Where is this sexy food? Don't think I scrolled up far enough lol. Love progress pics! So motivating  :Smilie:  keep up the good work Mr Bruce  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> JUST seeing your post! Well done! You're looking great!! Where is this sexy food? Don't think I scrolled up far enough lol. Love progress pics! So motivating  keep up the good work Mr Bruce


lol thanks Blondee, I'm glad somebody's looking! The food pics were posted immediately before the 2 pics of me. If your on a PC they're on the previous page, if you're on the mobile app they're prob a few pages back.  :Wink: 

love the Bruce thing... clearly Mock has filled u in!

----------


## cj111

Man I love your hair cut, where you get that done ?

----------


## gbrice75

> Man I love your hair cut, where you get that done ?


More than my haircut, I think you love breakin' my balls. But since you asked - it gets done in my shower. Still interested?

----------


## cj111

Would things get awkward if I said yes?
Scrolled up and saw your pics, lookin thick.
Be interesting to see what it all looks like after you're done cutting

----------


## gbrice75

> Would things get awkward if I said yes?
> Scrolled up and saw your pics, lookin thick.
> Be interesting to see what it all looks like after you're done cutting


lol nah... always room in the barber's chair for one more lol. No homo. 

Thanks bro. Thick, but a fatty right now. Very excited about getting lean again, and if I've estimated correctly, I've gained roughly 10lbs of LBM over the past year which. That would thrill me if it's the case. Guess we'll find out!  :Wink:

----------


## cj111

Just a little off the top then please!

Being lean is great, I personally haven't been down around 10% in a while and it feels ****ing awesome. I can honestly say I'm going to try and float around that % for a long time to come. Some of my friends bug me cause they are 220+ but sitting at 20% bf and they come up and tell me how swole they are..... ya right go soak your head
Anyways, best of luck with the cut, sure you wont need it though

----------


## Brick

> Day 5: Shoulders, Bi's, Tri's
> 
> Shoulder Warmup:
> Seated Lateral Raise: 2x15
> Set 1: 20lbs x 15
> Set 2: 20lbs x 15
> 
> Face Pulls: 3x20 (I use the seated row machine w/ rope attachment)
> Set 1: 60lbs x 20
> ...


GB with those boulders you should be able to push press way more you hulk!

----------


## gbrice75

> Just a little off the top then please!
> 
> Being lean is great, I personally haven't been down around 10% in a while and it feels ****ing awesome. I can honestly say I'm going to try and float around that % for a long time to come. Some of my friends bug me cause they are 220+ but sitting at 20% bf and they come up and tell me how swole they are..... ya right go soak your head
> Anyways, best of luck with the cut, sure you wont need it though


Thanks brother. I'm with you - I've been 193lbs lean and I've been ~220lbs around 20% - yea it's nice to have that full look, but it only looks good in clothes. Underneath, I looked like shit. Personally I'd rather be smaller and lean any day. 




> GB with those boulders you should be able to push press way more you hulk!


I wish they were boulders! Those pics make my shoulders look decent... I can't remember but maybe it was shoulder day and I had a good pump. In reality, delts are one of my most underdeveloped, weakest muscle groups - and the lifts show that. Hoping to change that drastically over the next year or so.

----------


## --->>405<<---

what is a "push press"?? shoulder press?? like military?

----------


## oatmeal69

> ... it's nice to have that full look, but it only looks good in clothes. Underneath, I looked like shit. Personally I'd rather be smaller and lean any day.


Agreed! Good thing I'm small to begin with. I also try to focus on working every muscle group and proportion. My gym is full of guys with enormous upper body, and legs half the size of mine.

----------


## RaginCajun

Just looked at those pics

You def look thicker in your shoulders and your chest. 

You had to put on some LBM, at least from the looks of it

----------


## gbrice75

> what is a "push press"?? shoulder press?? like military?


Similar to a standing military press, except knees are bent slightly on each negative (think 1/8th of parallel, close stance), then thrust up and use the momentum from your lower body to drive the barbell up overhead. In a way, you can look at it as a cheat - using momentum to push the weight - but the exercise is designed that way. It's great while cutting seeing as it's more of a total body exercise vs. a standard military press. Much more core stability is necessary. 

I'll post a video showing proper form when I get a minute. 




> Agreed! Good thing I'm small to begin with. I also try to focus on working every muscle group and proportion. My gym is full of guys with enormous upper body, and legs half the size of mine.


I hate that. I have absolutely no respect for guys like that as far as physique is concerned. 




> Just looked at those pics
> 
> You def look thicker in your shoulders and your chest.
> 
> You had to put on some LBM, at least from the looks of it


Thanks bro. If I'm estimating pretty close, I should be carrying somewhere between 175-180lbs lean mass. Trying my best to maintain that. I do NOT want to dip below 175lbs lean, that's part of my goal.

----------


## Brick

Push Press

Top half of the 'clean and press' movement

Stand with bar resting on shoulders slightly. 
Elbow slightly wider then shoulders. Hand position slightly wider then elbows. 

Dip slightly without allowing body to move forward. Drive feet into ground and hips forward launching bar up push with shoulders. Drive bar up and over and behind head. End position has bar behind head in shoulder lockout. Imagine pushing your head between the hole the bar and arms make

----------


## 951thompson

So is the main benefit from this push press movement mainly from the negative? Seen as your cheating on the way up. 
I will have to check a demonstration out on youtube to get a better picture, sounds interesting.

----------


## gbrice75

> So is the main benefit from this push press movement mainly from the negative? Seen as your cheating on the way up.
> I will have to check a demonstration out on youtube to get a better picture, sounds interesting.


No - it's the entire movement. I'll post a video showing proper form ASAP.

----------


## mockery

> Similar to a standing military press, except knees are bent slightly on each negative (think 1/8th of parallel, close stance), then thrust up and use the momentum from your lower body to drive the barbell up overhead. In a way, you can look at it as a cheat - using momentum to push the weight - but the exercise is designed that way. It's great while cutting seeing as it's more of a total body exercise vs. a standard military press. Much more core stability is necessary. 
> 
> I'll post a video showing proper form when I get a minute. 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that. I have absolutely no respect for guys like that as far as physique is concerned. 
> 
> 
> ...


i have true 160lb lbm and im jacked. dont knock the sub 175 lbm club Gbruce!!

----------


## mockery

IS your current weight 5% over your goal weight or more?

----------


## gbrice75

> i have true 160lb lbm and im jacked. dont knock the sub 175 lbm club Gbruce!!


I'm not knocking anybody. How tall are you again?




> IS your current weight 5% over your goal weight or more?


I don't really have a target weight, I'm more concerned with a target look.

----------


## gbrice75

3 words:


CARB. RE-FEED. DAY!!!!

Cuse' me while I go refill my glycogen stores, let the endorphins surge, and chill on cloud 9 for a while.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back In Black

Less writey. More eaty.

Enjoy :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

> I'm not knocking anybody. How tall are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have a target weight, I'm more concerned with a target look.


5 foot 10

----------


## --->>405<<---

oh yeh the glorious refeed! u never know how much u love carbs and emotionally depend on them until u have to go without them!

----------


## gbrice75

> Less writey. More eaty.
> 
> Enjoy


lol yessir!! :salute:




> 5 foot 10


Ok, bout' the same as me. I have 1/2 an inch on you... and we both know that for anybody under 6ft, you count the half inch!  :Smilie: 




> oh yeh the glorious refeed! u never know how much u love carbs and emotionally depend on them until u have to go without them!


Totally. Meal 1:

2 whole eggs
30g protein shake
3 slices lean Canadian bacon
Light English muffin
1/2 cup oats
Large bowl (about 2 servings) Kashi Go Lean Cereal

70g protein, 80g carbs, 17g fat

 :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

Muffin oats and cereal.. Stretching it out baby!! Lol.  :LOL: 

GB im not trying to get u to change ur plan at all but one of these days u gotta try what im doing and have done. Wouldnt u prefer to eat like this EOD and still cut to single digit bf%?? 

(I know the answer already)  :Wink:

----------


## CookiesNCream

> 3 words:
> 
> CARB. RE-FEED. DAY!!!!
> 
> Cuse' me while I go refill my glycogen stores, let the endorphins surge, and chill on cloud 9 for a while.


Bahahaha!! Perfect way to describe a re-feed .. Cloud 9. Enjoy yourself  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Muffin oats and cereal.. Stretching it out baby!! Lol. 
> 
> GB im not trying to get u to change ur plan at all but one of these days u gotta try what im doing and have done. Wouldnt u prefer to eat like this EOD and still cut to single digit bf%??
> 
> (I know the answer already)


Maybe during my next cut. Right now, this purpose of this cut is more than just losing bodyfat. I'm working on self discipline and increasing insulin sensitivity, neither of which would likely be optimized using your plan, at least for me. That's not to say your plan is bad- but for instance, you're allowing yourself a good bit of sugar (e.g. sugary cereals)... I don't think that's a good idea for me right now, but someday, maybe!  :Smilie: 




> Bahahaha!! Perfect way to describe a re-feed .. Cloud 9. Enjoy yourself


Haha, thanks! Just finished 16 pieces of sushi... been thinking about it for days now... worth the wait lol!

----------


## oatmeal69

> Haha, thanks! Just finished 16 pieces of sushi... been thinking about it for days now... worth the wait lol!


You bastard! : )

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Maybe during my next cut. Right now, this purpose of this cut is more than just losing bodyfat. I'm working on *self discipline* and increasing *insulin sensitivity,* neither of which would likely be optimized using your plan, at least for me. That's not to say your plan is bad- but for instance, you're allowing yourself a good bit of sugar (e.g. sugary cereals)... I don't think that's a good idea for me right now, but someday, maybe!


fasting tackles both of these simultaneously!  :Smilie:  of course i eat sugar because i have found i can get away with it! it is not a necessity and actually i would probably get/stay leaner without it. to be quite honest here lately i have been wondering how much of what i am able to get away with is due to the peptides and L-Carnitine im on. 

dont take this as me saying my way is better im just talking to u here buddy! i have been on maintenance now for 4 weeks and am able to eat 4500-5000cals + 500g carbs EOD and my waist is the exact same and my weight has only increased by 5 lbs from my cutting weight. i actually think i may be re-comping a little bit which is awesome! just trying to share the joy..  :Wink:  

it beats the hell out of how i used to eat! also like when i want to go out to say carabbas and have pizza and stuff i just fast that day and hit cardio hard.. or maybe add an extra fasting day in during the week.. fasting is really great dude! i cant say enuff good things about what it has done and is doing!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> You bastard! : )


 :LOL: 




> fasting tackles both of these simultaneously!


Decreasing insulin resistance, yes. Achieving self discipline and a new perspective towards food? Not in my opinion. Again, it goes back to that 'rewarding good eating with bad eating' and the negative relationship with food that creates. I touched on this in another thread recently but can't remember which. 

Now, you have managed to be disciplined without 'fancy' dieting to a point where perhaps you feel in control enough to where you can eat like this. It's been over a year since I've eaten with strict discipline and I'm just not there now... I don't have the comfort level yet. Baby steps...




> of course i eat sugar because i have found i can get away with it! it is not a necessity and actually i would probably get/stay leaner without it. to be quite honest here lately i have been wondering how much of what i am able to get away with is due to the peptides and L-Carnitine im on.


Could also just be the difference between our bodies. I don't know how long you were a fat boy for (would like to know though), but I was for the better part of 16 years and I caused some major 'trauma' to myself during that time, specifically with regard to metabolic processes. I'm an extremely inefficient muscle builder, and just the opposite when it comes to storing bodyfat. The fact is it's possible I may never be able to run a diet like you are now. But you know me... I'll experiment with just about anything. However, not until I get down to 10-11% using my own tried and true regimens. Our bodies also seem to simply start processing nutrients/macros differently (more efficiently) at < ~12%. It would be foolish of me to try a diet like yours at my current condition, IMO. 




> dont take this as me saying my way is better im just talking to u here buddy! i have been on maintenance now for 4 weeks and am able to eat 4500-5000cals + 500g carbs EOD and my waist is the exact same and my weight has only increased by 5 lbs from my cutting weight. i actually think i may be re-comping a little bit which is awesome! just trying to share the joy.. 
> 
> it beats the hell out of how i used to eat! also like when i want to go out to say carabbas and have pizza and stuff i just fast that day and hit cardio hard.. or maybe add an extra fasting day in during the week.. fasting is really great dude! i cant say enuff good things about what it has done and is doing!


Did you HAVE to mention Carrabba's!?! Low blow!!! Chicken Bryan... omfg. And a few Carrabarita's!! 

lol funny how things turn around. I remember not too long ago, you had written off fasting (granted, it was the Leangains approach, not what you're doing now) as it wasn't working well for you. Glad you found something that did!!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

Weighed in this morning...first 'official' weigh-in seeing as I really didn't bother last week since the numbers would have been completely off due to binge eating, etc. 

According to MY scale (which I haven't used in over a year), I'm 206 on the nose. At first I was disappointed; lower than I thought to start with, meaning I'd be lighter than expected by the end of this cut. 

HOWEVER - after just a week, with the water retention down, etc. it's clear that I overestimated my bodyfat as well. Based on what I assessed this morning, I'm probably closer to 15-16% vs my original 17-18% assessment. Hey, every bit counts. This still puts me in the ballpark of where I think I'll be in 11 weeks. Time will tell!

----------


## Provita

Good luck!!

Keep up the good work. :-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

[QUOTE=gbrice75;6434629]



> Decreasing insulin resistance, yes. Achieving self discipline and a new perspective towards food? Not in my opinion. Again, it goes back to that 'rewarding good eating with bad eating' and the negative relationship with food that creates. I touched on this in another thread recently but can't remember which.


i see what ur saying!  :Smilie:  




> Now, you have managed to be disciplined without *'fancy' dieting* to a point where perhaps you feel in control enough to where you can eat like this. It's been over a year since I've eaten with strict discipline and I'm just not there now... I don't have the comfort level yet. Baby steps...


would u mind defining (elaborating) this term?  :Smilie: 




> Could also just be the difference between our bodies. I don't know how long you were a fat boy for (would like to know though), but I was for the better part of 16 years and I caused some major 'trauma' to myself during that time, specifically with regard to metabolic processes. I'm an extremely inefficient muscle builder, and just the opposite when it comes to storing bodyfat. The fact is it's possible I may never be able to run a diet like you are now. But you know me... I'll experiment with just about anything. However, not until I get down to 10-11% using my own tried and true regimens. Our bodies also seem to simply start processing nutrients/macros differently (more efficiently) at < ~12%. It would be foolish of me to try a diet like yours at my current condition, IMO.


i was a fat boy off and on. i would say from 25-37 i was 20%bf most of the time.. maybe 2 or 3 yrs in there when i was 14%(ish).. this was prob from 27-28.. 





> Did you HAVE to mention Carrabba's!?! Low blow!!! Chicken Bryan... omfg. And a few Carrabarita's!!


LOL.. sorry buddy! 




> lol funny how things turn around. I remember not too long ago, you had written off fasting (granted, it was the Leangains approach, not what you're doing now) as it wasn't working well for you. Glad you found something that did!!


yes! where this (ADF) differs from lean gains is i dont eat 3000 or 2500cals every day on days i fast. i eat at a pretty severe deficit actually (around 800-1000cals) which compensates tremendously and IMO affords me the luxury of eating 1000-1500cals over maintenance the other days which is awesome!!! i dont really feel the deficit though due to the fasting. to me the trade off is definitely there and worth it like a MOFO.. i was actually very surprised at how well i did cycling carbs EOD.. i didnt think itd work but i am glad i was wrong!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

^^ I'm just referring to anything outside of the widely accepted standard type of dieting, i.e. what you and I have both done to get down to a relatively low bodyfat. 'Fancy', for lack of a better term, can refer to anything incorporating fasting, severe deficits (e.g. UD 2.0/stubborn fat loss diet), etc.

----------


## Back In Black

Baby steps indeed. Slow and steady wins the race. Consistency is key :Smilie: 

Don't you just live that first week water drop :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Baby steps indeed. Slow and steady wins the race. Consistency is key


Bahahahaha, bastard!!




> don't you just live that first week water drop


Yea man, it's always a nice way to kick things off. I still have a clearly visible 4 pack which makes me happy. Wouldn't have seen that if I were indeed 18%-ish. 

Now I'm hoping for a nice steady 1-1.5lbs drop per week with no decrease in strength. I'll be paying strict attention. Of course, my mind already has me fcked up thinking I'm a scrawny string bean. Going from 219 to 206 (granted - bloated, fed, and on the gym scale for the former, depleted, fasted, and at home for the latter) will blow one's mind!!

----------


## oatmeal69

How much do you think salt and sugar influence water retention? What is it that makes you drop all that water?

----------


## gbrice75

> How much do you think salt and sugar influence water retention? What is it that makes you drop all that water?


Sodium does quite a bit, however in my experience it only has an aesthetic negative impact on people who are already relatively lean. e.g. somebody at 10% will notice water retention much more so than somebody sitting at 20% from a visual standpoint. 

While sugar isn't directly responsible for water retention, glycogen is nothing more than bonded glucose and water molecules that get stored, so in that sense, sugars play a big role. 

Just finished my last meal for the carb up day. 9oz Cajun seasoned tilapia fillet, then treated myself to a PB&J on my favorite bread, Innkeeper's 8 grain loaf. I figure that on my carb up days, I won't cheat or binge, but will relax my dieting and take more of an IIFYM'esque approach.

----------


## --->>405<<---

PB and J is an awesome sammich bUT my fave is PB and J with banana! hmm maybe ill have one tonite!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> PB and J is an awesome sammich bUT my fave is PB and J with banana! hmm maybe ill have one tonite!


PB&J w/ banana is just ok for me (much better on toasted bread IMO) but just plain PB + apples... omg, heavenly. 

Well, going to watch an episode of The Walking Dead, then it's off to bed for me. Early rise, slam my protein smoothie then it's 6am chest and back. GET IT!!!  :Smilie: 

Sweet dreams all.

----------


## --->>405<<---

i suppose i wasnt clear enuff: peanut butter, jelly and banana sandwich  :Smilie: 

nite..

----------


## gbrice75

> i suppose i wasnt clear enuff: peanut butter, jelly and banana sandwich 
> 
> nite..


 :Hmmmm:  eh? Nah, I got ya the first time... I meant toasted vs. not toasted.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Yeh toasted is good  :Smilie:  

So is non toasted.. 

Depends what im craving at the time (crunch or soft)..  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 8*

*sigh*

So today started off kinda shitty... I track all my workouts using the notepad iPhone app. Opened it this morning and somehow, that particular 'note' got deleted. That's the entire phase 1 of my routine (2 weeks) with all of last weeks weights, sets and reps logged. I've run the routine enough to remember the exercises, but I was somewhat guessing on last week's weights and reps completed. Not the best way to start a Monday morning. Anyway, here we go:

*Decline Dumbbell Press:* 4x12 (found out after the fact it should have been 4x8... oh well)
Set 1: 110lbs x 12
Set 2: 100lbs x 10
Set 3: 95lbs x 10
Set 4: 90lbs x 11

So I screwed this one up, overshot my target reps by 4. With that said, I'm glad I was able to complete the first set for 12 reps seeing as 110lbs is what I was planning to use for 8... so I know I should be able to get 115lbs for 8, maybe even 120lbs. 

*Flat Dumbbell Fly:* 4x6 (this also should have been 4x8)
Set 1: 60lbs x 6
Set 2: 60lbs x 6
Set 3: 60lbs x 6
Set 4: 60lbs x 6

*Superset*

*Pullups:* 3 x failure
Set 1: bodyweight x 10
Set 2: bodyweight x 9
Set 3: +20lbs weight assist x 10

Getting better 405!!  :Smilie: 

*Decline Dumbbell Pullover:* 3x12
Set 1: 100lbs x 12
Set 2: 100lbs x 11
Set 3: 90lbs x 12

*Superset*

*Chin Ups:* (close grip, v-bar attachment) 3x10
Sets 1-10: bodyweight x 10

Note: really emphasized the stretch at the bottom of this exercise, i.e. came to a full hang on each rep

*One-Arm Dumbbell Rows:* 3x12
Sets 1-3: 65lbs x 12

Note: absolutely couldn't remember what weight I worked with last week and played it (too) safe at 65lbs. Might have been 80lbs last week, still can't remember.  :Frown: 

30 mins of cardio

----------


## gbrice75

Low Carb day Breakfast!!! 

2 whole eggs
1.5 cups whites
Onion
Red, Yellow, Orange sweet peppers
mushrooms
spinach
Canadian bacon
low-fat shredded cheese

60g protein, trace carbs, 15g fat

----------


## gbrice75

Carb refeed.... been thinking about this meal for days!! 

Spicy tuna and salmon rolls + 1 cup liquid egg whites and 1 cup almond milk:

55g protein, 60g carbs, 12.5g fat

----------


## gbrice75

And finally, a current meal: 

8oz 95/5 lean ground beef (seasoned)
2oz (dry) Barilla Plus pasta
1/3rd cup low-sugar tomato sauce

----------


## austinite

Yum!! I'll pay for all the food if you make double the amounts! I'll get on the same diet!

----------


## gbrice75

> Yum!! I'll pay for all the food if you make double the amounts! I'll get on the same diet!


You got yourself a deal mister!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

GB i noticed the sushi is on the same kind of plate as the egg breakfast. Dont tell me u made the sushi!!?!!!?!! U bought it and just put it on the plate to take a pic right?  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> GB i noticed the sushi is on the same kind of plate as the egg breakfast. Dont tell me u made the sushi!!?!!!?!! U bought it and just put it on the plate to take a pic right?


lol, sort of. I do enjoy taking pics of food... after all, food is one of my hobbies, lol! But also, I hate eating the sushi off those little trays... I discard the ginger and like to mix the wasabi into the soy sauce right in the middle of my plate and then just eat em' all together.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ yeh i dont usually use the ginger but do sometimes. I fill a little cup with soy (low sodium) and then add a generous portion of wasabi and stir it in, then i drop my sushi in the soy and let it sit and then flip it over and do it again. Thrn i eat it! Mmmmmmmmm. M

I mite have to have some sushi here soon! It is expensive to fill meup on it though. Usually 40-60bucks just for mine.

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^ yeh i dont usually use the ginger but do sometimes. I fill a little cup with soy (low sodium) and then add a generous portion of wasabi and stir it in, then i drop my sushi in the soy and let it sit and then flip it over and do it again. Thrn i eat it! Mmmmmmmmm. M
> 
> I mite have to have some sushi here soon! It is expensive to fill meup on it though. Usually 40-60bucks just for mine.


Yea, I know. Those 16 rolls were nothing!!  :Frown: 

Going for some more Sunday though anyway!  :Big Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

i must say i liked ur macaronni idea with the beef and i am gonna have to implement this into my diet. i love chili mac! yeh.. chili mac!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> i must say i liked ur macaronni idea with the beef and i am gonna have to implement this into my diet. i love chili mac! yeh.. chili mac!


No idea what 'chili mac' is... what you see is just a standard Italian pasta/macaroni w/ meat sauce, but go for it!  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

chili mac: awesome!!!

google it, basically chili and macaroni mixed together.

----------


## gbrice75

> chili mac: awesome!!!
> 
> google it, basically chili and macaroni mixed together.


Gotcha. Thought you were calling my dish chili mac. I was thinking... damn southerners!! lol

----------


## oatmeal69

Chili mac, or chili and brown rice is a cornerstone to my diet.
I can't wait for Saturday (my next eve to relax on my diet) I'm going for sushi!!

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 9:* Legs

*Barbell Squat:* 3x20
Sets 1-3: 245lbs x 20

*Barbell Front Squat:* 3x10
Sets 1-3: 155lbs x 10

*Walking Lunges:* 100 meters (holding 50lb dumbbells)

*Barbell Calf Raise:* 5x15
Sets 1-3: 245lbs x 15
Sets 4-5: 225lbs x 15

*Supermans:* 5x10

40 mins cardio. Getting more efficient!

----------


## baseline_9

Doing good gb... That pasta looks good man

----------


## gbrice75

> Doing good gb... That pasta looks good man


Thx brother. I'm only eating it 2 days a week to keep from getting sick of it. On the days I'm not eating it, I'm having a top sirloin later in the day as I like to have 1 beef meal/day. 

Today, instead of the pasta dish - 9oz rotisserie chicken and a PB&J sandwich on my favorite bread. IIFYM bitches, bahahaha!!  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

> Thx brother. I'm only eating it 2 days a week to keep from getting sick of it. On the days I'm not eating it, I'm having a top sirloin later in the day as I like to have 1 beef meal/day. 
> 
> Today, instead of the pasta dish - 9oz rotisserie chicken and a PB&J sandwich on my favorite bread. IIFYM bitches, bahahaha!!


Fair play to ya man.... Loving these food choices  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Fair play to ya man.... Loving these food choices


Later tonight, i'll be frying up some cod in coconut oil. I have a cajun seasoned cornmeal 'breading' that i'll be coating it with prior. Good stuff!  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

Sounds ace....

But that's not 'clean' food... So your going to be fat

----------


## gbrice75

> Sounds ace....
> 
> But that's not 'clean' food... So your going to be fat


Pfft, lol! I picked the cornmeal seasoning packet with the least amount of ingredients, so i'm gtg.  :Wink:

----------


## twitz

Looking great in here GBrice! All your food looks super yummy!

What are Supermans? I tried to google, but it just turns up the action character.

----------


## gbrice75

> Looking great in here GBrice! All your food looks super yummy!


I guess you saw my 'fat' pics in the white tank... so thank you for being nice!  :Big Grin: 

What are Supermans? I tried to google, but it just turns up the action character.[/QUOTE]

lol... I posted a link here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...46#post6426146

You should give em' a try... they don't look/seem like much, but actually, they're quite the ass-kicker.  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

> Pfft, lol! I picked the cornmeal seasoning packet with the least amount of ingredients, so i'm gtg.


I'm having u on....

I just use stale breadcrumbs and mix it with a spice mix..... Then use egg to make it stick....

Just buy a fresh loaf of bread, chop it up and let it go stale... Then chop it up fine in a food processor into breadcrumbs.... Keep them in a big tupaware tub

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm having u on....
> 
> I just use stale breadcrumbs and mix it with a spice mix..... Then use egg to make it stick....
> 
> Just buy a fresh loaf of bread, chop it up and let it go stale... Then chop it up fine in a food processor into breadcrumbs.... Keep them in a big tupaware tub


Meh, i'm kinda done with breadcrumbs for a while, just sick of em', tis' why I've recently made the switch to cornmeal based breading instead.

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 10:* Abs & Cardio

*Lying Leg Raises:* 3x15

*Decline Crunches:* 3x15

*Roman Chair Sit-ups:* 3x15

*Kettlebell Swings:* 100 reps
Sets 1-4: 16kg x 25

45 mins cardio - 15 on stepmill, 15 on treadmill (walking at 4.0 with 8.0 incline), 15 on elliptical.

Last starchy carb day!!!  :Frown:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Last starchy carb day!!!


doesnt this always seem to be the case!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> doesnt this always seem to be the case!


Sure as hell does come around fast!! 

This past Sunday (re-feed), I stuck to a 'clean' diet plan, but am now planning to go with an IIFYM-esque approach moving forward on those days. It's the one day where I can be more relaxed with my diet due to higher caloric intake.

----------


## oatmeal69

S u s h i !!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> S u s h i !!!!


Fuk yea!!! Gonna enjoy the hell out of it Sunday!! Can't wait!!

----------


## CookiesNCream

How's everything going with you?? Obviously enjoying your new diet + training program. What's your progress like?

----------


## gbrice75

> How's everything going with you?? Obviously enjoying your new diet + training program. What's your progress like?


Not bad! I wouldn't necessarily say i'm "enjoying" it, lol...I mean, I enjoy stuffing my face much more... but I don't enjoy the end result obviously. 

It's a bit early to tell with regard to progress, but I can say weight appears to have dropped although 1st week is mostly water weight. We'll see what it looks like this Sunday morning for a more accurate picture of what's going on. Hopefully just a pound or two lost. Of course, my mind is fcking with me now... I look in the mirror and see somebody who doesn't even look like they work out. I hate this game sometimes!!  :Frown: 

Thx for checking in Blondee!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Of course, my mind is fcking with me now... I look in the mirror and see somebody who doesn't even look like they work out. I hate this game sometimes!!


remember that feeling! one thing that sucks about the first few weeks of a cut is the work is the hardest and the results come the slowest! only a few of these weeks and u will have good momentum built!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> remember that feeling! one thing that sucks about the first few weeks of a cut is the work is the hardest and the results come the slowest! only a few of these weeks and u will have good momentum built!


I can deal with the workouts, diet, etc. What I can't deal with is the revealing of lack of results. I'm already starting to look like the same skinny, muscleless cvnt I looked like 2 years ago. Idk man... I don't mean to be negative, i'm not about to give up or anything like that, but I'm finding more and more that I'm not (physically/genetically, whatever) cut out for this. I LOVE it... am passionate about it, but may just not have what it takes, unfortunately.

----------


## Back In Black

> I can deal with the workouts, diet, etc. What I can't deal with is the revealing of lack of results. I'm already starting to look like the same skinny, muscleless cvnt I looked like 2 years ago. Idk man... I don't mean to be negative, i'm not about to give up or anything like that, but I'm finding more and more that I'm not (physically/genetically, whatever) cut out for this. I LOVE it... am passionate about it, but may just not have what it takes, unfortunately.


That's how I feel most days mate. And I see people posting pics with similar stats to mine and looking much better than me. All I can think is that I must a 30lb ass! 

Favourable lighting my friend, only ever look in a mirror under favourable lighting. And don't enter any stupid competitions where you have to post a 'before' pic!!!!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> That's how I feel most days mate. And I see people posting pics with similar days to mine and looking much better than me. All I can think is that I must a 30lb ass! 
> 
> Favourable lighting my friend, only ever look in a mirror under favourable lighting. And don't enter any stupid competitions where you have to post a 'before' pic!!!!!!!!


I hear ya man. It's just a real downer when, you know, you feel something is wrong with you that's beyond your control. I look at myself after 4+ years of dedicated training and I don't really look much different than I did after my first year if i'm being completely honest. People always tell me 4 years is nothing and point out the fact that I started in my early 30's (literally decades later than most start), yada yada yada and while that may all be true, I look at 405 (a year older than me) and he went from looking like my before pics to what he looks like now in 18 months... almost 3 years less in training yet looks leaps and bounds closer to a 'bodybuilder' than I do (don't get a big head here 405!!).

I find it extremely difficult to imagine his training/diet is THAT much more on the next level than mine is (no offense buddy), especially when I consider the fact I've had guys like Fireguy, and in particular, Nark in my corner advising me. I can't chalk it up to anything other than something being off with the way my system (metabolically?) works. I thought it was low T but so far, TRT hasn't made any discernible difference. Insulin resistance? Maybe. Probably. But would that condition alone explain how a person can eat over maintenance, put on a ton of fat and very little (if any) lean mass, despite intense, dedicated training and always hitting macros? Idk man...

Over the years, I think I've fcked myself royally. I think I suffer from a combo of low T, metabolic syndrome, sluggish thyroid, and insulin resistance, and who knows what else. It seems that at best, I'll be able to get lean and look like a swimmer or Calvin Klein model, but will never be able to achieve a bodybuilder's look. And by bodybuilder, I don't mean a 250lb 4% bodyfat pro look. I mean a respectable build... 210lbs @ 10%, something like that. 

I'm rambling now...and probably depressing everyone so I'll stop here.  :Smilie:

----------


## cj111

It took you a year to get outta shape, going to take more than 4 days man... Don't give up, because when the results start coming man you will be happy you kept pushing forward.
Keep it up

----------


## gbrice75

> It took you a year to get outta shape, going to take more than 4 days man... Don't give up, because when the results start coming man you will be happy you kept pushing forward.
> Keep it up


Nah, definitely not giving up bro... I know where the other direction leads, so that's not an option. And believe me - this isn't crazy talk as in wanting instant results. Been there, done that. I know the time and dedication it takes. I've dieted down before and gotten below 10%, and I'll do it again. 

I'm speaking more in general terms of my 'career' in this sport... just the fact that overall, I've managed to put on VERY little muscle compared to people in similar situations (former lifestyle, stats, age, etc)... just very defeating when you think you may have already reached your max potential... when that 'max' is pretty damn pathetic. 

Thx for your support though bro. I'm not going anywhere, I'll still be here doing my thing even if the reward doesn't seem to be worth the effort.

----------


## bikeral

GB you are depressing me. I'm 48 next month and plan to be in best shape of my life when I'm 50. Keep at it. You have the knowledge and tools to get the job done.

----------


## oatmeal69

I'm right with you man. I have trained off and on since my teens. I've been serious about it for a year or more at least 5 times in my life. Right now, I look like I've never touched a weight in my life. I'm 5'9" and 162#. I still have an inch or so of pudge around my midsection. Genetics and body makeup play far more of a role than a lot of well built guys think it does. We work just as hard if not harder for 10% of the results they get. I'm fine with slim, lean and cut up... if I could just get there without losing everything. I go straight from strong but round, to scrawny. It's not entirely about food and workout, genes, age, and individual should be factored way more into the equation.

----------


## oatmeal69

But, like you, I'm into it and I'm not giving up. I have no intention or ambition to compete, or be a standout... But I would like to at least look like I unmistakably work out.

----------


## oatmeal69

Okay, enough pity-party! Off to the gym!! : )

----------


## oatmeal69

> ... about the first few weeks of a cut is the work is the hardest and the results come the slowest!...


I'm the opposite, and I'll bet I can speak for other ecto-morph-y skinny-fat guys. I've been on a cut for 3 months now, I lost 20 pounds, the first 15 of which was probably in the first 3-4 weeks. Mostly cardio, but lifting and dieting with quality protein the whole time.

One thing I will say about cutting ,GB, I have noticed that our muscles kinda shrivel up while we cut and lose fat. Once we stop, and start feeding ourselves at or above maintenance - they blow back up (mostly) and that is when I actually "feel" my leanest. that loose flabby feeling while we cut is what sucks the most.

----------


## gbrice75

> GB you are depressing me. I'm 48 next month and plan to be in best shape of my life when I'm 50. Keep at it. You have the knowledge and tools to get the job done.


Sorry brother, and thanks for your support. I do feel I have the knowledge, but I'm losing faith in the 'tools' to be honest. I've helped so many people achieve a better body yet can't seem to get past a 'beginner's look' myself. But you know the saying... some of the best coaches (not saying that's me, but making a point) can't play the game. 




> I'm right with you man. I have trained off and on since my teens. I've been serious about it for a year or more at least 5 times in my life. Right now, I look like I've never touched a weight in my life. I'm 5'9" and 162#. I still have an inch or so of pudge around my midsection. *Genetics and body makeup play far more of a role than a lot of well built guys think it does. We work just as hard if not harder for 10% of the results they get.*


A-fcking-MEN bro. It's easy for the guys who 'got it' to claim genetics are nothing and they just work harder than others. On the flip side, it's also easy for the slackers to blame genetics for their lack of hard work. Then there's people like me, and now you apparently. I've worked my fcking ass off over the past 4 1/2 years. I've dragged my ass out of bed at 4:30am 5 days a week, and I can count on one hand the days I missed unplanned. If that's not dedicated, I don't know what is. I clearly have the knowledge simply based on the results of people I've helped. Again, look at 405. (I use him as an example because we're very similar in stats, age, body composition when we started, etc). He knew next to nothing about nutrition when he got here. I recall helping him out quite a bit, sharing lots of knowledge with him - and look at him now. Don't get me wrong; I'm not taking credit for his transformation. HE did that by working his ass off, and he did a great job of it. But I too work my ass off... with the same knowledge I imparted to 405, yet I have the muscularity of an 18 year old in his first year in the gym. Basically, I haven't grown beyond newb gains and it's honestly killing me.




> *I'm fine with slim, lean and cut up... if I could just get there without losing everything. I go straight from strong but round, to scrawny*. It's not entirely about food and workout, genes, age, and individual should be factored way more into the equation.


Great description. Same thing that happens with me. When I'm 'big' (i.e. over 15% bodyfat), I look bulky but still have no shape. When I'm lean, I look like an AIDS patient (not my words... but what I was told in the gym once by a few 'concerned' friends) especially in clothes. Let's face it, we spend way more time in clothes than not. While I prefer to be lean for many reasons (health, feel better in general, etc) I want to look big too. Not monstrous - again, I have no desire to compete or ever be a 250lb guy like Marcus. Just an undeniable physique that when people see me, they think instantly "wow, nice build. That guy knows what he's doing". 




> But, like you, I'm into it and I'm not giving up. I have no intention or ambition to compete, or be a standout... But I would like to at least look like I unmistakably work out.


Exactly!!!




> I'm the opposite, and I'll bet I can speak for other ecto-morph-y skinny-fat guys. I've been on a cut for 3 months now, I lost 20 pounds, the first 15 of which was probably in the first 3-4 weeks. Mostly cardio, but lifting and dieting with quality protein the whole time.
> 
> One thing I will say about cutting ,GB, I have noticed that our muscles kinda shrivel up while we cut and lose fat. Once we stop, and start feeding ourselves at or above maintenance - they blow back up (mostly) and that is when I actually "feel" my leanest. that loose flabby feeling while we cut is what sucks the most.


I'll have to get there first bro... lol

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 11:* Chest and Back

*Flat Dumbbell Press:* 4x12
Set 1: 110lbs x 12
Set 2: 100lbs x 9
Set 3: 90lbs x 10
Set 4: 80lbs x 11

VERY disappointed with this workout. I haven't had to drop to 80's (and still couldn't complete 12 reps) in a LONG time. I'm glad I hit 12 on my first/heaviest set, but I did better last week on subsequent sets. I may be losing strength and will have to make some adjustments... too soon to tell as I could have just been having a bad day. Also, I haven't benched using dumbbells in a long time (with the exception of last week). A few weeks ago I was at my strongest on barbell bench that I've ever been, but barbell strength doesn't parallel dumbbell strength. Typically, at least in my experience, when you train with one for a while, strength dwindles down a bit (albeit temporarily until workouts resume) in the other. 

*Incline Dumbbell Fly:* 4x6
Sets 1-4: 60lbs x 6

*Deadlift:* 4x6
Set 1: 395lbs x 6
Set 2: 395lbs x 6
Set 3: 375lbs x 6
Set 4: 265lbs x 5

*T-Bar Row:* 4 x 8-12
Set 1: 125lbs (plus minimal weight of T-bar) x 12
Set 2: 125lbs x 10
Set 3: 115lbs x 10
Set 4: 115lbs x 9

*Close Grip Chins* (palms touching): 4 x failure
Set 1: bodyweight x 10
Set 2: bodyweight x 8
Set 3: bodyweight x 7
Set 4: (switched to underhand close grip latpulldown) - 150lbs x 9

Cardio, 30 mins (combo of elliptical and kettlebell swings)

----------


## oatmeal69

Oh, and don't knock yourself too much. Your avi showing a VERY well defined and muscular back is awesome. I only hope to have some of that someday.

----------


## oatmeal69

> [B]I haven't had to drop to 80's (and still couldn't complete 12 reps) in a LONG time. I'm glad I hit 12 on my first/heaviest set, but I did better last week on subsequent sets. I may be losing strength and will have to make some adjustments...


I'm practically ANEMIC at the moment. even my legs which usually remain strong no matter what, are losing SERIOUS strength. I start Test-E today, and Tren -A next week. I'd like to have lost more fat around my middle, but this weakness really saps my positive attitude about working out. I just start to wonder about how much loss of strength and muscle mass is productive in an overall plan when dieting down.

----------


## gbrice75

> Oh, and don't knock yourself too much. Your avi showing a VERY well defined and muscular back is awesome. I only hope to have some of that someday.


Thanks bro, but I was 'enhanced' when that pic was taken. If I were at that bodyfat right now, I doubt my back would look like that.

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm practically ANEMIC at the moment. even my legs which usually remain strong no matter what, are losing SERIOUS strength.


Why do you think this is? Are calories TOO low? 




> I start Test-E today, and Tren-A next week.


Kind of an odd combo IMO, but I hope it works out for you. One tip though - I'd wait a few weeks to start the tren . Test E won't be kicking in until week 3 minimum... you don't want to shut your natural test production down with Tren weeks before the test e is doing it's thing. Just my .02




> I'd like to have lost more fat around my middle, but this weakness really saps my positive attitude about working out. I just start to wonder about how much loss of strength and muscle mass is productive in an overall plan when dieting down.


Ideally, we should lose very little strength/muscle. I think it's next to impossible to maintain it all, that's just not realistic, sometimes even with gear in the mix, but it shouldn't be to the point where you're losing everything you've gained. Then it just becomes a vicious cycle of bulking/cutting.

----------


## oatmeal69

> Why do you think this is? Are calories TOO low?


I'm trying for 1,900 cals daily. and I've been in a holding pattern at 162# for the last couple weeks, so it's become my new maintenance. I don't want to eat less, I just get tired, listless and weaker.


> Kind of an odd combo IMO, but I hope it works out for you. One tip though - I'd wait a few weeks to start the tren. Test E won't be kicking in until week 3 minimum... you don't want to shut your natural test production down with Tren weeks before the test e is doing it's thing. Just my .02


I have enough Test-E left from my last cycle to do this new cycle and then some. I'll just mix in a really small dose every other day with my daily Tren -A injection. I am thinking exactly what you mentioned - let it ride a couple weeks first. I have been following Atomini's Tren thread though, and he mentioned just starting them at the same time. I posted several times toward the end over there if you're interested. 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ctively-thread!
I also am keeping a detailed log here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...EN-A-Diary-Log


> Ideally, we should lose very little strength/muscle. I think it's next to impossible to maintain it all, that's just not realistic, sometimes even with gear in the mix, but it shouldn't be to the point where you're losing everything you've gained. Then it just becomes a vicious cycle of bulking/cutting.


I know it!! Guys like us walk a REALLY fine line between that vicious cycle. I've tried to get as lean as possible on this current "cut" so that I have to diet down as little as possible when I'm done with my cycle, but yeah it does seem like I'm running in circles a lot.

----------


## oatmeal69

Thanks for letting me hijack BTW! LOL
If you have time, let me know what you think of my diet and plan.

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm trying for 1,900 cals daily. and I've been in a holding pattern at 162# for the last couple weeks, so it's become my new maintenance. I don't want to eat less, I just get tired, listless and weaker.I have enough Test-E left from my last cycle to do this new cycle and then some.


Could you do more cardio instead of eating less? 




> I'll just mix in a really small dose every other day with my daily Tren-A injection. I am thinking exactly what you mentioned - let it ride a couple weeks first. I have been following Atomini's Tren thread though, and he mentioned just starting them at the same time.


Gotcha. I'm no expert when it comes to AAS, far from it. Maybe he knows something I don't. 




> I posted several times toward the end over there if you're interested. 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ctively-thread!
> I also am keeping a detailed log here:
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...EN-A-Diary-LogI know it!! Guys like us walk a REALLY fine line between that vicious cycle. I've tried to get as lean as possible on this current "cut" so that I have to diet down as little as possible when I'm done with my cycle, but yeah it does seem like I'm running in circles a lot.





> Thanks for letting me hijack BTW! LOL
> If you have time, let me know what you think of my diet and plan.


lol no worries, i'll hit up your thread. I'm bad with following up in other people's threads, I know.

----------


## jasc

Great log GB. I'll be doing a cut similar to yours starting Monday and will be watching this thread like a hawk. Best of luck on your venture and thanks for the extra motivation.

----------


## gbrice75

> Great log GB. I'll be doing a cut similar to yours starting Monday and will be watching this thread like a hawk. Best of luck on your venture and thanks for the extra motivation.


Thanks brother, good luck to you as well, i'll be looking out for your log (cause' I know you're gonna start one, right?!  :Wink:  )

----------


## oatmeal69

> Could you do more cardio instead of eating less?


*whine* do I have to?? LOL. It's a thought...
I was doing 40 minutes interval 5-6 days most of the last 3 months. I've now cut it to 30 min. along with my weight training 6 days.

----------


## gbrice75

> *whine* do I have to?? LOL. It's a thought...
> I was doing 40 minutes interval 5-6 days most of the last 3 months. I've now cut it to 30 min. along with my weight training 6 days.


lol... well, if you've plateaued and are already eating relatively low calories (you are), I'd recommend more cardio vs. cutting calories further. You can possibly even bump calories slightly with the inclusion of more cardio, thereby feeding more muscles more. 

I hear you though... I DETEST cardio too.  :Frown:

----------


## oatmeal69

You are probably right on the nose. Better to burn it off than starve yourself - even though it's harder.

----------


## cj111

Cardio is great. 40 min on the stepper, you can focus on calves, hams, quads, do vacuums. Read a book. Dick around on my phone..
It's boring when you can't entertain yourself

----------


## gbrice75

> Better to burn it off than starve yourself - even though it's harder.


^^ this




> Cardio is great. 40 min on the stepper, you can focus on calves, hams, quads, do vacuums. Read a book. Dick around on my phone..
> It's boring when you can't entertain yourself


AND this!!  :Wink:

----------


## oatmeal69

I'd be LOST without Fox news, and CNN on two different monitors. I might try reading, not sure if it could hold my interest through the "high" side of interval training though.

----------


## gbrice75

> I'd be LOST without Fox news, and CNN on two different monitors. I might try reading, not sure if it could hold my interest through the "high" side of interval training though.


I can't read during cardio... too much bouncing, makes me dizzy. I just shut my eyes, turn my iPhone volume all the way up, and lose myself in Opeth's music.  :Smilie:

----------


## jasc

> Thanks brother, good luck to you as well, i'll be looking out for your log (cause' I know you're gonna start one, right?!  )


Still debating on the log bud. It'd be great for motivation and accountability, but my pics would be pretty embarassing at the moment.

----------


## gbrice75

> Still debating on the log bud. It'd be great for motivation and accountability, but my pics would be pretty embarassing at the moment.


So would mine.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## oatmeal69

> Still debating on the log


Keep a log, most definitely! It's INVALUABLE for charting your progress. It also makes the big picture easier to see, it's easy to get lost in the day-to-day minutiae. Also, others can easily help if you encounter difficulties.

----------


## jasc

> So would mine.


Nonsense.. I've seen you recent(ish) pics. You're lookin good bud 




> Keep a log, most definitely! It's INVALUABLE for charting your progress. It also makes the big picture easier to see, it's easy to get lost in the day-to-day minutiae. Also, others can easily help if you encounter difficulties.


All good points. You guys have talked me into it, plus I don't want to derail GB's more than I already have. I start putting one together in the next couple days.

Thanks guys

----------


## gbrice75

> Keep a log, most definitely! It's INVALUABLE for charting your progress. It also makes the big picture easier to see, it's easy to get lost in the day-to-day minutiae. Also, others can easily help if you encounter difficulties.


^^ this!




> Nonsense.. I've seen you recent(ish) pics. You're lookin good bud


Haha, thanks man. Wish I felt as good. :\




> All good points. You guys have talked me into it, plus I don't want to derail GB's more than I already have.


lol Oatmeal was doing fine without you!! Lmao, jk Oat.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## twitz

> I can deal with the workouts, diet, etc. What I can't deal with is the revealing of lack of results. I'm already starting to look like the same skinny, muscleless cvnt I looked like 2 years ago. Idk man... I don't mean to be negative, i'm not about to give up or anything like that, but I'm finding more and more that I'm not (physically/genetically, whatever) cut out for this. I LOVE it... am passionate about it, but may just not have what it takes, unfortunately.


Hey Gbrice - I totally understand what you're saying here. I get in the same rut sometimes. I notice that the girls I admire at the gym don't seem to really even lift, and I can't even get that look busting my butt. Sometimes I let it get to me, and I slack for a bit. Then I realize that this is what I love to do, I'm not happy when I'm not focused on it. Probably the same sort of thing you feel from time to time. 

This lifestyle is a mental fvck! You're always comparing yourself, your full day becomes consumed with eating, food prep, training, reading about it, logging etc... that sometimes it just feels like you're spinning your wheels and getting no where, while everyone else around you is having great results. The truth is, you ARE making results, you DO look like you work out, you KNOW what is takes to get there, and you do EVERYTHING that you need to do. Keep hanging in there!! Your pictures and measurements will make you feel proud one day soon  :Smilie: 

Keep it up Gbrice!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey Gbrice - I totally understand what you're saying here. I get in the same rut sometimes. I notice that the girls I admire at the gym don't seem to really even lift, and I can't even get that look busting my butt. Sometimes I let it get to me, and I slack for a bit. Then I realize that this is what I love to do, I'm not happy when I'm not focused on it. Probably the same sort of thing you feel from time to time.


Yep, so true! I know I can't quit because I already know where that leads... I'll either get fat again eventually, or best case scenario wind up skinny-fat if I watch my diet (i.e. don't go back to my old ways of eating). Plus, as you said, I love doing it - it would just be so much sweeter to reap the rewards that I see so many others reaping (with what often appears to be less effort too). 

Based on the pics I've seen of you, I think you're probably being a little tough on yourself. Not sure what look you're going for as I haven't seen these other girls at the gym obviously... but they're probably thinking the same about you!




> This lifestyle is a mental fvck! You're always comparing yourself, your full day becomes consumed with eating, food prep, training, reading about it, logging etc... that sometimes it just feels like you're spinning your wheels and getting no where, while everyone else around you is having great results.


Exactly!! And it's so true about comparing yourself... I've said this before, but I remember when I was a 255lb fat ass. All I cared about was not being fat. I didn't even bother comparing myself to (or looking at for that matter) 'built' guys. I would have been happy to be skinny. Once I reached that goal, I started looking at guys with a 'slim' build... just a hint of working out. I figured I'd be really happy if I could get there. Then I did... and so on. Point being we always compare ourselves to those who have achieved what we have yet to... we rarely look back at where we were and think about how far we've come. It's a blessing and a curse... it keeps us striving for more, but at the same time often makes us very unhappy and defeated feeling. At least that's the case with me. 




> The truth is, you ARE making results, you DO look like you work out, you KNOW what is takes to get there, and you do EVERYTHING that you need to do.


Thx for your warm words Twitz... I need em' now more than ever lol! 




> Keep hanging in there!! Your pictures and measurements will make you feel proud one day soon 
> 
> Keep it up Gbrice!


Still hanging... and I really hope you're right!! Thx again for supporting me!  :Wink:

----------


## CookiesNCream

> Not bad! I wouldn't necessarily say i'm "enjoying" it, lol...I mean, I enjoy stuffing my face much more... but I don't enjoy the end result obviously. 
> 
> It's a bit early to tell with regard to progress, but I can say weight appears to have dropped although 1st week is mostly water weight. We'll see what it looks like this Sunday morning for a more accurate picture of what's going on. Hopefully just a pound or two lost. Of course, my mind is fcking with me now... I look in the mirror and see somebody who doesn't even look like they work out. I hate this game sometimes!! 
> 
> Thx for checking in Blondee!



It's my pleasure checking in. I enjoy reading your thread. I find you to be truly inspiing because you practice what you preach. You help so many people by trying to educate them on nurtrition + training, yet you continue to live that same lifestyle. Your before pictures and current pictures are phenominal. Like wow. If anytime you're having a bad day, look at where you've come from, and don't take this the wrong way, but from your photo's I would guess your age is mid 30's-40's (sorry If I'm wrong lol, don't kill me!) ... but if I'm not wrong, you're in damn good shape for your age. You don't know this but I can guaruntee that a shit ton of men your age probably envy your discplipine because it has allowed you to be in better shape than they ever will be. I haven't been on this site for very long, but from the length of time I have been here, I can tell that a lot of people look up to you .. there's a reason for that. You set a good example and IMO, are the picture of health. You live a well balanced lifestyle, train hard, eat well .. but also take breaks and eat crap (and by crap I mean oh so good) to reset your frame of mind. 

And if I may say this, it makes me feel a hell of a lot better knowing that someone of your stature stalls from time to time. I struggle with my goals everyday, I have to bust my ass day in and day out just to lose an inch. I used to get upset because I'd see people put in 1/4 of the effort that I do in the gym and they look amazing, and here I am, 5 days fasted cardio, weights, strict diet ... all for an inch. BUT then I remember where I came from and that makes that 1 inch that much sweeter. You need to think the same thing. You're not wasting away, lol, you're not a muscless cvnt, you're GBrice, a big ass Mofo and it's time you start seeing that!  :Smilie:

----------


## CookiesNCream

> It's my pleasure checking in. I enjoy reading your thread. I find you to be truly inspiing because you practice what you preach. You help so many people by trying to educate them on nurtrition + training, yet you continue to live that same lifestyle. Your before pictures and current pictures are phenominal. Like wow. If anytime you're having a bad day, look at where you've come from, and don't take this the wrong way, but from your photo's I would guess your age is mid 30's-40's (sorry If I'm wrong lol, don't kill me!) ... but if I'm not wrong, you're in damn good shape for your age. You don't know this but I can guaruntee that a shit ton of men your age probably envy your discplipine because it has allowed you to be in better shape than they ever will be. I haven't been on this site for very long, but from the length of time I have been here, I can tell that a lot of people look up to you .. there's a reason for that. You set a good example and IMO, are the picture of health. You live a well balanced lifestyle, train hard, eat well .. but also take breaks and eat crap (and by crap I mean oh so good) to reset your frame of mind. 
> 
> And if I may say this, it makes me feel a hell of a lot better knowing that someone of your stature stalls from time to time. I struggle with my goals everyday, I have to bust my ass day in and day out just to lose an inch. I used to get upset because I'd see people put in 1/4 of the effort that I do in the gym and they look amazing, and here I am, 5 days fasted cardio, weights, strict diet ... all for an inch. BUT then I remember where I came from and that makes that 1 inch that much sweeter. You need to think the same thing. You're not wasting away, lol, you're not a muscless cvnt, you're GBrice, a big ass Mofo and it's time you start seeing that!



OMG - note to self ... use SPELLCHECK before hitting send! haha. Butchered that reply lol!

----------


## 951thompson

Chin up bud, we all have down days, I have faith you will get there in the end  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> It's my pleasure checking in. I enjoy reading your thread. I find you to be truly inspiing because you practice what you preach. You help so many people by trying to educate them on nurtrition + training, yet you continue to live that same lifestyle. Your before pictures and current pictures are phenominal. Like wow. If anytime you're having a bad day, look at where you've come from


Wow, thank you so much Blondee... this is so warm and makes me feel so good!!  :Smilie: 




> and don't take this the wrong way, but from your photo's I would guess your age is mid 30's-40's (sorry If I'm wrong lol, don't kill me!)


lol... ok, the 40's is a bit harsh, but I forgive you. I'm 37, lmao!  :Wink: 




> but if I'm not wrong, you're in damn good shape for your age. You don't know this but I can guaruntee that a shit ton of men your age probably envy your discplipine because it has allowed you to be in better shape than they ever will be. I haven't been on this site for very long, but from the length of time I have been here, I can tell that a lot of people look up to you .. there's a reason for that. You set a good example and IMO, are the picture of health. You live a well balanced lifestyle, train hard, eat well .. but also take breaks and eat crap (and by crap I mean oh so good) to reset your frame of mind.


Bahahah, sometimes a bit too long of a break... nearly a year this last one. In the meantime, still soaking in your compliments, lol!




> And if I may say this, it makes me feel a hell of a lot better knowing that someone of your stature stalls from time to time. I struggle with my goals everyday, I have to bust my ass day in and day out just to lose an inch. I used to get upset because I'd see people put in 1/4 of the effort that I do in the gym and they look amazing, and here I am, 5 days fasted cardio, weights, strict diet ... all for an inch.


Likewise... it's comforting to know I'm not alone... you, Oatmeal, Twitz... and probably many others. Whether it's in our heads or not is debatable, but it's real to us, ya know?




> BUT then I remember where I came from and that makes that 1 inch that much sweeter. You need to think the same thing. You're not wasting away, lol, you're not a muscless cvnt, you're GBrice, a big ass Mofo and it's time you start seeing that!


Hahaha, this is the most awesome post ever!! I may have to requote it in my thread from time to time, just to be reminded. Thank you SO much Blondee, I truly appreciate everything you've said here. 




> OMG - note to self ... use SPELLCHECK before hitting send! haha. Butchered that reply lol!


lol, no worries... I got every last word.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Chin up bud, we all have down days, I have faith you will get there in the end


I'm in for the long hall regardless brother... just a touch over 10 weeks left before I reassess and decide where to go from there. Thx for your ongoing support man, I appreciate it.  :Smilie:

----------


## 951thompson

> I'm in for the long hall regardless brother... just a touch over 10 weeks left before I reassess and decide where to go from there. Thx for your ongoing support man, I appreciate it.


Stay positive man, you have only just started your cut, you don't need me to tell you it won't happen over night. Don't mean to be patronizing, because I know you probably are far knowledgeable in nutrition then me, but Can I suggest don't know if you have read the book?the ultimate diet 2.0 it's designed to maintain or also gain LBM, while losing BF, it's designed for the genetically disadvantaged (like me and you) it's good shit, working for me,I will send you a copy of the book (PDF) if you like?

----------


## Back In Black

Don't worry mate, you can look at my scrawny 'before' pics soon. That might make you feel a little better!

----------


## oatmeal69

951thompson - I'd be interested in taking a gander. Can it be attached to a PM, or do you need an email?

----------


## gbrice75

Tomorrow will conclude phase 1 (2 weeks) of my 12 week routine. Time to post up my workout schedule for the following 2 weeks. Pretty standard stuff. Trust me though, the workouts will start to get interesting during phase 3 and beyond.  :Wink: 

*Monday:*Chest and Triceps

*Close Grip Bench -* 4 x 6-10

*Incline Dumbbell Press -* 3 x 4-6

*Flat Dumbbell Press -* 3 x 4-6

*One-Arm Dumbbell French Press -* 3 x6-10

45 mins cardio

*Tuesday:* Back, Bi's, Traps

*Warmup:* Seated Lateral Raise - 2x15

*Underhand Pullups -* 5 x 6-10

*Bent Over Dumbbell Row -* (simultaneous, palms up) - 4 x 8-12

*Decline Pullovers -* 4 x 8-12

*Dumbbell Shrugs -* 3x15

*One Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls -* 4x12

45 mins cardio

*Wednesday:* Abs

*Roman Chair Sit-Ups -* 5x10

*Decline Sit-Ups -* 5x15

*Hang Cleans -* 100 reps (as many sets as it takes)

45 mins cardio

*Thursday:* Legs

*Warmup:* Dumbbell Swings - 5 mins, as many sets as it takes

*Front Squat -* 5x10

*Walking Lunges -* 150 meters (as many sets as it takes)

*Barbell Calf Raise -* 5x10

45 mins cardio

*Friday:* Delts, Traps, Tri's

*Warmup:* Seated Lateral Raise - 2x15

*Warmup:* Seated Bent Lateral Raise - 2x15

*Close Grip Bench Press -* 4 x 6-10

*Seated Dumbbell Press -* 4x12

*Cable Upright Row -* 4x15

*Dumbbell Shrugs -* 4x12

*Weighted Parallel Bar Dips -* 4x12

45 mins cardio

This is probably my favorite routine in the 12 week plan, but can't run it forever!

----------


## gbrice75

> Stay positive man, you have only just started your cut, you don't need me to tell you it won't happen over night.


It's not the fat loss I'm upset over... I've cut down to a nice BF before... I just could never put on size. Of course, cutting 'feels' like it's compounding the problem because I'm losing weight, 'feeling' weaker, etc. 




> Don't mean to be patronizing, because I know you probably are far knowledgeable in nutrition then me, but Can I suggest don't know if you have read the book?the ultimate diet 2.0 it's designed to maintain or also gain LBM, while losing BF, it's designed for the genetically disadvantaged (like me and you) it's good shit, working for me,I will send you a copy of the book (PDF) if you like?


I actually have read UD 2.0 but oddly enough, never ran the diet/program. I guess I was always in the middle of a routine (like now) and didn't want to prematurely abandon what I was doing. But yea, I appreciate the offer if you don't mind sending it over. I have no idea where my copy is and would like to read it again... perhaps i'll implement it, if not now, then at the end of my 12 week routine depending on where I'm at. Thx bro!!  :Smilie: 




> Don't worry mate, you can look at my scrawny 'before' pics soon. That might make you feel a little better!


lol thx Black... I might have to make one my profile pic or something lol

----------


## Back In Black

> lol thx Black... I might have to make one my profile pic or something lol


Cheeky fvcker. Game on. 10 weeks bitch, bring it on :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Cheeky fvcker. Game on. 10 weeks bitch, bring it on


Bahahaha!!! That's the spirit!!

----------


## 951thompson

> 951thompson - I'd be interested in taking a gander. Can it be attached to a PM, or do you need an email?


If you PM your email I will send you it, don't know why but the option to attach files or upload photos has gone :-/

----------


## 951thompson

> It's not the fat loss I'm upset over... I've cut down to a nice BF before... I just could never put on size. Of course, cutting 'feels' like it's compounding the problem because I'm losing weight, 'feeling' weaker, etc.
> 
> I actually have read UD 2.0 but oddly enough, never ran the diet/program. I guess I was always in the middle of a routine (like now) and didn't want to prematurely abandon what I was doing. But yea, I appreciate the offer if you don't mind sending it over. I have no idea where my copy is and would like to read it again... perhaps i'll implement it, if not now, then at the end of my 12 week routine depending on where I'm at. Thx bro!! 
> 
> lol thx Black... I might have to make one my profile pic or something lol


No probs mate, if you PM me your email I will send you it. I am actually shocked from the results im getting from this diet, im actually losing fat while gaining mass, it's incredibly.

----------


## gbrice75

> No probs mate, if you PM me your email I will send you it. I am actually shocked from the results im getting from this diet, im actually losing fat while gaining mass, it's incredibly.


You have a PM sir.  :Wink:

----------


## 951thompson

> You have a PM sir.


Look in your inbox, Sent you another little present  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Look in your inbox, Sent you another little present


Really!? What should I be looking for exactly... lol... I don't see anything?

----------


## 951thompson

> Really!? What should I be looking for exactly... lol... I don't see anything?


Tried to send you the protein book, don't think it sent due to it been too large a file  :Frown:

----------


## oatmeal69

I got it fine, it's only 170K it should go through no problem. Check spam or filters?
I skimmed the first 3 chapters, it REALLY looks interesting.

----------


## 951thompson

> I got it fine, it's only 170K it should go through no problem. Check spam or filters?
> I skimmed the first 3 chapters, it REALLY looks interesting.


No this is a different book,called the protein book by the same author, thing is it's a large book 140mb and the send limit on Gmail is 25mb, I will have a go at sending it on hotmail when I can get my hands on a PC.

----------


## gbrice75

Last night's dinner: 12oz top sirloin w/ onions and mushrooms, small side salad with raspberry pomegranate vinaigrette. Win!

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Delts, Tri's, Bi's

*Shoulder Warmup:* Seated Lateral Raise - 2x15
Set 1: 20lbs x 15
Set 2: 20lbs x 15

*Shoulder Warmup:* Face Pulls - 3x20 (I use the seated row station w/ rope attachment)
Set 1: 60lbs x 20
Set 2: 50lbs x 20
Set 3: 50lbs x 20

*Barbell Push-Press -* 4x12
Set 1: 135lbs x 12
Set 2: 115lbs x 12
Set 3: 95lbs x 12
Set 4: 95lbs x 12

*Cable Upright Rows -* 4 x 8-12
Set 1: 100lbs x 12
Set 2: 100lbs x 12
Set 3: 100lbs x 9
Set 4: 80lbs x 12

*Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl -* 3 x 10-12
Set 1: 40lbs x 10/10
Set 2: 35lbs x 12/12
Set 3: 35lbs x 11/11

*One-Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl -* 3 x 8-12
Set 1: 40lbs x 10/10
Set 2: 40lbs x 10/10
Set 3: 40lbs x 10/10

*One-Arm Dumbbell French Press -* 3x6
Set 1: 45lbs x 6/6
Set 2: 45lbs x 6/6
Set 3: 40lbs x 6/6

Did NO cardio today... too much bullshitting around in the gym and completely ran out of time. I need to not only make my workouts more efficient, but possibly start getting there earlier than 6am. Yay. 

On the bright side - 2 more days until my carb-up!  :Big Grin:   :Clap:

----------


## sawyer86

just seen your new pic, you are looking great! you have nothing to wory about, honestly you are in great shape!

----------


## gbrice75

> just seen your new pic, you are looking great! you have nothing to wory about, honestly you are in great shape!


It's a year old, lol.  :LOL:  

I'm a lot fatter right now, this is me about 2 months ago:

----------


## sawyer86

youve added a lot of mass. im looking forward to see you when your cut again! did you get my pm earlier today?

----------


## sawyer86

bump?

----------


## gbrice75

> youve added a lot of mass. im looking forward to see you when your cut again! did you get my pm earlier today?


It appears so... I'm hoping that's revealed after this cut and that it wasn't just a bunch of water and bloating, etc.  :Frown: 

Yes, I got your PM's - I'll address them ASAP but I'm at work so I can only check in on the board intermittently.

----------


## sawyer86

ok, no problem thanks.

----------


## 951thompson

Can't send you that protein book mate, it's too big of a file to send (125mb)  :Frown:

----------


## 951thompson

> It's a year old, lol. 
> 
> I'm a lot fatter right now, this is me about 2 months ago:


You don't look in too bad shape mate, you will look right once you have cut  :Wink:

----------


## oatmeal69

Ditto man, I WISH I had what you have!

----------


## gbrice75

> Can't send you that protein book mate, it's too big of a file to send (125mb)


No worries brother, I appreciate you trying. If you recommend it, I'll ask around to see if a local friend has it. 




> You don't look in too bad shape mate, you will look right once you have cut


Here's to hoping!!  :Wink: 




> Ditto man, I WISH I had what you have!


Stick around for another 10 weeks and see if you're still saying that, lol

----------


## baseline_9

> Can't send you that protein book mate, it's too big of a file to send (125mb)


Zip it....

----------


## 951thompson

> Zip it....


Good idea, why didn't I think of that lol

----------


## 951thompson

> No worries brother, I appreciate you trying. If you recommend it, I'll ask around to see if a local friend has it.
> 
> Here's to hoping!! 
> 
> Stick around for another 10 weeks and see if you're still saying that, lol


So I have zipped the file, thanks to base for the idea, the book should hopefully be in your inbox.

----------


## gbrice75

> So I have zipped the file, thanks to base for the idea, the book should hopefully be in your inbox.


Awesome, thanks bro (and Base)!! I'll check asap.

----------


## 951thompson

> Awesome, thanks bro (and Base)!! I'll check asap.


The file is still too big I think, only way I could send you it is on a txt file, which would be abit shitty to read, it's up to you?

----------


## gbrice75

Weighed in this morning, 204lbs depleted... very happy with that progress, down 2lbs from last week. Actually, I'd prefer 1-1.5lbs/week, 2 might be a bit quick for my comfort but we'll see what next week looks like. 

Starting to see my top 4 abs better... it's only been 2 weeks so that's nothing really. 4 more weeks (midway point) and I'll see if I'm happy with overall progress. Only fcked up part is I'm going to FL sometime in April or May and it's going to cut right into the middle of my cut... 1 week of no training or diet... huge setback but I'll just have to jump right back on when I return. 

Saturday's are hardest for me... home, food/carbs all around, not distracted by work, etc. Less than 24 hours to go now though!  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

Keep it up gb.
Do you supplement with fiber at all. Seems like a good idea especially in a cut.
Thoughts?

----------


## energizer bunny

good stuff GB.........keep up the good work!

----------


## Zodiac82

good progress so far

----------


## 951thompson

> Weighed in this morning, 204lbs depleted... very happy with that progress, down 2lbs from last week. Actually, I'd prefer 1-1.5lbs/week, 2 might be a bit quick for my comfort but we'll see what next week looks like.
> 
> Starting to see my top 4 abs better... it's only been 2 weeks so that's nothing really. 4 more weeks (midway point) and I'll see if I'm happy with overall progress. Only fcked up part is I'm going to FL sometime in April or May and it's going to cut right into the middle of my cut... 1 week of no training or diet... huge setback but I'll just have to jump right back on when I return.
> 
> Saturday's are hardest for me... home, food/carbs all around, not distracted by work, etc. Less than 24 hours to go now though!


nice work mate, im seeing my top four abs too, a nice sight  :Smilie: 

Did you find that txt file to be readable?

----------


## twitz

> Weighed in this morning, 204lbs depleted... very happy with that progress, down 2lbs from last week. Actually, I'd prefer 1-1.5lbs/week, 2 might be a bit quick for my comfort but we'll see what next week looks like.


Congrats on this Gbrice!

[/QUOTE]Starting to see my top 4 abs better... it's only been 2 weeks so that's nothing really. 4 more weeks (midway point) and I'll see if I'm happy with overall progress. Only fcked up part is I'm going to FL sometime in April or May and it's going to cut right into the middle of my cut... 1 week of no training or diet... huge setback but I'll just have to jump right back on when I return. [/QUOTE]

Sometimes life just gets in the way  :Smilie: ... I hope you have a great trip! Enjoy your break, don't think of it as a huge setback!

Saturday's are hardest for me... home, food/carbs all around, not distracted by work, etc. Less than 24 hours to go now though!  :Smilie: [/QUOTE]

Argh, I know what you mean. It's hard to stay away from all the bad things when you don't have a task in front of you!

----------


## gbrice75

> Keep it up gb.
> Do you supplement with fiber at all. Seems like a good idea especially in a cut.
> Thoughts?


Yes. When cutting, I use metamucil (psyllium fiber) before bed. I also tend to eat more veggies simply because I'm hungry and need to fill up to feel satisfied, so I get more 'natural' fiber by default.




> good stuff GB.........keep up the good work!


Thanks brother! 




> good progress so far


Ty buddy! 




> nice work mate, im seeing my top four abs too, a nice sight 
> 
> Did you find that txt file to be readable?


It's a race!!!  :LOL: 

I only glanced at it via my phone which is hard to read on anyway, I'll have to check it out on a proper PC as soon as I get the chance. 




> Congrats on this Gbrice!


Ty T!!!  :Big Grin: 




> Sometimes life just gets in the way ... I hope you have a great trip! Enjoy your break, don't think of it as a huge setback!


Seems to be more often than not, lol! I know it's gonna fck me mentally at the very least, but I'm going to try and not let it bother me. Just because I'm in FL doesn't mean I have to go wild. No I won't be able to adhere to my regimen, etc. but I can make smart choices to minimize the damages. It sucks, because we'll be visiting family and I'm going to want to drink a lot, check out the FL fare, etc. Guess I'll opt for lots of fish!! 




> Argh, I know what you mean. It's hard to stay away from all the bad things when you don't have a task in front of you!


lol right!? I need constant distraction, otherwise my mind goes right back to thinking about my number one love and obsession... FOOD! How pathetic am I!?  :Frown:

----------


## gbrice75

For Twitz, full post is post #1 of this thread.  :Smilie: 




> I will be carb cycling using a similar plan that I used last year which got me into my avy shape:
> 
> _Monday - moderate carb (275/100/50) (P/C/F)
> Tuesday - moderate carb (275/100/50)
> Wednesday - moderate carb (275/100/50)
> 
> Thursday - no starchy carb (275/0/50) Fibrous veggies only!
> Friday - no starchy carb (275/0/50) Fibrous veggies only!
> Saturday - no starchy carb (275/0/50) Fibrous veggies only!
> ...


Basically I'm training heavy Monday through Wednesday, then starting a depletion phase Thursday through Saturday. Sunday/refeed day is my rest day... no training, no cardio. Main goal here is to replenish glycogen stores (and possibly create a brief anabolic window during the caloric overage with a small potential for adding muscle) and start again Monday at 100% for another week of heavy and intense training. 

If you're interested in how I cycled carbs while 'bulking', let me know as it's a completely different animal.

----------


## twitz

> For Twitz, full post is post #1 of this thread. 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically I'm training heavy Monday through Wednesday, then starting a depletion phase Thursday through Saturday. Sunday/refeed day is my rest day... no training, no cardio. Main goal here is to replenish glycogen stores (and possibly create a brief anabolic window during the caloric overage with a small potential for adding muscle) and start again Monday at 100% for another week of heavy and intense training. 
> 
> If you're interested in how I cycled carbs while 'bulking', let me know as it's a completely different animal.


No, carb cycling for cutting, as I am venturing that way myself. Thanks for your time, this is new to me.

I did read that, I just have to think about how I could work it into my training etc. 

The gist of it is:
3 moderate carb days
3 no carb days
1 refeed day

Does the body need 3 days to deplete, and 3 to replenish? Would it work if you only did 2 days of no carbs in depletion phase?

----------


## sawyer86

im interested in your carb cycling while bulking. should we all be doing this as apposed to having the same amount of carbs everyday?

----------


## gbrice75

> No, carb cycling for cutting, as I am venturing that way myself. Thanks for your time, this is new to me.
> 
> I did read that, I just have to think about how I could work it into my training etc. 
> 
> The gist of it is:
> 3 moderate carb days
> 3 no carb days
> 1 refeed day
> 
> Does the body need 3 days to deplete, and 3 to replenish?


It doesn't need 3 days to deplete, but we wouldn't want to restore right after depletion or that would defeat the purpose. The goal is to take advantage of the depleted state, i.e. mobilize fatty acids and eventually oxidize them. Because insulin is suppressed (due to low/no carbs) and glycogen is depleted, your body's only option is turning to bodyfat (well, that and muscle breakdown but carb cycling will help with that as well) for fuel. 3 days ensures you a) get into a depleted state, and b) burn some bodyfat while depleted. Basically, it's the onset of ketosis but in only 3 days, it never gets to a point of being full blown. 




> Would it work if you only did 2 days of no carbs in depletion phase?


Possibly, but results would likely be less dramatic simply because you're allowing 24 fewer hours for fat burning while your body is in an optimized state to do so. 

Also note we're only doing 1 day (refeed) to replenish. The moderate carb days are basically 'maintenance', i.e. we're topping off glycogen stores but not necessarily refueling completely. It's just to keep heavier workouts (that should be placed during this phase of the diet) as intense as possible.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ PS - I want to point out that this isn't the only or 'right' way to carb cycle, it's just one way and what has worked very well for me. Some people only need to refeed every 10, sometimes even 14 days. Training plays a big role here, because it (coupled with cardio) is what you're relying on to get you depleted as fast as possible so you can start reaping the benefits ASAP.

----------


## gbrice75

So, I had a crappy weekend. My in-laws took my son overnight and my wife and I have had this $100 gift card to The Salt Creek Grill (a high-ish end restaurant) for a while now. We decided to take advantage of the 'night off' and went. 

I purposely ate light yesterday knowing we'd be going, but I have no doubt I ate roughly 5000 calories during that meal. The drinks alone (a few beers, a few margaritas) were probably 1000 cals. We had an appetizer - crostini w/ warm goat cheese/ herbs and marinara, then shared a salad - greens w/ anjou pears, phyllo wrapped goat cheese (can you tell I love goat cheese? lol), glazed walnuts, etc. For an entree, I had coffee crusted NY Strip (had to be a good 12oz or so) w/ a side of mashed potatoes (which were loaded with butter), and finally, to add insult to injury, we finished the night with a chocolate ganache souffle. Yep... a lil' overboard. 

Basically, I started my carb up 12 hours early. I'm not TOO concerned about that, but I wish I had gone without the souffle, and probably the appetizer as well. Of course today, I feel I've thrown away 2 weeks of progress (rationally I know that's not true, but you know what a mindfvck this shit can be) and am freaking. At least all this came after 3 days of carb depletion. I can't think of a better time. It's safe to assume at least some portion of all that crap simply worked to restore glycogen. Hopefully the 'spill-over' into fat cells was minimal. At the end of the day, it was a single meal... a cheat meal if you will. Some people plan 1 a week. I didn't, just had a card burning a hole in my pocket.

Just gotta jump back on and work even harder this week to continue progress. One thing that I've learned about having a bad day with food is that you cannot let it be an excuse to continue to cheat. Nark told me once that cheating begets cheating - and he's SO right. You have to nip it in the bud and pick yourself right back up, carry on like it didn't even happen.

G'nite all! Starting phase 2 tomorrow, as I mentioned in a previous post, my favorite phase of the 6. I'll enjoy this week.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 15:*  Phase 2 (2 weeks): Chest & Tri's

*Close-Grip Barbell Bench Press -* 4 x 6-10
Set 1: 195lbs x 10
Set 2: 195lbs x 10
Set 3: 195lbs x 9
Set 4: 195lbs x 8

*Incline Dumbbell Press -* 3 x 4-6
Set 1: 100lbs x 6
Set 2: 100lbs x 6
Set 3: 100lbs x 6

Note: planned to use (and did start with) 115lb dumbbells... couldn't get em up off my chest when I laid back. Really pissed me off... possibly due to the tricep pre-exhaustion. In any event, I had to reduce to something manageable, and clearly went too light as per being able to get 6 reps for all 3 sets. 

*Flat Dumbbell Press -* 3 x 4-6
Set 1: 115lbs x 5
Set 2: 110lbs x 6
Set 3: 110lbs x 7

*One Arm Dumbbell French Press -* 3 x 6-10
Set 1: 40lbs x 9/10
Set 2: 40lbs x 8/8
Set 3: 35lbs x 9/9

45 mins cardio

Added Animal Cuts to my supplement regimen today. I'll give it 3 weeks (that'll exhaust the can) then a week off (as suggested by the manufacturer) and decide at that point whether I feel it's adding any benefit to my cutting efforts.

----------


## --->>405<<---

happy monday gb.. wat is phase 2? just a different workout protocol? curious to what type of weight training u do on low/no days??

let me re-phrase that: on ur low/no days do u train and if so do u cover the entire body again (assuming u already trained it heavy mon thru wed)??

----------


## ghettoboyd

> So, I had a crappy weekend. My in-laws took my son overnight and my wife and I have had this $100 gift card to The Salt Creek Grill (a high-ish end restaurant) for a while now. We decided to take advantage of the 'night off' and went. 
> 
> I purposely ate light yesterday knowing we'd be going, but I have no doubt I ate roughly 5000 calories during that meal. The drinks alone (a few beers, a few margaritas) were probably 1000 cals. We had an appetizer - crostini w/ warm goat cheese/ herbs and marinara, then shared a salad - greens w/ anjou pears, phyllo wrapped goat cheese (can you tell I love goat cheese? lol), glazed walnuts, etc. For an entree, I had coffee crusted NY Strip (had to be a good 12oz or so) w/ a side of mashed potatoes (which were loaded with butter), and finally, to add insult to injury, we finished the night with a chocolate ganache souffle. Yep... a lil' overboard. 
> 
> Basically, I started my carb up 12 hours early. I'm not TOO concerned about that, but I wish I had gone without the souffle, and probably the appetizer as well. Of course today, I feel I've thrown away 2 weeks of progress (rationally I know that's not true, but you know what a mindfvck this shit can be) and am freaking. At least all this came after 3 days of carb depletion. I can't think of a better time. It's safe to assume at least some portion of all that crap simply worked to restore glycogen. Hopefully the 'spill-over' into fat cells was minimal. At the end of the day, it was a single meal... a cheat meal if you will. Some people plan 1 a week. I didn't, just had a card burning a hole in my pocket.
> 
> Just gotta jump back on and work even harder this week to continue progress. One thing that I've learned about having a bad day with food is that you cannot let it be an excuse to continue to cheat. Nark told me once that cheating begets cheating - and he's SO right. You have to nip it in the bud and pick yourself right back up, carry on like it didn't even happen.
> 
> G'nite all! Starting phase 2 tomorrow, as I mentioned in a previous post, my favorite phase of the 6. I'll enjoy this week.


well I know how things go down at my place when we have a night away from my daughter so hopefully you got some "exercise" later that night and burned a few of them calories lol....

----------


## gbrice75

> happy monday gb.. wat is phase 2? just a different workout protocol? curious to what type of weight training u do on low/no days??


Just a change to the current routine for now. Detailed phase 2 on Friday... you'll have to backtrack if you're really interested.  :Smilie: 




> let me re-phrase that: on ur low/no days do u train and if so do u cover the entire body again (assuming u already trained it heavy mon thru wed)??


Not yet, but we're getting there. Phase 3 has a fair bit of this. This isn't quite a UD2.0 type plan, but some of the principles are in place at times. 




> well I know how things go down at my place when we have a night away from my daughter so hopefully you got some "exercise" later that night and burned a few of them calories lol....


lol, unfortunately not. Let's just call it poor timing.  :Frown:

----------


## -KJ-

Just read through the whole thread GB! will be following this...

Motivated me a little more!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ]Just a change to the current routine for now. Detailed phase 2 on Friday... you'll have to backtrack if you're really interested. 
> 
> Not yet, but we're getting there. Phase 3 has a fair bit of this. This isn't quite a UD2.0 type plan, but some of the principles are in place at times.


1. will chek out friday  :Smilie: 

2. the reason i asked is because obviously depletion weight training will get u depleted a lot faster than without it and while i know u know this i was curious to see how u had it organized.. without depletion training i dont think u will be there in 3 days..

----------


## cj111

Man worrying about that kind of thing just adds to stress. If you're on track 90% of the time, enjoy life/food for the other 10%... Realistically it won't set you back much if any at all...
Don't stress the little things man, slow and steady wins the race!

----------


## gbrice75

> Just read through the whole thread GB! will be following this...
> 
> Motivated me a little more!


Awesome, thanks KJ!! 




> 1. will chek out friday 
> 
> 2. the reason i asked is because obviously depletion weight training will get u depleted a lot faster than without it and while i know u know this i was curious to see how u had it organized.. without depletion training i dont think u will be there in 3 days..


While my workouts aren't *all* geared towards depletion, some are as you'll see over the next several weeks. Right now I'm simply addressing some weaker areas. Re: not getting there in 3 days - it worked very well for me the last time I ran the same plan, we shall see!  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Awesome, thanks KJ!! 
> 
> 
> 
> While my workouts aren't *all* geared towards depletion, some are as you'll see over the next several weeks. Right now I'm simply addressing some weaker areas. *Re: not getting there in 3 days - it worked very well for me the last time I ran the same plan,* we shall see!


hey buddy dont get me wrong now im not knocking ur plan at all! i know it did u well as i came in on the tail end and got to see the results and u looked great and im sure u will look great again!  :Smilie: 

i just was saying i dont think u will be fully depleted of muscle glycogen in 3 days if u dont do depletion training.. thats all.. of course we know this does not have to be the case for u to cut body fat..  :Smilie: 

in case u were curious as to my reasoning for this: in Lyles book after he outlines the exhausting depletion process, on day 3 (i think) he states it would be good to do cardio here to burn off any little bit of muscle glycogen that may be left after the 2 days of depletion training. after going thru this and suffering as much as i did i couldnt believe one could achieve the same result in the same time period simply by diet and cardio with maybe some light lifting..

----------


## gbrice75

> Man worrying about that kind of thing just adds to stress. If you're on track 90% of the time, enjoy life/food for the other 10%... Realistically it won't set you back much if any at all...
> Don't stress the little things man, slow and steady wins the race!


Completely true. Mainly I'm upset simply because I'm only 2 weeks into my diet... hardly off the ground and already a huge cheat. I had planned on staying strict for at least 4 weeks before even considering factoring a cheat in (note I'm already following an IIFYM approach on my refeed days, so I do have some relief) to the plan. Again, it's less physiological and more psychological; i.e. I'm working on reestablishing a level of self control that I've managed to (easily) lose over the last year or so. Cheating this early in the game is completely counter-productive to that effort.

----------


## gbrice75

> hey buddy dont get me wrong now im not knocking ur plan at all! i know it did u well as i came in on the tail end and got to see the results and u looked great and im sure u will look great again!


Thanks man, I didn't take it as a knock.  :Wink: 




> i just was saying i dont think u will be fully depleted of muscle glycogen in 3 days if u dont do depletion training.. thats all.. of course we know this does not have to be the case for u to cut body fat.. 
> 
> in case u were curious as to my reasoning for this: in Lyles book after he outlines the exhausting depletion process, on day 3 (i think) he states it would be good to do cardio here to burn off any little bit of muscle glycogen that may be left after the 2 days of depletion training.


You also have to bear in mind that I'm not following Lyle's carb-up protocol either. i.e. I am not doing a massive carb refeed and then continuing with high-ish carbs for 2 additional days. I'm doing a moderate re-feed (we're talking about 250g in a 24 hour period vs. upwards of 1000g + as per Lyle's UD2.0) with 3 *very* moderate (roughly 100g, considered low by most standards) days to follow. Hence glycogen stores may never fully be replenished to begin with, meaning less activity required to deplete. Remember that I am doing a good bit of cardio as well (although I should be doing more) which helps.

Trust me... when phases 5 and 6 roll around, you'll see some disgusting depletive training.  :Wink: 




> after going thru this and suffering as much as i did i couldnt believe one could achieve the same result in the same time period simply by diet and cardio with maybe some light lifting..


Who's doing light lifting!?!  :Hmmmm:

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL.. Wasnt suggesting u were doing "light lifting" but just didnt know. Assuming u lift heavy mon-wed i figd ud slow it down thu-sat but wasnt sure which is why i asked. 

The big obstacle i found with carb cyling 7 days was getting a good heavy workout in and getting in depletion workouts. Pretty much had to do total body. This was to have enuff space between and get it all done in 7 days.

Id also like to note regarding "light lifting" ... compared to the brutal hardcore depletion workouts of UD2, most high volume workouts are "light lifting" IMO  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> LOL.. Wasnt suggesting u were doing "light lifting" but just didnt know. Assuming u lift heavy mon-wed i figd ud slow it down thu-sat but wasnt sure which is why i asked.
> 
> The big obstacle i found with carb cyling 7 days was getting a good heavy workout in and getting in depletion workouts. Pretty much had to do total body. This was to have enuff space between and get it all done in 7 days.
> 
> Id also like to note regarding "light lifting" ... compared to the brutal hardcore depletion workouts of UD2, most high volume workouts are "light lifting" IMO


Try a modified GVT (as per my routine) or GBC while depleted, then tell me that, lol!  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

After cutting from 13 to 10 in 8 weeks i doubt ill do anything difft than wat i did then! Depletion = way too much work!! LOL

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 16:* Back, Traps, Bi's

*Warmup:* Seated Lateral Raise - 2x15
Sets 1-2: 20lbs x 15

*Underhand Pullups* (chinups) - 5 x 6-10
Sets 1-3: bodyweight x 10
Set 4: bodyweight x 8
Set 5: bodyweight x 7

*Bent Over Dumbbell Row* (simultaneous, supinated grip) - 4 x 8-12
Set 1: 65lbs x 9

Switched to a *machine row* as the above was causing me discomfort:

Set 2: 130lbs x 8
Sets 3-4: 110lbs x 8

*Decline Pullover -* 4 x 8-12
Set 1: 100lbs x 12
Set 2: 100lbs x 9
Set 3: 90lbs x 9
Set 4: 90lbs x 8

*Dumbbell Shrugs -* 3x15
Sets 1-3: 80lbs x 15

Note: I can go heavier, but I find that form suffers somewhat. I find that I get a much better contraction with lighter weight when using dumbbells. When I lift to failure, I opt for barbell and/or machine shrugs where I can go much heavier.

*One-Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls -* 4x12
Set 1: 40lbs x 12/12
Set 2: 40lbs x 11/12
Set 3-4: 35lbs x 12/12

20 mins cardio  :Frown:

----------


## twitz

Looking good in here Gbrice! 

What causes you discomfort with the BB rows?

Sorry about the cardio! It's never fun...

----------


## gbrice75

> Looking good in here Gbrice!
> 
> What causes you discomfort with the BB rows?
> 
> Sorry about the cardio! It's never fun...


Thanks Twitz!!

The discomfort was with dumbbell rows, simultaneous with an underhand grip. I have a bit of tendinitis flaring up right now in my left arm, and the combination of the somewhat awkward grip and stance (45 degree bend, think Yates row) just wasn't working well for me today. 

I probably would have had the same issue with barbells rows too though now that you mention it. 

So how are you making out as of late? Getting out of that rut?

----------


## --->>405<<---

uh oh.. medial epicondylitis? i have it and have had it for prob 6 months or better..

----------


## twitz

> Thanks Twitz!!
> 
> The discomfort was with dumbbell rows, simultaneous with an underhand grip. I have a bit of tendinitis flaring up right now in my left arm, and the combination of the somewhat awkward grip and stance (45 degree bend, think Yates row) just wasn't working well for me today. 
> 
> I probably would have had the same issue with barbells rows too though now that you mention it. 
> 
> So how are you making out as of late? Getting out of that rut?


Sorry, DB rows. Can you try an over hand grip?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYDaTc-AjYg

I'm back on a diet plan, so I'm working my way out  :Smilie:  I don't think I'm ready for carb cycling until I have this under control. I'm not a good one for jumping in when I'm not 'ready', always leads to discouragement.

I keep browsing your jounal for inspiration though! Keep it up!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> uh oh.. medial epicondylitis? i have it and have had it for prob 6 months or better..


Possibly, or very close to it. I have just as much pain/discomfort in my forearm (palm up) and inner-elbow. 




> Sorry, DB rows. Can you try an over hand grip?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYDaTc-AjYg


Possibly... but today I figured fck it!! lol 




> I'm back on a diet plan, so I'm working my way out  I don't think I'm ready for carb cycling until I have this under control. I'm not a good one for jumping in when I'm not 'ready', always leads to discouragement.


Same here... I agree with you 100%. Until you feel you're ready, prepared to commit, etc. whatever the case may be - making the jump to something else/new would probably just backfire. 




> I keep browsing your jounal for inspiration though! Keep it up!


Thanks T, I appreciate it!!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Dinner:

10oz cod coated in cajun seasoned cornmeal then fried in coconut oil. Laid out over a bed of greens with cucumber and red onion, drizzled with pomegranate vinaigrette. Awesome!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dinner:
> 
> 10oz cod coated in cajun seasoned cornmeal then fried in coconut oil. Laid out over a bed of greens with cucumber and red onion, drizzled with pomegranate vinaigrette. Awesome!


You Yankees and your cod!

Looks delicious

----------


## gbrice75

> You Yankees and your cod!
> 
> Looks delicious


Lmao! If there's a different fish (not catfish though) that you recommend, I'll try it. Clearly you're the right man to be advising on Cajun food!  :Wink:

----------


## Tron3219

> Lmao! If there's a different fish (not catfish though) that you recommend, I'll try it. Clearly you're the right man to be advising on Cajun food!


Speckled trout or red fish...but u won't find them in any store lol

-TroN-

----------


## baseline_9

> Dinner:
> 
> 10oz cod coated in cajun seasoned cornmeal then fried in coconut oil. Laid out over a bed of greens with cucumber and red onion, drizzled with pomegranate vinaigrette. Awesome!


This looks wkd GB....

2 days of PSMF and I'm already craving some tasty foods.... 2 weeks today and I'll be in futeventira scoffing my face  :Smilie: 

Can't w8....

----------


## --->>405<<---

looks awesome GB! how much coconut oil was required??

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lmao! If there's a different fish (not catfish though) that you recommend, I'll try it. Clearly you're the right man to be advising on Cajun food!


Like Tron said, red fish, speckled trout, saccalait ( crappie), large mouth bass, red snapper, and perch. 

All wild caught but you can find some fish at markets and such.

Damn I miss back home!

----------


## gbrice75

> Speckled trout or red fish...but u won't find them in any store lol
> 
> -TroN-


Not sure about speckled trout, but I can definitely get my hands on some red snapper. 




> This looks wkd GB....
> 
> 2 days of PSMF and I'm already craving some tasty foods.... 2 weeks today and I'll be in futeventira scoffing my face 
> 
> Can't w8....


So what's on the menu? I KNOW you already have it worked out, lol!  :Wink: 




> looks awesome GB! how much coconut oil was required??


Loaded question, lol. What was 'required' and what was used may be 2 different things! Typically, I'd use about a tbsp, but because my pan sucks SO badly, I had to use roughly 2tbsp and I still had to scrape the damn finished product up with a spackle knife!  :Frown: 

Next week I'll likely bake the cod. I enjoy frying more by far, but I fear I'm getting a bit TOO much fat this way, and I'd prefer to get it mostly from fish oil and such. Baked cod will still be better than tilapia. OMG I'm so effing sick of tilapia!! 




> Like Tron said, red fish, speckled trout, saccalait ( crappie), large mouth bass, red snapper, and perch. 
> 
> All wild caught but you can find some fish at markets and such.
> 
> Damn I miss back home!


Where are you now again? 

I can get red snapper and probably perch. How about orange roughy?

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 17:* Abs/Core

*Roman Chair Sit-Ups -* 5x10

*Decline Sit-Ups -* 5x15

*Hang Cleans -* 100 reps (as many sets as it takes)
Sets 1-5: 75lbs x 20 reps

Note - Yes, I know 75lbs is light. Remember that i'm not going for power here, this is more of a core/cardio workout, hence the light weight. Next week I'll likely keep the weight at 75lbs and go for more reps per set. Even at only 75lbs, after 100 reps my traps were burning up!!!

45 mins cardio (FINALLY), yay!!

----------


## baseline_9

Yeh... Im already thinking about the food.... I will probably do a good breakfast the day we go away.... That will the the breaking of the PSMF....

Probably a box of cerial/ pancakes/ maybe a fry up.... 

Urrrrgggghhhhh not long

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeh... Im already thinking about the food.... I will probably do a good breakfast the day we go away.... That will the the breaking of the PSMF....
> 
> Probably a box of cerial/ pancakes/ maybe a fry up....
> 
> Urrrrgggghhhhh not long


Hang in there buddy, it'll be worth it. It never seems like it when you're 'starving', but you know you'll kick into "this is the greatest diet in the world" mode once the refeed starts.  :Big Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

i may have to try some fish. as i have friends who own a seafood market! all fresh fish, shrimp, oysters.. at a great discount.. ill prob just blacken pan fry with light EVOO

----------


## RaginCajun

I'm in Houston, TX now. 

Cement jungle compared to the good ole swamp!

Orange roughy, never had it. I usually catch all my fish wild so the fish besides eating in a restaurant that I've bought is tilapia.

I forgot to mention flounder earlier!

----------


## gbrice75

> i may have to try some fish. as i have friends who own a seafood market! all fresh fish, shrimp, oysters.. at a great discount.. ill prob just blacken pan fry with light EVOO


I might have a big shellfish fest this weekend myself. 




> I'm in Houston, TX now.
> 
> Cement jungle compared to the good ole swamp!
> 
> Orange roughy, never had it. I usually catch all my fish wild so the fish besides eating in a restaurant that I've bought is tilapia.
> 
> I forgot to mention flounder earlier!


Flounder is just a little TOO delicate for me... always falls apart no matter what. I LOVE cod because its a bit more fleshy and hardy.

----------


## gbrice75

Forgot to take a picture of today's last carb meal, but it wasn't glamorous looking anyway. 

*GB's Meatloaf:*

16oz 95/5 lean ground beef
1 egg
1/2 cup fat free sour cream
spices/seasoning to your liking (e.g. salt, pepper, garlic/onion powder, cayenne, dry mustard, etc. or use a McCormick meatloaf packet, they're not too bad)
diced onions and celery (pre-sauteed/sweated in butter/EVOO/nonfat cooking spray, whatever you prefer)
few 'dashes' of worcestershire sauce (about 2tbsp)
1 cup seasoned bread crumbs (make your own, or buy the canned variety)
Optional - 1/4 cup low-sugar BBQ sauce

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 

Mix all together, pack into a 9x6/meatloaf pan, cover with foil and cook for 45 mins. Turn oven up to 425 degrees, remove foil, rub more worcestershire sauce into the top of the loaf and continue to cook an additional 30 mins. Should come out semi-burned on the top and sides, still nice and moist inside.

For me, this makes 2 servings, macros are roughly 60g protein, 15g fat, 40g carbs per serving

----------


## gbrice75

(Shameless) Bump. No love today!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## -KJ-

This board is filled with love GB... Just look at your previous threads LOL!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> (Shameless) Bump. No love today!


I got some love for ya.......btw have you ever tried on a latex suit before?

----------


## CookiesNCream

> This board is filled with love GB... Just look at your previous threads LOL!


^^ ... This!

And may I remind you Mr.Brice ...
Big ass Mofo. 
Big ass Mofo.
Big ass Mofo.

 :Smilie:

----------


## -KJ-

> btw have you ever tried on a latex suit before?


could be a relevant Q.. but did it make me laugh when in context of love hahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> I got some love for ya.......btw have you ever tried on a latex suit before?


This!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> This board is filled with love GB... Just look at your previous threads LOL!


lol thx man... just particularly bored at work today and trying to refrain from picking a fight in the lounge!




> I got some love for ya.......btw have you ever tried on a latex suit before?


Bahahaha!! Why yes... although not of my own accord. Admin forced it on me...




> ^^ ... This!
> 
> And may I remind you Mr.Brice ...
> Big ass Mofo.
> Big ass Mofo.
> Big ass Mofo.


Haha thx B, I'm nominating you as my pocket cheerleader!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## -KJ-

> lol thx man... just particularly bored at work today and trying to refrain from picking a fight in the lounge!


I know the feeling... Although knowing a workout looms gets me through (most of the time)  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> I know the feeling... Although knowing a workout looms gets me through (most of the time)


I workout at 6am... so the fun is long since over!!  :Frown:

----------


## -KJ-

> I workout at 6am... so the fun is long since over!!


Ive been trying to do this but just wont happen... Cant break my original sleep cycle so i workout PM

----------


## gbrice75

> Ive been trying to do this but just wont happen... Cant break my original sleep cycle so i workout PM


I'd VERY MUCH prefer to workout in the PM... the rare times I get to, I'm MUCH stronger, my intensity is WAY up vs. the morning workouts, and I just generally feel all around better... probably a combo of having been up, having a few meals in me, and not being so damn cold (joints, etc). But, then I don't get to see my son. The morning is the only time where he and my wife are still asleep, so my gym time doesn't really take away from family time. It does however take away from my progress... in a big way IMO.

----------


## -KJ-

Family time, Im sure out weighs the gains you may be losing on but Im sure you know that other wise you wouldnt do it. 

A question also, Ive just read through lyles Mcdonalds UD2 book.. awesome read! not first time ive heard of it but I now understand it. you are implementing this correct???

----------


## gbrice75

> Family time, Im sure out weighs the gains you may be losing on but Im sure you know that other wise you wouldnt do it.


No doubt!  :Wink: 




> A question also, Ive just read through lyles Mcdonalds UD2 book.. awesome read! not first time ive heard of it but I now understand it. you are implementing this correct???


Good timing! I actually just re-read it over the weekend. I'm not running it currently, but what I'm doing definitely borrows a bit from pieces of his diet/philosophy. I may run it after this 12 week cut as I doubt I'll be down to 10% (especially with a trip to FL smack-dab in the middle of my cut, argh) by then... 6 weeks of UD2.0 should give me the final push I need. The only problem is I'll need to modify it somewhat to make it work for a M-F schedule. Saturday training isn't an option for me.

Are you thinking of running it?

----------


## -KJ-

> No doubt! 
> 
> 
> 
> Good timing! I actually just re-read it over the weekend. I'm definitely not running it currently, but what I'm doing definitely borrows a bit from pieces of his diet/philosophy. I may run it after this 12 week cut as I doubt I'll be down to 10% (especially with a trip to FL smack-dab in the middle of my cut, argh) by then... 6 weeks of UD2.0 should give me the final push I need. The only problem is I'll need to modify it somewhat to make it work for a M-F schedule. Saturday training isn't an option for me.
> 
> Are you thinking of running it?


Yes I am! may be a bit high bf% wise but I like the idea of diet changing as I wont get bored eating the same cals day in/out. And like you also a M-F schedule is what I need. Looking at it Lyle starts the cycle on a Monday, but starting it on a sunday may fit in nicely with a M-F.

----------


## gbrice75

> Yes I am! may be a bit high bf% wise but I like the idea of diet changing as I wont get bored eating the same cals day in/out.


Why not just look to run a more 'standard' carb/calorie cycle type plan then? Why put yourself through the grueling plan that UD2.0 is (anybody who has run it will attest to this) just for a more exciting diet, especially when you can probably achieve similar results with less pain? Personally I'd save UD2.0 for when you 'need' it... a trump card of sorts, lol. What is your BF% at currently?




> And like you also a M-F schedule is what I need. Looking at it Lyle starts the cycle on a Monday, but starting it on a sunday may fit in nicely with a M-F.


If/when I decide to run it, I'll really have to set some time aside to sit down and write out a proper plan that I can adhere to. The last thing I want to do is half-ass something as 'extreme' as UD2.0.

----------


## -KJ-

> Why not just look to run a more 'standard' carb/calorie cycle type plan then? Why put yourself through the grueling plan that UD2.0 is (anybody who has run it will attest to this) just for a more exciting diet, especially when you can probably achieve similar results with less pain? Personally I'd save UD2.0 for when you 'need' it... a trump card of sorts, lol. What is your BF% at currently?
> 
> *I understand what your saying.. Ive seen great results from this diet! I guess its the variety in training (although this can be done anytime), variety of diet, and 'freedom during the loading phase during the week.* 
> 
> 
> If/when I decide to run it, I'll really have to set some time aside to sit down and write out a proper plan that I can adhere to. The last thing I want to do is half-ass something as 'extreme' as UD2.0.
> *Im 20% down from 26 but starting to become bored of my routine. this plan looks like it will excite me to stick through the 6=8/10 weeks*


Bold

----------


## gbrice75

^^ you have to do what you feel is best, but I'd strongly reconsider, because I think you're going to wind up running this diet again to get even lower, and you won't be that excited the second time around, lol! 

If you calorie/carb cycled, opened your world to 'more exciting' types of training (e.g. GBC vs. the usual bodypart splits), and even allowed a cheat day once a month (doesn't seem like much but you'll look forward to it like a mofo), you'd do very well. 

Let me know if/when you decide to go with UD2.0 though, 'cause I'll definitely want to follow that thread!

----------


## -KJ-

> ^^ you have to do what you feel is best, but I'd strongly reconsider, because I think you're going to wind up running this diet again to get even lower, and you won't be that excited the second time around, lol! 
> 
> If you calorie/carb cycled, opened your world to 'more exciting' types of training (e.g. GBC vs. the usual bodypart splits), and even allowed a cheat day once a month (doesn't seem like much but you'll look forward to it like a mofo), you'd do very well. 
> 
> Let me know if/when you decide to go with UD2.0 though, 'cause I'll definitely want to follow that thread!


Well Ive started threads here before and when I failed I just bailed.. I didnt want to waste any more time so I got away and basically went low carb / mod cal and a lot of cardio got me to drop 6% relatively quick. unfortunatly no pics as I was ashamed. 

Now what you said above, starting a thread with a carb/cal cycle to begin and after 6-8 weeks re-evaluating sounds like a good plan IMO. May need help with the Carb cycle though. Cheers bro

----------


## gbrice75

> Well Ive started threads here before and when I failed I just bailed.. I didnt want to waste any more time so I got away and basically went low carb / mod cal and a lot of cardio got me to drop 6% relatively quick. unfortunatly no pics as I was ashamed. 
> 
> Now what you said above, starting a thread with a carb/cal cycle to begin and after 6-8 weeks re-evaluating sounds like a good plan IMO. May need help with the Carb cycle though. Cheers bro


Anytime brother. Commit and start the thread. It'll keep you honest. We'll keep you honest.  :Smilie:

----------


## -KJ-

GB, generally carb cycling and workout format are just as important as each other. 
Ive ran GBC programs before so do I just assign the hardest day to my High Carb day? I would be doing 4 GBC workouts a week and having 2 Mod/1 High/4 Low or No carb days. I will have the High on the weekend as a 'just incase' or is it a bad idea on a non workout day? 

Remember Im a M-F man. After I get the format sorted I should be good to sort the rest out and have it critiqued

----------


## gbrice75

> GB, generally carb cycling and workout format are just as important as each other. 
> Ive ran GBC programs before so do I just assign the hardest day to my High Carb day? I would be doing 4 GBC workouts a week and having 2 Mod/1 High/4 Low or No carb days. I will have the High on the weekend as a 'just incase' or is it a bad idea on a non workout day? 
> 
> Remember Im a M-F man. After I get the format sorted I should be good to sort the rest out and have it critiqued


My high day is an off day. Otherwise, you wouldn't be able to replenish glycogen fully. Same idea as with UD in this regard. 

Yes, I'd try and schedule your moderate carb days to coincide with your harder workouts, e.g. legs, back, etc. You can try and train arms/shoulders on a low/no day... chest is sort of the in-between for me. It could fall on either type of day IMO.

----------


## -KJ-

So your High Day is saturday/sunday.

Ive thrown this up quickly looking at my schedule.
Sunday - Off Day (Mod)
Monday - GBC workout 1 (low/no)
Tuesday - GBC workout 2 (low/no)
wednesday - Off Day (low/no)
Thursday - GBC workout 3 (Moderate)
Friday - GBC workout 4 (low/no)
Saturday - Off day (High)

The GBC workouts could be reverted back to a 'normal' split.
mon - Back after Mod day
tue - chest/bicep
Thur - legs on a moderate day
fri - shoulders triceps

sorry if these are non sense but I am new to this and only started reading up not long ago.

----------


## gbrice75

Saturday is a no starchy carb day... Sunday is my only high carb day. I'll respond in more detail from work tomorrow as I'm on my phone now and can't stand typing on this thing, lol!

----------


## -KJ-

> Saturday is a no starchy carb day... Sunday is my only high carb day. I'll respond in more detail from work tomorrow as I'm on my phone now and can't stand typing on this thing, lol!


Np problem GB.. this is your thread anyway ive taken up it LOL! Ill get one up and running tomorrow and we can go from there. possibly could go and lose a little more before i move into new phases. but my new thread will sort that out.

Thanks again

----------


## gbrice75

> So your High Day is saturday/sunday.
> 
> Ive thrown this up quickly looking at my schedule.
> Sunday - Off Day (Mod)
> Monday - GBC workout 1 (low/no)
> Tuesday - GBC workout 2 (low/no)
> wednesday - Off Day (low/no)
> Thursday - GBC workout 3 (Moderate)
> Friday - GBC workout 4 (low/no)
> Saturday - Off day (High)


Yea man... I don't really like this setup to be honest. You have a high off day followed by a moderate off day... I'd follow my high/off day by 2 workout days @ moderate (heaviest workouts like we discussed earlier)... then you can go with either low/moderate on your off day in the middle of the week, then 3 low days. You should be working the diet out to optimize training.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ but yea... let's take further discussion to your thread.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 18:* Legs

*Barbell Front Squat -* 5x10
Sets 1-5: 195lbs x 10

Possibly my best front squat workout ever. I've front squatted heavier than 195lbs in the past, but wasn't able to maintain that weight for several sets. Pretty happy about this, especially considering I've had no carbs for nearly 24 hours. 

*Walking Lunges -* 150 meters
Set 1: 80lbs (2 x 40lb dumbbells) x 30 meters
Sets 2-5: 60lbs (2 x 30lb dumbbells) x 30 meters

Note: I forgot just how disgusting this exercise is as I haven't done em' in a long time. My quads and particularly my glutes are on FIRE!!! And the cardio aspect of it... omg!

*Barbell Calf Raise -* 5x15
Set 1: 265lbs x 15
Set 2: 245lbs x 15
Sets 3-5: 225lbs x 15

Legs were already pretty shot from previous exercises... was having a tough time holding up the weight on my back, let along raising it up on my toes, lol! 

Cardio, 35 mins :\

Also on day 1 of 3 w/ no carbs. This is where it starts to suck folks.

----------


## -KJ-

Where do you get space for the walking lunges? the whole gym LOL

----------


## gbrice75

> Where do you get space for the walking lunges? the whole gym LOL


My gym is (sort of) situated with a bunch of machines/benches in the middle and outer perimeter against all 4 walls of a large rectangular room ... this leaves me a clear 'path'. Otherwise, I'll be an asshole and do em' out in the hallway that leads to the locker rooms, bathrooms, etc. lol

----------


## austinite

> My gym is (sort of) situated with a bunch of machines/benches in the middle and outer perimeter against all 4 walls of a large rectangular room ... this leaves me a clear 'path'. Otherwise, I'll be an asshole and do em' out in the hallway that leads to the locker rooms, bathrooms, etc. lol


lol. So that was YOU! I peed my shorts waiting to get to the restroom!!

----------


## -KJ-

> lol. So that was YOU! I peed my shorts waiting to get to the restroom!!


Hahahaha...

Id be lucky to have space for 25m

----------


## gbrice75

> lol. So that was YOU! I peed my shorts waiting to get to the restroom!!


Lmao. Sorry brother... I'll get outta the way next time! 




> Hahahaha...
> 
> Id be lucky to have space for 25m


Yea, that's one thing about my gym - it's pretty big. Actually, it's very big. And 2 floors at that. Was once a nightclub, lol!

----------


## sawyer86

when will you be progress picss gb?

----------


## gbrice75

> when will you be progress picss gb?


As soon as I'm not ashamed of my physique brother... which may very well be never, lol!  :Frown: 

At the very least, i'll post up current pics at the end of this 12 week plan, and I'll post up a few before shots if I can find em.

----------


## sawyer86

dont be ashamed im sure the after pics will be impressive!

----------


## gbrice75

> dont be ashamed im sure the after pics will be impressive!


heh, thanks bro. I know how I'll look... cut, but skinny. I've always had a problem putting on size. My body does NOT like adding muscle. It loves putting on fat however.

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Day 18:* Legs
> 
> *Barbell Front Squat -* 5x10
> Sets 1-5: 195lbs x 10
> 
> *Possibly my best front squat workout ever.* I've front squatted heavier than 195lbs in the past, but wasn't able to maintain that weight for several sets. Pretty happy about this, especially considering I've had no carbs for nearly 24 hours. 
> 
> *Walking Lunges -* 150 meters
> Set 1: 80lbs (2 x 40lb dumbbells) x 30 meters
> ...


something is working!

----------


## sawyer86

> heh, thanks bro. I know how I'll look... cut, but skinny. I've always had a problem putting on size. My body does NOT like adding muscle. It loves putting on fat however.



some of us just look skinny! i know how you feel ive always struggled to add muscle!

----------


## gbrice75

Just checking in guys. I'll update with today's workout (which was one of my better) on Monday as I'm on my phone atm and hate typing. Just came home from putting our second dog to sleep in as many months and really need to take the weekend off from the forum and recover mentally. 

Despite this, diet has been (and will continue to be) on point all the way. Success will be mine by the summer.  :Smilie:

----------


## -KJ-

> Just checking in guys. I'll update with today's workout (which was one of my better) on Monday as I'm on my phone atm and hate typing. Just came home from putting our second dog to sleep in as many months and really need to take the weekend off from the forum and recover mentally. 
> 
> Despite this, diet has been (and will continue to be) on point all the way. Success will be mine by the summer.


Sorry to hear this GB...

Yes you will be successful! Have a good weekend bro

----------


## sawyer86

> Just checking in guys. I'll update with today's workout (which was one of my better) on Monday as I'm on my phone atm and hate typing. Just came home from putting our second dog to sleep in as many months and really need to take the weekend off from the forum and recover mentally. 
> 
> Despite this, diet has been (and will continue to be) on point all the way. Success will be mine by the summer.


i feel for you man, my dog is on his last legs at the minute and im am dredding when that day comes comes for ms!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Just checking in guys. I'll update with today's workout (which was one of my better) on Monday as I'm on my phone atm and hate typing. Just came home from putting our second dog to sleep in as many months and really need to take the weekend off from the forum and recover mentally.
> 
> Despite this, diet has been (and will continue to be) on point all the way. Success will be mine by the summer.


sorry to hear that....take care GB

----------


## twitz

Take care of you and your family Gbrice. Stay strong and hang in there.

----------


## gbrice75

> Sorry to hear this GB...
> 
> Yes you will be successful! Have a good weekend bro


Thanks buddy.




> i feel for you man, my dog is on his last legs at the minute and im am dredding when that day comes comes for ms!


Sucks bro... all I can tell you is to love that dog as if every day were his last, don't ever take him or his love and loyalty for granted, and you'll at least have that in your heart when that time comes... 




> sorry to hear that....take care GB


Appreciate it cancer.




> Take care of you and your family Gbrice. Stay strong and hang in there.


Thank you for always being around to support me with my ups and down's Twitz, I'm grateful!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Took a couple pics yesterday morning. 3 weeks into my cut, so far I don't appear to be losing any size (or strength). As you can see, I can't afford to lose any size, lol!  :Frown:

----------


## gbrice75

Figured I'd also take the time to log yesterday's workout... so here we go:

*DAY 19 -* Delt's, Traps, Tri's

*Shoulder Warmup -* 

Seated Lateral Raise - 2x15
Sets 1-2: 20lbs x 15

Bent Seated Lateral raise - 2x15
Set 1: 20lbs x 15
Set 2: 15lbs x 15

*Close Grip Bench Press -* 4 x6-10
Set 1: 225lbs x 9
Set 2: 225lbs x 6
Set 3: 205lbs x 7
Set 4: 185lbs x 7

*Seated Dumbbell Press -* 4x12
Set 1: 70lbs x 11
Set 2: 60lbs x 12
Set 3: 60lbs x 10
Set 4: 55lbs x 13

*Cable Upright Row -* 4x15
Set 1: 100lbs x 15
Set 2: 100lbs x 15
Set 3: 90lbs x 15
Set 4: 85lbs x 15

*Dumbbell Shrugs -* 4x12
Sets 1-2: 95lbs x 12
Sets 3-4: 90lbs x 12

*Parallel Bar Dips - 4x12*
Sets 1-4: 25lbs x 12 (belt with chain and 25lb plate)

Note - need to go heavier on this next time, but haven't done them in a while and wanted to be prudent to avoid injury as my shoulder has been bugging me again

Diet has been very good - not PERFECT, but very very good. Tomorrow is carb up day!!!! I have lots of cereal waiting for me, as well as sushi, oats, my favorite bread (w/ PB&J), and the most awesome thing ever - coconut almond ice cream w/ chocolate swirls!! Aww hell yea. I'll make it fit my macros, no worries. Protein consumption tomorrow will likely be all liquid egg whites, 300g protein worth - in an effort to keep 'collateral' fat to a bare minimum, so as to allow for more fun stuff.  :Wink:

----------


## alex.mitev

> Took a couple pics yesterday morning. 3 weeks into my cut, so far I don't appear to be losing any size (or strength). As you can see, I can't afford to lose any size, lol!


Hey GB, I happened to follow this thread from the very begining and logically read your thoughts about your results, how you haven`t improved your physics, do you even ligt thing - well i can tell you look like you seriously work out!

But be careful how far you cut , you say you tend to lose muscle tissue easily and marcus brought the same point up. DOn`t get to extremes cause you`re risking your hard earned muslce. Cut to a point where you look good unless you`re competing or something. Then start super controled bulk without getting sloppy with food choices along the way. If you manage to put substantial amount of muscle while maintaining acceptable bf % like 12 for instance, next year cut would be 6-8 week piece of cake. There are many bodybuilders out there not making any progress year over year due to having their calendars booked with shows. IT`s always wise to take some time off competition/extreme cutting and focus on putting on size while eating clean..

----------


## sawyer86

youv really put some size on during your bulk!

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey GB, I happened to follow this thread from the very begining and logically read your thoughts about your results, how you haven`t improved your physics, do you even ligt thing - well i can tell you look like you seriously work out!
> 
> But be careful how far you cut , you say you tend to lose muscle tissue easily and marcus brought the same point up. DOn`t get to extremes cause you`re risking your hard earned muslce. Cut to a point where you look good unless you`re competing or something. Then start super controled bulk without getting sloppy with food choices along the way. If you manage to put substantial amount of muscle while maintaining acceptable bf % like 12 for instance, next year cut would be 6-8 week piece of cake. There are many bodybuilders out there not making any progress year over year due to having their calendars booked with shows. IT`s always wise to take some time off competition/extreme cutting and focus on putting on size while eating clean..


Hey Alex, thanks for your honest feedback and thoughts. 

Yes, I'm more or less planning on doing exactly as you're stating here... I want to cut bodyfat to an appreciable level (~ 10%) and then work to maintain somewhere between 10-12 year round' whilst slowly adding quality muscle. I'll basically be following a schedule along the lines of a 3 month cut (or UP TO 3 months, as needed) through March/April/May, 3 months of maintaining (through the summer) and 6 months of 'bulking' (through the fall/winter) although that's not really the right term as true bulking will never work for me. 

You're right though - my goal would be to make subsequent cuts shorter and shorter in duration, through a combo of adding more LBM and managing BF gains. 




> youv really put some size on during your bulk!


Thanks brother. Even I'll admit I think I look decent here... but when the shirt comes off, I'm like wtf!?!? 

I'm 1/4 through this cut; I'm hoping to be able to post up 'proper' pics (i.e. shirtless, posed, etc.) for you all to critique at the midway point in 3 more weeks, but I'll have to play that by ear with regard to my comfort level at the time.  :Wink: 

Now if you'll all excuse me, I'm about to go eat a massive bowl of cereal and a pint of liquid egg whites for my first carb-up meal of the day.  :Smilie:

----------


## sawyer86

when i see the size youve added it makes me rethink things. as you no from the help youve gave me im lean bulking, and i always am i just wonder if its right to be constantly lean bulking never cutting trying to remain lean all the time. as apposed to doin afull on bulk then cutting?

----------


## gbrice75

> when i see the size youve added it makes me rethink things. as you no from the help youve gave me im lean bulking, and i always am i just wonder if its right to be constantly lean bulking never cutting trying to remain lean all the time. as apposed to doin afull on bulk then cutting?


If it makes you feel any better and/or makes your decision easier, I wish I hadn't 'straight bulked'. It was never my intention. Over a year ago, I started out on a lean bulk plan - for me, that was lifting (HST style) 3x weekly, macros were 275g protein, 400g carbs, 60g fat. On off days, I was supposed to do cardio (60 mins) and drop carbs to 200g. 

Due to some personal issues I was going through during the time, I sort of 'winged' it and half-abandoned my plan. I did NO cardio, and pretty much let my 'lean' bulk become a standard bulk bordering on dirty bulk. Not a good idea for somebody like me who stores bodyfat so easily. 

I'd be a lot happier right now if I were 13% bodyfat cutting down to 9 rather than upwards of 18% trying to cut that in half. Cutting sucks... as Alex/I said above, the goal would be to shorten the time spent cutting. Just remember - all the time spent cutting = time spent not building muscle, so it's in everybody's best interest to cut as little as possible. This is only achievable by keeping bodyfat gains to a minimum... unless you're one of those people with such a ridiculously fast metabolism that it doesn't seem to matter.

----------


## -KJ-

Hey GB, 

As u work out morning what way do you work your diet around that? Workout fasted? Get a quick meal in? 

May need to do this with work and study building up on me!
Cheers

----------


## sawyer86

after reading that i think i might be doing the best thing for me by sticking with what im doing. the thing i wonder about is reducingcarbs on off days. i usually just keep them the same. as when i have a day off the gym im stil at work which is very hatd so i feel i still need the carbs. however i do hav one day a week where i dont work or train sometimes two days if im lucky! so starting yesterday since its my weekend off ive tried what your sticky said and only had carbs in first part of the day.

----------


## alex.mitev

Gbrice, ur pretty straightforward and seem to have very objective standpoint. If i can recall ur on TRT? If positive, that'd make things way easier :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey GB, 
> 
> As u work out morning what way do you work your diet around that? Workout fasted? Get a quick meal in? 
> 
> May need to do this with work and study building up on me!
> Cheers


Nope, I never work out fasted unless I plan to - i.e. when I'm playing with IF. When I'm 'standard' dieting, I always have a preworkout meal. 90% of the time, it's my protein smoothie:

3/4 cup unsweetened almond milk
1/2 cup liquid egg whites
1/4 cup plain nonfat Greek yogurt
1/2 cup oats
1tbsp natty PB
1/2 tbsp instant coffee
1/2 tbsp raw cacao powder
1/2 cup 1% milkfat no salt added cottage cheese
1/2 scoop ON whey
1/2 scoop ON casein
1 cup crushed ice
2-4 packets stevia (depends on how sweet you like it)
5g creatine monohydrate (unless I'm cutting)

Works out to roughly 60g protein, 40g carbs, 15g fat. I prep all the ingredients the night before - dry all mixed together in the blender, wet all mixed together in another container. In the morning, I just dump the wet into the blender, add the ice, blend and I'm enjoying a delicious smoothie in 5 minutes.  :Smilie: 




> after reading that i think i might be doing the best thing for me by sticking with what im doing. the thing i wonder about is reducingcarbs on off days. i usually just keep them the same. as when i have a day off the gym im stil at work which is very hatd so i feel i still need the carbs. however i do hav one day a week where i dont work or train sometimes two days if im lucky! so starting yesterday since its my weekend off ive tried what your sticky said and only had carbs in first part of the day.


What you need to do is find a plan you think you can stick with, then run it for at least 6 weeks without changing anything. Switching things up constantly/too soon won't ever allow you to see what really does or doesn't work. Trust me, I spent 3 years doing that and basically got nowhere. 




> Gbrice, ur pretty straightforward and seem to have very objective standpoint. If i can recall ur on TRT? If positive, that'd make things way easier


Yes sir, although I cannot honestly say I've seen any vast improvement as a result, at least not yet. Still hoping for good things in the future.

----------


## sawyer86

changed things up about a month ago. as i discussed with you i was loosing instead of gaining so added on some fish oil and kept things the same. so ill see how it goes. im thinking of getting loquid egg whites insted of norma eggs for convinience. amd i may try your breakfast smoothie.

----------


## gbrice75

Forgot to mention my weigh-in this morning... bounced between 202 and 202.5 (digital scale, meh)... I'm going with 202lbs since I got that reading more often than the other. That would mean another 2lbs down from last week which, IMO, is absolutely PERFECT progress. If I can stay on track losing 1.5-2lbs a week with no decrease in strength, you're going to see a very happy GB.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Forgot to mention my weigh-in this morning... bounced between 202 and 202.5 (digital scale, meh)... I'm going with 202lbs since I got that reading more often than the other. That would mean another 2lbs down from last week which, IMO, is absolutely PERFECT progress. If I can stay on track losing 1.5-2lbs a week with no decrease in strength, you're going to see a very happy GB.


Hell yeah!

Happy happy happy!

Just have to keep on truckin!

----------


## gbrice75

> Hell yeah!
> 
> Happy happy happy!
> 
> Just have to keep on truckin!


Thanks man! Right now I feel like a bloated pig, but I expect to feel/look pretty good when I get up tomorrow. Gonna have a good gym session, I can just tell!  :Wink:

----------


## -KJ-

> Forgot to mention my weigh-in this morning... bounced between 202 and 202.5 (digital scale, meh)... I'm going with 202lbs since I got that reading more often than the other. That would mean another 2lbs down from last week which, IMO, is absolutely PERFECT progress. If I can stay on track losing 1.5-2lbs a week with no decrease in strength, you're going to see a very happy GB.


Sweet hoping for the same me t week myself...

Keep it up bro!!

----------


## -KJ-

And may need to make my own smoothie pre workout!! 

Today I just had BCAAs intra and whey Pre

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 22 -* Chest & Tri's

I was expecting a really good workout, but unfortunately that didn't happen. My joints ache, and I'm sleep deprived (I go through bouts of insomnia every couple of months... it'll pass soon). The carb up wasn't enough to counter those 2 issues, so here we go:

*Close Grip Bench Press -* 4 x 6-10
Set 1: 225lbs x 10
Set 2: 225lbs x 7
Set 3: 205lbs x 7
Set 4: 185lbs x 8

*Incline Dumbbell Press -* 3 x 4-6
Set 1: 95lbs x 6
Set 2: 95lbs x 6
Set 3: 95lbs x 6

^^ This is where things started going wrong. I had intended to work with 110's, but decided at the last minute to drop to 105's due to how I was feeling. Well... I couldn't even get em' up off my chest. I have no doubt if somebody helped me with the 'pop' I would have been able to press them, but I have a strict rule that if I can't initially lift them on my own, I have no business working with them. So, I dropped to 95's which obviously went up like butter. Very disappointed. I'm sure it has to do with the issues I mentioned earlier, and possibly pre-exhausted tri's as I did have a decent set on close grip bench (much better than last week). Either way, I put up 100's on incline last week and I HATE going backwards. I don't think it's loss of strength due to dieting - but I'll be paying close attention.

*Flat Dumbbell Press -* 3 x4-6
Set 1: 115lbs x 6
Set 2: 115lbs x 4
Set 3: 100lbs x 6

Go figure. I had a worse set than last week with incline, but better than last week on flat. WTF!!!!

*One-Arm Dumbbell French Press -* 3 x 6-10
Set 1: 40lbs x 10/10

Switched to (light) Two-arm dumbbell press due to elbow pain.

Set 2: 80lbs x 10
Set 3: 80lbs x 10

30 mins of cardio.

----------


## RaginCajun

look on the positive side, workout is done!

whenever i don't sleep well, i never get a good early morning workout.

just keep that diet in check!

----------


## gbrice75

> look on the positive side, workout is done!
> 
> whenever i don't sleep well, i never get a good early morning workout.
> 
> just keep that diet in check!


Thanks buddy, I plan to! I'm all good from yesterday:

Post Great Grains cereal (blueberry/cranberry, 2 huge bowls)
3 waffles
Protein smoothie w/ oats and banana
16 pieces of sushi (spicy salmon and tuna rolls w/ avacado)
2 slices of pizza
'Lots' of coconut almond fudge ice cream
PB&J sandwich

Probably more but that's all I can remember right now. Met most of my protein needs via liquid egg whites.  :Wink:

----------


## cj111

So whats happening in here? You tipping the scales yet? Pants to loose? Don't recognize yourself in the mirror anymore? Hows your progress coming along

I think I read somewhere you're using animal cuts? How you liking that, and whats in it

----------


## joebailey1271

Wow GB, what do u do for your traps, mine will not grow no matter what i do it seems? Mine still look like a 15 y.o. traps.

----------


## gbrice75

> So whats happening in here? You tipping the scales yet? Pants to loose? Don't recognize yourself in the mirror anymore? Hows your progress coming along


Heh... none of the above. Down 6lbs over the past 3 weeks which I'm happy about... a steady 2lbs/week so far which is great. I still look like shit with my shirt off, but there's not much I can do other than to continue losing bodyfat until I look like an AIDS patient. 




> I think I read somewhere you're using animal cuts? How you liking that, and whats in it


Yea, I decided to test it out just for shits and giggles. I wanted to stay synthetic 'stim free', i.e. no ECA or clen . No noticeable thermogenic effects, but it's definitely helping curb appetite... it might be worth the money just for that alone. Idk... I'll finish the can and report on it at that time. I did start a thread in the supplements section if you care to follow: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...s#.UVCONheG2So




> Wow GB, what do u do for your traps, mine will not grow no matter what i do it seems? Mine still look like a 15 y.o. traps.


Thanks man... but where you do see traps!?!  :Hmmmm: 

I hate my traps... one of my worst muscle groups IMO, especially where they sit on the back (vs. the 'peaks'). But to answer your question - nothing really out of the ordinary. Standard DB/Barbell/Machine shrugs, sometimes I'll do bent over shrugs (to hit that back part), and hang cleans seem to help.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thanks buddy, I plan to! I'm all good from yesterday:
> 
> Post Great Grains cereal (blueberry/cranberry, 2 huge bowls)
> 3 waffles
> Protein smoothie w/ oats and banana
> 16 pieces of sushi (spicy salmon and tuna rolls w/ avacado)
> 2 slices of pizza
> 'Lots' of coconut almond fudge ice cream
> PB&J sandwich
> ...


dang sounds good GB.. were u able to IIFYM or did u not quite get there? LOL.. looks like itd been challenging..  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> dang sounds good GB.. were u able to IIFYM or did u not quite get there? LOL.. looks like itd been challenging..


Meh, somewhat, lol. I didn't count meticulously, but I also know I didn't overeat to a ridiculous degree. Since I'm so regimented 6 days a week, I'm not too concerned - and it's not a full-blown cheat day. i.e. i'm still eating egg whites, etc, not fast food and what not. The only thing I'm disappointed about is the pizza - but we bought it for workers who were replacing our boiler and water heater, and they didn't finish - so I did.  :Big Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Meh, somewhat, lol. I didn't count meticulously, but I also know I didn't overeat to a ridiculous degree. Since I'm so regimented 6 days a week, I'm not too concerned - and it's not a full-blown cheat day. i.e. i'm still eating egg whites, etc, not fast food and what not. The only thing I'm disappointed about is the pizza - but we bought it for workers who were replacing our boiler and water heater, and they didn't finish - so I did.


well u couldnt let it go to waste!

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 23:* Back, Bi's, Traps

*Shoulder Warmup -* Seated Lateral Raise - 2x15
Set 1: 20lbs x 15
Set 2: 20lbs x 15

*Underhand Pullups -* 5 x 6-10
Sets 1-2: bodyweight x 10
Set 3: bodyweight x 9
Set 4: bodyweight x 8
Set 5: bodyweight x 6

*Seated Row* (medium supinated grip) - 4 x 8-12
Sets 1-4: 130lbs x 12

*Decline Dumbbell Pullover -* 4 x 8-12
Set 1: 100lbs x 12
Set 2: 100lbs x 9
Set 3: 90lbs x 9
Set 4: 90lbs x 8

*Dumbbell Shrugs -* 3x15
Sets 1-3: 90lbs x 15

*One-Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls -* 4x12
Sets 1-2: 40lbs x 12/12
Sets 3-4: 35lbs x 12/12

30 mins cardio

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 24:* Abs, Cardio

*Roman Chair Sit-Ups:* 5x10

*Decline Sit-Ups:* 5x15

*Barbell Hang Cleans:* 100 reps (as many sets as it takes to get there)
Sets 1-4: 75lbs x 25

Same weight as last week, but increased reps x5 for each set, thereby reducing total sets from 5 to 4.

----------


## 951thompson

> Day 24: Abs, Cardiologist
> 
> Roman Chair Sit-Ups: 5x10
> 
> Decline Sit-Ups: 5x15
> 
> Barbell Hang Cleans: 100 reps (as many sets as it takes to get there)
> Sets 1-4: 75lbs x 25
> 
> Same weight as last week, but increased reps x5 for each set, thereby reducing total sets from 5 to 4.


I see your putting in the work there bro. Question if you would kind enough to answer, what are roman chair sit ups?

----------


## gbrice75

> I see your putting in the work there bro. Question if you would kind enough to answer, what are roman chair sit ups?


It's a basic sit up using a bench (chair) without a back, forcing core stability throughout the entire exercise. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZzAkipK5lI

----------


## 951thompson

> It's a basic sit up using a bench (chair) without a back, forcing core stability throughout the entire exercise.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZzAkipK5lI


We've got one of those chair thingies at my gym, I may give them a go. I read recently doing sit ups can give you bad posture, apparently doing them over time makes your hip bone slant forward, this is from Arnolds old coach, he invented an exercise called the frog crunch, which is a safer way to do them apparently. I still do crunches though, I like doing leg circles too, hit the abs nice with leg circles.

----------


## gbrice75

> We've got one of those chair thingies at my gym, I may give them a go. I read recently doing sit ups can give you bad posture, apparently doing them over time makes your hip bone slant forward, this is from Arnolds old coach, he invented an exercise called the frog crunch, which is a safer way to do them apparently. I still do crunches though, I like doing leg circles too, hit the abs nice with leg circles.


I don't work abs often (over the course of a year), so I really don't worry much about this kind of thing. Still good to know and consider though.

----------


## Back In Black

As much as I am gonna choke in my potato farls at saying this I'm gonna. Dan's an workout is actually pretty good. *cough**choke**heurgh*

----------


## 951thompson

> I don't work abs often (over the course of a year), so I really don't worry much about this kind of thing. Still good to know and consider though.


I work my abs twice per week at the mo, but I know people who don't bother working them, and there ripped, because you hit your abs when doing alot of compound movements.
I think the best way to hit your abs is with deadlifts, I depleted my abs on Monday evening, on my Tuesday night workout my abs where sore, when I was doing deadlifts could really feel my sore abs working. When your bending up and down doing deadlifts you really squeeze your abs.
for me the deadlift is the ultimate exercise. If I had to choose what I thought was the most beneficial exercise I would probably pick deads.

----------


## cj111

> Dan's an workout is actually pretty good


Fact

----------


## 951thompson

> As much as I am gonna choke in my potato farls at saying this I'm gonna. Dan's an workout is actually pretty good. *cough**choke**heurgh*


I've seen his ab routine, looks interesting. Thing is it wouldnt fit my routine at the mo, as im following the UD 2.0 total body workouts.

----------


## gbrice75

> As much as I am gonna choke in my potato farls at saying this I'm gonna. Dan's an workout is actually pretty good. *cough**choke**heurgh*






> Fact


lol... to be honest, I don't care about abs enough to implement another routine focused around them. I have what I have, i'll work em and reduce bodyfat - beyond that, I just don't care lol!




> I work my abs twice per week at the mo, but I know people who don't bother working them, and there ripped, because you hit your abs when doing alot of compound movements.
> I think the best way to hit your abs is with deadlifts, I depleted my abs on Monday evening, on my Tuesday night workout my abs where sore, when I was doing deadlifts could really feel my sore abs working. When your bending up and down doing deadlifts you really squeeze your abs.
> for me the deadlift is the ultimate exercise. If I had to choose what I thought was the most beneficial exercise I would probably pick deads.


Same here. Deads are amazing. Literally works everything for me... lats, traps, forearms, etc.

----------


## --->>405<<---

dang GB u dont care about abs??

----------


## gbrice75

> dang GB u dont care about abs??


Believe it or not, for as little as I've worked on them, I have relatively nice abs - in terms of genetics - i.e. shape, symmetry, etc. I've seen people who's midsection is an absolute mess, despite being leaner than me. That's why I say I'll work em' a bit, and from there, it is what it is.

----------


## baseline_9

Regarding abs I don't know what I want....

I know when I get lean my waist is tiny... Like <28"...... And it adds to the illusion of bigger delts last and everything really...

However I don't have the thick abs that really pop out.... I never train abs.... I really don't know what I want to do.... I do like the tiny waist however and have this 'bro science' theory in the back of my mind that if I start training them I will increase the size of my waist....

However I was training with a physique competitor the other week and his abs were thick and looked sick TBH.... And he still had a tight waist....

Maybe just train abs and try to limit oblique stimulation....

Sorry to blab on in ur thread lol  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Regarding abs I don't know what I want....
> 
> I know when I get lean my waist is tiny... Like <28"...... And it adds to the illusion of bigger delts last and everything really...
> 
> However I don't have the thick abs that really pop out.... I never train abs.... I really don't know what I want to do.... I do like the tiny waist however and have this 'bro science' theory in the back of my mind that if I start training them I will increase the size of my waist....
> 
> However I was training with a physique competitor the other week and his abs were thick and looked sick TBH.... And he still had a tight waist....
> 
> Maybe just train abs and try to limit oblique stimulation....
> ...


lol, no worries bro. You're lucky to have a small waist... I haven't dieted down to a ridiculous degree, but I have a thick waist/hips/ass (like a woman) and I'll bet I couldn't get much smaller than a size 31 jeans. Sucks, because my shoulders are already narrow (unlike you), that plus wide hips = terrible looking physique. Genetics has kicked me in the nuts in more ways than one.

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 25 -* Legs

*Warmup:* Kettlebell Swings
5 mins (w/ breaks), 16kg

*Front Squat -* 5x10
Sets 1-2: 205lbs x 10
Sets 3-5: 195lbs x 10

*Walking Lunges -* 150 meters 
Sets 1-5: 60lbs (30lb dumbbell in each hand) x 30 meters

FVCK YOU walking lunges, *FVCK YOU!!!!!*

*Barbell Calf Raise -* 5x10
Sets 1-5: 265lbs x 10

Cardio, 35 mins

And we begin another 3 day carb depletion. FML. BUT - I'm happy to report I'm starting to see my bottom 2 abs poking through again... that's all the motivation I need to keep going. That, and the fact I'm going to FL in 5 weeks. More on that later, seeing as it's right at the tail end of my cut.  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

walking lunges suck!

self motivation is everything!

----------


## oatmeal69

> FVCK YOU walking lunges, *FVCK YOU!!!!!*


LOL! Dude, lunges SUCK!! but damn do they work!

----------


## gbrice75

> walking lunges suck!
> 
> self motivation is everything!


And believe me, I need tons of it to get through them after front squats!  :Frown: 




> LOL! Dude, lunges SUCK!! but damn do they work!


Definitely. I already have a big ass... I probably shouldn't be doing lunges lol

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 26 -* Delts, Traps, Tri's

*Shoulder Warm-up:* 
Seated Lateral Raise - 2x15: 20lbs dumbbells
Bent Over Seated Lateral raise - 2x15: 15lbs dumbbells

*Close Grip Bench Press -* 4 x 6-10
Set 1: 225lbs x 10
Set 2: 225lbs x 8
Set 3: 225lbs x 7
Set 4: 225lbs x 6

Note: I would have gotten more reps on both sets 1 and 2, but a gym 'buddy' decided to come 'spot' me (unnecessarily) mid-set both sets, and figured he'd add resistance by pushing on the gotdamn barbell for my last few reps. I almost smashed him in his mouth with a 25lb plate afterwards. Anyway, still beat my best today.  :Big Grin: 

*Seated Dumbbell Press -* 4x12
Set 1: 70lbs x 12
Set 2: 70lbs x 10
Set 3: 60lbs x 12
Set 4: 60lbs x 11

*Upright Cable Row -* 4x15
Set 1: 100lbs x 15
Sets 2-4: 90lbs x 15

*Dumbbell Shrugs -* 4x12
Sets 1-4: 95lbs x 12

*Parallel Bar Dips -* 4x12
Sets 1-4: 35lbs (Belt w/ chain and plate) x 12

----------


## --->>405<<---

GB tonite i had ur baked fresh brussel sprouts tossed in evoo salt and pepper. VEry good!!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> GB tonite i had ur baked fresh brussel sprouts tossed in evoo salt and pepper. VEry good!!


Nice bro!! What was it, like a year ago we talked about them!? Come to think of it, I haven't had em' in a while myself. *grabs pen to add to shopping list*

----------


## Rusty11

Just found this log. Great info and great progress. I'm learning a lot.

And, LOL @ the comment regarding walking lunges. They work, but man do they wear me out.

Good stuff here. Keep it up.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Nice bro!! * What was it, like a year ago we talked about them!?* Come to think of it, I haven't had em' in a while myself. *grabs pen to add to shopping list*


LOL.. u, sir, have a good memory!  :Smilie: 

i like them crispy/slightly burnt on the outside.. i will be having these again! they take like an hour to cook!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Just found this log. Great info and great progress. I'm learning a lot.
> 
> And, LOL @ the comment regarding walking lunges. They work, but man do they wear me out.
> 
> Good stuff here. Keep it up.


Thanks brother, glad to have you aboard!! Pics soon, I promise!




> LOL.. u, sir, have a good memory! 
> 
> i like them crispy/slightly burnt on the outside.. i will be having these again! they take like an hour to cook!


Oh definitely... mine are black when I take em' out. 'Burning' em' is actually what brings out the sugar and gives them that sweetness... a perfect contrast to the salt. Did I mention previously that you must use LOTS of salt!? Don't skimp out... be very generous!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thanks brother, glad to have you aboard!! Pics soon, I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh definitely... mine are black when I take em' out. 'Burning' em' is actually what brings out the sugar and gives them that sweetness... a perfect contrast to the salt. *Did I mention previously that you must use LOTS of salt!? Don't skimp out... be very generous!!*


u did and i did!  :Smilie:  next time i will cook em longer! i foresee these little guys in my diet fairly regularly. man nothing beats good, fresh veggies that are cooked and seasoned well..

----------


## gbrice75

> u did and i did!  next time i will cook em longer! i foresee these little guys in my diet fairly regularly. man nothing beats good, fresh veggies that are cooked and seasoned well..


Agreed! I just had 10oz herb roasted pork loin w/ grilled asparagus and roasted sweet peppers... 'twas awesome!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Agreed! I just had 10oz herb roasted pork loin w/ grilled asparagus and roasted sweet peppers... 'twas awesome!


saturday night on the forum u ARE feeling frisky huh GB!!?!  :Wink: 

next thing u know ull be posting in the lounge!

----------


## gbrice75

> saturday night on the forum u ARE feeling frisky huh GB!!?! 
> 
> next thing u know ull be posting in the lounge!


Yea, guess so! I'm about to go to bed, but I know I'm gonna have a tough time sleeping... what with anticipating everything I'll be shoveling down the ol' gullet tomorrow being that it's my carb up day AND Easter!!

If I don't talk to you all before, have a great holiday!!

----------


## gbrice75

Up about 1lb from last week.... uhh, ok?!? Can't explain this one guys, sometimes that's just the way it goes. Diet was in check all week. Oddly enough, I mentioned to my wife last night that I had a feeling I hadn't lost anything this week... which would have been 'acceptable' ... but to have gained a pound? Idk. 

No worries though, today marks 4 weeks of this diet run, and as of tomorrow I plan to turn up the heat (nothing to do with today's results; I had already planned on kicking it up a notch @ week 5). 

Stand by for phase 3 training schedule which I'll post up tomorrow. It starts getting interesting from this point forward!  :Smilie:

----------


## 951thompson

> Up about 1lb from last week.... uhh, ok?!? Can't explain this one guys, sometimes that's just the way it goes. Diet was in check all week. Oddly enough, I mentioned to my wife last night that I had a feeling I hadn't lost anything this week... which would have been 'acceptable' ... but to have gained a pound? Idk.
> 
> No worries though, today marks 4 weeks of this diet run, and as of tomorrow I plan to turn up the heat (nothing to do with today's results; I had already planned on kicking it up a notch @ week 5).
> 
> Stand by for phase 3 training schedule which I'll post up tomorrow. It starts getting interesting from this point forward!


It's probably just water weight mate, I don't bother with what the scales says. My weight shoots up and down like a yoyo, my bodyfat test shows my fat is going down consistently and that's where I take my encouragement.

----------


## cj111

I fluctuated 8 lbs a few days ago..I weighed 197, I almost shit a brick...
Now im back to my normal 189-191..
Water, a colon full of shit, and probably other factors..Its hard to judge a scale sometimes, unless youre getting the same number over and over

----------


## oatmeal69

Definitely take an average - no single day is accurate!

----------


## gbrice75

> It's probably just water weight mate, I don't bother with what the scales says. My weight shoots up and down like a yoyo, my bodyfat test shows my fat is going down consistently and that's where I take my encouragement.


Probably, although I don't see any good reason to be holding water weight after 3 days of carb depletion. If anything, I should be at my dryest at that point. 

I always weight myself once a week, same day, same time, etc. It's only part of my gauging though... like I said, I'm not overly concerned. Chances are next week i'll be down 3lbs vs. the recent 2lb curve.




> I fluctuated 8 lbs a few days ago..I weighed 197, I almost shit a brick...
> Now im back to my normal 189-191..
> Water, *a colon full of shit,* and probably other factors..Its hard to judge a scale sometimes, unless youre getting the same number over and over


Bahahahaha!!!! Thanks for the laugh cj!!




> Definitely take an average - no single day is accurate!


Agreed! I rely much more on how I feel/look and fitting of clothes... all of which are favorable so I'm not sweating the scale at all. I just figured I'd post it up here as I have been weekly.

----------


## gbrice75

Here we go guys, starting week 5, which means: *PHASE 3!* Here's the complete workout:

*Monday:* Legs, Abs

Note: This is probably the most brutal leg routine in my entire cutting regimen as a whole. It's absolutely disgusting. Doesn't look too bad? Try it sometime!

*Warmup:* Treadmill, 30 mins (moderate intensity steady state)

*Superset*
*Inner Adductor -* 3x20
*Outer Adductor -* 3x20

*Bulgarian Split Squat -* 3x15

*Dumbbell Deadlift -* 5x15

*Leg Press -* 5x20 (close stance, feet together)

*Barbell Calf Raise -* 4x10

*Lying Bent-Knee Leg Raise -* 4 x 15-20

30 mins cardio




*Tuesday:* Chest, Delts, Tri's, Abs

*Warmup:* Treadmill, 30 mins (moderate intensity steady state)

*Feet Elevated Push-Ups -* 3 x failure

*Plyometric Push-Ups -* 3 x failure

*Decline Dumbbell Press -* 3x10

*Squat Press -* 5x10

*Bench Dips -* 4x15

*Decline Sit-Ups -* 4 x 15-20

Cardio - 30 mins



*Wednesday:* Back, Bi's, Abs

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 30 mins (moderate intensity steady state)

*Chin-ups -* 3 x failure

*Dumbbell Pullover -* 3x10

*Supinating Pulldown -* 3x12

*Standing Cable Curl -* 3x12

*Lying Bent-Knee Leg Raise -* 4 x 10-15

Cardio - 30 mins



*Day 4:* Cardio, 60 mins (am, fasted)



*Day 5:* Total Body Workout

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 30 mins (moderate intensity steady state)

*Bodyweight Squats -* 200 reps (as many sets as it takes)

*Push-Ups -* 100 reps (as many sets as it takes)

*Squat Press -* 50 reps (moderate weight)

*Sit-Ups -* 100 reps (as many sets as it takes)

*Kettlebell Swings -* 100 reps (as many sets as it takes)

Cardio - 30 mins

----------


## RaginCajun

i like it bud!

hope ya had a great easter weekend

day 5 looks like a nark workout! that is what my friday workouts usually look like

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 29:* Legs, Abs

*Warmup:* Treadmill, 30 mins (moderate intensity steady state - walk at 4.0mph, incline at 6.0, then run at 6.0mph, no incline)

*Superset*
*Inner Adductor -* 3x20
Sets 1-3: 8 (80lbs? Not sure of the weight on this lol) x 20
*Outer Adductor -* 3x20
Set 1: 7x20
Sets 2-3: 6x20

*Bulgarian Split Squat -* 3x15
Sets 1-3: 100lbs x 15 (50lb dumbbells in each hand)

*Dumbbell Deadlift -* 5x15
Sets 1-5: 100lbs x 15 (50lb dumbbells in each hand)

*Leg Press -* 5x20 (close stance, feet together)
Sets 1-3: 270lbs x 20
Sets 4-5: 180lbs x 20

*Barbell Calf Raise -* 4x10
Sets 1-4: 275lbs x 10

*Lying Bent Knee Leg Raise -* 4 x 15-20
Sets 1-4: 20 reps

Cardio, 30 mins

DISGUSTING WORKOUT!!!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> i like it bud!
> 
> hope ya had a great easter weekend
> 
> day 5 looks like a nark workout! that is what my friday workouts usually look like


Thanks buddy. You have a good eye - I borrowed heavily from one of my Nark routines.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

Bump - for feedback, you whores!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

GB whats the deal with the adductor?? am i missing a crucial element to my leg routine??

----------


## gbrice75

> GB whats the deal with the adductor?? am i missing a crucial element to my leg routine??


I wouldn't say 'crucial' - but those 'girly machines' (most guy's words, not mine) really target areas that the big compound movements can't - hip flexors, etc. Note I said "target", not 'hit'.  :Wink: 

Not a bad idea to throw em' in here and there to work on bringing up strength specifically in those areas.

----------


## --->>405<<---

i might give it a go if for no other reason to see what it is like  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> i might give it a go if for no other reason to see what it is like


Sounds good. You'll most definitely feel your hip flexors working on the outer, and the entire groin area with the inner. I wouldn't suggest trying to go too heavy, they're not necessarily a 'strength' type exercise. I keep the weight light-moderate and the reps high-ish.

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 30:* Chest, Shoulders, Tri's, Abs

*Warmup:* Treadmill, 30 mins (walk @ 4.0mph, 6.0 incline, then run @ 6.0, no incline)

*Feet Elevated Push-Ups -* 3 x failure
Set 1: 30 reps
Set 2: 25 reps
Set 3: 20 reps

*Plyometric Push-Ups -* 3 x failure
Set 1: 25 reps
Set 2: 16 reps
Set 3: 15 reps

*Incline Barbell Bench Press -* 3x10
Set 1: 205lbs x 10
Set 2: 205lbs x 8
Set 3: 185lbs x 10

*Squat Press -* 5x10
Set 1: 100lbs x 8 (50lb dumbbell in each hand)
Set 2: 80lbs x 8
Sets 3-5: 60lbs x 10

Note: I was WEAK AS HELL on this exercise. Actually, I think it was a combo of poor coordination (i.e. the squat w/ dumbbells to press) and the fact I'm sore as hell from yesterday's leg workout. Brutal!! As such, I reduced down to 30lb dumbbells. Again, I'm cutting, not looking to add mass here. This is a great total body workout that will have you winded fast!

*Bench Dips -* 4x15 (I use the platform assisted pull up machine)
Set 1: 180lbs x 15
Set 2: 170lbs x 15
Sets 3-4: 160lbs x 15

30 mins cardio

Man, I forgot just how brutal this week is. This is where it starts to get really cardio intensive. The next phase is absolutely disgusting, just wait!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Man, I forgot just how brutal this week is. This is where it starts to get really cardio intensive.


looks like it....good amount of cardio on the machines....plus a couple cardio-type movements with the plyos and squat presses id say thats some good cardio work....sweet

----------


## gbrice75

> looks like it....good amount of cardio on the machines....plus a couple cardio-type movements with the plyos and squat presses id say thats some good cardio work....sweet


4.5 weeks till my trip to FL.... can I get my bottom 2 abs to show by then? They're JUST starting to peek through at the top... gonna take a prayer.. and A LOT of cardio. Stay tuned!!!

----------


## Back In Black

> 4.5 weeks till my trip to FL.... can I get my bottom 2 abs to show by then? They're JUST starting to peek through at the top... gonna take a prayer.. and A LOT of cardio. Stay tuned!!!


Bottom 2 abs already? Like me you'll still have a fat ass though?!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Bottom 2 abs already? Like me you'll still have a fat ass though?!


Oh, my ass is repugnant, lol! I have saddle bags like a woman too. 

My body stores fat so oddly man... I have fatty-ish tits, then almost nothing over the top 4 abs... then below it's a mess again. If you only looked at the middle third of my torso, I'm probably close to 10% already. Factor in my tits and lower abdomen area, and I'm easily back up to 15%. Add my big arse, and I'm probably 50% lmao!  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

I know your pain. Middle of my abs, love handles and predominantly arse. Hate it but gotta deal with it. Be the best you can be :Smilie:

----------


## oatmeal69

GB - It's amazing how close we are in body type. You are way more developed than me, but your descriptions fit me like a glove.
I've decided to go against conventional logic and train abs once a week like any other body part. My reasoning is to see if toning up that area will flatten that area a bit. I may not be able to get rid of that last 1 inch of fat, but if I can smooth the area over, it might not be so bad.
I will say I used to think I was pretty gifted with abs - If I could just get them to show, but now I'm not so sure. I can't even get through a few reps of Dan's Ab workout...

----------


## gbrice75

> I know your pain. Middle of my abs, love handles and predominantly arse. Hate it but gotta deal with it. Be the best you can be


lol yep, not much else we can really do beyond that.





> GB - It's amazing how close we are in body type. You are way more developed than me, but your descriptions fit me like a glove.
> I've decided to go against conventional logic and train abs once a week like any other body part. My reasoning is to see if toning up that area will flatten that area a bit. I may not be able to get rid of that last 1 inch of fat, but if I can smooth the area over, it might not be so bad.
> I will say I used to think I was pretty gifted with abs - If I could just get them to show, but now I'm not so sure. I can't even get through a few reps of Dan's Ab workout...


lol, I haven't tried Dan's ab workout. Tbh, I'm not all that concerned with developing my abs. Reducing bodyfat will get them showing, and that's enough for me. Surprisingly, I have relatively nice, symmetrical abs (IMO) already, so for once, genetics might have been on my side. Now I just need to get out of being a fat ass so I can show em'!

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 31:* Back, Bi's, Abs

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 30 mins (moderate intensity, steady state)

*Chin Ups -* 3 x failure
Set 1: bodyweight x 18
Set 2: bodyweight x 16
Set 3: bodyweight x 15

*Dumbbell Pullover -* 3x10
Sets 1-3: 90lbs x 10

*Supinating Pulldown -* 3x12
Sets 1-2: 140lbs x 12
Set 3: 120lbs x 12

*Standing Cable Curl -* 3x12
Sets 1-3: 130lbs x 12

*Lying Bent-Knee Leg Raises -* 4 x 10-15
Sets 1-4: 15 reps each

Cardio, 30 mins

----------


## gbrice75

Last night's dinner:

Cod fillet stewed in a coconut sauce. RIDICULOUSLY good!! Shout out to Nark for hooking me up with the recipe!  :Smilie:

----------


## sawyer86

> Last night's dinner:
> 
> Cod fillet stewed in a coconut sauce. RIDICULOUSLY good!! Shout out to Nark for hooking me up with the recipe!


this looks very nice! would you mind posting the recipe please gb?

----------


## twitz

> Last night's dinner:
> 
> Cod fillet stewed in a coconut sauce. RIDICULOUSLY good!! Shout out to Nark for hooking me up with the recipe!


Looks delish! 

Awesome log Gbrice  :Smilie:  I always like all of your details and your food choices.

----------


## gbrice75

> this looks very nice! would you mind posting the recipe please gb?


Sure man, I'll get it over to you.




> Looks delish! 
> 
> Awesome log Gbrice  I always like all of your details and your food choices.


Thanks T!! Honestly - it really was fcking amazing. I made a second batch after this but let the sauce reduce down too much. Best mistake I ever made in cooking... near-burnt coconut milk is INSANELY good. All sweet and caramalized... omfg. I'll probably make it that way on purpose next time.  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Sure man, I'll get it over to you.*


what are we chopped liver!!??!?!?  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> what are we chopped liver!!??!?!?


We??

You've been added to the list, lol.

----------


## gbrice75

Btw... I've just embarked on another 3 day (starchy) carb-free run... just letting you all know in case my pissy side shows up.  :Evil2:

----------


## 951thompson

> Btw... I've just embarked on another 3 day (starchy) carb-free run... just letting you all know in case my pissy side shows up.


Oh I know your pain lol im on my 3rd day. I feel drained!

----------


## bikeral

Hey pal. Glad to see you are still going strong. Keep it up.

----------


## gbrice75

> Oh I know your pain lol im on my 3rd day. I feel drained!


lol... something tells me you're in more pain than I am right now.  :Wink: 




> Hey pal. Glad to see you are still going strong. Keep it up.


Thanks buddy, feeling good, going strong. Starting to see results which is inspiring. 

Today was just a 60 minute fasted cardio day. Tomorrow is a total body workout. But I'm not even thinking about that. What I am thinking about is Sunday... my drive to Wegman's to get sushi... and on the way back, I'm hitting Chipotle.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mockery

> GB - It's amazing how close we are in body type. You are way more developed than me, but your descriptions fit me like a glove.
> I've decided to go against conventional logic and train abs once a week like any other body part. My reasoning is to see if toning up that area will flatten that area a bit. I may not be able to get rid of that last 1 inch of fat, but if I can smooth the area over, it might not be so bad.
> I will say I used to think I was pretty gifted with abs - If I could just get them to show, but now I'm not so sure. I can't even get through a few reps of Dan's Ab workout...



Everyone has abs, its a matter of being the correct bf% to see them, most people ive seen post on this message board guess their bodyfat % and get confused why their abs are not showing at 9% bf when they are really 16% bf. Alot of guys with great abs that go on stage dont train abs, they dont need to cause they show when you diet down, plus abs are used in a lot of the current lifts u already do. If you can plank you have abs, if you cant u are a dead shit and need to train abs.

fat is fat, target fat loss is a myth. Males carry a large amount of fat in that area and its directly related and associated with risk of heart disease. Its part of being a guy, diet diet diet.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ I'll add that while low bodyfat is by far the most important factor re: 'having' abs, if you're looking for well developed 'popping' abs, they need to be trained like any other muscle group (amazing genetics aside).

----------


## oatmeal69

And the big wheel goes round and round... If I diet anymore, I won't even be able to bench the bar. I'm like GB, I'll bet I'm around 12% everywhere but my middle. I diet and eat correctly, but losing fat means losing muscle for this scrawny ectomorph... I'm BY FAR my strongest when I'm carrying extra bulk - like around 10-20% BF.
Oh, Hi GB, sorry for hijacking.  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

> And the big wheel goes round and round... If I diet anymore, I won't even be able to bench the bar. I'm like GB, I'll bet I'm around 12% everywhere but my middle. I diet and eat correctly, but losing fat means losing muscle for this scrawny ectomorph... I'm BY FAR my strongest when I'm carrying extra bulk - like around 10-20% BF.
> Oh, Hi GB, sorry for hijacking.


You are not dieting and eating correctly if you are losing noticeable mass.

----------


## oatmeal69

So they say. But this is where GB and I run differently than most others. If I want to really be "ripped" I'm going to be close to what my genes want for muscle mass too.

----------


## gbrice75

> And the big wheel goes round and round... If I diet anymore, I won't even be able to bench the bar. I'm like GB, I'll bet I'm around 12% everywhere but my middle. I diet and eat correctly, but losing fat means losing muscle for this scrawny ectomorph... I'm BY FAR my strongest when I'm carrying extra bulk - like around 10-20% BF.
> Oh, Hi GB, sorry for hijacking.





> You are not dieting and eating correctly if you are losing noticeable mass.





> So they say. But this is where GB and I run differently than most others. If I want to really be "ripped" I'm going to be close to what my genes want for muscle mass too.


Oat: BLOODWORK ASAP!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 33:* Total Body/Depletion Workout

AMAZING depletion workout today!!! Not easy, but the workout felt really good. Also, diet has been spot on, so mentally, I'm feeling really good about that as well.

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 30 mins (moderate intensity, steady state)

*Bodyweight Squats -* 200 reps (as many sets as it takes)
Sets 1-4: 50 reps each

Note: Strict form, ass to heels, then a full glute contraction at the top of the movement, arms extended out in front of me. 200 reps of this is no joke!!

*Push Ups -* 100 reps (as many sets as it takes)
Set 1: 30 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 20 reps
Set 4: 15 reps
Set 5: 15 reps

*Squat Press -* 50 reps (moderate weight, as many sets as it takes)
Set 1: 70lbs x 15 (35lb dumbbell in each hand)
Sets 2-3: 70lbs x 10
Set 4: 60lbs x 15

*Sit-Ups -* 100 reps (as many sets as it takes)
Sets 1-4: 25 reps each

*Kettlebell Swings -* 100 reps (as many sets as it takes)
Sets 1-4: 18kg x 25 reps each

/dead

----------


## oatmeal69

That's very similar to crossfit.

----------


## gbrice75

> That's very similar to crossfit.


Good to know - that probably means I'm doing something right, lol!

----------


## oatmeal69

Gawd! Cross fit is a whole separate discussion I could have. Before I decided to "return" to a more traditional BB'ing approach and try AAS, I did Cross Fit for about 8 months. There is a ton both good and bad I could say about that.

----------


## gearbox

> Good to know - that probably means I'm doing something right, lol!


 What's your carb cycling looking like right now? Are you just doing carbs pre and post workout that's it?

----------


## gbrice75

> Gawd! Cross fit is a whole separate discussion I could have. Before I decided to "return" to a more traditional BB'ing approach and try AAS, I did Cross Fit for about 8 months. There is a ton both good and bad I could say about that.


I imagine it's pretty effective at burning bodyfat. Unfortunately, I get the feeling it's pretty effective at burning LBM as well, because most people doing Crossfit will eat too little, thinking they're doing themselves a favor.




> What's your carb cycling looking like right now? Are you just doing carbs pre and post workout that's it?


On moderate carb days (see below), I'm having carbs in meals 1, 2, and 3 (1 and 2 are pre and post workout respectively):

Monday: (moderate) 120g
Tuesday: (moderate) 120g
Wednesday: (moderate) 120g
Thursday: (low) trace starchy carbs, high fibrous veggie
Friday: (low) trace starchy carbs, high fibrous veggie
Saturday: (low) trace starchy carbs, high fibrous veggie
Sunday: (high, refeed) 300-ish grams

----------


## oatmeal69

It's not as effective at burning BF as I was led to believe, nor is it all that for building LBM. It will however get you in the best shape you'll ever be in. EVENTUALLY, some do attain some good aesthetics, but I think it would take far more time than our approach. As far as physical fitness though, nothing else even comes close. The paleo diet? Sure, but at the end of the day it's STILL about macro's and cals in vs. cals out. If you want to further restrict yourself with stuff cavemen supposedly ate, more power to you. Me, I LOVE artificial sweeteners, etc.

----------


## twitz

> *DAY 33:* Total Body/Depletion Workout
> 
> AMAZING depletion workout today!!! Not easy, but the workout felt really good. Also, diet has been spot on, so mentally, I'm feeling really good about that as well.
> 
> *Warmup:* Elliptical, 30 mins (moderate intensity, steady state)
> 
> *Bodyweight Squats -* 200 reps (as many sets as it takes)
> Sets 1-4: 50 reps each
> 
> ...



Holy GB!!! That sounds killer!!

Nice job!

----------


## gbrice75

> Holy GB!!! That sounds killer!!
> 
> Nice job!


Thanks T... honestly, it was!! One more week of this routine, then things get changed up again. (Un)fortunately for me, the next phase is sickening!! If you're not already familiar with it, google EDT (escalating density training). FML!!!

----------


## twitz

> Thanks T... honestly, it was!! One more week of this routine, then things get changed up again. (Un)fortunately for me, the next phase is sickening!! If you're not already familiar with it, google EDT (escalating density training). FML!!!


Oh heck yeah!!

I am feeling for you already!

----------


## gbrice75

> Oh heck yeah!!
> 
> I am feeling for you already!


Appreciate that. *sniffle*

----------


## mockery

have you tried running your low days at 120g carbs if you are resistance training on those days? with the idea of calories in versus calories out?

i learned from one of the mr worlds in my gym, and big ron mentioned it to e in his thread as well, that even with the idea of dieting down/body recomp 50g carbs are just to little still. so i raised the bar and found if anything i respond better then trying to do the no starch. sugar 50g carbs from veggies. ANd had better results with losing weight eating a tad more.

i further looked into it and asked lyle mcdonald and got a chart from him that i posted in my thread on carb consumption based loosely on calories in vs calories out

----------


## gbrice75

> have you tried running your low days at 120g carbs if you are resistance training on those days? with the idea of calories in versus calories out?


No... but considering I'm already running my 'moderate' days at ~ 130g and resistance training... you can see where this is going!  :LOL: 




> i learned from one of the mr worlds in my gym, and big ron mentioned it to e in his thread as well, that even with the idea of dieting down/body recomp 50g carbs are *just to little* still.


Just too little for what? When you consider the fact that the carbohydrate is the one dietary macronutrient our bodies don't 'need' to survive, any number becomes arbitrary. Further, on my low days, I am eating A LOT of veggies. Veggies may not be very high in carbs, but enough of em' does add up to something relatively substantial. 




> so i raised the bar and found if anything i respond better then trying to do the no starch. sugar 50g carbs from veggies. ANd had better results with losing weight eating a tad more.


At some point I may try this... with added cardio. My next cut will be a more straightforward approach and I plan to eat above maintenance, w/ increased cardio. I believe this will aid in preserving muscle tissue possibly moreso than carb cycling. My only issue is (in either case) I'm EXTREMELY carb sensitive - and by that, I mean my digestive system just doesn't handle starchy carbs well. I get bloated, gassy... it's miserable. Doesn't seem to be any one particular source either... at least not that I've been able to identify yet. So for now, my diet will continue in a low-moderate carb approach. Not fun, I grant you.




> i further looked into it and asked lyle mcdonald and got a chart from him that i posted in my thread on carb consumption based loosely on calories in vs calories out


Nice, would you mind linking me?

----------


## gbrice75

Last meal before carb up tomorrow morning (weigh in too):

Grilled pork chop, sweet peppers, and asparagus. Nomz nomz!!

----------


## mockery

> No... but considering I'm already running my 'moderate' days at ~ 130g and resistance training... you can see where this is going! 
> 
> Just too little for what? When you consider the fact that the carbohydrate is the one dietary macronutrient our bodies don't 'need' to survive, any number becomes arbitrary. Further, on my low days, I am eating A LOT of veggies. Veggies may not be very high in carbs, but enough of em' does add up to something relatively substantial.


too little too help with training, fighting lbm loss on a cut , daily needs of the brain. to help digest protein, to name a few.

im carb sensitive as well and right now im being insulin sensitive and have to eat less carbs in a sitting or i go in a coma for 30 minutes, but ive found that for losing fat and promoting lbm maintenance from my own trial and error for myself soley that raising low carb day to 120g helped my lose weight easier because i was giving my body what it needed. Its one of those things that sounds backwards perhaps especially when eating at a deficit for a weight loss goal is the idea.

----------


## mockery

keep in mind, alot of people not sure if you do or not do not deduct the fibre from the total carbs, so with your asparagus for example say it has 5 carbs per 100g , but 2.5g fiber , thats only 2.5 carbs ur getting from it. Yes im sure this is all old news for you. but still the amount of lifting you may do on those low carb days "could" be hurting you

again just something i found out via my own trial and error, just a point i wanted to discuss with you

----------


## gbrice75

> too little too help with training, fighting lbm loss on a cut , daily needs of the brain. to help digest protein, to name a few.
> 
> im carb sensitive as well and right now im being insulin sensitive and have to eat less carbs in a sitting or i go in a coma for 30 minutes, but ive found that for losing fat and promoting lbm maintenance from my own trial and error for myself soley that raising low carb day to 120g helped my lose weight easier because i was giving my body what it needed. Its one of those things that sounds backwards perhaps especially when eating at a deficit for a weight loss goal is the idea.





> keep in mind, alot of people not sure if you do or not do not deduct the fibre from the total carbs, so with your asparagus for example say it has 5 carbs per 100g , but 2.5g fiber , thats only 2.5 carbs ur getting from it. Yes im sure this is all old news for you. but still *the amount of lifting you may do on those low carb days "could" be hurting you*
> 
> again just something i found out via my own trial and error, just a point i wanted to discuss with you


All fair points. I'll tell you why I disagree with the bold in particular, at least in my case:

The primary goal of my low carb days is to deplete glycogen stores, mobilize and eventually burn fatty acids. That's just not going to happen (efficiently) with even a moderate amount of carbs (for me, moderate is around 130-150g) in the picture, regardless of cals in/cals out. I know you, like me, agree to some extent that meal/macro timing plays a role. This is a shining example.

Further, I save my 'heavier' training days for moderate carb intake days. When I switch to low carb, my training follows suit - i.e. I switch gears to a higher volume, lower intensity, more cardio intensive approach (higher reps/sets, shorter rest periods, etc) which, IMO, is far superior to other training styles with regard to depleting glycogen. But along the lines of what you're saying here - I agree - I'd never train HIT style while running low carb. That'd be a recipe for disaster IMO

----------


## mockery

are you trying to get to the range of 6-8% bdy fat on this diet?

----------


## gbrice75

> are you trying to get to the range of 6-8% bdy fat on this diet?


Nope. 10% ish would be nice, although I'm less concerned with numbers and more concerned with the look I have in mind. 

Once I get there, I'll reevaluate and decide where to go at that time. I don't want to think/plan to far ahead.

----------


## gbrice75

Weighed in yesterday - 202.5lbs... AGAIN!!! 2 weeks in a row... haven't lost a pound. BUT - visually, I believe I'm looking better, so i'm not suicidal yet, lol. I guess it's time for a BF% check. I'll keep you all posted. 

*DAY 36:* Legs, Abs

*Warmup:* Treadmill, 30 mins (moderate intensity, steady state)

*Superset*
*Inner Adductor -* 3x20
Sets 1-3: 8x20 (I believe the '8' represents 80lbs)
*Outer Adductor -* 3x20
Sets 1-3: 9x20 (as above, I believe the '9' represents 90lbs)

*Bulgarian Split Squat -* 3x10
Sets 1-3: 100lbs x 10 (50lb dumbbell in each hand)

*Lying Leg Curl -* 5x15
Sets 1-2: 110lbs x 15
Sets 3-4: 90lbs x 15
Set 5: 90lbs x 15

*Leg Press -* 5x20 (feet together)
Sets 1-5: 230lbs x 20

*Barbell Calf Raise -* 4x10
Sets 1-4: 275lbs x 10

*Lying Bent Knee Leg raise -* 4 x 15-20

Cardio, 30 mins

----------


## gbrice75

Last meal Saturday night before the big carb up day: Grilled pork chop w/ grilled sweet peppers and asparagus.

Breakfast (w/ protein shake) on carb up day: A little cheat... Taylor Ham (Pork Roll), Egg and Cheese. Unless you're from Jersey, this won't make any sense to you!  :Wink: 

Last meal of the carb up day, right before hitting the pillow: Pescado Encocado (fish in coconut sauce) w/ coconut curry jasmine rice!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

man, i know how you feel with the weight. i busted my ass for two weeks and only saw a pound lost!

just stay the course, and make the changes you feel you need to make

----------


## gbrice75

Starting to iron out training for the next 2 weeks (after this week). Going with EDT (Escalating Density Training) - if you're not familiar with it, google it. It's a fairly simple routine that will KICK YOUR ASS. Probably one of the toughest routines of this entire 12 weeks. Basically, it concerns itself with 1 big superset and total work done per 'time block' moreso than X amount of sets/reps like most traditional routines, then beating that number each workout. You'll see what I mean:

*Day 1:* Chest, Back, Soulders

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 20 mins

*A1 -* T-Bar Row - 10 reps, 10 secs rest
*A2 -* Incline Barbell Bench Press - 8 reps, 30 secs rest

Perform as many sets as possible in a 20 min block

10 min rest period

*B1 -* Dumbbell Pullover - 10 reps, 10 secs rest
*B2 -* Clean and Press - 10 reps, 30 secs rest

Perform as many sets as possible in a 20 min block

Cardio, 20 mins

*Day 2:* Cardio, 60 mins

*Day 3:* Legs

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 20 mins

*A1 -* Lying Leg Curls - 15 reps, 10 secs rest
*A2 -* Front Squat - 12 reps, 30 secs rest

Perform as many sets as possible in a 20 min block

*B1 -* Leg Press - 15 reps, 10 secs rest
*B2 -* Dumbbell Deadlift - 8 reps, 30 secs rest

Cardio, 20 mins

*Day 4:* Cardio, 60 mins

*Day 5:* Total Body/Depletion Workout

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 20 mins

*Jumping Jacks -* 200 reps

*Burpees -* 100 reps

*Plank -* 3 mins (w/ breaks)

*Step Ups -* 100 reps

This will be a disgusting week indeed!

----------


## cj111

Have fun doing 100 burpees.. my girlfriend does so many cause she trains for fire fit, I said pfff those look easy, I did 10 and then said **** this!

----------


## gbrice75

> Have fun doing 100 burpees.. my girlfriend does so many cause she trains for fire fit, I said pfff those look easy, I did 10 and then said **** this!


lol yea, they suck. I do em' with the push up and also do the jump at the top. They suck! Did I mention they suck!?

----------


## cj111

I thought that was the only way to do them with a push-up, jump your legs to your hands then jump straight up with arms above head? I duno I don't practice the art of burpees enough

----------


## 951thompson

> Starting to iron out training for the next 2 weeks (after this week). Going with EDT (Escalating Density Training) - if you're not familiar with it, google it. It's a fairly simple routine that will KICK YOUR ASS. Probably one of the toughest routines of this entire 12 weeks. Basically, it concerns itself with 1 big superset and total work done per 'time block' moreso than X amount of sets/reps like most traditional routines, then beating that number each workout. You'll see what I mean:
> 
> Day 1: Chest, Back, Soulders
> 
> Warmup: Elliptical, 20 mins
> 
> A1 - T-Bar Row - 10 reps, 10 secs rest
> A2 - Incline Barbell Bench Press - 8 reps, 30 secs rest
> 
> ...


Sounds brutal mate!

----------


## gbrice75

> I thought that was the only way to do them with a push-up, jump your legs to your hands then jump straight up with arms above head? I duno I don't practice the art of burpees enough


I've seen women do em' without the pushup... and/or without the jump at the top. The full burpee incorporates the squat thrust, push up, and jump. At least that's how I learned em'. 




> Sounds brutal mate!


It was... I hate this workout tbh!

----------


## cj111

Do it right or don't do it at all!!

----------


## 951thompson

> It was... I hate this workout tbh!


I know this feeling, my Monday and Tuesday depletion workouts are quite frankly TORTURE!

----------


## gbrice75

> Do it right or don't do it at all!!


Agreed!!!




> I know this feeling, my Monday and Tuesday depletion workouts are quite frankly TORTURE!


Yea man... this is probably my least favorite week of the entire routine. Looking forward to being done with it. Next week will be torturous... but it'll at least be a different torture lol

----------


## 951thompson

> Agreed!!!
> 
> Yea man... this is probably my least favorite week of the entire routine. Looking forward to being done with it. Next week will be torturous... but it'll at least be a different torture lol


Mines the same old torture each week, it's like a reoccurring nightmare lol

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 37:* Chest, Shoulders, Tri's, Abs

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 30 mins (moderate intensity, steady state)

*Feet Elevated Push-Ups -* 3 x failure
Set 1: 38 reps
Set 2: 25 reps
Set 3: 20 reps

*Plyometric Push-Ups -* 3 x failure
Set 1: 26 reps
Set 2: 16 reps
Set 3: 16 reps

*Incline Barbell Bench Press -* 3x10
Set 1: 205lbs x 10
Set 2: 195lbs x 7
Set 3: 185lbs x 10

*Squat Press -* 5x10
Sets 1-5: 70lbs (35lb dumbbell in each hand) x 10

*Weighted Parallel Bar Dips -* 4x15
Set 1: 35lbs x 15
Set 2: 35lbs x 13
Set 3: 25lbs x 15
Set 4: 25lbs x 15

*Decline Sit-Up -* 4 x 15-20
Sets 1-4: 20 reps

Cardio, 30 mins

----------


## --->>405<<---

gonna look into that EDT GB see what its about. i always enjoy beating (or trying to beat) the previous weeks' numbers.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> gonna look into that EDT GB see what its about. i always enjoy beating (or trying to beat) the previous weeks' numbers.


I hope you enjoy taking a beating too, cause' EDT will be happy to give you one, lol! Leg day is probably going to induce vomiting...

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I hope you enjoy taking a beating too, cause' EDT will be happy to give you one, lol! Leg day is probably going to induce vomiting...


im a glutton for punishment. my lifting style has switched to HIT (drop sets, rest pause to failure) as has my cardio switched to all HIIT!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> im a glutton for punishment. my lifting style has switched to HIT (drop sets, rest pause to failure) as has my cardio switched to all HIIT!


Well EDT is definitely intense... not HIT style per se, but intense nonetheless. Good mix of intensity/volume/cardio IMO. Excellent routine for cutting, but can be applied to building muscle as well - in fact, it was developed moreso geared towards the latter.

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 38:* Back, Bi's, Abs

*Warmup:* 30 mins elliptical (moderate intensity, steady state)

*Chin Ups -* 3 x failure
Set 1: bodyweight x 20 reps
Set 2: bodyweight x 12 reps
Set 3: bodyweight x 13 reps

*Dumbbell Pullover -* 3x10
Sets 1-3: 100lbs x 10

*Supinating Pulldown/Row -* 3x12 (used freemotion machine which is angled to be sort of a hybrid pulldown/row)
Set 1: 120lbs x 12
Sets 2-3: 110lbs x 12

*Standing Cable Curl -* 3x12
Sets 1-3: 130lbs x 12

*Lying Bent-Knee Leg Raise -* 4 x 10-15
Sets 1-4: 15 reps

Cardio, 30 mins

----------


## RaginCajun

datta boy!

and will ya look at all that cardio!

----------


## gbrice75

> datta boy!
> 
> and will ya look at all that cardio!


Yea man, with not a lb. lost in 2 weeks (as per the scale, so take that for what it's worth) and a trip to sunny FL in under 4 weeks, I needed to step it up... and have!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Last night's dinner: Coconut Curry Chicken Breast  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yea man, with not a lb. lost in 2 weeks (as per the scale, so take that for what it's worth) and a trip to sunny FL in under 4 weeks, I needed to step it up... and have!


Man I feel the same way and will be in FL in about 2 months!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Ill be in fla april 26,27,28 and may 5,6  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Ill be in fla april 26,27,28 and may 5,6


Nice - where about?

----------


## Back In Black

> Last night's dinner: Coconut Curry Chicken Breast


And there I was thinking 'Ooh, a picture, maybe it's an up to date one of the man himself.'

Keep rocking it mate, it's all worth it :Smilie:

----------


## ichad

Keep it up bud. I have started more cardio and better dieting last week. 

So your six weeks in. How much weight have you lost in total so far? Any recent pics?

----------


## gbrice75

> And there I was thinking 'Ooh, a picture, maybe it's an up to date one of the man himself.'
> 
> Keep rocking it mate, it's all worth it


lol... see below.  :Smilie: 




> Keep it up bud. I have started more cardio and better dieting last week. 
> 
> So your six weeks in. How much weight have you lost in total so far? Any recent pics?


Thanks bud. Almost 6 weeks in, only 6lbs net loss (as per the scale) but I don't rely much on the scale by itself. Visually, I am definitely progressing in the right direction and that's what really counts.

Re: pictures - I'll likely put up some pics when I finish the 12 weeks routine. I was going to do it at the 6 week mark (which will be this weekend), but I don't feel comfortable enough yet.  :Wink:

----------


## ichad

I agree with not just relying on the scale. I take measurements and pictures for a more accurate account. No ones going to flame you for your pictures. Your starting point is better then most already. You mention you do steady state cardio. Can you be more specific as to equipment, target heart rate, mph and on treadmill the incline. I have been doing steady state as well. Keeping in the fat burning zone 60-70% max heart rate for 45 mins. After weight training. Mostly on the cross trainer. Sometimes on the treadmill.

----------


## gbrice75

> I agree with not just relying on the scale. I take measurements and pictures for a more accurate account.


Same here




> No ones going to flame you for your pictures. Your starting point is better then most already.


Damn right they won't!! lol. It's not about being flamed or not; it's just a personal comfort level for me. I've been much leaner and hate going backwards... re: my starting point - I'm not nearly as lean right now as I am in my avy... pics attached (albeit clothed) for where I'm at right now. Even though I'm in clothes, you can see i'm a bit 'bulky' and far from cut. No worries though, I'll get back there. 




> You mention you do steady state cardio. Can you be more specific as to equipment, target heart rate, mph and on treadmill the incline. I have been doing steady state as well. Keeping in the fat burning zone 60-70% max heart rate for 45 mins. After weight training. Mostly on the cross trainer. Sometimes on the treadmill.


Sure. Tbh, I don't pay attention these days to heart rate, etc. as I know my body well enough by know to know when i'm working where I want to be. But my cardio routines (for steady state) involve:

Treadmill: Walking at 4.0mph, 8.0 incline OR Running at 6.0mph, 0-2.0 incline. 

Elliptical: I always pyramid when I use the elliptical. I can manipulate incline and resistance... so I start at 10/1 and increment by 1 for each every minute until I'm at 20/10 (max) at the 10 min mark, then decline back down in the same fashion. Great workout. 

Stepmill: My arch nemesis!! Always kicks my ass. I just use the programs as they're all pretty challenging depending on the level (I usually go midway) selected, unless I use it for HIIT in which case I just manipulate it manually.

----------


## ichad

Step mill sucks. But is effective. Do you ever do morning empty stomach cardio? I'm considering trying it out a couple days a week.

----------


## gbrice75

> Step mill sucks. But is effective. Do you ever do morning empty stomach cardio? I'm considering trying it out a couple days a week.


Yep - whenever I have a cardio only day (such as tomorrow), I do it fasted. Unfortunately I can only workout in the am, but if that weren't the case, my ideal cardio schedule (while cutting) would look something like:

AM fasted - 60 mins, moderate intensity, steady state

PWO (evening) - 20 mins HIIT, followed by 20-30 mins moderate intensity, steady state

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 39:* Cardio

Yep, cardio only... meh.

Fasted: 30 mins elliptical (I pyramid resistance and incline by increments of 1 every 2 mins to max on both, then back down by increments of 1 every minute)

15 mins treadmill (walked at 4.0mph, 8.0 incline)

15 mins stepmill (fat burner program, level 5 [midway])

----------


## baseline_9

How's things GB.... U sound like ur still on track which is good  :Wink:  just keep doing it... Over and over lol

I got back from my holiday last night, man I killed the food... Lol more than I should have, but oh well.... I have about 15 long slow weeks now until I go away again so were in the same boat of repetitiveness....

Looking forward to those 12 week shots

----------


## gbrice75

> How's things GB.... U sound like ur still on track which is good  just keep doing it... Over and over lol
> 
> I got back from my holiday last night, man I killed the food... Lol more than I should have, but oh well.... I have about 15 long slow weeks now until I go away again so were in the same boat of repetitiveness....
> 
> Looking forward to those 12 week shots


First - welcome back brother!!! Feel free to list everything you ate - I'll live vicariously through you!  :LOL: 

Nice bro... 15 weeks is plenty of time for you to make some killer progress. Unfortunately, I only have 3 weeks before I go on vacation (holiday)... so I won't be anything close to where I want/need to be, PLUS I'll be set back several weeks by the time I return... but it is what it is. Life happens, we keep going. 

Re: pics - I actually took a few things morning. First pics taken since starting this cut. I'm just under halfway through... not particularly comfortable with the pics but I'll consider posting them up later today.  :Wink:

----------


## sawyer86

> Last night's dinner: Coconut Curry Chicken Breast


looks nice man, whats the recipe for this?

----------


## gbrice75

> looks nice man, whats the recipe for this?


I'll post this up in the recipe section as well. Makes 1 serving (for me):

2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
salt and pepper, to taste
1tbsp coconut oil
2 green onions (scallions), chopped
1tbsp curry paste (I used red)
1/3 cup chicken stock
1/2 cup coconut milk
juice from 1 lime
1tbsp fresh cilantro, chopped

Pound the chicken breasts semi-thin. Heat a skillet on med-high. Season the breasts w/ salt and pepper. Add the coconut oil to the pan, place the breasts in and cook through, about 3-4 mins per side. Remove from pan and set aside on a plate.

Reduce heat to med-low. Add the green onions and curry paste to the pan, scrape the bottom to get any bits off the pan, and cook for about 2 mins. Add the chicken stock and reduce to a glaze, about 5 mins. Add the coconut milk, bring to a boil and continue cooking to reduce down, about 8 mins. Add the fresh lime juice and any juices on the plate from the chicken. Add the chicken back to the pan to warm through. Spoon the sauce over the breasts and finish with fresh cilantro. 

Plate and enjoy!!!

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 40:* Total Body Depletion Workout

*Warmup:* 30 mins elliptical (moderate intensity, steady state)

*Bodyweight Squats:* 200 reps
Sets 1-4: 50 reps (full ass to heels, full glute contraction at the top)

*Push Ups:* 100 reps
Sets 1-4: 25 reps (varied hand placement)

*Squat Press:* 50 reps (moderate weight)
Sets 1-5: 80lbs (40lb dumbbells in each hand) x 10

*Sit-Ups:* 100 reps
Sets 1-4: 25 reps

*Dumbbell Swings:* 100 reps
Sets 1-4: 18kg x 25

Cardio, 20 mins

And that wraps up phase 3!!! On to EDT next week... I wanna puke just thinking about it!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## gbrice75

Ok guys... I'm far from comfortable posting these up, but I told you I'd consider posting pics 1/2 way through my cut, and I decided to do so.

These were taken yesterday, after about 24 hours of carb depletion.

5'10 (and a half, lol)
202.5lbs 
Guesstimating bodyfat at 15%-ish (opinions?)

1 - I still have a lot of work to do. Holding plenty of fat over my chest as you can plainly see, and my lower abdominals/ass/hips are a mess (not ready to show that yet lol)

2 - Still disgusted with my lack of delt development. But there's something in the works to address that soon enough... Marcus knows what I'm talking about  :Wink: 

3 - I need a fcking tan!!

Go ahead guys, lay it on me. No need to go easy, you won't hurt my feelings. I'm well aware I have plenty of work left to do, bodyfat to strip, muscle to build, etc. Working with what God gave me!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ghettoboyd

your right there bro, you can see your abs so your not as hideous as you think lol...

----------


## kelkel

Doesn't look bad at all GB. Appear bigger than what you were in your avi.

Oh, MT2, MT2, MT2. It works.

----------


## energizer bunny

looking good mate..............keep going mate, you are doing very well.....abs poping out, i can only dream!........

----------


## slfmade

> Doesn't look bad at all GB. Appear bigger than what you were in your avi.
> 
> Oh, MT2, MT2, MT2. It works.


Looking good GB - and I second the MT2. LOL

----------


## Times Roman

agree. can definately see the hard work.

and yeah, ya mushroom, ya need some pigment on ya there boy! =)

----------


## Tx89

Honestly mate...you are way too negative about yourself! :-)

----------


## gbrice75

> your right there bro, you can see your abs so your not as hideous as you think lol...


Lmao, thanks GB!




> Doesn't look bad at all GB. Appear bigger than what you were in your avi.
> 
> Oh, MT2, MT2, MT2. It works.


 :LOL:  I'll just start spray tanning again next week. 3 weeks until a trip to FL (right smack in the middle of my fckin cut... GRR!!!)




> looking good mate..............keep going mate, you are doing very well.....abs poping out, i can only dream!........


Thanks EB. With your physique, you have no abs? Surprising. You look good and lean to me.




> Looking good GB - and I second the MT2. LOL


lol, thanks bud




> agree. can definately see the hard work.
> 
> and yeah, ya mushroom, ya need some pigment on ya there boy! =)


I know, I know! I'm opaque!




> Honestly mate...you are way too negative about yourself! :-)


Meh... very difficult not to pick oneself apart. Tell me you don't do the same!! lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Nice - where about?


a bit delayed i know but miami

----------


## gbrice75

> a bit delayed i know but miami


Completely opposite end from me lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Completely opposite end from me lol


where u on the western pan handle?

----------


## Far from massive

Whats up Whitey!

Looking good GB! By the way, if my memory serves me, a long time ago you said something about me having obliques and you hating me LOL...Guess what brother, I can clearly see a cut forming between your abs and your obliques...Great Fvn Work!

----------


## mperk

hey bro- u are looking good although you are a shade lighter than the Michelin man! LOL U look like you have maintained good leaness, but def need to work on the delts and lats. try rest pause for the delts - I get a hella good pump out of that and i think it has helped with my shoulder development.

----------


## gbrice75

> where u on the western pan handle?


I'll be in Largo, near Tampa. 




> Whats up Whitey!
> 
> Looking good GB! By the way, if my memory serves me, a long time ago you said something about me having obliques and you hating me LOL...Guess what brother, I can clearly see a cut forming between your abs and your obliques...Great Fvn Work!


lol!! I probably did say that. Thanks man... it's a work in progress. Couple more months should have me with pretty good separation in the abdominal/oblique area. 




> hey bro- u are looking good although you are a shade lighter than the Michelin man! LOL U look like you have maintained good leaness, but def need to work on the delts and lats. try rest pause for the delts - I get a hella good pump out of that and i think it has helped with my shoulder development.


I won't be able to do/develop much while cutting, but come fall I'll be attacking muscle with a whole new approach. Expecting good things!

These pics may not show it, but my lats are actually decent... one of my better muscle groups. I'll try and get a back shot next time, and/or post up an older pic of one. Not that they can't also use work mind you; everything can, always!!  :Wink:

----------


## inklife

Subscribed! Looking forward to seeing and learning! The only question I have is the refeed day.. Calorie wise do you go to maintaince? And I read carbs should be high and protein a little low 1g per bw can you elaborate on yours?? 
Thanks!

----------


## gbrice75

> Subscribed! Looking forward to seeing and learning! The only question I have is the refeed day.. Calorie wise do you go to maintaince? And I read carbs should be high and protein a little low 1g per bw can you elaborate on yours??
> Thanks!


Thanks brother!

I go over maintenance on my refeed day. It's a (small) window for growth, even during a cut. I run close to maintenance on my moderate carb days as it is. 

Personally, I keep protein and fat the same throughout. Both are moderate (275g and 55g respectively). Carbs are the only macro that I manipulate based on where I'm at in the cycle. I see no need to overcomplicate a diet with macros constantly all over the place. 

ps - I go with 1.5g/lb of LBM for protein need. I don't go by total bodyweight as that number can wind up skewed by how high (or low) the individual's bodyfat is at when making the calculation.

----------


## inklife

> Thanks brother!
> 
> I go over maintenance on my refeed day. It's a (small) window for growth, even during a cut. I run close to maintenance on my moderate carb days as it is. 
> 
> 
> Personally, I keep protein and fat the same throughout. Both are moderate (275g and 55g respectively). Carbs are the only macro that I manipulate based on where I'm at in the cycle. I see no need to overcomplicate a diet with macros constantly all over the place. 
> 
> ps - I go with 1.5g/lb of LBM for protein need. I don't go by total bodyweight as that number can wind up skewed by how high (or low) the individual's bodyfat is at when making the calculation.


Awesome! I have my diet kinda set up and my refeed day is causing me head aches but thanks for the info. Currently sitting at 178 and I'm getting leaner but I wanna get into those single digits! If you take a fat burner like animal cuts are you taking that on a refeed day too??

----------


## Rusty11

C'mon man. You're looking great. Reading your log, your dedication is impressive. 
Oh...love the haircut. We have the same barber.

----------


## oatmeal69

Yeah man, don't sell yourself short. I'd KILL to have a physique like yours!

----------


## gbrice75

> Awesome! I have my diet kinda set up and my refeed day is causing me head aches but thanks for the info. Currently sitting at 178 and I'm getting leaner but I wanna get into those single digits! If you take a fat burner like animal cuts are you taking that on a refeed day too??


I actually *am* taking Animal Cuts believe it or not. Personally I only take it on workout days, but the recommended dosage is daily. Having said that, I wouldn't buy it again. Doesn't seem to be helping much if at all. Clen , ECA, T3 - gotta stick with the good stuff lol.  :Wink: 




> C'mon man. You're looking great. Reading your log, your dedication is impressive.
> Oh...love the haircut. We have the same barber.


 :LOL: 

I don't mean to come off like I'm complaining. I just try to be very realistic with where I'm at vs. where I want to be. 




> Yeah man, don't sell yourself short. I'd KILL to have a physique like yours!


Thank you buddy, and honestly I don't think you're as far off as *you* do.  :Wink:

----------


## Fatburgler

Gbrice! Been away from the forum about a year wife was real sick. You helped me out ton back then With your wealth of info. I couldn't be happier to see you here doing your thing and motivating a brother once again. Your in a mission thanks for bringing us along.

----------


## Tx89

X2 on Animal Cuts being useless bullshit  :Big Grin: 

The other options you listed are way tastier. A big boy like you deserves some big boy goodies eh?  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Gbrice! Been away from the forum about a year wife was real sick. You helped me out ton back then With your wealth of info. I couldn't be happier to see you here doing your thing and motivating a brother once again. Your in a mission thanks for bringing us along.


Awesome brother, and welcome back! How's the wife these days?




> X2 on Animal Cuts being useless bullshit 
> 
> The other options you listed are way tastier. A big boy like you deserves some big boy goodies eh?


lol I guess so... tried to go with all natural stuff... but AC isn't it.  :Frown:

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey GB,

sunday will be week 6 for you (duh.. im sure u know this  :Smilie: ), how have u progressed thus far? it doesnt seem like its been that long! maybe cuz im not the one doing it! LOL  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB,
> 
> sunday will be week 6 for you (duh.. im sure u know this ), how have u progressed thus far? it doesnt seem like its been that long! maybe cuz im not the one doing it! LOL


Honestly, it doesn't feel too long to me either. Luckily, I don't (usually) feel like I'm suffering much, despite having been very strict and on-point with my diet and training. I guess after several cuts, you just become used to it. The goal always changes though; i.e. each time I need to progress further than the last. 

I haven't made much progress as per the scale (roughly 7lbs down at the 5 week mark), but you know I don't put much merit in the scale by itself. Visually I'm most definitely making progress, and as long as I can see that, I'm happy. 

I'd LOVE to be able to get through the next 6 weeks uninterrupted, but that's not possible with my upcoming trip to FL (in 3 weeks). So, I'll do the best I can over the next few week, try to minimize the damage while I'm there, and then just deal with the setback when i return. I'm already expecting the week in FL will set me back about 3 weeks, but that's the worst case scenario. I may even just start my regimen at the 6 week mark again, although technically I'll be at 9 weeks. Either way, I expect I'll still be cutting beyond 12 (total) weeks... as I said in the beginning, this will be a 12-16 week effort. With the goal I have in mind, I'm fairly certain it'll be 16 weeks. Yay me!

Another weigh-in tomorrow. I haven't lost a lb. (again, as per the scale) in 2 weeks; I do have a feeling this week I'll be down at least a pound, maybe 2. We'll see!

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh the scale is definitely not the end all be all  :Smilie:  shoot i feel leaner over the last few weeks and i have actually gained weight .. 

have fun in florida, there will always be dieting to do when u get back! so what if it takes u an extra month, IMO fun on vacation will be worth it! i am going on my cruise the week after next and im gonna try to beat last years weight gain of 12 lbs in 9 days! screw it man, fat is easy to burn off (dont ask me that mid cut!  :Wink: ) its the LBM gaining that s the hard part!

----------


## gbrice75

> yeh the scale is definitely not the end all be all  shoot i feel leaner over the last few weeks and i have actually gained weight .. 
> 
> have fun in florida, there will always be dieting to do when u get back! so what if it takes u an extra month, IMO fun on vacation will be worth it! i am going on my cruise the week after next and im gonna try to beat last years weight gain of 12 lbs in 9 days! screw it man, fat is easy to burn off (dont ask me that mid cut! ) its the LBM gaining that s the hard part!



Yea buddy! Don't worry; enjoying myself is something I NEVER have a tough time doing.  :LOL:

----------


## gbrice75

Feeling good this (refeed) morning... had a huge breakfast but before that, my weight in.

My scale is such a POS I can never get an accurate reading, and further, I don't put much merit in it (any scale reading) to begin with - but for what it's worth, I appear to be back on the losing track again. I'm somewhere right around 200lbs, +/- 1lb. 3 weeks to hit 195lbs before FL!!!

Now if you'll excuse me, I have carbs to devour!  :LOL:

----------


## gbrice75

*PHASE 4:* EDT (this is where shit starts getting interesting)

*DAY 43*

EDT: Perform as many (super)sets as possible in 20 minute blocks

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 20 mins (steady state, moderate intensity)

*A1:* *T-Bar Rows (neutral grip)* - 10 reps, 10 secs rest
Sets 1-5: 100lbs x 10
Sets 6-7: 90lbs x 10
Set 8: 70lbs x 10

Total Reps: 80

*A2:* *Incline Barbell Bench Press* - 8 reps, 30 secs rest
Sets 1-6: 185lbs x 8
Sets 7-8: 165lbs x 8

Total Reps: 64

10 mins rest

*B1:* *Dumbbell Pullover* - 10 reps, 10 secs rest
Sets 1-3: 80lbs x 10
Sets 4-5: 70lbs x 10

Total Reps: 50

*B2:* *Clean and Press* - 10 reps, 30 secs rest
Sets 1-5: 65lbs x 10

Total Reps: 50

Note: Yep, clean & pressed a whopping 65lbs. I'm much more interested in the mechanics, explosiveness and cardio-intensive properties of this exercise vs. putting up big numbers at this point. 

Cardio, 20 mins

/FCKINGDEAD!

Basically, I'll keep all weights the same next week but will try and beat total reps for each exercise, as this is the basic principle/goal of this style of training.

----------


## oatmeal69

How experienced are you with crossfit? It sounds like many of the principles you're getting at in your workouts are covered there.

----------


## gbrice75

> How experienced are you with crossfit? It sounds like many of the principles you're getting at in your workouts are covered there.


Zero experience; I've never run the routine in my life. However, I will say that EDT is a whole other animal revolving much more around weight training. Actually, I believe Charles Staley wrote the protocol with adding mass in mind; I'm applying it's principles in more of a cardio intensive, cutting friendly approach.  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

How did I miss your pics???? Don't suppose you're willing to put up before pics :Wink: 

Obviously I can't guess your bf because, like me, you have weird fat deposits, but I reckon you will be a number of lbs heavier at the same body fat in a couple of months or so than you were last time you cut.

It's funny isn't it, I'm 192lbs right now and quite a bit leaner I think but you look so much bigger (I'm 5'11) I reckon I have bones made of lead! I'm so looking forward to see how we compare in 2 months time when we may well have very similar stats?

Keep going mate, onwards and upwards :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> How did I miss your pics???? Don't suppose you're willing to put up before pics


np... like I said, nothing too impressive anyway, lol. Tbh, I didn't take before pics, other than the ones attached here (clothed). I was feeling so damn self-conscious, I couldn't bear it, even with knowing that a few months later I'd be looking much better.  :Frown: 




> Obviously I can't guess your bf because, like me, you have weird fat deposits, but I reckon you will be a number of lbs heavier at the same body fat in a couple of months or so than you were last time you cut.


Definitely hoping! I actually got down to 177lbs on my last cut; I can't imagine that happening this time at the same bodyfat. I just don't see it. Maybe 185lb. Guess we'll see!




> It's funny isn't it, I'm 192lbs right now and quite a bit leaner I think but you look so much bigger (I'm 5'11) I reckon I have bones made of lead! I'm so looking forward to see how we compare in 2 months time when we may well have very similar stats?
> 
> Keep going mate, onwards and upwards


Makes sense though. Same height, 10lbs difference - and I'm fatter. I *should* look bigger, lol. Just not the kind of big I want to be! 

Definitely looking forward to see how we compare, just for shits and giggles. Unfortunately with my trip to FL coming up in under 3 weeks now, I will have been derailed to some extent - but I'll do my best when I get back to just jump right back on, and turn up the heat.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

nice workout!

looking good man, stop being so hard on yourself!

when you have some time, address that PM i sent ya

ain't nutin but a peanut!

----------


## Back In Black

I'm also getting derailed in 4 weeks mate, a week in Greece although I think there's a cardio gym. It'll be interesting, I wanna be 196 at 10% mid June, 10lbs heavier than your prediction for yourself, can't imagine we will look anything like each other lol

----------


## gbrice75

> nice workout!
> 
> looking good man, stop being so hard on yourself!
> 
> when you have some time, address that PM i sent ya
> 
> ain't nutin but a peanut!


Thanks buddy, and will do - sorry!




> I'm also getting derailed in 4 weeks mate, a week in Greece although I think there's a cardio gym. It'll be interesting, I wanna be 196 at 10% mid June, 10lbs heavier than your prediction for yourself, can't imagine we will look anything like each other lol


A week in Greece, NICE!!! 

Wait - now I'm confused. You're currently 192lbs @ (what bodyfat?) leaner than me, but want to be 196lbs 10%? Are you 'bulking' right now?

----------


## Back In Black

192lbs yes. Maybe 12% tops, particularly in favourable lighting :Smilie:  lean bulkin too, 4 weeks left on prop only cycle, wanna finish that at about 200lbs (at no more than 12% preferably a little less) so I can afford to lose a few lbs in the last few weeks of the competition.

----------


## gbrice75

> 192lbs yes. Maybe 12% tops, particularly in favourable lighting lean bulkin too, 4 weeks left on prop only cycle, wanna finish that at about 200lbs (at no more than 12% preferably a little less) so I can afford to lose a few lbs in the last few weeks of the competition.


Ahh, gotcha. Makes sense now. My short term goal (i.e. over the next 3 weeks, before leaving for FL) is 195lbs via reduced bodyfat. Pretty sure I can do it, especially considering my workouts over the next 3 weeks.

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 44:* Cardio

60 mins fasted cardio (20 mins treadmill, 20 mins stepmill, 20 mins elliptical) fueled by last night's dinner:

Pork loin stuffed with spinach, provolone and roasted red peppers. Side of grilled sweet peppers and asparagus. Accompanied by a protein shake (not pictured).  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

damn GB, that looks awesome!

----------


## gbrice75

> damn GB, that looks awesome!


Thanks bud, it was!  :Big Grin:

----------


## inklife

GB or anyone else that wants to give input. Do you count fats from other foods in your total daily amount other then the main fat source itself? For instance, does fat from oats or protein get counted on to the total daily allowance of let's say 50g fat a day??

----------


## gbrice75

> GB or anyone else that wants to give input. Do you count fats from other foods in your total daily amount other then the main fat source itself? For instance, does fat from oats or protein get counted on to the total daily allowance of let's say 50g fat a day??


Most definitely, without a doubt. Fat is fat, regardless of the source, as far as calories are concerned. To put it in perspective - with the exception of fish oil caps and a bit of natty PB, the majority of dietary fat I take in is 'secondary'; i.e. fats from meat, eggs, etc. 100% yes - count it all.  :Wink:

----------


## inklife

> Most definitely, without a doubt. Fat is fat, regardless of the source, as far as calories are concerned. To put it in perspective - with the exception of fish oil caps and a bit of natty PB, the majority of dietary fat I take in is 'secondary'; i.e. fats from meat, eggs, etc. 100% yes - count it all.


Good Info bro thanks!!

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 45:* Legs

EDT: As many (super)sets as possible within the allotted 20 min block of time

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 20 mins (moderate intensity, steady state)

*A1:* Lying Leg Curl: 15 reps, 10 secs rest
Sets 1-5: 70lbs x 15

Total Reps: 75

*A2:* Front Squat: 12 reps, 30 secs rest
Sets 1-5: 115lbs x 12 (ass to heels)

Total Reps: 75

10 mins rest

*B1:* Leg Press (close stance): 15 reps, 10 secs rest
Sets 1-7: 180lbs x 15

Total Reps: 105

*B2:* Dumbbell Deadlift: 8 reps, 30 secs rest
Sets 1-7: 80lbs (40lb dumbbell in each hand) x 8

Total Reps: 105

Cardio: 20 mins

Note: I went light on all exercises on purpose. Remember, I am using the EDT format/principles and applying them in a 'cutting friendly' way. i.e. I am focusing on speed, short rests, and total reps moreso than weight. Next week, I will likely keep the weights all the same and try to beat my total reps for each exercise.

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^if u beat reps do u increase the weight....or are u constantly trying to continue to beat ur reps

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^^if u beat reps do u increase the weight....or are u constantly trying to continue to beat ur reps


You can really go about it any way you want... it's all about increasing the workload... that can be more reps, sets, weight, shorter rest, etc. or any combination. EDT - Escalating Density (of workload) Training. 

Since I'm applying the principles in cutting, I'm personally just looking to pump out more (quality) reps. I've run this same routine with higher weights (on all exercises), but burned out too fast. For me, it's better to lighten the load and just go all out on time. Serious cardio... especially since the leg curl station is a full flight of stairs up from where I front squat lol!

----------


## Zodiac82

> You can really go about it any way you want... it's all about increasing the workload... that can be more reps, sets, weight, shorter rest, etc. or any combination. EDT - Escalating Density (of workload) Training.
> 
> Since I'm applying the principles in cutting, I'm personally just looking to pump out more (quality) reps. I've run this same routine with higher weights (on all exercises), but burned out too fast. For me, it's better to lighten the load and just go all out on time. Serious cardio... especially since the leg curl station is a full flight of stairs up from where I front squat lol!


ewww who designed that setup in the gym....lol.....probably someone sadistic

----------


## gbrice75

> ewww who designed that setup in the gym....lol.....probably someone sadistic


lol... it used to be a nightclub! But yea... cardio in between sets lol

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol... it used to be a nightclub! But yea... cardio in between sets lol


ahhh....that'll help ur cut out ; )

----------


## gbrice75

> ahhh....that'll help ur cut out ; )


Without a doubt!!

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 46:* Cardio

20 mins treadmill (walking at 4.0mph, 8.0 incline)

20 mins elliptical (my own pyramid program)

20 mins stepmill

Meh... borefest. But I did get a good night's sleep, hoping for another tonight. Day 1 of 3 depletion phase, w/ a total body depletion workout tomorrow morning (burpees anybody?)... yay!

----------


## oatmeal69

Burpees = WORST exercise ever, HATE them!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Burpees = WORST exercise ever, HATE them!!


lol... yea, they're rough - and I have to do 100 of them tomorrow morning!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## --->>405<<---

yo GB wats up dude!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> yo GB wats up dude!


What's up bud!?  :Welcome:

----------


## gbrice75

Last night's dinner:

Coconut curry chicken breast, take two: green curry paste version, with added veggies (red bell pepper, mushrooms, white onion). Can't decide whether I like the green or red version better, lol!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 47:* Total Body/Depletion

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 30 mins (steady state, moderate intensity)

*Jumping Jacks:* 200 reps (staying on/springing from toes to stimulate calves)
Set 1: 75 reps
Set 2: 75 reps
Set 3: 50 reps

*Burpees:* 100 reps
Sets 1-5: 20 reps

*Plank:* 3 mins (w/ rests)
Sets 1-3: 1 min each 

*Step-Ups:* 50 reps
Set 1: 20 reps (somebody interrupted me, ugh!)
Set 2: 30 reps

*Box Jumps:* 50 reps
Set 1: 25 reps
Set 2: 25 reps

/dead

----------


## gearbox

> DAY 47: Total Body/Depletion
> 
> Warmup: Elliptical, 30 mins (steady state, moderate intensity)
> 
> Jumping Jacks: 200 reps (staying on/springing from toes to stimulate calves)
> Set 1: 75 reps
> Set 2: 75 reps
> Set 3: 50 reps
> 
> ...


Nice gb! I have been trying a little crossfit instead if just straight boring cardio.
I did a full chest work out then did a "round of cindy"
5 pull ups 
10 push ups (when chest hits floor you have to lift hands off the ground 1 inch then push back up?
15 air squats (just your own body weight )
As many rounds as you can in 20mins  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Nice gb! I have been trying a little crossfit instead if just straight boring cardio.
> I did a full chest work out then did a "round of cindy"
> 5 pull ups
> 10 push ups (when chest hits floor you have to lift hands off the ground 1 inch then push back up?
> 15 air squats (just your own body weight )
> As many rounds as you can in 20mins


those pushups really suck....and its surprising how many less of those u can do vs regular pushups

----------


## Zodiac82

> DAY 47: Total Body/Depletion
> 
> Warmup: Elliptical, 30 mins (steady state, moderate intensity)
> 
> Jumping Jacks: 200 reps (staying on/springing from toes to stimulate calves)
> Set 1: 75 reps
> Set 2: 75 reps
> Set 3: 50 reps
> 
> ...


ha u lost me at burpees....I remember when I was 225 and first tried them I only was able to do 5 before my heart felt like it was gonna burst

----------


## gbrice75

> Nice gb! I have been trying a little crossfit instead if just straight boring cardio.
> I did a full chest work out then did a "round of cindy"
> 5 pull ups 
> 10 push ups (when chest hits floor you have to lift hands off the ground 1 inch then push back up?
> 15 air squats (just your own body weight )
> As many rounds as you can in 20mins


This isn't Crossfit although I do realize it's very Crossfit-'esque'. 

Are you describing plyometric push ups? 




> those pushups really suck....and its surprising how many less of those u can do vs regular pushups


Totally! I can't do that many (consecutive) push ups to begin with... although you wouldn't know it from looking at me, I was built more for short bouts/strength than stamina... but yea, doing them within the burpee is just a killer! It's the cardio element that makes it so damn tough. Not one of the push ups themselves bothered me... but those squat thrusts, and even jumps at the end of the movement did!

----------


## gearbox

> This isn't Crossfit although I do realize it's very Crossfit-'esque'.
> 
> Are you describing plyometric push ups?
> 
> Totally! I can't do that many (consecutive) push ups to begin with... although you wouldn't know it from looking at me, I was built more for short bouts/strength than stamina... but yea, doing them within the burpee is just a killer! It's the cardio element that makes it so damn tough. Not one of the push ups themselves bothered me... but those squat thrusts, and even jumps at the end of the movement did!


The ply is your arms come off the ground when your arms are extended at the top of push up.
I was referring to when your chest hits the floor you bring your hands off the ground about an inch then back to push your chest up for one rep. Your hands stay in the same position u just have to lift them off the ground when your chest is on the ground. Almost opposite of a ply push up.

----------


## gearbox

Gb doesnt do cross fit he does "crossfit-esque" 
Where do I sign up?

----------


## gbrice75

> The ply is your arms come off the ground when your arms are extended at the top of push up.
> I was referring to when your chest hits the floor you bring your hands off the ground about an inch then back to push your chest up for one rep. Your hands stay in the same position u just have to lift them off the ground when your chest is on the ground. Almost opposite of a ply push up.


Gotcha. So for a brief moment, your chest is all that's touching the floor (aside from feet)? Sounds brutal.




> Gb doesnt do cross fit he does "crossfit-esque" 
> Where do I sign up?


 :LOL: 

At my gym. I'm the trainer... and also the only trainee.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gearbox

> Gotcha. So for a brief moment, your chest is all that's touching the floor (aside from feet)? Sounds brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> At my gym. I'm the trainer... and also the only trainee.


Yes you got it. Its cardio brutal like burpee's

----------


## gbrice75

About 20 hours from refeed... feeling 'cravy' lol... but I'll be good - 2 weeks until FL!!

Going food shopping in a bit. On this week's menu:

Pepper Steak

Chicken, peppers and onions stir fry

BBQ Pulled Pork (thanks Jasc)

Among the usual. Should be a good eating week!  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

> About 20 hours from refeed... feeling 'cravy' lol... but I'll be good - 2 weeks until FL!!
> 
> Going food shopping in a bit. On this week's menu:
> 
> Pepper Steak
> 
> Chicken, peppers and onions stir fry
> 
> BBQ Pulled Pork (thanks Jasc)
> ...


What was the Refeed like. How much above maintenance

----------


## gbrice75

Haven't had it yet, it's tomorrow. Roughly 1000 above maintenance, although I don't meticulously track it. I just kinda use an IIFYM approach on refeed day. I make sure I'm hitting my protein macro... carbs and fats are easy to fill in. I don't go nuts, but it's bordering on a cheat day.

----------


## gearbox

> Haven't had it yet, it's tomorrow. Roughly 1000 above maintenance, although I don't meticulously track it. I just kinda use an IIFYM approach on refeed day. I make sure I'm hitting my protein macro... carbs and fats are easy to fill in. I don't go nuts, but it's bordering on a cheat day.


Got it. I sent a pm. No need to answer it. U just did. Thanks gb

----------


## gbrice75

> Got it. I sent a pm. No need to answer it. U just did. Thanks gb


lol... I better check it anyway... make sure all contexts are the same.  :Wink:

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

How's it going G? 

Are you where you want to be/where you thought you'd be at this point?

----------


## gbrice75

> How's it going G?
> 
> Are you where you want to be/where you thought you'd be at this point?


Good Sgt! From a bodyfat standpoint, I'm actually further than I expected to be, so that's great. Numbers wise, I'm heavier than I expected to be, so that's equally great. However, visually, strictly speaking in terms of muscular size/development and 'volume' (my new peev), I can't say I'm too thrilled. But, I'm committed to this cut and will see it through well into the summer. A brief hiccup coming up in 2 weeks (10 days in FL, wasn't planned when this cut started), so I'll be setback a bit, but I'm not sweating it. Just gotta jump back on that wagon!

----------


## gbrice75

Refeed day, breakfast: 

Protein smoothie, 3 waffles w/ sugar free syrup, and a few old fashioned molasses and Dutch cocoa cookies!!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 50:* Chest, Back, Shoulders 

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 30 mins (steady state, moderate intensity)

*First 20 minute block*

*A1:* Barbell Row (45 degree angle, underhand grip) - 10 reps, 10 secs rest
Sets 1-8: 95lbs x 10 

Total Reps: 80

Note: Used a very light weight and instead focused on mind-muscle connection, muscle contraction, squeezing the shoulder blades together, slow, deliberate movement, pause at peak contraction, and then full stretch (past knees) on the negative

*A2:* Incline Dumbbell Press - 8 reps, 30 secs rest
Sets 1-8: 80lbs x 8

Total Reps: 64

No progress in terms of additional reps for either exercise (exact same as last week), however both exercises were changed from last week so it isn't exactly and apples to apples comparison. I felt the change was needed, and more important than beating last week's reps on (what I consider) lesser-quality exercises

*10 minutes rest*


*Second 20 Minute Block*

*B1:* Decline Dumbbell Pullover, 10 reps, 10 secs rest
Sets 1-5: 80lbs x 10
Set 6: 80lbs x 9

Total Reps: 59 (9 more than last week, and didn't need to reduce dumbbell to 70lbs like last week. So, progress made!)

*B2:* Clean and Press - 10 reps, 30 secs rest
Sets 1-6: 65lbs x 10

Total Reps: 60 (10 more than last week)

*Cardio:* 20 mins (moderate intensity, steady state)

/dead

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like a fun workout!

hahaha!

----------


## gbrice75

> sounds like a fun workout!
> 
> hahaha!


Soaked in sweat, panting like a fcking dog. And trust me, I wasn't strictly following the 10 second/30 second rests... I was getting as close to them as I could but I'm just not that fit!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Soaked in sweat, panting like a fcking dog. And trust me, I wasn't strictly following the 10 second/30 second rests... I was getting as close to them as I could but I'm just not that fit!!


that sounds like me at hot yoga a few weeks ago

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 52:* EDT - Legs

*Warmup:* 20 mins elliptical (moderate, steady state)

*1st 20 minute block/superset*

A1: Lying Leg Curl - 15 reps, 10 secs rest
Sets 1-6: 70lbs x 15

Total Reps: 90 (15 more than last week)

A2: Front Squat - 12 reps, 30 secs rest
Sets 1-6: 115lbs x 12 reps

Total Reps: 72 reps (12 more than last week)

*10 mins rest*

*2nd 20 minute block/superset*

B1: Leg Press (close stance, feet together) - 15 reps, 10 secs rest
Sets 1-7: 180lbs x 15

Total Reps: 105

B2: Dumbbell Deadlift (done on edge of platform, stiff-leg style, bending beyond platform to touch floor)
Sets 1-7: 90lbs x 8 (10lb increase from last week)

Total Reps: 56

*Cardio:* 20 mins

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 54:*  Total Body Depletion Workout

*Warmup:* Elliptical, 30 mins (moderate intensity, steady state)

*Jumping Jacks:* 200 reps
Set 1: 100 reps
Sets 2-3: 50 reps 

*Burpees:* 100 reps
Sets 1-4: 25 reps 

Note: 1 less set than last week, i.e. 5 reps added to each set done

*Plank:* 3 mins (w/ rests as needed)
Sets 1-2: 1.5 mins each 

Note: 1 less set than last week, i.e. 30 secs added to each set done

*Step-Ups:* 50 reps
Sets 1-2: 25 reps

*Box Jumps:* 50 reps
Sets 1-2: 25 reps

/dead

----------


## gbrice75

And with that, this concludes Phase 4: EDT!!

Next 2 weeks - Phase 5: GVT (yay!) Here's how the workouts will look:

*Monday -*  Upper Body Workout 1

*Warmup:* Dumbbell Swings - 5 mins (w/ rests)

*Push Press:* 10x10

*Dumbbell Floor Press:* 10x10

*Standing Dumbbell Curl:* 5x5

*Cardio: 30 mins*  (steady state/HIIT mix)

*Tuesday -* Lower Body/Core

*Warmup:* Bodyweight Squats - 5 mins (w/ rests)

*Walking Lunges:* 10x8 (each leg) - 30 secs rest between sets

*Laying Leg Curls:* 10x8

*Decline Sit-Ups:* 10x10

*Cardio:* 30 mins (steady state/HIIT mix)

*Wednesday:* Cardio, 60 mins (fasted, moderate intensity, steady state)

*Thursday:* Upper Body Workout 2

*Warmup:* Dumbbell Swings, 5 mins (w/ rests)

*Bench Dips:* 5x10 (30 secs rest between sets)

*Decline Pullover:* 10x8

*Seated Cable Row:* 10x8

*Cardio:* 30 mins (steady state/HIIT mix)

*Friday:* Cardio, 60 mins (fasted, moderate intensity, steady state)

----------


## gearbox

Keep it up gb.

----------


## ichad

More pics? Would like to see how you look now?

----------


## gbrice75

> Keep it up gb.


Thanks brother, I plan to. After this little 'hiccup' in a week (i.e. vacation in FL), I'm going into hardcore summer mode.  :Smilie: 




> More pics? Would like to see how you look now?


Thx for following bro. I'll throw pics up later this week, promise. I should have a tan going by then too lol.

----------


## gbrice75

Btw, 196lbs this morning.... down roughly 3.5... a little scary but there were those 2 weeks where I lost nothing, so with this mornings results, I'm right around where I want/should be. 

With that said, time to start the refeed. I'll be 210lbs by the end of the day.  :Big Grin:

----------


## austinite

lmao. Speed gainer! Eat gb EAT!  :Smilie:

----------


## oatmeal69

Are you changing your diet as well with the new workout, or just gonna let it ride while you vacation?

----------


## gbrice75

> lmao. Speed gainer! Eat gb EAT!


lol. Man, it was disappointing. Stepped on the scale before bed last night and was only up to 204lbs...  :Frown:  lmao




> Are you changing your diet as well with the new workout, or just gonna let it ride while you vacation?


My diet stays the same throughout the workouts. So, when I return from FL, I'll get back on the regimen right where I left off - maybe even rewind a week or two since I'll have lost progress at that point.

----------


## gbrice75

> More pics? Would like to see how you look now?


Screw it. I'll give ya one now - taken last night after carb up, so definitely not my leanest looking, lol. To put it in perspective - I woke up at 196lbs and was 204lbs in this pic roughly 12 hours later, lol!  :Smilie: 

Next pics (later this week) i'll have a tan. Can't go to FL this pale!

Also, last meal of refeed day - 24oz Porterhouse, Baked Yam w/ butter and cinnamon sugar, side of grilled sweet peppers. /stuffed!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Screw it. I'll give ya one now - taken last night after carb up, so definitely not my leanest looking, lol. To put it in perspective - I woke up at 196lbs and was 204lbs in this pic roughly 12 hours later, lol! 
> 
> Next pics (later this week) i'll have a tan. Can't go to FL this pale!


leanining out GB....uuhh is that ur razor??? lol

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> leanining out GB....uuhh is that ur razor??? lol
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Thanks buddy! 

Lmao - I *could* tell you it's my wife's (and technically, it is), but honestly, I find them better than any men's razor I've used. Something about them just works for me. Don't forget I have this entire noggin to shave every other day... it needs to be handled with delicate care, lol

----------


## gbrice75

*Phase 5: GVT (German Volume Training)*

*Day 57:*  Upper Body Workout 1

*Warmup:* Kettlebell Swings - 5 mins (30 sec sets w/ 30 sec rests)

*Standing Overhead Press -* 10x10
Sets 1-7: 105lbs x 10
Sets 8-10: 95lbs x 10

*Dumbbell Floor Press -* 10x10
Sets 1-10: 75lbs x 10

*Standing Dumbbell Curl -* 5x5
Sets 1-5: 40lbs x 5

*Cardio:* 30 mins (mix HIIT & Moderate Intensity/steady state)

Was pretty happy in the mirror this morning during my workout. For the first time since starting this cut, I was showing a LOT of vascularity... arms, chest, delts, pretty much all over (except legs, grr). Combination of leaning out, plus yesterday's refeed had me looking and feeling pretty good today. Makes me wanna work harder!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to hear the mirror is your friend again!

what is Dumbbell floor press?

----------


## gbrice75

> glad to hear the mirror is your friend again!


I wouldn't go quite that far... yet! 




> what is Dumbbell floor press?


Just a dumbbell press done lying on the floor. Try it sometime - it changes the feel of the exercise, since your elbows can't go past the floor (obviously), it really forces you to squeeze your pecs to bring the dumbbells back up.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Thanks buddy!
> 
> Lmao - I *could* tell you it's my wife's (and technically, it is), but honestly, I find them better than any men's razor I've used. Something about them just works for me. Don't forget I have this entire noggin to shave every other day... it needs to be handled with delicate care, lol


lol....im not gonna lie....I've used mines as well

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> lol....im not gonna lie....I've used mines as well
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Lmao....takes a real man to admit it!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 58:* Lower Body/Core 

*Warmup:* Bodyweight Squats, 5 mins (30 sec sets w/ 30 sec rests)

*Walking Lunges -* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 60lbs x 8 (each leg)

*Lying Leg Curl -* 10x8
Sets 1-2: 90lbs x 10 (fcked up and thought this was a 10x10 lol)
Sets 3-10: 90lbs x 8

*Decline Sit-Ups -* 10x10
Sets 1-10: 10 reps each

*Cardio:* 30 mins (HIIT/steady state moderate intensity mix)

----------


## Zodiac82

> Day 58: Lower Body/Core
> 
> Warmup: Bodyweight Squats, 5 mins (30 sec sets w/ 30 sec rests)
> 
> Walking Lunges - 10x8
> Sets 1-10: 60lbs x 8 (each leg)
> 
> Lying Leg Curl - 10x8
> Sets 1-2: 90lbs x 10 (fcked up and thought this was a 10x10 lol)
> ...


are u saying when u did walking lunges....u took a step with ur left leg...right knee went down....right foot came back beside left foot....and repeat for x amount of distance and that was one set for that leg? then did that for the other leg repeating that process 10x?

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> are u saying when u did walking lunges....u took a step with ur left leg...right knee went down....right foot came back beside left foot....and repeat for x amount of distance and that was one set for that leg? then did that for the other leg repeating that process 10x?


Took a step with my left leg, right knee went down... right foot came back beside left foot. Took a step with my right leg, left knee went down... left foot came back beside right foot. 1 rep completed. 7 more to go to complete a set. For 10 sets.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Took a step with my left leg, right knee went down... right foot came back beside left foot. Took a step with my right leg, left knee went down... left foot came back beside right foot. 1 rep completed. 7 more to go to complete a set. For 10 sets.


lol thats not as bad as I thought but still brutal

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> lol thats not as bad as I thought but still brutal
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Brutal, and probably a lil' more efficient than what you were thinking lol

----------


## twitz

Hey GB! Nice work on the detailed log! You are doing fantastic!!

When will you enter vacation mode?

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey GB! Nice work on the detailed log! You are doing fantastic!!
> 
> When will you enter vacation mode?


Thx T, and good to see you checking in on the board!!

Mentally... I'm already there! Physically... well, I'm gonna stick to my regimen completely until I get there... I feel I need every last minute I can get. Once I'm there, I'm still not planning on completely abandoning some good judgement. Now what I 'plan' on doing and what actually winds up happening aren't always one in the same... :\

----------


## ichad

Looking good. I wish my 204 pics would look that good. Lol. .

----------


## gbrice75

> Looking good. I wish my 204 pics would look that good. Lol. .


lol, thx man. Do you have any pics posted?

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 59:* Cardio, 60 mins (moderate intensity/steady state/HIIT mix)

199.5lbs fasted, pic taken this morning. /gettingthere

----------


## gearbox

Pics looks great. You are always so hard on yourself.
Love that hard separation between your pecks

----------


## baseline_9

Keep at it man....

Ur being consistent which is always the hardest part but it is really gonna pay off for ya....


Check out the thread about cravings I've just posted.... Nothing ground breaking but it works to kill a craving....

----------


## gearbox

Pics looks great. You are always so hard on yourself.
Love that hard separation between your pecks

----------


## gbrice75

> Pics looks great. You are always so hard on yourself.
> Love that hard separation between your pecks


Thanks gear! Pecs are definitely one of my better groups. Can't wait to get leaner... I'll start showing that upper/lower separation similar to my avy condition. 

lol.. I have to be hard on myself, else I may not give it 100%!




> Keep at it man....
> 
> Ur being consistent which is always the hardest part but it is really gonna pay off for ya....
> 
> 
> Check out the thread about cravings I've just posted.... Nothing ground breaking but it works to kill a craving....


Thanks Base. It sounds way too simple, but consistency really is just about everything. An imperfect plan followed with consistency will yield better results than the perfect plan that's deviated from... every single time. Took a long time to realize this (simple) concept. 




> Pics looks great. You are always so hard on yourself.
> Love that hard separation between your pecks


You mentioned that. Bahahah!!!  :Wink:

----------


## slfmade

Nice work man. What would you guess your BF% to be right now?

----------


## gbrice75

> Nice work man. What would you guess your BF% to be right now?


Thanks bud. I'm thinking roughly 13%, possibly slightly higher due to the concentration around my lower back.

----------


## slfmade

> Thanks bud. I'm thinking roughly 13%, possibly slightly higher due to the concentration around my lower back.


I'm thinking we're right about the same. For how long though I don't know considering the surplus I'm forcing down right now.

----------


## twitz

> *DAY 59:* Cardio, 60 mins (moderate intensity/steady state/HIIT mix)
> 
> 199.5lbs fasted, pic taken this morning. /gettingthere


You're looking very hard! I'd say you're ready for v-cay  :Smilie: 

You should be proud!!

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm thinking we're right about the same. For how long though I don't know considering the surplus I'm forcing down right now.


Meaning... you're gonna get fatter, add some muscle, or both!?  :Smilie: 




> You're looking very hard! I'd say you're ready for v-cay 
> 
> You should be proud!!


Thx T... ready or not, it's happening!! I'm doing everything I can though in the meantime... just got back from Walgreens, picked up some Diurex lol!

----------


## slfmade

> Meaning... you're gonna get fatter, add some muscle, or both!?


It's my first cycle so I better add some muscle without getting much fatter. Since I don't know how my body is gonna respond over the next 8 weeks I'll probably be playing a lot of teeter-totter with BF. The ultimate goal is to be down to 10% while gaining 5-10lbs of muscle by the end of the cycle. I'm gonna add in mast p at week 3 so I better be at 10% or I'll be spending that money for nothing or so I hear.

----------


## gbrice75

> It's my first cycle so I better add some muscle without getting much fatter. Since I don't know how my body is gonna respond over the next 8 weeks I'll probably be playing a lot of teeter-totter with BF. The ultimate goal is to be down to 10% while gaining 5-10lbs of muscle by the end of the cycle. I'm gonna add in mast p at week 3 so I better be at 10% or I'll be spending that money for nothing or so I hear.


Oh yea, forgot about that small detail, lol. Which reminds me, gotta check your log.

----------


## energizer bunny

looking solid mate! abs showing! well done, keep it up.

----------


## gbrice75

> looking solid mate! abs showing! well done, keep it up.


Thanks EB!! How are you faring brother!?

----------


## energizer bunny

> Thanks EB!! How are you faring brother!?


im ok mate, getting my bloods tested, starting to train for a run in september so changing things up a bit, cheers for asking.

how long you got left of this cut?

----------


## gbrice75

> im ok mate, getting my bloods tested, starting to train for a run in september so changing things up a bit, cheers for asking.


Nice. I'm running in a 5k myself in June. Foamfest though, so it's more fun than anything else - still a physical challenge. 




> how long you got left of this cut?


Technically, 3.5 weeks. But seeing as I'm going on vacation (holiday) next week, I have no doubt I'll be set back 2-3 weeks minimum. Further, I planned to re-evaluate at the end of this cut, and possibly cut for another 4 weeks (likely using UD 2.0 to get *really* lean). With that in mind, I'm looking at 9-10 more weeks. Fun fun! lol

----------


## energizer bunny

> Nice. I'm running in a 5k myself in June. Foamfest though, so it's more fun than anything else - still a physical challenge. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, 3.5 weeks. But seeing as I'm going on vacation (holiday) next week, I have no doubt I'll be set back 2-3 weeks minimum. Further, I planned to re-evaluate at the end of this cut, and possibly cut for another 4 weeks (likely using UD 2.0 to get *really* lean). With that in mind, I'm looking at 9-10 more weeks. Fun fun! lol



5k should be easy enough for you mate, are you doing for a cause/charity or just for fun?...........im training for a 10 mile endurance run (have to wear 35lb bergen and army clothes) its the run our Paras do for selection so its tough, im planning on running for Help for Heroes, its a british charity for wounded soldiers.


the UD 2.0 is a tough routine mate, but im sure you will do it no bother.

----------


## gbrice75

> 5k should be easy enough for you mate, are you doing for a cause/charity or just for fun?...........im training for a 10 mile endurance run (have to wear 35lb bergen and army clothes) its the run our Paras do for selection so its tough, im planning on running for Help for Heroes, its a british charity for wounded soldiers.
> 
> 
> the UD 2.0 is a tough routine mate, but im sure you will do it no bother.


I'm doing it just for fun... and after hearing what you're up against, mine sounds even MORE fun now!  :Wink: 

Yea, UD 2.0 is definitely hardcore but I can handle it for 4 weeks, no sweat.  :Smilie:

----------


## energizer bunny

> I'm doing it just for fun... and after hearing what you're up against, mine sounds even MORE fun now! 
> 
> Yea, UD 2.0 is definitely hardcore but I can handle it for 4 weeks, no sweat.


i did it last year unfit with 7 weeks training so should smash with 18 weeks lol..


the hardest part of ud 2.0 is the depletion workouts, the diet is not to bad.

----------


## Bodybuilding-Student

Brillint progress Gbrice, especially in the others pics i saw. Delts have improved and your is looking thicker and stronger even though ur bf isnt as low as previously, it looks a whole lot better.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ thanks buddy, and good to see you back!! Hopefully I'll get as lean (or leaner) as before, but carrying ~10lbs more LBM. 

ps - would you mind editing out the name above? Not a big deal really, but I'd like to maintain some form of anonymity.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bodybuilding-Student

No problem  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> No problem


Thx brother!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 60:* GVT Upper Body Workout 2

*Warmup:* Kettlebell Swings - 5 mins (30 sec sets, 30 sec rests)

*Close-Grip Bench -* 5x10
Sets 1-5: 185lbs x 10

*Seated Row -* 10x8 (close grip)
Sets 1-10: 130lbs x 8

*Decline Pullover -* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 75lbs x 8

*Cardio:* 30 mins (HIIT / Moderate Intensity mix)

1 day left until FL... started diuretics yesterday.... doing all I can guys!

----------


## Zodiac82

gettin anxious huh lol....hows the diurex....does it work better than Xpel( which honestly didnt work at all)

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> gettin anxious huh lol....hows the diurex....does it work better than Xpel( which honestly didnt work at all)
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


A little, lol. Won't be able to tell for another day or two... sort of a 'loading' phase. Xpel is pretty much herbal, right?

----------


## Zodiac82

> A little, lol. Won't be able to tell for another day or two... sort of a 'loading' phase. Xpel is pretty much herbal, right?


yeh....as for what I can remember anyway....tried it a few years back before the beach and....nothin

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> yeh....as for what I can remember anyway....tried it a few years back before the beach and....nothin
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Heh, typical. Diurex is a pretty tried and true diuretic... nothing fancy, $6 for 24 caplets. I'll let you know how it works out. Would be easier to judge if I were carrying (far) less bodyfat, but I'll have to work with what I have now.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Heh, typical. Diurex is a pretty tried and true diuretic... nothing fancy, $6 for 24 caplets. I'll let you know how it works out. Would be easier to judge if I were carrying (far) less bodyfat, but I'll have to work with what I have now.


cool....I might be pickn some up this summer

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## RaginCajun

Why did you start a diuretic?

Did a doc put you on this or just trying to cut water?

----------


## gbrice75

> Why did you start a diuretic?
> 
> Did a doc put you on this or just trying to cut water?


Just doing everything I can to look and feel my leanest, so yea, trying to drop water.  :Smilie:

----------


## oatmeal69

Will that stuff make you drop water out of muscle as well? If so, what's the point?

----------


## gbrice75

As far as I know, it's purpose is to expel 'excess' water, not to suck all the water out of your body. Through what mechanism(s) what's considered 'excess' is determined is beyond me.

----------


## oatmeal69

Let us know how it works!

----------


## Rusty11

If you've mentioned this, sorry...do you take creatine? It's been a couple of weeks for me and I'm looking a bit bloated.

----------


## gbrice75

> If you've mentioned this, sorry...do you take creatine? It's been a couple of weeks for me and I'm looking a bit bloated.


Not when I'm cutting. 

No surprise you look/feel bloated, as creatine will most definitely increase water retention.

----------


## Rusty11

Thanks. I'm debating whether it's worth it or not.

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks. I'm debating whether it's worth it or not.


What are your current goals?

Creatine isn't going to make or break anything. I use it during mass-adding phases, but really only as 'insurance'. Definitely not a necessity IMO.

----------


## Rusty11

I don't want to hijack your thread, but since you asked... :Wink: 

I really don't cut or bulk, per say. 2 1/2 years ago, I was 6', 155lbs, 34" waist-textbook skinny-fat. I started lifting and eating for the first time in my life. Currently (51) I'm hitting 180
lbs with a 33" waist. Slow, steady progress. Just thought the creatine might give me a new edge to get bigger, but muscle, not a gut. I'll keep it for a month and see what happens. Thanks again.

----------


## gbrice75

> I don't want to hijack your thread, but since you asked...
> 
> I really don't cut or bulk, per say. 2 1/2 years ago, I was 6', 155lbs, 34" waist-textbook skinny-fat. I started lifting and eating for the first time in my life. Currently (51) I'm hitting 180
> lbs with a 33" waist. Slow, steady progress. Just thought the creatine might give me a new edge to get bigger, but muscle, not a gut. I'll keep it for a month and see what happens. Thanks again.


Congrats on your progress!!! 

With the added water, creatine might give you that last extra rep or two... but yea, see how things go and keep us posted!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 61:* Cardio, 60 mins (mix of HIIT/moderate steady state)

Well, that's it!! Leaving for FL 6am tomorrow morning. Pic below was taken this morning. Not as lean as I'd like to be, but I've come a long way from ~2 months ago. The second pic is just my bad luck: somebody's last day at work today, and this is the spread the company made for them. FML!!!!

----------


## gearbox

I feel for you bro. A lot of retirement parties are happening at my work. I couldn't enter the room to take a pics. I know I would leave.....
But two separate huge tables of goodies and one of ny favs (7 layer dip)... I peeked through the window!

Another story gb. My buddy was doing some mma with another and buddy while I was out with the wife. (My house has a mma area with padded floor etc)
And I get hm and they just got done and I hear knock and of course its the pizza man. Bbq chicken pizza and meat lovers!!! I was not happy haha

----------


## oatmeal69

You're looking lean man! I think your FL vacation will be a nice time off, your body will adjust to it, then BAM you hit it hard when you get back. I'm finding that the key to dieting is to constantly keep your body guessing.

----------


## gbrice75

> I feel for you bro. A lot of retirement parties are happening at my work. I couldn't enter the room to take a pics. I know I would leave.....
> But two separate huge tables of goodies and one of ny favs (7 layer dip)... I peeked through the window!
> 
> Another story gb. My buddy was doing some mma with another and buddy while I was out with the wife. (My house has a mma area with padded floor etc)
> And I get hm and they just got done and I hear knock and of course its the pizza man. Bbq chicken pizza and meat lovers!!! I was not happy haha


Lmao, thx for sharing!




> You're looking lean man! I think your FL vacation will be a nice time off, your body will adjust to it, then BAM you hit it hard when you get back. I'm finding that the key to dieting is to constantly keep your body guessing.



Thx buddy. Not letting yourself get too comfortable is definitely a good thing.  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> *DAY 61:* Cardio, 60 mins (mix of HIIT/moderate steady state)
> 
> Well, that's it!! Leaving for FL 6am tomorrow morning. Pic below was taken this morning. Not as lean as I'd like to be, but I've come a long way from ~2 months ago. The second pic is just my bad luck: somebody's last day at work today, and this is the spread the company made for them. FML!!!!


omg what a feast. Looks like the ultimate cheat day. lol. who cuts donuts on half???

----------


## Zodiac82

lookin good....well at least that meal came at the right time lol....

have fun and be safe GB

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> omg what a feast. Looks like the ultimate cheat day. lol. who cuts donuts on half???


Guilt-ridden fatties like me!!  :LOL:  Honestly though, this time it wasn't. 




> lookin good....well at least that meal came at the right time lol....
> 
> have fun and be safe GB
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Thanks brother!!  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

You will be fine gb. Eat some meats and drink tons of water. It will help curb that sweet tooth of yours

----------


## gbrice75

Getting..... bloated!! Still seeing 5 abs though (top 4, plus the top halves of both the bottom ones, makes 5  :Smilie:  ). Haven't been doing too bad though... I went food shopping and bought some staples: cartoned egg whites, natty pb, almond milk, oats, etc. it's the damn alcohol more than anything else that's killing me!!

----------


## dreadnok89

Yo GB, should I lose weight before weight lifting?

----------


## austinite

> Getting..... bloated!! Still seeing 5 abs though (top 4, plus the top halves of both the bottom ones, makes 5  ). Haven't been doing too bad though... I went food shopping and bought some staples: cartoned egg whites, natty pb, almond milk, oats, etc. it's the damn alcohol more than anything else that's killing me!!


lol. Enjoy it while it lasts my friend. You're a master cutter. You'll bring all those abs back in no time  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Yo GB, should I lose weight before weight lifting?


Before weight lifting? Definitely not. Use weight training as part of your routine to lose bodyfat. If you had asked 'Yo GB, should I lose weight (bodyfat) before weight lifting to get big'? My answer would have been "yes, most definitely".  :Smilie: 




> lol. Enjoy it while it lasts my friend. You're a master cutter. You'll bring all those abs back in no time


lol thx buddy, hope you're right, cause' they're fading rapidly!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey gb just chekn in man  :Smilie:  

Pic above is lookn good  :Smilie:

----------


## dreadnok89

OK thx a lot GB. Its so hard to do them both. At least 45 min of cardio at a clip?

----------


## texasmk4

Hey GB you should change your name to "GB the perfectionist!!!"

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey gb just chekn in man 
> 
> Pic above is lookn good


Thx buddy. I'll be doing 3-4 weeks of catching up, which sucks because so far, I really don't feel I've done all that badly. Abs are fading nonetheless, and I see a visible increase in bodyfat. Crazy!




> OK thx a lot GB. Its so hard to do them both. At least 45 min of cardio at a clip?


Depends on your cardio. If you're doing moderate intensity, I'd say yes. High intensity/HIIT, 20-30 mins. If you can do more, God bless you; you're a better man than I am!  :Smilie: 




> Hey GB you should change your name to "GB the perfectionist!!!"


lol, hardly, but thanks bro.

----------


## gearbox

I was going to tell you to relax, but I think we all know you're not very good at that. 
Keep it up man you're still looking great...

----------


## gbrice75

> I was going to tell you to relax, but I think we all know you're not very good at that.
> Keep it up man you're still looking great...


Bump... so I see this and remember to update later.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

yeah man, you are way to hard on yourself as we all are!

we are our best worst critics!

i have no doubt you will be where you want!

----------


## gbrice75

^^ thanks bud!!

Back from FL!! Got back Monday but have been trying to get caught up at work, etc. I'll start logging workouts again next week. I resumed my current phase this week (GVT) and will be running it again next week so as to have 2 uninterrupted weeks. 

All in all, I did very well on vacation. Sure I ate plenty of stuff I normally wouldn't have, but I didn't over do it most of the time. We stayed with family, so I went to the supermarket and bought some staples: egg whites, cottage cheese, Kashi Go Lean cereal, natty PB, and almond milk. The family we stayed with are pretty health-conscience, so most meals were decent - grilled meats, slow-cooker chicken, etc. We had pizza a couple nights, and some alcohol, but I never went nuts. Even got to enjoy some sweets without much negative impact. My body pretty much stayed the same with the exception of the last day or two, where my abs were visibly fading. They're already back to where they were before leaving, maybe even a little better. The overfeeding and/or rest probably did me some good. 

I worked out 3 days at various gyms.... no set routines, just kinda enjoyed myself and did what I wanted to do. Had a good deal of strength due to overfeeding and rest, plus working out later in the day than I'm used to. I actually looked and felt bigger... it was nice! 

Now it's time to refocus on my goal and get shredded. I have roughly 4 weeks left of my plan before switching it up. Still considering 6 weeks of UD 2.0 after this, but we'll see. I may just run a caloric deficit and go to one of my 'go to' routines that I use for cutting and/or 'bulking'. Also considering lowering my protein intake, lowering carbs further (just a single carb meal/day, pre workout), and raising fats. I definitely felt good eating higher fats over my vacation.

----------


## oatmeal69

Honestly, I think everyone should take a week or two off every 6 months or something... Gets your body primed and switches things up.

----------


## gbrice75

> Honestly, I think everyone should take a week or two off every 6 months or something... Gets your body primed and switches things up.


Agreed!

----------


## twitz

I'm happy you're back GB!

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm happy you're back GB!


Thanks T, me too!

Just gotta get back into the swing of things. I'm feeling *ultra* lazy with regard to logging, lol.

----------


## twitz

> Thanks T, me too!
> 
> Just gotta get back into the swing of things. I'm feeling *ultra* lazy with regard to logging, lol.


You'll get back into it! I know it's hard some days.

Just remember how many of us check your log out, trying to learn, to help keep us motivated. Think of how many of us count on you to help keep us in line... 

Will the guilty approach work, or shall I try another route?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## --->>405<<---

welcome back GB  :Smilie: 

glad u enjoyed ur vacation..

----------


## gbrice75

> You'll get back into it! I know it's hard some days.
> 
> Just remember how many of us check your log out, trying to learn, to help keep us motivated. Think of how many of us count on you to help keep us in line...
> 
> Will the guilty approach work, or shall I try another route?


Lmao, thanks T. I think it worked; I now feel a responsibility to the board and our members! Would love to know what else you had in mind though!




> welcome back GB 
> 
> glad u enjoyed ur vacation..


Thanks man, same to you!

----------


## energizer bunny

welcome back GB!.........glad you enjoyed your holiday!

----------


## Zodiac82

welcome bud

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> welcome back GB!.........glad you enjoyed your holiday!





> welcome bud
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Thanks guys, appreciate the warm welcome!  :Smilie:   :Welcome:

----------


## dreadnok89

thats the weird part GB. Im a pretty big dude and i can truck pretty damn good on the treadmill. i did a mile under 9 minutes. ill take that for being 260. is the treadmill the best cardio?

----------


## gearbox

HIIT (high intensity interval training) is the best imo. Lookto at gb thread he is doing a lot of total depletion work outs cause he thinks he is fat. Which we all know he is like a teenage girl when it comes ti gaining 1/4 a pound  :Smilie:

----------


## dreadnok89

Hey gear, how many times a week should I run? I don't mean to hijack thread so many replies here haha

----------


## gearbox

I dont think gb will mind  :Smilie: 
It matters if your cutting or bulking. Cause hiit is intense and you can lose muscle tissue if your not careful. I personally on do it if I am cutting. If bulking I just do 30 mins standard cardio like stair climber or elliptical.
This is gb thread and he definitely can answer you better and more in depth then myself.
I am cutting so I do about 3-4 days a week but short duration periods.

----------


## dreadnok89

Ya I think thats what I'm trying for as well

----------


## gbrice75

> thats the weird part GB. Im a pretty big dude and i can truck pretty damn good on the treadmill. i did a mile under 9 minutes. ill take that for being 260. is the treadmill the best cardio?


Damn dude, that's awesome! I can't do it at my current 196lbs, and wouldn't have dreamed of it 2 months ago @ 219lbs, lol




> HIIT (high intensity interval training) is the best imo. Lookto at gb thread he is doing a lot of total depletion work outs cause he thinks he is fat. Which we all know he is like a teenage girl when it comes ti gaining 1/4 a pound


Bahahahaha, I accept that!

----------


## gbrice75

Resuming my log as of today. 196lbs this past weekend, so I'm back to where I was a week before my trip to FL. Not bad at all, I'm happy with that.

I was planning on running an additional week of GVT (would have been the 3rd [interrupted] week), however I got pretty sick of it after last week and decided to move on with my training, so behold, (final) PHASE 6:

*GBC* (German Body Composition)

*Monday:* Chest & Delts

*Warmup:* Kettlebell swings, 5 mins

*Circuit 1:* 10 secs rest between exercises
Plyometric Push-ups: to failure
Floor Press: 10 reps
Dumbbell Fly: 10 reps

1 min rest, repeat 5x

*Circuit 2:* 10 secs rest between exercises
Clean and Press: 6 reps
Lateral Raise: 12 reps
Cable Upright Row: 20 reps

1 min rest, repeat 5x

*Tuesday:* Cardio - 90 mins (2 sessions)

*Wednesday:*  Legs

*Warmup:* Bodyweight Squats, 5 mins

*Circuit 1:* 
Barbell Lunges: 6 reps
Leg Press: 15 reps
Barbell Front Squat: 20 reps

Rest 1 min, repeat 4x

*Circuit 2:* 10 secs rest between exercises
Dumbell Deadlift: 20 reps
Lying Leg Curl: 20 reps

Rest 1 min, repeat 5x

*Day 4:* Cardio, 90 mins (2 sessions)

*Day 5:* Back, Arms

*Warmup:* Kettlebell Swings, 5 mins

*Circuit 1:* 10 secs rest between exercises
Lat Pulldown: 10 reps
Seated Row: 12 reps
Decline DB Pullover: 20 reps

Rest 1 min, repeat 4x

*Circuit 2:* 10 secs rest between exercises
Bench Dips: 10 reps
Cable Curl: 10 reps

Rest 1 min, repeat 5x

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 71:* GBC - Chest & Delts

*Warmup:* Kettlebell swings, 5 mins

*Circuit 1:* 10 secs rest between exercises, repeat 5x
*Plyometric Push-Ups, to failure*
Set 1: 30
Set 2: 18
Set 3: 15
Set 4: (switched to regular push-ups) 20
Set 5: 20

*Barbell Floor Press:* 10 reps
Set 1: 205lbs x 10
Set 2: 185lbs x 10
Set 3: 185lbs x 10
Set 4: 185lbs x 9
Set 5: 165lbs x 10

*Dumbbell Fly:* 10 reps
Sets 1-5: 45lbs (each) x 10

*Circuit 2:* 10 secs rest between exercises, repeat 5x
*Clean & Press:* 6 reps
Sets 1-5: 95lbs x 6 (needed to stay light to concentrate on form, but will increase next week)
*Lateral Raise:* 12 reps
Sets 1-5: 15lbs (each) x 12
*Cable Upright Row:* 20 reps
Sets 1-5: 60lbs x 20

----------


## zaggahamma

just noticed

19lbs down in 8 weeks?

w2g

----------


## gbrice75

> just noticed
> 
> 19lbs down in 8 weeks?
> 
> w2g


Thanks man. Figuring on at least 5 lbs of water, but definitely lost a good bit of fat.

----------


## baseline_9

Good weight loss man..... What's your estimated drop in bodyfat... From and to...

Did u get my PM? I think I sent one but maybe it didn't send....

----------


## gbrice75

> Good weight loss man..... What's your estimated drop in bodyfat... From and to...
> 
> Did u get my PM? I think I sent one but maybe it didn't send....


Thinking from roughly 17% to 13ish... hard to tell with my love handles still being so gotdamn prominent. 

Now that you mention it, I did. Saw it while on my phone and meant to respond once I got in front of a PC, but tbh, forgot! Thanks for the reminder, going there now.  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

> Thinking from roughly 17% to 13ish... hard to tell with my love handles still being so gotdamn prominent.
> 
> Now that you mention it, I did. Saw it while on my phone and meant to respond once I got in front of a PC, but tbh, forgot! Thanks for the reminder, going there now.


 How long did it take you to go down 4%

----------


## gbrice75

> How long did it take you to go down 4%


About 8 weeks. Keep in mind though that this is just my own estimate. I didn't get my bf measured before starting, nor have I done so recently. I know the look I want to achieve, and as such, am less interested in numbers these days.

----------


## gbrice75

*DAY 72:* (yesterday) Cardio, 60 mins. Bleh. lol

----------


## gbrice75

*Day 73:* GBC: Legs

*Warmup:* Bodyweight Squats, 5 mins

*Circuit 1:* 10 secs rest between exercises, 1 min rest between circuit, repeat 4 times

*Barbell Lunges -* 6 reps each leg
Sets 1-4: 135lbs x 6

*Leg Press -* 15 reps
Sets 1-4: 270lbs x 15

*Barbell Front Squat -* 20 reps
Sets 1-4: 95lbs x 20

Holy shit, what a killer circuit! Weight might have been light, but try it with the short rests and repeats... wow. I was already wiped, but, on to circuit 2!

*Circuit 2:* 10 secs rest between exercises, 1 min rest between circuit, repeat 5 times

*Dumbbell Deadlift -* 20 reps
Sets 1-5: 40lbs (each hand) x 20

*Lying Leg Curls -* 20 reps
Sets 1-5: 70lbs x 20

/wiped

----------


## Zodiac82

seems like ur gettin back in the swing of things....nice

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

On another note... this 12 week regimen is coming to a close next week, and I'm thinking into the near future. I plan to continue cutting, but have to decide on a routine. I was initially thinking about running UD 2.0 for 6 weeks, but am now thinking I don't want to learn an entire new routine/diet... I simply don't want to think that hard as I'm already feeling semi-burned (mentally more than physically). 

SO.... I've been itching to implement an HIT-esque routine for a while now, and/or training a single bodypart split as it's literally been YEARS since I've done so. I was planning to wait until the fall when I start 'bulking' since HIT, IMO, is best suited for adding mass. However, if I were to implement an HIT routine, minus the 'advanced' techniques designed to take you beyond failure (e.g. forced reps, negatives, drop sets, rest/pause, static holds, etc.), I think it'd be a helluva nice change for me both mentally and physically. 

Now, I've preached in the past (and even very recently, lol) that I disagree with training HIT while cutting. It isn't/wasn't so much that I think HIT is bad for cutting, but rather that there are other approaches (high volume for instance) that I feel are more conducive to a cut. Having said that, I want to focus my training on preserving muscle mass, and let the diet/cardio take care of fat loss. Point being, I no longer want to utilize training to further fat loss (depletion workouts, etc.). With that in mind, I think (moderate) HIT will be a good starting point for me. 

I just wanted to clear up any idea that I might be being hypocritical. Let me be the guinea pig. If it works well for me, you'll all be the first to know. If it winds up being a mistake, so be it. This is a continuous learning experience for all of us.

----------


## Back In Black

It's not hypocritical mate. I agree with you mostly but my main issue with hit for cutting is a potential increased risk of injury. That may just be in my head though.

We all have to be our own guinea pigs from time to time, look forward to seeing what you come up with :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> It's not hypocritical mate. I agree with you mostly but my main issue with hit for cutting is a potential increased risk of injury. That may just be in my head though.
> 
> We all have to be our own guinea pigs from time to time, look forward to seeing what you come up with


I know what you mean, and it's a concern of mine as well. To combat this to some degree, I will be keeping volume very low... reps will stay in the 6-10 range, and I'll only do 2 working sets at most, maybe even just 1 depending on the exercise and/or how I feel after the initial working set. 

Although weight/intensity will be increased, the lowered volume and frequency should allow my body more rest than it's been getting for a while now. I actually think the high volume/frequency has been frying my CNS more than anything else, and these nagging, chronic injuries (specifically my left shoulder, and more recently, elbow joint) never get a chance to heal because I'm constantly using lifts that recruit them. 

I will definitely start slow and increase intensity based on my body's response. I am hoping to stimulate muscle enough to preserve it without going nuts on volume for a while.

----------


## oatmeal69

> SO.... I've been itching to implement an HIT-esque routine for a while now, and/or training a single bodypart split as it's literally been YEARS since I've done so. I was planning to wait until the fall when I start 'bulking' since HIT, IMO, is best suited for adding mass. However, if I were to implement an HIT routine, minus the 'advanced' techniques designed to take you beyond failure (e.g. forced reps, negatives, drop sets, rest/pause, static holds, etc.), I think it'd be a helluva nice change for me both mentally and physically.


I really hate to admit this, but I've been listening a lot to that blowhard Marcus  :Smilie:  
I'm starting to kinda believe that for guys like us, the endless cutting/bulking stuff doesn't work as well... We just shed muscle too easily when we cut, and work WAY too hard to get muscle when we bulk. In other words, eat to grow, with a super clean diet. Burn off the extra calories with cardio, not by "cutting" per se. What do you think?

----------


## gbrice75

> I really hate to admit this, but I've been listening a lot to that blowhard Marcus  
> I'm starting to kinda believe that for guys like us, the endless cutting/bulking stuff doesn't work as well... We just shed muscle too easily when we cut, and work WAY too hard to get muscle when we bulk. In other words, eat to grow, with a super clean diet. Burn off the extra calories with cardio, not by "cutting" per se. What do you think?


I do like Marcus' approach, where he stated he doesn't alter his diet based on bulking/cutting, simply adds in more cardio to create a deficit. Actually, this is something I've preached as being optimal (vs restricting calories further) over the years. 

Having said that, it's not exactly what I'm proposing above. While I will be eating in a deficit, it won't be severe, and I will be doing cardio. Training however, will be like nothing else I've ever done while cutting.

Still pondering this and putting it all together, it's certainly not set in stone yet. I also have a go-to routine I could easily run, that I'm very comfortable with, before jumping into this. Also considering DC training for a bit.

----------


## kelkel

What's the issue with your shoulder?

----------


## gbrice75

> What's the issue with your shoulder?


For some reason, I find it particularly tough to describe Kel, but I'll do my best. 

It definitely feels like a bone/joint issue. The pain is most prominent on the negative portion of a given shoulder lift vs. positive, and also when trying to hold at the peak of the exercise as with laterals or front raises. The arm position to perform front squats (which I did today) is a killer. I have pain bringing my left arm across my body, but just as well, holding it out to the side (as in lateral raise). Overhead work kills me as well. Actually, I think that covers just about every direction, lol. 

I know I need to go see a doc, I just hate docs and don't want to be told that I need to take a break from training, what with the summer right around the corner (and me still sitting around 13% bodyfat).  :Frown: 

On a side note - what is your most favorable training approach while cutting?

----------


## kelkel

Get some MSM Powder and DMSO gel with aloe. Use them. Now, when doing shoulders put pressing at the end of your shoulder work for the time being. Seriously warm up as well. Simple shoulder rotations with your arms stretched out to the sides works great. 

Experiment with different positions to get around the pain with laterals. Try one arm at a time while holding on to something stable. Picture the side of your feet against a pole, hold on to it with your left hand with the dumbell in your right hand. Now lean out as far as possible and begin your one-arm lateral raise. Let me know how it goes please.

To your cutting question. You're really asking the wrong guy. I eat clean and a lot and I'm always trying to gain LBM. I haven't dieted or cut in 25 years nor have I ever counted calories, carbs, etc. Sorry. But simply I don't see why you should change your training and risk losing hard earned muscle. Adjust your diet only. I've never agreed with major training changes to facilitate cutting. Caveat is that I assume you are training at a good pace and not slow to begin with.

----------


## gbrice75

> Get some MSM Powder and DMSO gel with aloe. Use them.


Will do, thanks.




> Now, when doing shoulders put pressing at the end of your shoulder work for the time being. Seriously warm up as well. Simple shoulder rotations with your arms stretched out to the sides works great. 
> 
> Experiment with different positions to get around the pain with laterals. Try one arm at a time while holding on to something stable. Picture the side of your feet against a pole, hold on to it with your left hand with the dumbell in your right hand. Now lean out as far as possible and begin your one-arm lateral raise. Let me know how it goes please.


I've done laterals like this before (not recently)... I love the more isolated feeling I get from the lean, not to mention working only 1 side at a time. Time to try em again, thx for the reminder. 




> To your cutting question. You're really asking the wrong guy. I eat clean and a lot and I'm always trying to gain LBM. I haven't dieted or cut in 25 years nor have I ever counted calories, carbs, etc. Sorry.


lol, yea, I forgot about that. I know you probably hate my dieting philosophies, although they change as I continue to learn, as in what prompted this conversation to begin with. 




> But simply I don't see why you should change your training and risk losing hard earned muscle. Adjust your diet only. I've never agreed with major training changes to facilitate cutting.


This is what I'm starting to see the light on... sounds like you and Marcus are in the same camp with regard to this.




> Caveat is that I assume you are training at a good pace and not slow to begin with.


I know what you mean. The only change that needs to take place is one that brings me back to what I did (albeit incorrectly) years ago. 

So cutting out of the picture, do you generally train with a HIT/ Dorian-esque approach? Single bodypart split, muscle groups hit once every 7 days?

----------


## --->>405<<---

GB i like the way marcus put it: the workout that builds the tissue will also preserve the tissue..  :Smilie: 

ive been lifting heavy since october and as u know cut from 13% to 9% doing it.. screw all that high volume crap! not for me anymore.. when i want to lose fat i manipulate carbs, add in fasting, and increase cardio..  :Smilie:

----------


## oatmeal69

> This is what I'm starting to see the light on... sounds like you and Marcus are in the same camp with regard to this.


Me too. I'm on cycle now so it may be expected with that, but I'm adding LBM AND leaning at the same time. I'll be curious if I can keep it up through PCT. I'd be happy with simply maintaining what I have, although I'd like to shed a bit more fat.

----------


## kelkel

Yes, that style training. Heavy and brief. Been that way for 8-10 years now. I only train M-W-F as I like rest days between workouts. Over the years I've just found it works great for me especially as I get older. Visit Marcus's Diary GB and catch up man! It will help you!

----------


## gbrice75

> Yes, that style training. Heavy and brief. Been that way for 8-10 years now. I only train M-W-F as I like rest days between workouts. Over the years I've just found it works great for me especially as I get older. Visit Marcus's Diary GB and catch up man! It will help you!


Been there buddy, Marcus actually wrote me up a training regimen (posted it up in his Diary actually) which is one of the routines I'm considering running sooner rather than later...

----------


## kelkel

Get your shoulder healed then jump on it! As we age rest is so much more important IMHO.

----------


## oatmeal69

> Yes, that style training. Heavy and brief. Been that way for 8-10 years now. I only train M-W-F as I like rest days between workouts.


Sorry to hijack, but is M,W,F, when you're on cycle as well? I'm @ 6 days right now on cycle, but I'm thinking of scaling back to 3 days with two bodyparts per day when I come off. I'm over 40 and yeah, we just don't heal that fast anymore. P.M./delete if you want to stay on topic...

----------


## kelkel

I wouldn't change it either way if I was to cycle. You grow when you rest.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wouldn't change it either way if I was to cycle. You grow when you rest.


rest is def one thing i do not get enough of!

----------


## gbrice75

Day.... meh, idk what day it is, 73 or some shit, lol. 

Honestly, I'm not even going to bother logging my routine today. I worked hard, just know that. Back and Arms. I have one week left on this routine, but decided I'm going to bail now. I'm simply burned out on high volume work, and continuing next week will be nothing more than going through the motions. 

So, I am still considering what routine to run starting Monday, 6/3. It'll very likely be either a watered down version of Marcus' routine that he wrote for me (watered down in that I won't be taking sets beyond failure, considering I'm cutting), or the old DC routine. The former will have me training 5 days/week which might be a bit much for somebody who hasn't trained this style in years. DC will have me training every M/W/F, in which case a) my body will get much needed rest, and b) I'll be able to do cardio on the off days. DC will also probably be more conducive to my diet as I don't want to cut calories on training days... however 5 days a week doesn't leave me much room to do otherwise... or I could always condense Marcus' routine to incorporate 2 muscle groups per day (except legs), and keep a M/W/F schedule. 

Just thinking 'out loud' here guys, but any opinions are welcome.  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

I live on a M-W-F schedule. Have for about 10 years now. Love it.

----------


## gbrice75

To continue....

In either case, I'll be using next week as a 'feeler' week for weights, etc. as I'll be using completely different (heavier) loads than what I've been doing for the past several months, and for the better part of the past 2 years. Looking forward to a 'loose' week of experimentation.

----------


## gbrice75

> I live on a M-W-F schedule. Have for about 10 years now. Love it.


Nice Kel. Do you do any cardio on off days, or just take the time to rest? I have no choice but to do cardio, at least right now, as I have 'meat' hanging over my pants on the side... sickening really.

----------


## oatmeal69

As soon as I come off my cycle I think I'm going to M,W,F as well. I will try to keep cardio up 5 days a week though.

----------


## gbrice75

> As soon as I come off my cycle I think I'm going to M,W,F as well. I will try to keep cardio up 5 days a week though.


Idk if I'll be doing cardio on my workout days. It depends on how I feel training this style. If I'm really doing it right, I shouldn't have anything left for cardio, lol! Then again, as I said - I won't be going ALL OUT (training beyond failure) while cutting, so maybe cardio will still be ok - 30 mins tops, moderate intensity.

----------


## oatmeal69

I'm really scared that I'm going to lose the tiny gains I've made, and put on fat. I don't know what else to do, but keep training hard!

----------


## cue_artist

hey GB congrats on the weight loss so far. Just wandering what are your macros like these days ?

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB congrats on the weight loss so far. Just wandering what are your macros like these days ?


Thx Cue!

Depends on the day (carb cycling), but roughly 300/150/60 P/C/F on workout days, carbs dropped to <50g on low days, and a single refeed day, carbs in the 350g neighborhood.

----------


## cue_artist

how does your body react to dietary fats ? Did you ever experiment upping your fats on your low carb days?

----------


## gbrice75

> how does your body react to dietary fats ? Did you ever experiment upping your fats on your low carb days?


Never did, always kept fats the same and allowed the drop in carbs to further my caloric deficit, but I'm working on a new plan where I'll keep carbs low-moderate, lower protein (300g is high for me), and bump fats a bit.

----------


## cue_artist

you will be surprised on how by bumping the fats can change the way you look. I used to do the same thing as you do whenever I carb cycle till my trainer convinced me to do what I am telling you now. I just realized how adding good fat makes your body burn stubborn fat storage in your body.

----------


## gbrice75

> you will be surprised on how by bumping the fats can change the way you look. I used to do the same thing as you do whenever I carb cycle till my trainer convinced me to do what I am telling you now. I just realized how adding good fat makes your body burn stubborn fat storage in your body.


No doubt. It's counter intuitive, but so are many things with regard to how our bodies work. Such as... wanna retain less water? Drink more! lol

----------


## cue_artist

lol so true  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

> Day.... meh, idk what day it is, 73 or some shit, lol. 
> 
> Honestly, I'm not even going to bother logging my routine today. I worked hard, just know that. Back and Arms. I have one week left on this routine, but decided I'm going to bail now. I'm simply burned out on high volume work, and continuing next week will be nothing more than going through the motions. 
> 
> So, I am still considering what routine to run starting Monday, 6/3. It'll very likely be either a watered down version of Marcus' routine that he wrote for me (watered down in that I won't be taking sets beyond failure, considering I'm cutting), or the old DC routine. The former will have me training 5 days/week which might be a bit much for somebody who hasn't trained this style in years. DC will have me training every M/W/F, in which case a) my body will get much needed rest, and b) I'll be able to do cardio on the off days. DC will also probably be more conducive to my diet as I don't want to cut calories on training days... however 5 days a week doesn't leave me much room to do otherwise... or I could always condense Marcus' routine to incorporate 2 muscle groups per day (except legs), and keep a M/W/F schedule. 
> 
> Just thinking 'out loud' here guys, but any opinions are welcome.


If you want my routine drop me a PM

3 on, 1 off, 3 on, 1off, repeat..... Push/pull/legs power and hypertrophy workouts.....

Get on it man, nasty  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

> Nice Kel. Do you do any cardio on off days, or just take the time to rest? I have no choice but to do cardio, at least right now, as I have 'meat' hanging over my pants on the side... sickening really.


Nope. Just rest days.

----------


## gbrice75

> If you want my routine drop me a PM
> 
> 3 on, 1 off, 3 on, 1off, repeat..... Push/pull/legs power and hypertrophy workouts.....
> 
> Get on it man, nasty


lol... sure, as indecisive as I am, what's one more routine to consider!?!  :Smilie: 




> Nope. Just rest days.


Nice... and you manage to stay lean. I envy you!

----------


## gbrice75

I've decided to run the DC routine for 6-8 weeks (depending on how it goes for me). I'll be starting Monday, and just using this week to feel out HIT in general. Today's workout:

*Chest & Bi's*

*Decline Barbell Press*
Warmup: 135lbs x 12
Warmup: 185lbs x 10
Work Set: 275lbs x 9 (failed on the 9th rep)

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*
Warmup: 180lbs x 12
Work Set: 270lbs x 6 (failed on the 6th rep)

*Flat Bench Flye*
Warmup: 35lbs (each hand) x 12
Work Set: 50lbs x 8 (failed on 8th rep)

Note: Was going to (and usually can) use 60's, but my left shoulder and elbow just couldn't handle the weight, so I had to lower. Probably won't do flye's again until they're both healthy again.

*Concentration Curls*
Warmup: 35lbs (each hand) x 12
Work Set: 45lbs (each hand) x 9/10 (right/left)

*Standing Dumbbell Curls*
Work set: 40lbs (each hand) x 10/10 

30 mins moderate cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

I like it!

I have pretty much adopted Marcus and Kel's way of training for now. It's something I have always basically done. It's really similar to DC training IMO.

----------


## gbrice75

> I like it!
> 
> I have pretty much adopted Marcus and Kel's way of training for now. It's something I have always basically done. It's really similar to DC training IMO.


Yep, all HIT. DC is a little better for me right now, because it's slightly closer to what I've done over the past few years - i.e. I still workout muscle groups more than once/week (every 4th or 5th day), and 'sort of' do more than one set... as per the rest/pause protocol.

----------


## gbrice75

Also looking at my diet during the DC training routine... probably going to do something like this:

Workout days (M/W/F): 250g protein, 200g carbs, 70g fat - 2430 cals 

Non-Workout days (Tues/Thurs/Sat): 250g protein, trace carbs (<50g), 70g fat - 1850 cals (roughly)

Sunday - refeed (yep, refeeding, despite running carbs high-ish for 3 days, and not following a glycogen depletion schedule) - 250g protein, 250-350g carbs, 70g fat - 2600 - 3000 cals, roughly

Basically, I'm feeding my workouts. Carbs will still be focused around the workout window, I'll just be eating more of them on those days. Trying to keep them very minimal on non-workout days, to a) keep calories restricted, and b) keep BGL and insulin suppressed and stable. 

The refeed isn't 'needed' per se, but i'm ensuring that I go into training Monday morning fully loaded. The refeed day also gives me some wiggle room to make adjustments without having to play around too much with my weekly/workout macros. 

This is very similar to the bulk diet that I ran a year ago, but calories are of course scaled back to accommodate fat loss. Actually, this will very likely be more of a recomp than a cut at this point. 

Feedback, comments, etc. all welcome.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Also looking at my diet during the DC training routine... probably going to do something like this:
> 
> Workout days (M/W/F): 250g protein, 200g carbs, 70g fat - 2430 cals 
> 
> Non-Workout days (Tues/Thurs/Sat): 250g protein, trace carbs (<50g), 70g fat - 1850 cals (roughly)
> 
> Sunday - refeed (yep, refeeding, despite running carbs high-ish for 3 days, and not following a glycogen depletion schedule) - 250g protein, 250-350g carbs, 70g fat - 2600 - 3000 cals, roughly
> 
> Basically, I'm feeding my workouts. Carbs will still be focused around the workout window, I'll just be eating more of them on those days. Trying to keep them very minimal on non-workout days, to a) keep calories restricted, and b) keep BGL and insulin suppressed and stable. 
> ...


that is exactly what i am doing at this point as well. i am going to make up the deficit with extra cardio instead of lack of cals/macros

i am going to refeed on the way i feel.

i like it and the only way to figure out if it works is to do it!

----------


## gbrice75

> that is exactly what i am doing at this point as well. i am going to make up the deficit with extra cardio instead of lack of cals/macros
> 
> i am going to refeed on the way i feel.
> 
> i like it and the only way to figure out if it works is to do it!


Speaking of cardio - i'll be doing 30 mins PWO, and 60 mins on Tuesday's and Thursday's (non workout days) am, fasted. All moderate intensity.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Speaking of cardio - i'll be doing 30 mins PWO, and 60 mins on Tuesday's and Thursday's (non workout days) am, fasted. All moderate intensity.


i need to start doing it PWO. 

whatever you do, don't mention that word around kel!

----------


## gbrice75

> i need to start doing it PWO. 
> 
> whatever you do, don't mention that word around kel!


PWO, or cardio?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## gbrice75

Who says eating chicken and veggies has to be boring?

10oz chicken breast, sliced and marinated (briefly) in dark, quality soy sauce and sherry wine. 
1/2 large red bell pepper, sliced
1/2 medium yellow onion, sliced
'Handful' sugar snap peas
1tbsp EVOO
1tbsp prepared stir-fry sauce

Heat the oil on medium-high heat and stir fry the veggies until tender crisp, about 4 mins. Remove and set aside. 

Add chicken to pan and stir fry until cooked through, about 3 mins. Return veggies to the pan and continue to stir fry an additional minute. Add stir fry sauce, stir fry another 30 seconds to coat. Remove from heat and serve!

60g protein, 15g carbs, 12g fat.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Who says eating chicken and veggies has to be boring?
> 
> 10oz chicken breast, sliced and marinated (briefly) in dark, quality soy sauce and sherry wine.
> 1/2 large red bell pepper, sliced
> 1/2 medium yellow onion, sliced
> 'Handful' sugar snap peas
> 1tbsp EVOO
> 1tbsp prepared stir-fry sauce
> 
> ...


nice

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

*Back*

*Dumbbell Pullover*
Warmup 1: 45lbs x 12
Warmup 2: 65lbs x 10
Work set 1: 95lbs x 10
Work set 2: 105lbs x 8

*Note:* Only had a single working set planned, but found 95lbs too light to fail within 8-10. Instead of continuing, I decided to throw in another set. Like I said, this is a 'feeler' week.

*Close Grip Pulldown*
Warmup: 120lbs x 12
Work set: 180lbs x 10

*One-Arm Dumbbell Row*
Warmup: 60lbs x 12 (each arm)
Work set: 90lbs x 8.5 (failed on the 8th rep with both arms)

*Wide Grip Seated Row*
Warmup: 90lbs x 12
Work set: 140lbs x 10 

*Note:* definitely need to increase weight next week, will go for 160lbs

*Deadlift*
Warmup: 135lbs x 12
Work set 1: 225lbs x 8
Work set 2: 225lbs x 10

Note: this is my first time EVER doing deadlifts with new form. i.e. I usually deload the weight on every rep, hence, a *dead*lift. As per Marcus, and confirmed by Dorian Yates in his Blood and Guts videos, I am now bringing the bar down only as far as mid shin, keeping tension on the hams and lower back throughout the entire movement. The fluidity of this movement will take some getting used to.

Also, I could have worked with a much higher weight than 225, but I lost my wrist straps, and have a terribly weak grip (which I don't care about... grip strength is of no importance to me). My grip failed on the first set at 8 reps (nowhere near muscular failure), so I decided to do a second set - used a reverse grip with one hand but still failed at the 10th rep (again, not muscular failure). Looks like I'll need to invest in some new straps so I can really do this exercise next week. I should be doing 315lbs at the very least, considering my new form I have to keep it relatively light.

Cardio, 30 mins

----------


## gbrice75

Dinner tonight: coconut curry shrimp with lime!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*Shoulders & Tri's*

HORRIBLE workout today. This is the workout I was worried about, considering my chronic shoulder pain/injury. Regardless, I planned to come in and kill it this morning.

Woke up feeling like a zombie. Sluggish as hell... wanted to go back to bed. Usually don't feel that way in the morning. I'm always tired... but this was TIRED. 

Read on...

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*
Warmup 1: 40lbs (each hand) x 12
Warmup 2: 55lbs (each hand) x 10
Work Set: 80lbs (each hand) x 6

I could barely get the left side dumbbell up from my lap, the pain was excruciating. I managed to squeak out 5 so-so reps, fighting through pain the entire time, and had to drop the dumbbells on the 6th rep as the pain became unbearable. Sad part is, the right dumbbell was going up like butter and I would probably have gotten at least 10... but left side just couldn't hang. FUK!!!

*Lateral Raise*
Warmup: 20lbs (each hand) x 12
Work Set: 35lbs (each hand) x 10 + half reps

Note: Here's where it gets worse. I guess I was compromising form to compensate for the shoulder pain. In the process, I tweaked something right in the middle of my upper back... very painful, and constant. Felt it most when I inhaled... wtf!!! So now i'm trudging around the gym with my teeth clenched, back AND shoulder both killing me, trying to get through a fcking workout. I probably should have just gone home at that point...

*Low Pulley Delt Raise*
Warmup: 20lbs (each side) x 12
Work set: 35lbs (each side) x 6 + partial reps

*Reverse Dumbbell Flyes*
Warmup: 15lbs x 12
Work Set: 25lbs x 10 (horribly painful on the left arm)

*Tricep Pressdown*
Warmup: 80lbs x 12
Work Set: 150lbs x 10

*Lying Tricep Extension* (skullcrushers, sort of)
Warmup: 50lbs x 12
Work set: 70lbs x 10 (70lbs is as high as the pre-weighted EZ Curl bars go up to in my gym, and I was too lazy (and in pain) to go find the regular one and add weight etc. So I said fck it. Struggled nonetheless. 

*Seated Dumbbell Tricep Press* 
Warmup: 70lbs x 12
Work Set: 95lbs x 8

Cardio - 10 mins... the left the gym early in disgust. 

The only positive of this morning was while I was in the locker room, and older gentleman approached me with a "excuse me, you seem to know what you're doing...." and proceeded to ask me some workout questions. At this point, I'll take the ego boost from an old man, lol!

----------


## Tron3219

Sounds like a pinched nerve. Wouldn't worry about it unless it continues for several days. 

As far as the db press I found that I get better working sets if I do te db press somewhere in the middle of my workout. Start with the lighter stuff to get the muscles and connective tissue in good working order.

Regarding the sluggishness....did u do cardio prior to ur workout? That always helps me in morning workouts

----------


## Zodiac82

damn sorry to hear that BG....
on another not I couldn't help but laugh at ur descriptive story...especially about the teeth(still chuckling)....but isnt it ironic how the guy says u seem to know what you're doing....the day u hurt yourself....
I remember years ago when I tweaked my back on seated row I was out for about a week...hope all is well

sidenote....have u checked out Anthony Jeselnik yet?

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## Zodiac82

> Sounds like a pinched nerve. Wouldn't worry about it unless it continues for several days.
> 
> As far as the db press I found that I get better working sets if I do te db press somewhere in the middle of my workout. Start with the lighter stuff to get the muscles and connective tissue in good working order.
> 
> Regarding the sluggishness....did u do cardio prior to ur workout? That always helps me in morning workouts


whoa where have u been

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> Sounds like a pinched nerve. Wouldn't worry about it unless it continues for several days.


Pretty much what I was thinking as well. I still feel it right now, but not as severely as when it first happened. I'll monitor and see how things go...




> As far as the db press I found that I get better working sets if I do te db press somewhere in the middle of my workout. Start with the lighter stuff to get the muscles and connective tissue in good working order.
> 
> Regarding the sluggishness....did u do cardio prior to ur workout? That always helps me in morning workouts


I usually do some light cardio (5-10 mins) preworkout just to get the blood flowing, but I was so damn unmotivated and sluggish this morning, I didn't bother. Probably made things worse, lol. Yea man, gonna have to hit at least laterals first next time to get some loosening and blood flow in the shoulders. I'm afraid I have no choice though but to schedule an MRI. Time to address this shit. I just don't wanna be told I have to stop training for X weeks/months. I won't listen, lol.

----------


## --->>405<<---

LMAO!! sorry u had a rough go today buddy! just know ur not the only one who has these days and thanx for sharing! im sure the next workout u have will go aLOT better.. (sounds like it would have to  :Wink: )  :LOL:

----------


## --->>405<<---

i have been thru the shoulder thing too. mine was when i did flat bench. ended up needing surgery and it took about 5 months to get back into the gym and 12 months to be 100 but now it is like i never hurt it!  :Smilie: 

the bright side is u can still cut ur bf% with a messed up shoulder  :Smilie:  (thats the most important - i know)

----------


## Tron3219

> whoa where have u been
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Needed to take a step back

----------


## gbrice75

> i have been thru the shoulder thing too. mine was when i did flat bench. ended up needing surgery and it took about 5 months to get back into the gym and 12 months to be 100 but now it is like i never hurt it! 
> 
> the bright side is u can still cut ur bf% with a messed up shoulder  (thats the most important - i know)


Yep, no doubt shoulder injuries are what's most common in our sport. Thing is, this pain has always come and gone (in both shoulders), but right now, I can't remember the last time it's 'gone' in the left shoulder. Right side feels 100% healthy. 

Here's the kicker - i'm getting burned out on cutting too. Have been having a hard time getting back into the groove ever since coming back from FL. As you can see, I'm changing up my training and entire diet approach. Basically starting over, and will have to seriously monitor and make adjustments. Just tired of losing a tiny bit of fat at the expense of losing muscle which this physique can't spare losing.

----------


## Tron3219

> Pretty much what I was thinking as well. I still feel it right now, but not as severely as when it first happened. I'll monitor and see how things go...
> 
> I usually do some light cardio (5-10 mins) preworkout just to get the blood flowing, but I was so damn unmotivated and sluggish this morning, I didn't bother. Probably made things worse, lol. Yea man, gonna have to hit at least laterals first next time to get some loosening and blood flow in the shoulders. I'm afraid I have no choice though but to schedule an MRI. Time to address this shit. I just don't wanna be told I have to stop training for X weeks/months. I won't listen, lol.


Yeah I hurt my shoulder about a year ago trying to bench 385 (damn ego). And it bothered me up to about 2 or 3 months ago. I just babied the shit out of it. I'm sure it was a rotator cuff, maybe even partially tore. But I never went to the dr either. I didn't wanna hear, u can't lift lol. I just did lighter weight on bench pressing motions. That's the only time it hurt. Now Im good to go on bench, even did 405lbs a couple weeks ago. 

Yeah, when I'm feeling sluggish in the morning i fire myself to get on the treadmill and even if its just walking at 2.5mph I do it for at least 15minutes. Really helps me.

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah I hurt my shoulder about a year ago trying to bench 385 (damn ego). And it bothered me up to about 2 or 3 months ago. I just babied the shit out of it. I'm sure it was a rotator cuff, maybe even partially tore. But I never went to the dr either. I didn't wanna hear, u can't lift lol. I just did lighter weight on bench pressing motions. That's the only time it hurt. Now Im good to go on bench, even did 405lbs a couple weeks ago. 
> 
> Yeah, when I'm feeling sluggish in the morning i fire myself to get on the treadmill and even if its just walking at 2.5mph I do it for at least 15minutes. Really helps me.


If I had decent shoulders, I wouldn't mind taking it easy for a while, but as you well know, my shoulders are probably my absolute worst lagging bodypart... so the last thing I want to do is go easy on em' - but I may not have a choice. I'm fcked either way methinks.  :Frown:

----------


## Tron3219

It's not like they can get worse! Bahaha jk bud. Just go easy on the weight. Try a different approach like super setting or circuit

----------


## oatmeal69

> as you well know, my shoulders are probably my absolute worst lagging bodypart... (


I hear you... I like my shoulders, they're naturally prominent on me. Mine is my CHEST! I work that sonofabitch brutally and for years. My belly STILL sticks out more than my chest, and I even have some abs showing now. Stupid genetics.

----------


## gbrice75

> It's not like they can get worse! Bahaha jk bud. Just go easy on the weight. Try a different approach like super setting or circuit


lol, fcker!!! 

Sad part is - that's exactly what I *have* been doing (high volume, circuits, etc.). I am literally, just now (as in this week) implementing an HIT approach. The one potential benefit is the fact my shoulder will get more rest between workouts now, and also less work/volume which may help. Will have to see. 




> I hear you... I like my shoulders, they're naturally prominent on me. Mine is my CHEST! I work that sonofabitch brutally and for years. My belly STILL sticks out more than my chest, and I even have some abs showing now. Stupid genetics.


Yep, genetics are a bitch for some people. How's this for a kicker - my chest is probably my BEST feature... sadly, considering how it ties in with delts, makes them look that much smaller. Kinda goes along the lines with me having a decent back, but a thick waist and wide hips... which takes away from the V-taper. I can't win!

----------


## Tron3219

Haha just keep fighting the good fight my man!


My weak point is my legs, they are coming in tho. I've been KILLING them! Slowly getting to the point to where I'm not disgusted at something when looking in the mirror. Just need to get to single digit bf by July 18th lol

----------


## gearbox

> Haha just keep fighting the good fight my man!
> 
> My weak point is my legs, they are coming in tho. I've been KILLING them! Slowly getting to the point to where I'm not disgusted at something when looking in the mirror. Just need to get to single digit bf by July 18th lol


Why july 18th.
And I thought you left with swifto? No prob bouncing back and forth  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

Gb your tired of cutting! I thought you were on a cut for life!  :Smilie: 
I struggle with cutting cause I go extreme on diet (super clean) and it doesn't seem to yield the results I think it should.

----------


## oatmeal69

I'm buying more and more into the idea of not "cutting" at all. Eat to support growth. Burn extra with cardio.

----------


## gbrice75

> Why july 18th.
> And I thought you left with swifto? No prob bouncing back and forth


People can be members on both boards. The people who were using this board as a means to recruit new members (i.e. poaching our members via the PM system) to that site are the ones who are gone. 




> Gb your tired of cutting! I thought you were on a cut for life!


Sure seems like it. The problem is, most of the time I don't cut hardcore/long enough to get really lean (as in this time), start to get depressed about muscle loss, and switch gears (again, as in now, lol)... but have problems building muscle (insulin resistance, etc.), wind up putting on mostly fat, and the vicious cycle continues!  :Frown: 




> I'm buying more and more into the idea of not "cutting" at all. Eat to support growth. Burn extra with cardio.


Same here. I'm just SICK of cutting. Mainly for the reasons stated above, I've been on a perpetual cut for the better part of 4 years. I'm looking to recomp at this point, as I know now (after experimentation) that 'bulking', even lean, will never work for me. I'm working on the changes though, see my new workout routine below.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Next week, I'll be starting my new workout routine. As mentioned, I've decided to give DC training a run. I've read about it for years, considered it a few times, but never really thought I was ready. Now, mentally, I'm beyond ready. Physically however, remains to be seen (injuries). Regardless, I can't wait around forever, so I'm going to give it a run and see how things go. 

If you're not familiar with the DC routine, google it. It's an HIT type program with a twist, and many people have seen excellent results using it over the years. Once you understand the routine, my workout plan below will make sense to you:

Workouts are Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, follow an A,B,A .... B,A,B... pattern. 30 mins cardio PWO, 60 mins fasted on off days. 

*A1:* 
Incline Smith Bench Press
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
Weighted Dips
Lat Pulldown (medium grip)
Seated Row (wide grip)

*A2:*
Decline Hammer Strength Press
Smith Shoulder Press
Lying Tricep Extension (skull crusher-ish movement)
Pull Ups (weighted when necessary)
T-Bar Row (barbell in the corner, using V-handle attachment, hence, narrow grip)

*A3:*
Incline Hammer Strength Press OR Incline DB Press (undecided)
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Close Grip Smith Press 
Hammer Strength Lat Pulldown
Rack Pulls (mid-shin)

*B1:*
Alternating DB Curl
Leg Press
Calf Raise (on leg press machine)
Stiff Leg Deads

*B2:* 
Barbell Preacher Curl
Hack Squat
Seated Leg Curl
Standing Calf Raise

*B3:*
DB Preacher Curl (using incline bench)
Barbell Squat
Lying Leg Curl
Seated Calf Raise

Calories will be roughly 2500 on workout days, 1800 on non-workout days (via carb decrease), and a single day on the weekend at 3000-3500 (via carb increase). Protein @ 250g, fat at 70g throughout.

----------


## --->>405<<---

i still think u ought to try what ive been doing at some point GB.. me being an ex fat boy like u and having a tendency to gain body fat i can attest to this method being awesome! using fasting to also help with insulin sensitivity aS WELL as allow me to eat larger meals when the fast is over makes this diet really great man! i also like the upper/lower split and doing cardio eod or 4.5 x per week on average  :Smilie: 

it has also helped me to gain LBM and strength while staying lean. it really opens up doors to a new way of thinking about diet which IMO is its biggest benefit!

----------


## gbrice75

> i still think u ought to try what ive been doing at some point GB.. me being an ex fat boy like u and having a tendency to gain body fat i can attest to this method being awesome! using fasting to also help with insulin sensitivity aS WELL as allow me to eat larger meals when the fast is over makes this diet really great man! i also like the upper/lower split and doing cardio eod or 4.5 x per week on average 
> 
> it has also helped me to gain LBM and strength while staying lean. it really opens up doors to a new way of thinking about diet which IMO is its biggest benefit!


I probably will, but don't want to change up too many things at once. Then I'll never know what works, and what doesn't, for me. Also, it's time I focus on training moreso than diet. I won't let diet fall by the wayside, mind you. I'm just saying that I think I've been going through the motions with regard to training for the past year or more.

----------


## probuild42

GB, this thread is awesome!! I will probably read several times to try and absorb as much as I can. The dedication and knowledge posted from you and guys is inspiring to guys like me. Also I think would be a great read for guys signing up. I see a lot of posts like my first few and thought my diet/training was in check (more like a reality check, LOL). This is honestly fuel for the body and mind!!

----------


## gbrice75

> GB, this thread is awesome!! I will probably read several times to try and absorb as much as I can. The dedication and knowledge posted from you and guys is inspiring to guys like me. Also I think would be a great read for guys signing up. I see a lot of posts like my first few and thought my diet/training was in check (more like a reality check, LOL). This is honestly fuel for the body and mind!!


Awesome, thanks man! Glad you're able to find some inspiration and/or knowledge here. Welcome aboard, and stick around!  :Smilie:

----------


## oatmeal69

> Same here. I'm just SICK of cutting. Mainly for the reasons stated above, I've been on a perpetual cut for the better part of 4 years. I'm looking to recomp at this point, as I know now (after experimentation) that 'bulking', even lean, will never work for me. I'm working on the changes though, see my new workout routine below.


Maybe I'll post a thread about this. I just hate running on the hamster wheel of working so hard to gain a pound or two of muscle, then losing it with a cut. 
Have you ever tried that? Just staying really close to your TDEE, maybe even a bit over, and just keeping up with daily cardio?
I'm thinking a lot about it, because this cycle I'm about to conclude has been a success as far as adding muscle, AND leaning. I just wonder if I can keep up the leaning part in PCT and hold onto the muscle.

----------


## RaginCajun

how ya doing over there buddy?

----------


## oatmeal69

Yeah, what are you doing now?

----------


## Zodiac82

lol I guess everyone's wondering....whats goin on

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> how ya doing over there buddy?





> Yeah, what are you doing now?





> lol I guess everyone's wondering....whats goin on
> 
> -Release the Kracken!!!-


Hey guys, thanks for checking in on me! 

Just been laying low this week... for one, I've been very busy at work and haven't had much time to get on the forum. I started DC training this week, but so far it's been a bust. Simply, I can no longer ignore this chronic shoulder pain as it's completely destroying my workouts... I literally can't do any pressing movements now. So, not much to log this week anyway. Diet has still be on point, but I'd be lucky just to maintain right now since I can't work out with any level of intensity. 

I'm letting it rest up this week for the most part. It does feel better than it has in weeks, but still not good. I have an upper body workout scheduled tomorrow morning; i'll have to just wing it and see how it goes. Good news is after that, my next upper body workout isn't until Wednesday, so the shoulder will get a good 4-5 days complete rest.

----------


## gbrice75

Hey guys, figured I'd drop in and log my workout today since it's the first semi-decent one I've had in 2 weeks. My shoulder is still bothering me but it wasn't terrible today, and I got through my workout feeling ok. 

*Incline Hammer Strength Press*
2 warmup sets
Working Set: 250lbs x 10 (12 second rest/pause)
250lbs x 4 (12 second rest/pause)
250lbs x 1

*Smith Overhead Press*
2 warmup sets
Working Set: 175lbs x 10 (12 second rest/pause)
175lbs x 10 (12 second rest/pause)
175lbs x 10

Note: I went with a fairly moderate weight considering my injury, and was surprised I was able to get a total of 30 reps (twice my intended goal). I'd be lying if I said it was pain-free, but it wasn't as terrible as it has been recently.

*Close Grip Smith Press* (tri's)
2 warmup sets
Working Set: 165lbs x 10 (12 second rest/pause)
165lbs x 10 (12 second rest/pause)
165lbs x 6

*Hammer Strength High Row*
2 Warmup sets
Working Set: 270lbs x 10 (12 second rest pause)
270lbs x 4 (12 second rest pause)
270lbs x 2

Note: Finally a pull lift!! Something I can work with much greater intensity as there's no pain!!!

*Rack Pulls*(starting just below the knee)
2 Warmup sets
Working Set: 385lbs x 10 (12 second rest/pause)
385lbs x 5

/done

----------


## gbrice75

Figured I'd log another decent workout. Still taking it relatively light, working through the pain, feeling a bit better each day and healing:

*Incline Smith Bench Press:* 
2 warmup sets
Working set: 180lbs (plus weight of bar) x 10. Reduced weight to 160lbs, did 2 more sets (only 10 secs rest between) of 10 more reps

Note: Was only able to go down about halfway before pain got to be too much. Arms were JUST parallel, if that. Obviously, I'm going to have to work with lighter weight for now, and concentrate of ROM.

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
2 warmup sets
Working Set: setting on 15 (not sure of exact weight - but it was pretty heavy) x 10reps. Rest 10 secs, 4 more reps.

*Straight Bar Pressdown:* 
Warmup set
Working set: 150lbs x 10. Rest 10 secs, 3 more reps. rest 10 secs, 2 more reps

*Lat Pulldown* (medium-wide grip):
2 warmup sets
Working Set: 190lbs x 10. 10 secs rest, 4 more reps. 10 secs rest, 1 more set

*Wide Grip Seated High Row:* 
1 warmup set
Working set: 160lbs x 9. 10 secs rest, 4 more reps. 10 secs rest, 1 more rep

30 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

G, have you thought about TB-500?

Old TR swears by the stuff.

----------


## gbrice75

> G, have you thought about TB-500?
> 
> Old TR swears by the stuff.


I haven't. Presently staying away from anything AAS/prohormone/peptide related.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I haven't. Presently staying away from anything AAS/prohormone/peptide related.


Gotcha, it's a peptide

----------


## gbrice75

> Gotcha, it's a peptide


I'm just gonna 'cruise' (not that type of cruise) through the summer and continue to heal, hoping i'll be healthy enough to tackle Marcus' routine hard in the fall.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm just gonna 'cruise' (not that type of cruise) through the summer and continue to heal, hoping i'll be healthy enough to tackle Marcus' routine hard in the fall.


Your going to try and tackle Marcus? Want my mouthpiece? Hahaha!

I understand bud as I am having some issues flare up as well.

----------


## gbrice75

> Your going to try and tackle Marcus? Want my mouthpiece? Hahaha!
> 
> I understand bud as I am having some issues flare up as well.


lol! Marcus will probably be bound and gagged, so I should be ok!

----------


## gbrice75

So I did my first mud run Saturday, it was AWESOME!!! I'm hooked, can't wait to do more! It was the 5k Foamfest, which I think was great for a first, not too hardcore or anything, but now I'm ready for something more challenging. I handled most of those obstacles like a boss.  :Smilie:  Next up:

Spartan Race
Warrior Dash
Rugged Maniac
Savage Race

And eventually, Tough Mudder. Still feeling a bit sore, but tackled legs today nonetheless. Too lazy to log today's workout, but I'll throw it up tomorrow for anybody who cares/is still following along.

----------


## RaginCajun

> So I did my first mud run Saturday, it was AWESOME!!! I'm hooked, can't wait to do more! It was the 5k Foamfest, which I think was great for a first, not too hardcore or anything, but now I'm ready for something more challenging. I handled most of those obstacles like a boss.  Next up:
> 
> Spartan Race
> Warrior Dash
> Rugged Maniac
> Savage Race
> 
> And eventually, Tough Mudder. Still feeling a bit sore, but tackled legs today nonetheless. Too lazy to log today's workout, but I'll throw it up tomorrow for anybody who cares/is still following along.


great to here this!

nothing gets me motivated more than a little competition!

it gets addicting!

----------


## twitz

> So I did my first mud run Saturday, it was AWESOME!!! I'm hooked, can't wait to do more! It was the 5k Foamfest, which I think was great for a first, not too hardcore or anything, but now I'm ready for something more challenging. I handled most of those obstacles like a boss.  Next up:
> 
> Spartan Race
> Warrior Dash
> Rugged Maniac
> Savage Race
> 
> And eventually, Tough Mudder. Still feeling a bit sore, but tackled legs today nonetheless. Too lazy to log today's workout, but I'll throw it up tomorrow for anybody who cares/is still following along.


Awesome! Sounds tough but super fun!

Yes, log that workout  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> So I did my first mud run Saturday, it was AWESOME!!! I'm hooked, can't wait to do more! It was the 5k Foamfest, which I think was great for a first, not too hardcore or anything, but now I'm ready for something more challenging. I handled most of those obstacles like a boss.  Next up:
> 
> Spartan Race
> Warrior Dash
> Rugged Maniac
> Savage Race
> 
> And eventually, Tough Mudder. Still feeling a bit sore, but tackled legs today nonetheless. Too lazy to log today's workout, but I'll throw it up tomorrow for anybody who cares/is still following along.


sounds fun....brings out the inner kid while gettin exercise

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## gbrice75

> Awesome! Sounds tough but super fun!
> 
> Yes, log that workout


Ok, here it is:

*Friday's Workout:* Upper Body

*Decline Bench Press*
3 warmup sets
Working set: 275lbs x 10 (rest 12 secs) 275lbs x 4

*Lying Tricep Extension*
1 warmup set
working set: 70lbs x 10 (rest 12 secs) 70lbs x 5 (rest 12 secs) 70lbs x 4

*Pull Ups*
Bodyweight x 10 (rest 10 secs) bodyweight x 7 (rest 10 secs) bodyweight x 5)

*Yates Row*
1 warmup set
Working set: 185lbs x 9 (drop set) 135lbs x 10

Did some light shoulder isolation work (since I can't press) to end my workout - front raises, lateral raises, rear laterals, etc.

30 mins cardio

----------


## gbrice75

*Monday's Workout:* Lower Body (and bi's)

*Barbell Preacher Curl*
2 warmup sets
Working set: 80lbs (plus bar weight) x 10 (rest 12 secs) 7 more reps (rest 12 secs) 5 more reps

*Low Pulley Rope Curls*
1 warmup set
working set: 100lbs x 10 (rest 12 secs) 100lbs x 7 (rest 12 secs) 100lbs x 5

*Hack Squat*
2 warmup sets
Working set: 270lbs x 10 (rest 15 secs) 270lbs x 7 (rest 15 secs) 270lbs x 6

*Seated Leg Curl* (working set on 12... not sure of weight - probably 120lbs)
2 warmup sets
Working set: 12 x 10 (rest 10 secs) 12 x 3 (rest 10 secs) 12 x 2

*Standing Calf Raise* (machine set at 8, not sure of weight)
2 warmup sets
working set: 10 slow reps - 5 sec pause at top of each rep, and 5 sec pause at full stretch of each rep

30 mins cardio

----------


## gbrice75

*Wednesday:* Upper Body

Came in sweating today's workout, as on the 'menu' was incline bench press. Decided to give it a go as my shoulder was feeling 'ok'. I was fairly happy with the outcome. 

*Incline Barbell Press*
3 warmup sets (95lbs x 10, 135lbs x 10, 185lbs x 5)
Working set: 225lbs x 10 (rest 15 secs) 225lbs x 4

I did this VERY slow and controlled (which actually helped make it more intense), but was only about to go down about 2/3rds before the pain became noticeable. I was still pretty happy I was able to put up 225lbs considering my current condition. 

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*
Tried warming up with 25lb dumbbells... even that was painful. Had to skip and opt for front raises and laterals (both with 25lb dumbbells).

*Close Grip Bench Press*
1 warmup set (135lbs x 10)
Working set: 185lbs x 10 (rest 15 secs) 185lbs x 3

*Hammerstrengh High Row*
1 warmup set (90lbs)
Working set: 280lbs x 10 (rest 15 secs) 280lbs x 3 (rest 15 secs) 280lbs x 2

*Rack Pulls* (from just below knees)
Warmup 1: 225lbs x 10
Warmup 2: 315lbs x 5
Working set: 405lbs x 10 (rest 15 secs) 405lbs x 5

/done!

----------


## twitz

Nice work GB! I hope your shoulder feels better soon  :Smilie:

----------


## joebailey1271

Gb your shoulder still hurt, i did these exercises in this video, my shoulder hurt but after doing them for a while the pain is all but gone, u might try it to see if it helps.

Rotator Cuff Exercises For Rehabing Shoulder Injuries - YouTube

----------


## joebailey1271

I did a couple of sets before doing chest or shoulders and then in between sets to keep them warm, about a month or 2 my shoulders feel pretty good.

----------


## twitz

> *Incline Barbell Press*
> 3 warmup sets (95lbs x 10, 135lbs x 10, 185lbs x 5)
> *Working set: 225lbs x 10 (rest 15 secs) 225lbs x 4*
> 
> I did this VERY slow and controlled (which actually helped make it more intense), but was only about to go down about 2/3rds before the pain became noticeable. I was still pretty happy I was able to put up 225lbs considering my current condition.


AWESOME!! That's some heavy weight/with short rest for having a sore shoulder!

Nice work GB!

----------


## gbrice75

> Gb your shoulder still hurt, i did these exercises in this video, my shoulder hurt but after doing them for a while the pain is all but gone, u might try it to see if it helps.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Exercises For Rehabing Shoulder Injuries - YouTube





> I did a couple of sets before doing chest or shoulders and then in between sets to keep them warm, about a month or 2 my shoulders feel pretty good.


Thanks JB, I'm down to try anything that might help!  :Smilie: 




> AWESOME!! That's some heavy weight/with short rest for having a sore shoulder!
> 
> Nice work GB!


Thanks T!! I have to admit I'm pretty pleased with my chest lifts, all things considered.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*Friday's Workout:* Lower Body + Bi's

*Seated DB Curls*
2 warmup sets
Working Set: 45lbs x 10 (rest 15 secs) 45lbs x 4 (rest 15 secs) 45lbs x 4

*Barbell Squats*
3 warmup sets
Working Set: 335lbs x 10 (rest 15 secs) 335lbs x 5 (rest 15 secs) 335lbs x 4

*Seated Leg Curl*
1 warmup set
Working set (12 setting, 120lbs I believe) x 11 (rest 10 secs) 12 x 5

*Standing Calf Raise*
1 working set - 10 reps, 5 sec. pause at top and 5 sec pause at bottom stretch

*Power Clean*
2 warmup sets
Working Set: 155lbs x 10 (rest 10 secs) 155lbs x 5 (rest 10 secs) 1550bs x 3

----------


## Back In Black

What's your current stats buddy? Look like your avi again yet?

----------


## gbrice75

*Monday's Workout:* Upper Body

*Incline DB Bench Press*
3 warmup sets
Working set: 90lbs x 12 (rest 15 secs) 90lbs x 5

Note: this was the real test... my most (shoulder) painful of chest exercises. Was actually very happy I was able to get 90lbs for 12... definitely not the heaviest I've ever been able to do, but pretty heavy considering my injury. I payed strict attention to form which helped take some of the tension off delts - arched back, pinched shoulder blades, elbows tucked a bit, etc. 

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
1 warmup set
Working set: (set on 15 - 150lbs I believe) x 10

Note: that was it... didn't wanna press my luck.

*Tricep Pressdown*
1 warmup set
Working set: 150lbs x 10 (rest 10 secs) 150lbs x 5) rest 10 secs (150lbs x 7)

*Med-wide grip lat pulldown:* 
2 warmup sets
Working set: 200lbs x 7 (drop set) 190lbs x 5 (drop set) 180lbs x 3)

*Wide Grip Seated Row*
1 warmup set
Working set: 160lbs x 10 (rest 10 secs) 160lbs x 4

Did some extra work today as follows:

*Incline Bench, Face Down 'Rows'* - 3x15
Sets 1-3: 40lbs x 15

*Front Raises* - 3x10
Sets 1-3: 25lbs x 10 (each)

*Lateral Raises* - 3x10 (strict form)
Sets 1-3: 25lbs x 10 (each)

----------


## gbrice75

> What's your current stats buddy? Look like your avi again yet?


Bahaha, fuk no! I wish. 

I haven't weighed in about a week, but last week was just under 200lbs (fasted), probably 14-15% bodyfat. Yep, still fat.

----------


## Back In Black

> Bahaha, fuk no! I wish.
> 
> I haven't weighed in about a week, but last week was just under 200lbs (fasted), probably 14-15% bodyfat. Yep, still fat.


So, let's say you dropped 10lbs, all fat, you'd still look bigger then me wouldn't you? Even though we would, I think, have the same stats.

----------


## gearbox

> So, let's say you dropped 10lbs, all fat, you'd still look bigger then me wouldn't you? Even though we would, I think, have the same stats.


the secrets in the baby oil he uses :0

----------


## gbrice75

> So, let's say you dropped 10lbs, all fat, you'd still look bigger then me wouldn't you? Even though we would, I think, have the same stats.


Meh, probably not tbh. I think we'd look very similar. 




> the secrets in the baby oil he uses :0


 :LOL:

----------


## baseline_9

How's things G..... Good to see the log still going... Are there any pics?

Not been around in some time, hope all is good

I'm still following flexible dieting which is going to be a lifestyle thing for me from now on.... It is by far the best approach IMO.... Goal is to get down to about 7%BF before starting a very long and slow lean gaining phase..... Probably about 1.5-2 lbs a month for maybe 30-40 weeks.... It's going to be hard to stay focused on the macros but I know it will be worth it...

What's your plan? Short/long term?

----------


## gbrice75

> How's things G..... Good to see the log still going... Are there any pics?
> 
> Not been around in some time, hope all is good
> 
> I'm still following flexible dieting which is going to be a lifestyle thing for me from now on.... It is by far the best approach IMO.... Goal is to get down to about 7%BF before starting a very long and slow lean gaining phase..... Probably about 1.5-2 lbs a month for maybe 30-40 weeks.... It's going to be hard to stay focused on the macros but I know it will be worth it...
> 
> What's your plan? Short/long term?


Thanks brother! I'll post pics in a min (nothing great, just taken in the gym this morning). Sounds like you're enjoying your new style, always good to hear. Hit me up via PM, I'd like to hear more about your new 'coach'.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Upper Body (minus bi's)

*Incline Bench Press*
3 warmup sets
1 working set - 225lbs x 12 (rest 15 secs) 225lbs x 3

Not bad for somebody who still has nagging elbow and shoulder injuries. When I'm healthy, I'm gonna beast the shit outta incline!

*Close Grip Flat Bench*
1 warmup set
1 working set - 185lbs x 9 (rest 15 secs) 185lbs x 3 (rest 15 secs) 185lbs x 2

*Hammer Strength High Row*
1 warmup set
1 working set - 290lbs x 9 (rest 15 secs) 290lbs x 3 (rest 15 secs) 290lbs x 2

*Rack Pulls*  (bar resting below the knees)
2 warmup sets
1 working set - 425lbs x 11

Due to my ongoing shoulder issue, I've had to get creative - I can't overhead press at all, so that's out. Front raises bother me less, but still bother me. So, I started doing my own version of a 2 handed, close grip dumbbell front raise that doesn't bother me at all! Picture doing a dumbbell swing, except stand erect and obviously don't hip-thrust - just use your delts to bring the weight up to just above parallel, hold it for a second, then control it back down. Burns pretty good, and right where I need it most - delt/chest tie-in.  :Smilie: 

*Modified Front Raise*
Pyramided 30>40>50>40>30 (~ 10 reps each)

*Lateral Raise*
30lbs x 10 drop set 20lbs x 8 drop set 10lbs x 10 (BURN!!!)

----------


## gbrice75

Pics taken this morning, 206lbs (not fasted), 5'10, roughly 14% or so (ugh).

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pics taken this morning, 206lbs (not fasted), 5'10, roughly 14% or so (ugh).


lots of shaved heads in there! hahaha

looking good but get a tan!

----------


## gbrice75

Story of my life... pale, bald. Haha, thanks buddy.

----------


## Back In Black

You still look MUCH bigger than me :Frown:

----------


## gbrice75

> You still look MUCH bigger than me


Good lighting + a good pump + the right pose/angle will transform even the fattest of fatties, lol

----------


## Back In Black

> Good lighting + a good pump + the right pose/angle will transform even the fattest of fatties, lol


Bahahaha, I'm yet to find lighting good enough in my gym :Wink:

----------


## Brazensol

I wished I could complain about 14% bf... lol. Someday! Soon!

----------


## oatmeal69

Dude, you've got guns!

----------


## gbrice75

> Bahahaha, I'm yet to find lighting good enough in my gym


 :LOL: 




> I wished I could complain about 14% bf... lol. Someday! Soon!


I hear ya man. I'm sure when I'm 10%, I'll want single digit. 




> Dude, you've got guns!


Meh, lol. In these pics maybe.

----------


## baseline_9

Lookin pretty thick G

What's the time frame on the 10% goal? Thinking 8 weeks (average 0.5% per week)

----------


## gbrice75

> Lookin pretty thick G
> 
> What's the time frame on the 10% goal? Thinking 8 weeks (average 0.5% per week)


Well, there's a LOT going on, so this will be one of the most trying times in my life (with regard to being consistent) to date. 

We've moving in 5 weeks... all of my routines (cooking, storing, hell, even when I take my shower) will be turned upside down. I'm losing my gym too. With all that going on, it's gonna be tough. 

Further, I have a marathon I'm running (mud run actually) in 8 weeks. I want to get in as good of shape as possible for it. I don't honestly think i'll be at 10% by then, all things considered, but I'm giving myself 8 hardcore weeks to get as close as I can. I am more concerned with maintaining strength and muscle mass than with losing bodyfat though, to be honest.

----------


## baseline_9

> Well, there's a LOT going on, so this will be one of the most trying times in my life (with regard to being consistent) to date. 
> 
> We've moving in 5 weeks... all of my routines (cooking, storing, hell, even when I take my shower) will be turned upside down. I'm losing my gym too. With all that going on, it's gonna be tough. 
> 
> Further, I have a marathon I'm running (mud run actually) in 8 weeks. I want to get in as good of shape as possible for it. I don't honestly think i'll be at 10% by then, all things considered, but I'm giving myself 8 hardcore weeks to get as close as I can. I am more concerned with maintaining strength and muscle mass than with losing bodyfat though, to be honest.


That's king of my primary goal too.... I figure as long as I'm maintaining strength and dropping weight I should not be loosing too much LBM....

Them tough mudder things are hard from what I've seen lol

----------


## kelkel

> Pics taken this morning, 206lbs (not fasted), 5'10, roughly 14% or so (ugh).


Looking good GB! Is everyone in the gym bald except that one guy?

----------


## gbrice75

> That's king of my primary goal too.... I figure as long as I'm maintaining strength and dropping weight I should not be loosing too much LBM....
> 
> Them tough mudder things are hard from what I've seen lol


Yea, the Tough Mudder is a beast (10-12 miles). The one I'm doing is moderate at 5 miles, but still has some tough obstacles. 

Savage Race - The Race Built To Kick Your Ass! |




> Looking good GB! Is everyone in the gym bald except that one guy?


Thanks Kel! lol, I know man... noticing all the baldee's here!! Must be something in the air, taking our hair away!

----------


## Zodiac82

looking good brotha....thick

-Beast Mode-

----------


## gbrice75

> looking good brotha....thick
> 
> -Beast Mode-


Thanks my dude!

----------


## twitz

Pumped to read how you'll be training for the mud run. They look like loads of fun!

Nice changes in your new pic GB!!! Are you finally becoming happy with your delts? Looking great!

----------


## gbrice75

> Pumped to read how you'll be training for the mud run. They look like loads of fun!
> 
> Nice changes in your new pic GB!!! Are you finally becoming happy with your delts? Looking great!


Thanks T!! I did my first mud run about a month ago and am officially addicted!! 

I'm happy with my delts in *these pics*, but not in the mirror and/or other (unposed) pics.

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Bi's and Lower Body

*Seated Alternate DB Curl*
2 warmup sets
1 working set: 45lbs x 10 (rest 10 secs) 45lbs x 4

*Barbell Squat*
2 warmup sets
1 working set: 355lbs x 9 (rest 15 secs) 355lbs x 3

*Seated Leg Curl*
2 warmup sets
1 working set: set on 12 (120lbs?) x 12 (rest 10 secs) 120lbs x 5

*Standing Calf Raise* (machine)
picked a comfortable weight, did 2x10 - each rep w/ a 5 second pause on my toes, and another 5 second pause in the stretch at the bottom of the movement - as far as I can stretch. Painful, and creates a pretty intense calve workout!

----------


## twitz

> *Barbell Squat*
> 2 warmup sets
> 1 working set: 355lbs x 9 (rest 15 secs) 355lbs x 3


NICE work GB! 

Are the shorter rest periods to help build endurance for the mud run (sorry if I missed this)...?

----------


## gbrice75

> NICE work GB! 
> 
> Are the shorter rest periods to help build endurance for the mud run (sorry if I missed this)...?


Nah, I'm actually just loosely following the DC training routine... the short rests are really just one set with rest/pause thrown in.

I'm officially going to 'train' for the mud run starting Monday which will allow me 8 weeks to get in shape. I'd like to reduce bodyfat, increase endurance, and most of all, increase explosiveness.

----------


## gbrice75

Hey guys, it's been a while - I have a LOT going on right now in my personal life, so my time here has been limited. Just figured I'd update for anybody still following.  :Wink: 

I switched up my training routine this week, mainly just for a mental break if nothing else. It's a high intensity, moderate volume approach. Volume (via additional sets) increases slightly as the 6 week cycle progresses. I'll log Monday and today's workouts below:

*Monday -* Chest and Delts

*Decline Bench Press*
Set 1: 275lbs x 10
Set 2: 245lbs x 9

*Incline Bench Press*
Set 1: 215lbs x 10
Set 2: 205lbs x 10

*Incline Fly's*
Set 1: 30lbs (each) x 12
Set 2: 30lbs (each) x 12

Note: Keeping exercises like this light in an effort to continue healing my injured shoulder. It's better, but definitely not 100% - maybe 70% currently. 

*Rack Shoulder Press -* skipped, for the reason above

*Modified Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 15lbs x 15
Set 2: 15lbs x 10

*Bent Over Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 15lbs x 12
Set 2: 15lbs x 10

----------


## gbrice75

*Tuesday -* Back and Tri's

*Lat Pulldown*
Set 1: 190lbs x 10
Set 2: 170lbs x 10

*Seated Row* (medium grip)
Set 1: 150lbs x 11
Set 2: 150lbs x 9

*Smith Shrugs*
Set 1: 275lbs x 12
Set 2: 275lbs x 9

*Rack Deads*
Set 1: 385lbs x 9
Set 2: 335lbs x 12

*Skull Crushers*
Set 1: 90lbs x 11
Set 2: 80lbs x 12

*Overhead Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 120lbs x 12
Set 2: 120lbs x 12

----------


## gbrice75

Last night's dinner: 'Tex-Mex Chicken'. 

1tsp EVOO
9oz boneless/skinless chicken breast
1/2 onion
1/2 green bell pepper
1/2 red bell pepper
Perfect Pinch Mexican Seasoning, liberally sprinkled
2tbsp fat free sour cream
30g Weight Watchers Low-Fat Shredded Cheese
Paprika

Roughly: 60g protein, 20g carbs, 15g fat

----------


## Brazensol

That looks good! I'll have to try it as I love Mexican food!

----------


## Zodiac82

look at what the cat dragged in  :Smilie: 
figured uve been busy moving and all....good to see ya logging

man that dinner looks like its straight from a restaurant...nice

-Beast Mode-

----------


## -KJ-

That picture has made me hungry  :Smilie: 

Hope all is well bro...

----------


## gbrice75

> look at what the cat dragged in 
> figured uve been busy moving and all....good to see ya logging
> 
> man that dinner looks like its straight from a restaurant...nice
> 
> -Beast Mode-





> That picture has made me hungry 
> 
> Hope all is well bro...


lol, thanks guys!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Hey guys, just checking in. I haven't posted (or been on the forum) in a while as I have a LOT going on in my personal life currently. Figured I'd stop by and post up today's workout just for shits and giggles:

*Decline Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 290lbs x 8
Set 2: 275lbs x 7
Set 3: 275 x 5

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 225lbs x 10
Set 2: 225lbs x 7
Set 3: 225lbs x 9 (w/ assist)

*Incline Dumbbell Fly's*
Sets 1-3: 45lbs x 10

*Modified Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 25lbs x 7 (supersetted w/ 8 reps standard lateral raise)
Set 2: 25lbs x 6 (supersetted w/ 6 reps standard lateral raise)
Set 3: 20lbs x 5 (supersetted w/ 5 reps standard lateral raise)

*Incline Rear Delt Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 15lbs x 12
Set 2: 15lbs x 10
Set 3: 15lbs x 8

*Seated Shoulder Press* (machine)
Set 1: 120lbs x 15
Set 2: 120lbs x 10

Continuing to take it easy w/ shoulder pressing as the movement still causes me considerable pain in my left shoulder. Working through it slowly, but surely.

----------


## -KJ-

> Hey guys, just checking in. I haven't posted (or been on the forum) in a while as I have a LOT going on in my personal life currently. Figured I'd stop by and post up today's workout just for shits and giggles:
> 
> Decline Barbell Bench Press
> Set 1: 290lbs x 8
> Set 2: 275lbs x 7
> Set 3: 275 x 5
> 
> Incline Barbell Bench Press
> Set 1: 225lbs x 10
> ...


Good job mate! Stay strong... I'd love to have steady plan vacation is over soon and ill be back at it!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Good job mate! Stay strong... I'd love to have steady plan vacation is over soon and ill be back at it!!


Thanks buddy!!! Get er' done!

Today's Workout:

*Lat Pulldown* (starting w/ wide grip, narrowing grip w/ each set)
Set 1: 210lbs x 8
Set 2: 200lbs 7
Set 3: 190lbs x 7

*Seated Row* (same as above, re: grip)
Set 1: 160lbs x 9
Set 2: 150lbs x 8
Set 3: 140lbs x 10

*Dumbbell Shrugs*
Sets 1-3: 60lbs dumbbells x 20 
Note: I do 10 reps slightly bent, roughly 45 degrees, then another 10 in the usual upright position

*Deadlift*
3 warmup sets (135lbs x 10, 225lbs x 10, 315lbs x 10)
Working set: 405lbs x 7

*Skull Crushers*
Set 1: 95lbs x 10
Set 2: 85lbs x 9
Set 3: 85lbs x 7

*Overhead Tricep Extensions* (high pulley, rope attachment)
Set 1: 110lbs x 10
Set 2: 110lbs x 10
Set 3: 110lbs x 10

Did some light work w/ face pulls and then 2 sets of bodyweight pull ups, 10 reps each.

----------


## bazzaman

Read through your log to get caught up & nice work! Impressive workouts! Look forward to following more. Keep going strong!

----------


## Gaspari1255

Good Job, G. Haven't spoke to ya in a long time. Hope all is well.

----------


## gbrice75

> Read through your log to get caught up & nice work! Impressive workouts! Look forward to following more. Keep going strong!


Thanks bazz, appreciate you taking the time to read though! I'm moving in a week; once that's over, I'll hopefully get more regular on the board again. I feel so out of sorts here these days!




> Good Job, G. Haven't spoke to ya in a long time. Hope all is well.


Wow, look who the cat dragged in!! Thanks brother, good to see you still around. Hope all is well with you too. You 300lbs yet? You sexy fcking beast you!!  :LOL:

----------


## gearbox

Great work outs and your throwing around some serious weight. Congrats bud hope shoulder heals up

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Thanks bazz, appreciate you taking the time to read though! I'm moving in a week; once that's over, I'll hopefully get more regular on the board again. I feel so out of sorts here these days!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, look who the cat dragged in!! Thanks brother, good to see you still around. Hope all is well with you too. * You 300lbs yet?*  You sexy fcking beast you!!



Not even close, lol. 235lbs @ 10%. Staying lean forever (well that's the plan). I'm over carrying an extra 50lbs of water/fat just to look "big".

----------


## gbrice75

> Great work outs and your throwing around some serious weight. Congrats bud hope shoulder heals up


Thanks gear!! I'm trying!




> Not even close, lol. 235lbs @ 10%. Staying lean forever (well that's the plan). I'm over carrying an extra 50lbs of water/fat just to look "big".


Nice man, I like the way you're thinking now. I recall a guy a couple years ago saying something along the lines of "abs are overrated" lol  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Not even close, lol. 235lbs @ 10%. Staying lean forever (well that's the plan). I'm over carrying an extra 50lbs of water/fat just to look "big".


Btw - 235lbs @ 10% is beasting out bro, great job.

----------


## Brazensol

Anyone tell you you're bald...? lol.

Keep up the great work!

----------


## bazzaman

No problem man! Best of luck with the move! Hopefully once your settled in you can get back into the swing of things. Funny thing is, I am in the exact same boat as you. Just moved last week, so busy and unfortunately the gym/forum/diet hit the curb for awhile. Back at it now though! 

Impressive workouts! Big numbers! Motivating me to hit it harder, Keep it in "Beast Mode" bro!

----------


## gbrice75

> Anyone tell you you're bald...? lol.
> 
> Keep up the great work!


Friends never let me forget...  :Wink: 




> No problem man! Best of luck with the move! Hopefully once your settled in you can get back into the swing of things. Funny thing is, I am in the exact same boat as you. Just moved last week, so busy and unfortunately the gym/forum/diet hit the curb for awhile. Back at it now though! 
> 
> Impressive workouts! Big numbers! Motivating me to hit it harder, Keep it in "Beast Mode" bro!


Thanks man. Yea, moving sucks. Evidently, I'm a hoarder. I never knew it, but after the daunting task of cleaning out this house (basement/attic/garage/shed/under the deck - all aside from actual livable space), that turns out to be the case!

Thanks buddy, how are things going with you? I haven't spoken to (or seen an update from) Twitz in a while... I hope all is well with you both!

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Chest, Delts

*Decline Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 275lbs x 10
Set 2: 255lbs x 9
Set 3: 225lbs x 9
Set 4: 185lbs x 13

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 215lbs x 7
Set 2: 185lbs x 8
Set 3: 165lbs x 9
Set 4: 155lbs x 8

My numbers on incline are laughable, but that's mainly because decline burned me out. I'm definitely built to excel in lower rep ranges (4-7) with heavier weights (as per last chest session)... I don't have good muscle endurance for sure. 

*Modified Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 20lbs x 12
Set 2: 20lbs x 8
Set 3: 15lbs x 8
Set 4: 10lbs x 10 (then went to failure in standard laterals, about 7 more reps)

*Incline Rear Delt Lateral Raise*
Sets 1-2: 15lbs x 12
Sets 3-4: 10lbs x 12

Finished with some light machine presses (as per my injured left rotator), a couple sets of light (20lb each) front raises, and called it a day.

----------


## Brazensol

> Friends never let me forget... 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. Yea, moving sucks. Evidently, I'm a hoarder. I never knew it, but after the daunting task of cleaning out this house (basement/attic/garage/shed/under the deck - all aside from actual livable space), that turns out to be the case!
> 
> Thanks buddy, how are things going with you? I haven't spoken to (or seen an update from) Twitz in a while... I hope all is well with you both!


We are also in the process of moving across the country. I had a 20 cubic yard dumpster brought out to the house (because the 10 cubic yard dunmpster actually cost more - go figure) to do some "cleansing". The thing looked huge sitting there in the driveway but hell if we didn't almost fill it up! Guess we (as least I) are hoarders and pack rats too.

----------


## Brazensol

Your weights and reps look pretty damn good to me! I have to keep reminding myself it all about molding the body not how much I can lift! Sometimes it is hard to check the ego at the door though. My next bicep workout will be a hard one to do. I NEED (MUST) drop my weights for any type of barbell/ezcurl bar movements. My right elbow tendonosis is starting to flair up again with a vengence. I'm going to cut my weights by 50-60% and go for failure on every set. I read an article not too long ago that demonstrated this was as effective as building muscle as heavy weight moderate sets. I hope it works... But I don't really have a choice at this point. If I keep up like I am I won't be able to do anything with my right arm. Injuries suck.

----------


## austinite

Thank you for keeping this updated,GB! Much appreciated brother.

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see you are still truckin along!

are you still training for that race?

----------


## gbrice75

> Your weights and reps look pretty damn good to me! I have to keep reminding myself it all about molding the body not how much I can lift! Sometimes it is hard to check the ego at the door though.


Thanks, and I agree with you 100%. Honestly, I don't care much about strength. I lift (relatively) decent numbers just because I can; not because I'm 'trying' to. i.e. I go for a target rep range and work as hard as possible what allows me to hit failure within said range. 

The problem is my body doesn't develop/grow anywhere near in line with my strength. I see guys who can max bench (for reps) 225 or so and are better developed than I am. I'd take that any day of the week.




> My next bicep workout will be a hard one to do. I NEED (MUST) drop my weights for any type of barbell/ezcurl bar movements. My right elbow tendonosis is starting to flair up again with a vengence. I'm going to cut my weights by 50-60% and go for failure on every set. I read an article not too long ago that demonstrated this was as effective as building muscle as heavy weight moderate sets. I hope it works... But I don't really have a choice at this point. If I keep up like I am I won't be able to do anything with my right arm. Injuries suck.


I have the same issue, in both forearms/elbows actually. Yea, it's a bitch and negatively impacts ALL my workouts, not just arms. My best advice to you is to avoid barbell curl work and stick with all dumbbells. I've found that staying locked in that plane (barbell) stresses my joints, while dumbbells allow me much more freedom. I still hit the dumbbells with good form. Also, stay away from (hyper)extending on the negative... IMO curls aren't one of those exercises where you have to go for max 'stretch' ... by going down only about 3/4, you're actually keeping tension on the muscle, and TUT is very important. 




> Thank you for keeping this updated,GB! Much appreciated brother.


Thanks for continuing to check in brother!




> glad to see you are still truckin along!
> 
> are you still training for that race?


I'm still running the race, but I'd be lying if I said I were 'training' for it. With my pending move, my life is upside down. Pots, pans, utensils, etc. are all packed and I've pretty much been relying on take out for the most part. Some bad, some not so bad (i'm not completely throwing my diet out the window), but far from ideal and nothing that will get me in shape. I'm probably maintaining right now if anything. I'll just be flabby and out of shape for the run. I don't mind though, I was never doing it to be competitive anyway - just wanted to have fun. Running it without a shirt would've been nice, but no way that'll happen now. Not with 2 london broils hanging off my back, lol.

----------


## Brazensol

*I have the same issue, in both forearms/elbows actually. Yea, it's a bitch and negatively impacts ALL my workouts, not just arms. My best advice to you is to avoid barbell curl work and stick with all dumbbells. I've found that staying locked in that plane (barbell) stresses my joints, while dumbbells allow me much more freedom. I still hit the dumbbells with good form. Also, stay away from (hyper)extending on the negative... IMO curls aren't one of those exercises where you have to go for max 'stretch' ... by going down only about 3/4, you're actually keeping tension on the muscle, and TUT is very important.* 

Very good advice!

----------


## gbrice75

Thx Brother!

----------


## gbrice75

Hey all, just a brief update. I'm in the middle of moving, sold our house etc. so right now shit is upside down. We'll be staying with family for a while until we're settled in our permanent new home (long story for another day). 

In that intermediate period, I won't have much access/time to cook, prep, etc. as I usually do, so mainly out of convenience more than anything else, I'm going to run IF for a while. I plan to keep it really simple:

2000 calories on workout days - 250/100/65

2000 calories on non-workout days - 250/110, trace carbs

A single refeed day at 2500 calories - 250/100/65

Workouts will still be in the am (6am to roughly 7:30am). 

Meal 1 (fast break) 12pm: 125g protein, 50g carbs, 33g fat (50% of total calories and 50% of each macro)

Meal 2 - 4pm: 60g protein, 25g carbs, 15g fat (25% of total calories and each macro)

Meal 3: 7:30pm: 60g protein, 25f carbs, 15g fat (25% of total calories and each macro)

Nice and simple. Non workout days will simply drop carbs and increase fats to make up the missing 400 calories. Refeed day will be +500 calories via an additional 125g carbs. 

This will continue as long as it needs it, i.e. until we're in a permanent situation where I have my kitchen back!

----------


## --->>405<<---

was wondering about the move  :Smilie: 

have u moved yet? i have also switched to eating the same amounts every day. 2200cals. just dropping carbs on non training days too.

----------


## Brazensol

> Hey all, just a brief update. I'm in the middle of moving, sold our house etc. so right now shit is upside down. We'll be staying with family for a while until we're settled in our permanent new home (long story for another day). 
> 
> In that intermediate period, I won't have much access/time to cook, prep, etc. as I usually do, so mainly out of convenience more than anything else, I'm going to run IF for a while. I plan to keep it really simple:
> 
> 2000 calories on workout days - 250/100/65
> 
> 2000 calories on non-workout days - 250/110, trace carbs
> 
> A single refeed day at 2500 calories - 250/100/65
> ...


We're moving it two weeks ourselves. It's both exciting and annoying (and a pita) at the same time.

----------


## Tron3219

Yeah yeah moving blah blah blah where's the progress photos! It's been over a month lol

How ya been buddy

----------


## gbrice75

> was wondering about the move 
> 
> have u moved yet? i have also switched to eating the same amounts every day. 2200cals. just dropping carbs on non training days too.


Not yet. We're moved out (i.e. no furniture, utensils, etc.) but still in the house. We literally have our mattress and boxspring, paper/plastic utensils, a TV hung on the wall, wires all exposed, and my son's crib. Oh, and a few stools around our bar. Just waiting on the closing date which was supposed to be LAST Monday. 




> We're moving it two weeks ourselves. It's both exciting and annoying (and a pita) at the same time.


I'm going with annoying. lol




> Yeah yeah moving blah blah blah where's the progress photos! It's been over a month lol
> 
> How ya been buddy


lmao! I've been ok... just stressed with all this shit. Long story, i'll post up one day in the lounge. 

Pics attached. Taken this morning, 208lbs (fed). Same fat fck I was a month ago when I posted the last set (which made me realize I wear this shirt a lot, lol!)

----------


## RaginCajun

Bahahahaha, I was gonna comment on the shirt!!!

Do what you can do man!

Wish you all the best with your move and new life

----------


## gbrice75

Squatted 405lbs today. 1st set for 3 reps, 2nd set for 4. I'm sure I held back a bit but that's only because I've never even attempted 405 before. That's not a lot of weight for some of you guys, but I've never been a strong squatter and it's a PR for me. Working my way up to 495lbs for reps.  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> Squatted 405lbs today. 1st set for 3 reps, 2nd set for 4. I'm sure I held back a bit but that's only because I've never even attempted 405 before. That's not a lot of weight for some of you guys, but I've never been a strong squatter and it's a PR for me. Working my way up to 495lbs for reps.


There's a joke here :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Where's your bf at right now? You look way more than 15lbs heavier than me (in a good way) probably double :Frown:

----------


## gbrice75

> There's a joke here


lol, just reread my post and got the joke. Why'd he have to take the damn name 405!!?!?  :LOL: 




> Where's your bf at right now? You look way more than 15lbs heavier than me (in a good way) probably double


My bodyfat is probably about 11% in my upper and lower thirds, and 20% in the middle third, lol. So roughly 15% when all combined.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ put me down dammit!!  :LOL:

----------


## Back In Black

> lol, just reread my post and got the joke. Why'd he have to take the damn name 405!!?!? 
> 
> My bodyfat is probably about 11% in my upper and lower thirds, and 20% in the middle third, lol. So roughly 15% when all combined.


Only slightly more than me, hmm you definitely look much much bigger than me, bollocks :Frown: 




> ^^ put me down dammit!!


You're fat and ugly :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Only slightly more than me, hmm you definitely look much much bigger than me, bollocks


Probably only while posed. I see unposed/random pics and vidoes of me and I don't even look like I work out.

----------


## gbrice75

Re: my fat arse.

----------


## Back In Black

> Re: my fat arse.


Fit it in your macros's big guy, it's all good :Smilie: 

Looks yummy though!

----------


## gbrice75

> Fit it in your macros's big guy, it's all good
> 
> Looks yummy though!


I doubt this would fit anybody's macros, lol. But it was awesome, I must admit:

Sausage, bacon, taylor ham, eggs, cheese, and potatoes on a roll with salt, pepper and ketchup.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> You're fat and ugly


fugly  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Hey all, it's been a while and I wanted to drop by and update. 

So, for any of you who don't already know, we sold our home rather quickly (much faster than expected) and are now temporarily staying with family until we can work out our next move (hopefully the move to FL). It's been rough... pretty much no diet to speak of, and I've been through 3 different gyms in as many weeks, trying to find something suitable for the near short term future. 

Today marks week 1 where I finally feel somewhat 'settled' - I am back on a diet regimen and started a workout routine today, getting back into the swing of things. I definitely put on some bodyfat and honestly am probably in the worst shape I've been in 4+ years, but it's not that bad to be honest. Nothing 12 weeks of hard dieting can't undo. Sitting somewhere between 15-20% bodyfat. 

Basically running Baseline's / Layne Norton's Power/Hypertrophy split routine. Today's workout was lower body power:

*Squats*
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-4: 335lbs x 5

*Deadlift*
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-4: 365lbs x 5

*Standing Calve Raise*
1 'feel' set
Workings Sets 1-4: 240lbs x 5

20 mins moderate cardio

As you can see, I'm feeling out the routine, trying to find my working weights. I easily got through what I did above, so next week i'll bump the weight and get closer to my 5RM which is where I need to be working at on these power days.

Tomorrow, upper body power!

----------


## RaginCajun

Bam!

Good to see an update bud

I think you need more cardio!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good to see u back there GB. BTW chipotle just opened here and im gonna be going soon for my first try of it. what do u recommend?

----------


## gbrice75

> Bam!
> 
> Good to see an update bud
> 
> I think you need more cardio!!!


Thanks sir. I think you're right. Lots more. 




> good to see u back there GB. BTW chipotle just opened here and im gonna be going soon for my first try of it. what do u recommend?


I recommend you.... stay away!! It's the devil I tell ya!!!  :LOL: 


Get a bowl, skip the burrito, and ask for double meat:

full serving chicken
full serving steak
cilantro-lime brown rice
black beans
peppers & onions
medium salsa
cheese
lettuce
corn
sour cream
If you're feeling it, spend the extra $2 and go for the guacamole!

BAM!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Hey GB like you say no big deal. Life gets in the way sometimes. Good to see you are back at it.

----------


## oatmeal69

MMmmmm... Chipotle...

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey GB like you say no big deal. Life gets in the way sometimes. Good to see you are back at it.


Thanks brother, glad to still you guys still around and supporting us all!  :Smilie: 




> MMmmmm... Chipotle...


Oat, looking good in your avy bro. Looks to me like you've figured shit out!?

----------


## oatmeal69

GB - Thanks man! That was right at the end of my last cycle, about 4 months ago. I definitely figured out some things over my last cycle. I've kept most if not all my strength gains, which to me means I've kept whatever muscle I gained, even if it's not as 'swole up' as when on AAS. I'm still about as lean, although not showing the cuts quite like my avi. MY diet was really clean and dialed during the cycle, and I was able to add muscle and drop fat simultaneously. Like I said, I've maintained a good bit of that, so I'm stoked. Coming to terms with my genetics has been helpful too - I'm never going to have a bodybuilder physique, but if I can be lean and fit, I'm becoming okay with it.
Since the cycle I've added some fat to the diet, mostly by eating the whole egg, and lesser cuts of meat, and not been as strict. I still have a little covering the bottom of my abs, but I'm also in a balancing act with my diet. I am eating some foods and portions which aren't perfect, (like eating at Chipotle) but I need to be happy too - this is a long term thing.
Good to see you back.

----------


## gbrice75

> GB - Thanks man! That was right at the end of my last cycle, about 4 months ago. I definitely figured out some things over my last cycle. I've kept most if not all my strength gains, which to me means I've kept whatever muscle I gained, even if it's not as 'swole up' as when on AAS. I'm still about as lean, although not showing the cuts quite like my avi. MY diet was really clean and dialed during the cycle, and I was able to add muscle and drop fat simultaneously. Like I said, I've maintained a good bit of that, so I'm stoked. *Coming to terms with my genetics has been helpful too - I'm never going to have a bodybuilder physique, but if I can be lean and fit, I'm becoming okay with it.*


Same conclusion I've come to... or at least am coming to terms with. I know you and I feel very much the same way in this regard. 




> Since the cycle I've added some fat to the diet, mostly by eating the whole egg, and lesser cuts of meat, and not been as strict. I still have a little covering the bottom of my abs, but I'm also in a balancing act with my diet.* I am eating some foods and portions which aren't perfect, (like eating at Chipotle) but I need to be happy too - this is a long term thing.
> Good to see you back*.


Exactly bro. Further, neither of us plan to step on a stage (as far as I know), so why not enjoy ourselves a bit, whilst *still* being in better shape than 90% of the population?!

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout: Upper Body Power Day

*Flat Bench Press*
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-4: 265lbs x 5

*T-Bar Row*
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-4: 200lbs x 5

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*
3 warmup sets
Working sets 1-4: 70lbs each x 5

Note: Still needing to take it easy with my left shoulder. It's much better but definitely not 100%. I still feel pain with certain motions and it feels 'fragile' for lack of a better word. I'd rather go light than risk re-injuring it, possibly even more severely.

----------


## oatmeal69

> Further, neither of us plan to step on a stage (as far as I know), so why not enjoy ourselves a bit, whilst *still* being in better shape than 90% of the population?!


It'd be a clown show if I got onstage! But yeah, this is definitely a marathon, not a sprint. It's a life choice, so it has to be sustainable.

----------


## gbrice75

> It'd be a clown show if I got onstage! But yeah, this is definitely a marathon, not a sprint. It's a life choice, so it has to be sustainable.


Exactly. 

lol, I hear you. I feel I'd be laughed right off the stage too.

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Lower body hypertrophy

*Leg Press*
3 warmup sets
Working sets 1-2: 450lbs x 10
set 3: 450lbs x 9

*Hack Squat*
1 warmup set
Working sets 1-3: 180lbs x 10

Legs were jelly after the leg press as I was going very slow and controlled on both concentric and eccentric movements. Also, I go very deep on hack squat... my ass practically touches the floor.  :Smilie: 

*Lying Leg Curl*
1 warmup set
working sets 1-3: 150 x 10

*Seated Leg Curl*
working sets 1-3: 140lbs x 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
1 warmup set
working sets 1-3: 250lbs x 10

*Standing Calf Raise*
working sets 1-3: 180lbs x 10 (full, deep stretch and hold on every rep)

30 mins cardio

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Upper Body Hypertrophy

All reps slow and controlled - 3 secs concentric, 3 secs eccentric, pause at peak of movement. 

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*
2 Warmup sets
Working Sets 1-2: 185lbs x 10
Set 3: 185lbs x 9

*Decline Fly's*
1 'feel' set
Working sets 1-3: 50lbs (each) x 10

*Lat Pulldown* (medium grip)
2 Warmup sets
Working sets 1-3: 190lbs x 10

*Seated Row* (wide grip)
1 Warmup set
Working sets 1-2: 130lbs x 10
Set 3: 130lbs x 7

*Lateral Raise*
2 warmup sets
Working sets 1-3: 25lbs (each) x 10

*Rear Delt Fly's*  (reverse pec deck)
1 'feel' set
Working sets 1-3: 90lbs x 10

*'Modified' Shoulder Press*
Sets 1-3: 45lbs x 20

*Barbell Shrugs*
1 warmup set
Working sets 1-3: 225lbs x 10

*Incline Skull Crusher*
1 warmup set
Working sets 1-2: 80lbs x 10
set 3: 80lbs x 7

*Machine Curls*
1 warmup set
Working sets 1-3: 80lbs x 10

----------


## Cuz

Just following along bro. I see you don't pyramid weight much, do you get better results that way?

----------


## Docd187123

Putting up some nice numbers on your lifts GB. For me personally whenever I anticipate hiccups in my schedule, I push myself balls to the wall the weeks leading up to the hiccup. I'll use the 'hiccup' time as a delaod this way if I can't make it to the gym or time is limited it's not totally wasted since the delaod was somewha planned into my training. Other than that I love the detail in this log...keep up the BEAST work!

----------


## gbrice75

> Just following along bro. I see you don't pyramid weight much, do you get better results that way?


Thanks for following Chad!

I'm running a specific routine currently which doesn't entail pyramiding at all. I've used the technique in the past but never found it very effective. Actually, I don't even find it logical. What I *do* find logical (and effective) is reverse pyramiding. Personally, I want to give an all out effort to my heaviest lifts, the ones that really 'count' so to speak. With pyramiding, I just don't see that as being possible. Exampe:

Bench Press:
Set 1: 135lbs x 20
Set 2: 185lbs x 15
Set 2: 225lbs x 10
Set 4: 275lbs x 7
Set 5: 315lbs x 3

... and so on back down the pyramid (assuming you do a full pyramid). Now, for me personally, the weights that are really within my general working range are 275lbs - 315lbs. I guarantee you I'd get more reps on those lifts if I hadn't already burned out somewhat on the sets prior. So, reverse pyramiding is what I employ, and I use it to stay within a particular rep range. Example:

Bench Press: Rep range - 8-12 reps
Warmup sets
Set 1: 315lbs x 8
Set 2: 275lbs x 9
Set 3: 225lbs x 11
Set 4: 185lbs x 10
Set 5: 165lbs x 9

Maximal effort was put into set 1, my heaviest set. Because I was only able to get 8 reps (the low end of my target range), I reduced weight on the next set as it would be impossible to get at least 8 reps again @ 315lbs (assuming positive failure was achieved in set 1). If I had gotten 9-12 (or more) reps on set 1, I would've worked with 315lbs again on set 2 until I couldn't get at least 8.

The numbers are arbitrary and only for the purpose of the example, but I hope i'm making sense.  :Wink: 




> Putting up some nice numbers on your lifts GB. For me personally whenever I anticipate hiccups in my schedule, I push myself balls to the wall the weeks leading up to the hiccup. I'll use the 'hiccup' time as a delaod this way if I can't make it to the gym or time is limited it's not totally wasted since the delaod was somewha planned into my training. Other than that I love the detail in this log...keep up the BEAST work!


Thanks man. I've had better numbers, I'm a bit out of shape currently, definitely not 'on my game' - but I'm working back towards it. 

My hiccup has been a bit more than just that. Without getting into the long story, we sold our house and moved into a temp situation (a shitty one mind you), this all happened much faster than we anticipated. Totally threw my entire routine off. Currently, I have limited access to a kitchen, and it took me almost a month to find what I considered a suitable gym. 

I am just now getting into what I'd consider a 'stable' state. Another few weeks and I'll be back 100%.  :Smilie: 

Thx doc, appreciate your ongoing support brother.

----------


## RaginCajun

hey bud, any word on a moving date?

hope you and your family are doing well during this transition

----------


## gbrice75

> hey bud, any word on a moving date?
> 
> hope you and your family are doing well during this transition


Thanks RJ. Nah, it's gonna be a while. I'm working on a plan that will allow me to keep my current position in NJ while working out of FL which is key for this all to work out. I presented to one of the managing partners of my company and he didn't throw me out, so that's good, lol. 

At this point, I just need to let him marinate with it and fine tune some details. Hopefully we can work something out. A NJ salary + a FL economy = a win for the GB family, so we really need this. 

Once we have some idea of the direction of my work, we'll be able to move on to the next step, which will be renting in FL for several months to see if it's viable and/or if we even like it. Who knows? THEN we'll buy/build a house as our final step in this long, stressful plan.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Sounds like a plan!

Good luck!!!

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Lower Body - Power

*Squat*
3 warmup sets
Working sets 1-4: 345lbs x 5

*Deadlift*
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-4: 375lbs x 5

*Standing Calve Raise*
1 warmup set
Working Sets 1-4: 220lbs x 5

30 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Today's Workout:* Lower Body - Power
> 
> *Squat*
> 3 warmup sets
> Working sets 1-4: 345lbs x 5
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 3 warmup sets
> Working Sets 1-4: 375lbs x 5
> ...


i bet your legs felt great doing cardio! hahahaha

----------


## gbrice75

> i bet your legs felt great doing cardio! hahahaha


lol. Squats and Deads in the same session is BRUTAL!!! 

Having said that, I need to get my squat back up. 6 months ago I was squatting 365lbs x 10 with ease, and got 405lbs x 4 - now I'm struggling with 355lbs.

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Upper Body - Power

Felt weak and tired today. Not a great start to an 'all out' power day! :\

*Flat Bench Press*
3 warmup sets
Working sets 1-2: 275lbs x 5
Working sets 3-4: 245lbs x 5

*Machine Row* (med. grip)
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-4: 220lbs x 5

*Barbell Shoulder Press*
2 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-4: 135lbs x 5

30 mins cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Bam!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Lower Body - Hypertrophy

*Leg Press*
2 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-3: 450lbs x 10

*Hack Squat*
1 warmup set
Working Sets 1-3: 200lbs x 10

*Lying Leg Curl*
2 warmup sets
Working sets 1-2: 150lbs x 10
Working set 3: 150lbs x 8

*Seated Leg Curl*
Working Sets 1-3: 135lbs x 10

*Seated Calve Raise*
2 warmup sets
Working sets 1-3: 90lbs x 10

*Standing Calve Raise*
Working Sets 1-3: 200lbs x 10

30 mins cardio

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Lower Body - Hypertrophy

*Leg Press*
2 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-3: 450lbs x 10

*Hack Squat*
1 warmup set
Working Sets 1-3: 200lbs x 10

*Lying Leg Curl*
2 warmup sets
Working sets 1-2: 150lbs x 10
Working set 3: 150lbs x 8

*Seated Leg Curl*
Working Sets 1-3: 135lbs x 10

*Seated Calve Raise*
2 warmup sets
Working sets 1-3: 90lbs x 10

*Standing Calve Raise*
Working Sets 1-3: 200lbs x 10

30 mins cardio

----------


## Docd187123

> *Today's Workout:* Lower Body - Hypertrophy
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 2 warmup sets
> Working Sets 1-3: 450lbs x 10
> 
> *Hack Squat*
> 1 warmup set
> Working Sets 1-3: 200lbs x 10
> ...


GB, what are your training goals specifically? Mass, strength, health? What's your progression like on your lifts?

----------


## gbrice75

> GB, what are your training goals specifically? Mass, strength, health? What's your progression like on your lifts?


Doc, my primary goal is and always has been to achieve an aesthetically pleasing physique, which for me means 'decent' size (I'm not interested in being a 250lb mass monster) but more importantly, solid muscular development and symmetry. So far, I've managed to achieve none of the above, lol!

I'm just getting back into a sustainable routine after having my life turned upside down more or less (we talked briefly about this), and just began using Layne Norton's Power/Hypertrophy routine. The truth is I've allowed myself to get grossly out of shape, I'm completely unhappy and uncomfortable with my physique right now, so as much as I hate cutting during the colder months, I don't think I have a choice, lest I wind up over 20% by the time I start cutting in the early spring (as I'd prefer to). 

If you're not familiar with the routine, Baseline did a great job of outlining (and modifying to some degree) it here: http://forums.steroid.com/lifting-te...y-routine.html

In short, you're working around your 5RM on power days, and 10RM on hypertrophy days. Once all sets can be completed for the target reps at the same weight, you can increase. There's more to it obviously, but in terms of progression, that's the gist of it.

----------


## Docd187123

> Doc, my primary goal is and always has been to achieve an aesthetically pleasing physique, which for me means 'decent' size (I'm not interested in being a 250lb mass monster) but more importantly, solid muscular development and symmetry. So far, I've managed to achieve none of the above, lol!
> 
> I'm just getting back into a sustainable routine after having my life turned upside down more or less (we talked briefly about this), and just began using Layne Norton's Power/Hypertrophy routine. The truth is I've allowed myself to get grossly out of shape, I'm completely unhappy and uncomfortable with my physique right now, so as much as I hate cutting during the colder months, I don't think I have a choice, lest I wind up over 20% by the time I start cutting in the early spring (as I'd prefer to). 
> 
> If you're not familiar with the routine, Baseline did a great job of outlining (and modifying to some degree) it here: http://forums.steroid.com/lifting-te...y-routine.html
> 
> In short, you're working around your 5RM on power days, and 10RM on hypertrophy days. Once all sets can be completed for the target reps at the same weight, you can increase. There's more to it obviously, but in terms of progression, that's the gist of it.


You and me both about not wanting to be a mass monster lol. I'm 5'10 and I'd be happy with 210-220 solid. Your avi pic looks to be in great shape if that's you recently. Can definitely tell muscle separation in your back! I'm at the opposite end of the spectrum though, my goals are strength and want to compete in powerlifting. I'll accept a bit more fat than the average gym rat but only if it helps my strength. 

I checked out that link and it surprised me that it wasn't that bad but then again Layne is 'hella smart' lol. I like he focus on compound lifts and different rep ranges depending on the lift. The progression on the main lifts is what? Pre set like 5-10lbs a week or whenever you get all reps and sets? While I was on cycle I reverted back to beginner level training to take advantage of the increased recovery of AAS but since I've been off cycle I've transitioned back into an intermediate level training, basically a modified Madcow/Starr 5x5. Once I get back on cycle or start bulking again, whichever comes first, I'm going to go back to Rippetoe's Texas Method. I was just curious as to your training bc one day I saw mainly free weights and today I saw many machines but it makes sense since today was your sarcoplasmic hypertrophy day. 

We all get our hiccups or speed bumps brother. I'm battling tendinitis in my elbow and just got over a case of bronchitis. It's a pain in the ass for sure but our level of commitment and success is determined by how we bounce back and I sense a deep rooted hunger in your words. It will be fun watching you progress from here, consider me another one of the fans on your side of the bleachers!

----------


## gbrice75

> You and me both about not wanting to be a mass monster lol. I'm 5'10 and I'd be happy with 210-220 solid. Your avi pic looks to be in great shape if that's you recently. Can definitely tell muscle separation in your back!


Thanks brother. Wow, I'm 5'10 too, and I think I'd be thrilled with 210-220. Shit, right now I'd be happy with 200 @ 10% or less. My avy pic isn't recent, it's nearly 2 years old.  :Frown:  Sadly, I doubt I'm much more muscular today, but definitely fatter, lol. 




> I'm at the opposite end of the spectrum though, my goals are strength and want to compete in powerlifting. I'll accept a bit more fat than the average gym rat but only if it helps my strength.


Nice! I don't care much about strength, my goals are all very superficial, lol. Ironically, my strength is decent in a lot of lifts relative to my size and (lack of) muscular development.




> I checked out that link and it surprised me that it wasn't that bad but then again Layne is 'hella smart' lol. I like he focus on compound lifts and different rep ranges depending on the lift. The progression on the main lifts is what? Pre set like 5-10lbs a week or whenever you get all reps and sets?


On the 'power' days, you're working with your 5RM and looking to hit 5 reps on 4 sets using the same weight. Once that's achieved, weight can be added. Personally, i'm a believer in small, almost barely noticeable changes. Some people say 2.5lb plates are a waste; I disagree. If I can add (2) 2.5lb plates to a lift every week or two, that's great progress IMO, not to mention the mental aspect (i.e. continuous progress, vs. adding (2) 10lb plates [for example] every 4 weeks). 




> While I was on cycle I reverted back to beginner level training to take advantage of the increased recovery of AAS but since I've been off cycle I've transitioned back into an intermediate level training, basically a modified Madcow/Starr 5x5. Once I get back on cycle or start bulking again, whichever comes first, I'm going to go back to Rippetoe's Texas Method. I was just curious as to your training bc one day I saw mainly free weights and today I saw many machines but it makes sense since today was your sarcoplasmic hypertrophy day.


I'm a bit conflicted when it comes to my exercise choices. I very much prefer free weights for most lifts, but if I'm *truly* working with a 5RM weight and giving it my all, it's too dangerous without a spotter, and as a result my workout becomes sub par. 




> We all get our hiccups or speed bumps brother. I'm battling tendinitis in my elbow and just got over a case of bronchitis. It's a pain in the ass for sure but our level of commitment and success is determined by how we bounce back and I sense a deep rooted hunger in your words. It will be fun watching you progress from here, consider me another one of the fans on your side of the bleachers!


Thanks man, much appreciated, and consider the respect and love mutual!

The truth is I'll never have the physique I desire. I've spent way too many years destroying my body and started in this game VERY late (33 or so). My metabolism is shot beyond total rebound, I'm highly insulin resistant, and a slew of other issues. I have a VERY hard time adding any muscle yet easily store bodyfat. I can eat 2000 calories a day and get fat if I'm not careful. Very sad for somebody who has the passion and drive to step on stage, to not have the genetics or bodily functionality. But, it is what it is. I work with what I have and really just want to be healthy. Shit, I still look better than 90% of people my age and usually have the best body in the room no matter where I go.

----------


## Docd187123

> Thanks brother. Wow, I'm 5'10 too, and I think I'd be thrilled with 210-220. Shit, right now I'd be happy with 200 @ 10% or less. My avy pic isn't recent, it's nearly 2 years old.  Sadly, I doubt I'm much more muscular today, but definitely fatter, lol.


Well my 210-220 would probably be a bit fatter than you'd care for hahaha. I don't have much of a desire to see 10%BF unless it's just to say I did it. That lean and it'll affect my strength lol. 




> Nice! I don't care much about strength, my goals are all very superficial, lol. Ironically, my strength is decent in a lot of lifts relative to my size and (lack of) muscular development.


I'm all about lifting heavy sh*t. If I don't have a 6pack or what have you I'm perfectly content with that. It's like we're extremely similar in many ways but 100% the opposite in others. 




> On the 'power' days, you're working with your 5RM and looking to hit 5 reps on 4 sets using the same weight. Once that's achieved, weight can be added. Personally, i'm a believer in small, almost barely noticeable changes. Some people say 2.5lb plates are a waste; I disagree. If I can add (2) 2.5lb plates to a lift every week or two, that's great progress IMO, not to mention the mental aspect (i.e. continuous progress, vs. adding (2) 10lb plates [for example] every 4 weeks).


I'm a believer in progressing as fast as possible in a *safe* manner. If I can get 5-10lbs a week on my squat and deads and 2.5-5 on bench, OHP, power cleans I'm happy. To those who say 2.5lb plates are a waste, they don't know how to train then. They're invaluable. You can't keep progressing at 5lb increments forever. I bought a set of micro plates a few months ago it comes with 2 of each of the following: 1/4lb, 1/2lb, 5/8lb, 3/4lb, 1lb, 1 1/4lb, and 1 1/2lb micro plates that fit on an Olympic barbell. $30 shipped to my door...can't be beat and I've already used them plenty of times. 




> I'm a bit conflicted when it comes to my exercise choices. I very much prefer free weights for most lifts, but if I'm *truly* working with a 5RM weight and giving it my all, it's too dangerous without a spotter, and as a result my workout becomes sub par.


I prefer training alone, with my brother or cousin and that's it. I know when I need a spot and when I don't so that part doesn't concern me. 





> Thanks man, much appreciated, and consider the respect and love mutual!
> 
> The truth is I'll never have the physique I desire. I've spent way too many years destroying my body and started in this game VERY late (33 or so). My metabolism is shot beyond total rebound, I'm highly insulin resistant, and a slew of other issues. I have a VERY hard time adding any muscle yet easily store bodyfat. I can eat 2000 calories a day and get fat if I'm not careful. Very sad for somebody who has the passion and drive to step on stage, to not have the genetics or bodily functionality. But, it is what it is. I work with what I have and really just want to be healthy. Shit, I still look better than 90% of people my age and usually have the best body in the room no matter where I go.


Thanks! I too have spent many years destroying myself with substances that I never needed. The deeper I got into them the harder it was to maintain my strength and physique. I still indulge in one medicinal thing but I've cleaned up many facets of my life and even at 28yo, I'm seeing the benefits of stopping but feeling the effects of years of abuse. Do you cycle? If so, does that help your lbm gains with the way your metabolism and nutrient partitioning are now?  :Cheers:  here's one to the never ending pursuit of perfection!

----------


## gbrice75

> Well my 210-220 would probably be a bit fatter than you'd care for hahaha. I don't have much of a desire to see 10%BF unless it's just to say I did it. That lean and it'll affect my strength lol. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all about lifting heavy sh*t. If I don't have a 6pack or what have you I'm perfectly content with that. It's like we're extremely similar in many ways but 100% the opposite in others.


lol, yup. I do like the feeling of lifting heavy shit though. While strength isn't my primary goal, I do feel boss when I'm the only guy in my gym I see deadlifting 405lbs (which I know to power guys like you isn't shit, but for me it's a lot lol).




> I'm a believer in progressing as fast as possible in a *safe* manner. If I can get 5-10lbs a week on my squat and deads and 2.5-5 on bench, OHP, power cleans I'm happy. To those who say 2.5lb plates are a waste, they don't know how to train then. They're invaluable. You can't keep progressing at 5lb increments forever. I bought a set of micro plates a few months ago it comes with 2 of each of the following: 1/4lb, 1/2lb, 5/8lb, 3/4lb, 1lb, 1 1/4lb, and 1 1/2lb micro plates that fit on an Olympic barbell. $30 shipped to my door...can't be beat and I've already used them plenty of times.


That's awesome man. I'd love plates like those, they'd be VERY useful in my routines. I remember a story once about somebody in Mexico who had a baby pig and had to carry it every day up to some pen or something. As the pig got older (and bigger), the lady was still able to carry it despite the increase. Why? Slow progressive overload.  :Smilie: 




> I prefer training alone, with my brother or cousin and that's it. I know when I need a spot and when I don't so that part doesn't concern me.


I prefer training alone too, it'd just be nice to have a 'pocket spotter' when I needed one. I guess that's why they make machines... :\




> Thanks! I too have spent many years destroying myself with substances that I never needed. The deeper I got into them the harder it was to maintain my strength and physique. I still indulge in one medicinal thing but I've cleaned up many facets of my life and even at 28yo, I'm seeing the benefits of stopping but feeling the effects of years of abuse. Do you cycle? If so, does that help your lbm gains with the way your metabolism and nutrient partitioning are now?  here's one to the never ending pursuit of perfection!


 :Cheers: 

I haven't cycled in years. My wife learned about my nasty little secret and was NOT cool with it, at all. She and my son come first, so, no gear for me. My avy pic *might* have been during a tren cycle, I can't quite remember.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Cuz

> lol, yup. I do like the feeling of lifting heavy shit though. While strength isn't my primary goal, I do feel boss when I'm the only guy in my gym I see deadlifting 405lbs (which I know to power guys like you isn't shit, but for me it's a lot lol).
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome man. I'd love plates like those, they'd be VERY useful in my routines. I remember a story once about somebody in Mexico who had a baby pig and had to carry it every day up to some pen or something. As the pig got older (and bigger), the lady was still able to carry it despite the increase. Why? Slow progressive overload. 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer training alone too, it'd just be nice to have a 'pocket spotter' when I needed one. I guess that's why they make machines... :\
> ...


this is what scares me man, im in the same boat. but unfortunately I cant abandon my dream of being on a stage one day. Its really hard man. Just wanted to let that out as most of the time I don't see members talk about this much.

----------


## gbrice75

> this is what scares me man, im in the same boat. but unfortunately I cant abandon my dream of being on a stage one day. Its really hard man. Just wanted to let that out as most of the time I don't see members talk about this much.


A little unsolicited advice, but spoken from experience: try and be straight with your lady. If you have a dream/goal of stepping on a stage, she will hopefully support you in achieving that goal. Invite her to join this board. Educate and enlighten her on AAS. Let her learn that it's not all 'voodoo' and shit like most people think. Let her see the people you take advice from here, how cautious and concerned for safety we are. 

If you go the other (my) route, she'll find out one way or another bro, and if she's as serious as mine is/was about it, you'll have hell to pay. It's not worth lying about.

My .02, hope it helps.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Upper Body - Hypertrophy

*Incline Bench Press*
2 Warmup sets
Working sets 1-2: 185lbs x 10
Working set 3: 185lbs x 9

*Incline Dumbbell Fly's*
1 Warmup set
Working Sets 1-3: 45lbs (each) x 10

*Lat Pulldown* (medium grip)
2 Warmup sets
Working Sets 1-3: 165lbs x 10

*Seated Row* (wide grip/straight bar)
1 Warmup set
Working Sets 1-2: 120lbs x 10
Working Set 3: 120lbs x 9

*Lateral Raise*
2 Warmup Sets
Working Sets 1-2: 25lbs x 10
Working Set 3: 25lbs x 8

*Rear Delt Fly* (reverse pec deck)
1 Warmup set
Working Sets 1-3: 90lbs x 10

*Barbell Shrugs*
1 Warmup Set
Working Sets 1-3: 225lbs x 10

*Incline Skull Crusher* (close grip)
1 Warmup Set
Working Sets 1-3: 75lbs x 10

*Machine Curl*
2 Warmup sets
Working Sets 1-2: 90lbs x 10
Working set 3: 90lbs x 8

----------


## Bodacious

How long does it take you to do all of that? Looks like a lot. Any cardio?

----------


## gbrice75

> How long does it take you to do all of that? Looks like a lot. Any cardio?


It's the only high volume day in this routine. It takes me about 1.5 hours, but I need to work faster/harder and optimize my time. Rests between sets should be 1 minute and I'm definitely taking a bit longer to recover. I could probably shave off 20 mins if I'm working at max efficiency.

----------


## Cuz

> *Today's Workout:* Upper Body - Hypertrophy
> 
> *Incline Bench Press*
> 2 Warmup sets
> Working sets 1-2: 185lbs x 10
> Working set 3: 185lbs x 9
> 
> *Incline Dumbbell Fly's*
> 1 Warmup set
> ...


sick ass workout, I gotta ask, how much did a test only cycle give you in strength results compared to where you are now on natty test?





> A little unsolicited advice, but spoken from experience: try and be straight with your lady. If you have a dream/goal of stepping on a stage, she will hopefully support you in achieving that goal. Invite her to join this board. Educate and enlighten her on AAS. Let her learn that it's not all 'voodoo' and shit like most people think. Let her see the people you take advice from here, how cautious and concerned for safety we are. 
> 
> If you go the other (my) route, she'll find out one way or another bro, and if she's as serious as mine is/was about it, you'll have hell to pay. It's not worth lying about.
> 
> My .02, hope it helps.


Thanks for advice, I have a lot to think about.

----------


## gbrice75

> sick ass workout, I gotta ask, how much did a test only cycle give you in strength results compared to where you are now on natty test?


Strength gains were definitely noticeable, some impressive actually. That was 500mg/week, as compared to now where I'm at 120mg/week (TRT). At 120mg/week, there's really nothing great to be expected as the goal with TRT is to restore test to within 'normal' (but of course on the high end!) range. 

I would imagine if I were to bump up to 500mg/week today, gains/strength would be even more impressive as I know myself and my limits much better than I did 3 years ago, and I've learned how to train much harder.




> Thanks for advice, I have a lot to think about.


Good luck brother, keep me posted!

----------


## Docd187123

> It's the only high volume day in this routine. It takes me about 1.5 hours, but I need to work faster/harder and optimize my time. Rests between sets should be 1 minute and I'm definitely taking a bit longer to recover. I could probably shave off 20 mins if I'm working at max efficiency.


That is certainly one beastly workout lol!!! C'mon buddy, keep busting ass and taking names after lol. Your goals are well within reach and your nutrition and training WILL get you there!

----------


## gbrice75

> That is certainly one beastly workout lol!!! C'mon buddy, keep busting ass and taking names after lol. Your goals are well within reach and your nutrition and training WILL get you there!


Thanks for the support Doc!

----------


## gbrice75

Sorry I haven't updated in a week or so guys, I sprained my ankle (pretty badly) last weekend and while I did train, wasn't able to train (especially legs) my usual routine and therefore didn't bother logging. Back in action this week (despite still being in pain):

*Monday's Workout:* Lower Body Power

*Squat*
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-4: 365lbs x 5

*Deadlift*
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-4: 385lbs x 5

*Standing Calve Raise*
1 'feel' set
Working Sets 1-4: 220lbs x 5

30 mins cardio

----------


## gbrice75

*Tuesday's Workout:* Upper Body Power

*Bench Press*
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-3: 275lbs x 5
Working Set 4: 275lbs x 3

*Barbell Row* (supinated grip)
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-4: 195lbs x 5

*Seated Shoulder Press*
3 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-3: 155lbs x 5
Working Set 4: 155lbs x 3

30 mins cardio

----------


## probuild42

Hey GB. Haven't seen you around lately. Glad to see your still going strong. Sorry to hear about the ankle (that sucks). Something always seems to be sore of aching on me these days.

What kind of program/split are you doing? I see you been working your chest and legs hard lately.

Stay strong!

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey GB. Haven't seen you around lately. Glad to see your still going strong. Sorry to hear about the ankle (that sucks). Something always seems to be sore of aching on me these days.
> 
> What kind of program/split are you doing? I see you been working your chest and legs hard lately.
> 
> Stay strong!


Thanks brother. Yea, I'm still around, just not as frequently. I have a lot going on in my personal life right now. 

I'm currently running Layne Norton's Power/Hypertrophy 4 day split. Baseline actually has a modified version which is what got me interested to begin with. 3.5 more weeks on the program, then I'll reevaluate and decide what I'm going to do next, if I change at all.

----------


## probuild42

I hope its nothting to serious in your personal life. Hopefully just the normal family, work, and friends stuff that is the roller coaster of life!

Cool program!! I am going to add this my list of programs to use.

I just started a 5 day split. I am still putting it together as I go. I should post once I do. See if it is forum approved  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Sprained ankle, what were doing?

Cardio? Don't tell Kel

----------


## gbrice75

> I hope its nothting to serious in your personal life. Hopefully just the normal family, work, and friends stuff that is the roller coaster of life!


I wish, lol. We're actually in the midst of a pivotal point in our lives, which are pretty much upside down right now. We're doing ok though.  :Smilie: 




> Cool program!! I am going to add this my list of programs to use.
> 
> I just started a 5 day split. I am still putting it together as I go. I should post once I do. See if it is forum approved


Great! Post it up so we can see what you're up to!  :Smilie: 




> Sprained ankle, what were doing?
> 
> Cardio? Don't tell Kel


Hah, no. I was helping somebody move furniture, coming down the truck ramp carrying heavy shit, thought I was at the bottom of the ramp and stepped to the side. Well, I wasn't at the bottom. Turned my ankle over the side of the ramp, went down on my ass and everything. Pretty ugly.

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Lower Body Hypertrophy

*Leg Press*
2 Warmup sets
Working Sets 1-3: 460lbs x 10

*Hack Squat*
1 Warmup set
Working Sets 1-3: 220lbs x 10

*Lying Leg Curl*
2 Warmup sets
Working Sets 1-2: 150lbs x 10
Working Set 3: 150lbs x 9

*Seated Leg Curl*
1 'feel' set
Working Sets 1-3: 135lbs x 10

*Standing Calve Raise*
2 warmup sets
Working Sets 1-3: 160lbs x 10

*Seated Calve Raise*
1 'feel' set
Working Sets 1-3: 135lbs x 10

30 mins cardio

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Upper Body Hypertrophy

*Incline Bench Press*
2 warmup sets
working sets 1-2: 195lbs x 10
working set 3: 195lbs x 8

*Incline Fly's*
working sets 1-3: 45lbs (each) x 10

*Lat Pulldown*
2 warmup sets
Sets 1-3: 187.5lbs x 10

*Seated Row* (wide grip straight bar)
1 'feel' set
Sets 1-3: 120lbs x 10

*Lateral Raise*
2 warmup sets
working sets 1-3: 25lbs (each) x 10

*Bent Over Laterals*
working sets 1-3: 15lbs (each) x 10

*Bent Over Barbell Shrugs*
1 warmup set
working sets 1-3: 185lbs x 10

*Incline Skull Crusher*
1 warmup set
working sets 1-3: 80lbs x 10

*Machine Curl*
2 warmup sets
working sets 1-3: 90lbs x 10

----------


## Back In Black

Any up to date stats that you care to divulge?

----------


## gbrice75

> Any up to date stats that you care to divulge?


I honestly haven't measured or paid much attention to anything stat wise recently will all I've had going on. I did step on the scale this morning for the first time in probably a month and was right around 211, fasted. Remember though, that i'm a fat 211, lol. My waist and lower back look absolutely disgusting to me, yet I'm somehow managing to fit my big ass into the same size 34's I was wearing when I was 195lbs. *shrug* I'm an enigma.  :Smilie:

----------


## oatmeal69

Well, doesn't that mean you've added some muscle?

----------


## gbrice75

> Well, doesn't that mean you've added some muscle?


I have no doubt I've added some muscle, even to my own eyes I'm clearly bigger that I was in say my avy pic. But I also (somewhat unwittingly) allowed myself to put on a good deal of fat. Honestly, I'm probably 15lbs away from being in my best shape. That's a stubborn 15lbs though!!

----------


## gbrice75

Had a pretty shitty workout today... energy levels were low and I'm just plagued with injuries. I'm not even going to list today's workout, i'll just say that I did my first set of squats w/ 375lbs and only managed 3 reps. Dropped it to 315lbs and did 3 more sets of 5, 225lbs x 10, and a final set of 135lbs x 20 (ass to heels, literally). 

Same with deads. First set was 385lbs x 5, wound up dropping to 315lbs x 5 for another 3 sets. Just wasn't feeling it today. I'm thinking it's time for a 2-3 week deload. Plus, my nutrition was for shit this weekend. 

Anyway, figured I'd throw up a few pics from yesterday just to show the size I've put on recently. I'm fairly happy, but need to drop the fat asap.

----------


## Back In Black

I like that you felt the need for a costume change :Wink: 

Only you know if you need that deload, I know your life has been a little upside down recently maybe it's a wise choice.

Know how much you weigh yet?  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> I like that you felt the need for a costume change


Lmao, I was omw to a function and changing shirts... caught myself in the mirror and figured why not!?! 




> Only you know if you need that deload, I know your life has been a little upside down recently maybe it's a wise choice.
> 
> Know how much you weigh yet?


Yea man, I just feel weak and beaten up. Rather than take time off (which will fck me psychologically), I think the deload is the way to go. 

Yep!!! 211lbs, fasted. A fat 211lbs though. :\

----------


## oatmeal69

Have you thought of only doing cardio - no resistance training at all for a couple weeks?
And, hey man, you totally look like you work out. Great job!

----------


## Bodacious

If you don't mind me asking what is a deload? Thanks.

----------


## gbrice75

> Have you thought of only doing cardio - no resistance training at all for a couple weeks?
> And, hey man, you totally look like you work out. Great job!


Thanks Oat!!! 

Meh, idk. That'd be tough for me, because 1) I hate cardio and 2) I love weight training. So not doing what I love but ONLY doing what I hate might be tough, lol. Together, I can handle it.




> If you don't mind me asking what is a deload? Thanks.


A deload is a planned reduction in either volume, intensity, or both, typically for 1-2 weeks in an effort to allow full recovery (particularly to joints/tendons/ligaments, CNS, etc.) and in a way, priming for future gains. In laymens terms, it's taking a break without the need to stop working out all together.

Most people actually wait too long to deload. i.e. deloading is a great idea to implement regularly a few times a year. If you're feeling symptoms (fatigue/lethargy, mental burnout, strength loss, etc.), you've already waited too long. 

Personally, I'm suffering a few injuries right now and am starting to feel fatigued, so I'm going to deload for 2 weeks and see how I feel after. No squats or deads. Benching will be light, I'll focus more on light weight, higher rep isolation movements vs. compound.

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Upper Body Power

*Flat Bench Press*
3 warmup sets
Working sets 1-4: 275lbs x 5

*Machine Row*
2 warmup sets
Working sets 1-4: 225lbs x 5

*Seated Military Press*
3 warmup sets
Working set 1: 155lbs x 5
Working set 2: 155lbs x 3
Working sets 3-4: 135lbs x 5

30 mins cardio

As you can see, my shoulder workout wasn't all that great. I was better last week (3 sets of 155lbs x 5, last set 155lbs x 3), same for squats and deads yesterday. It's obvious to me that it's time to deload.

----------


## oatmeal69

> Meh, idk. That'd be tough for me, because 1) I hate cardio and 2) I love weight training. So not doing what I love but ONLY doing what I hate might be tough, lol. Together, I can handle it.


*Arnold voice* This is why you should do it! 

I did it for a few weeks before my last cycle, and man it works. Adjust your diet etc. and just be a cardio dude for a few weeks. It works!

----------


## gbrice75

> *Arnold voice* This is why you should do it! 
> 
> I did it for a few weeks before my last cycle, and man it works. Adjust your diet etc. and just be a cardio dude for a few weeks. It works!


Ugh!!! I can't think of anything else to say!

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Upper Body Hypertrophy

*Incline Bench Press*
2 Warmup sets
Set 1: 195lbs x 10
Set 2: 195lbs x 9
Set 3: 195lbs x 9

As I mentioned earlier, dwindling strength (I did better by 1 rep last week). Time for that deload!!

*Dumbbell Flys*
Sets 1-3: 45lbs x 10

*Lat Pulldown* (wide grip)
2 Warmup sets
Sets 1: 160lbs x 10
Set 2: 160lbs x 9
Set 3: 160lbs x 7

*One Arm Dumbbell Row*
Sets 1-3: 60lbs x 10 (light work, I know)

*Seated Row* (wide grip, straight bar)
Sets 1-3: 100lbs x 10

*Dumbbell Shrugs*
Sets 1-3: 70lbs x 10

*Lateral Raise*
1 warmup set
Sets 1-3: 25lbs (each) x 10

*Rear Delt Flys* (lying face down on incline bench)
Sets 1-3: 15lbs x 10

*Incline Skull Crushers*
1 warmup set
Sets 1-2: 85lbs x 10
Set 3: 85lbs x 9

*Incline Curls*
Sets 1-3: 25lbs x 10

*Machine Curls*
Sets 1-2: 70lbs x 15

Now on to a 2 week deload... then I'm considering finishing out 2013 with an all out GVT routine... we shall see how I feel in 2 weeks!

----------


## Back In Black

Good luck on the deload mate, don't let it play with your head. I just finished a 2 week enforced deload and come back pretty much the same in terms of strength and stats.

----------


## gbrice75

> Good luck on the deload mate, don't let it play with your head. I just finished a 2 week enforced deload and come back pretty much the same in terms of strength and stats.


Thanks B. Not really doing it to catapult any additional gains, more so just to give my CNS a break, not to mention tendons, etc. and to allow a few nagging injuries a chance to heal up a bit.

----------


## tarmyg

gbrice75,

I check this thread every darn day :-) Very inspiring to see your hard work which in itself makes me work even harder in the gym. Keep it up!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## gbrice75

> gbrice75,
> 
> I check this thread every darn day :-) Very inspiring to see your hard work which in itself makes me work even harder in the gym. Keep it up!
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


Thanks for the kind words Tar!!  :Welcome:

----------


## gbrice75

*Deload, Day 1:* Lower Body 'Power'

So it's day 1 of a planned 2 week deload, although I'll determine how I feel by the end of the week. I chose to stick with my exact routine in terms of exercises, sets, reps, etc. but reduce overall weight to 50% of what I was working with. Next week (if I continue to deload) will be 60% ish in an effort to slowly 'prime' for kicking up the intensity again when I jump back in full fledge. At 50%, my 'workout' felt like nothing more than multiple warmup sets, lol. But, it was nice to leave the gym with lots of gas in the tank, and my CNS is already thanking me. 

*Squat*
2 warmup sets
Working sets 1-4: 190lbs x 5

*Deadlift*
2 warmup sets
Working sets 1-4: 200lbs x 5

*Standing Calve Raise*
2 warmup sets
Working sets 1-4: 100lbs x 5

30 mins cardio

----------


## Tron3219

U bulking?

----------


## gbrice75

> U bulking?


Meh... not purposely, lol. I've been really REALLY bad with my dieting lately, I've just gotten lazy and complacent, so yea... true bulking in the dirtiest sense I guess lol. 

But, I know what I need to do.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tron3219

> Meh... not purposely, lol. I've been really REALLY bad with my dieting lately, I've just gotten lazy and complacent, so yea... true bulking in the dirtiest sense I guess lol.
> 
> But, I know what I need to do.


Lmao it happens bro. Every one needs a little break. At least you're using those calories to grow some muscle tissue. Don't get too outta hand brother!

----------


## gbrice75

> Lmao it happens bro. Every one needs a little break. At least you're using those calories to grow some muscle tissue. Don't get too outta hand brother!


Thanks man, agreed. I'm not 'too' out of hand yet but I'm right on that cusp... like another month of eating this way and I'm gonna be fvcked... it's time to stop the bleeding now. Unfortunately, that's going to be insanely difficult considering the holidays are right around the corner...

----------


## Tron3219

> Thanks man, agreed. I'm not 'too' out of hand yet but I'm right on that cusp... like another month of eating this way and I'm gonna be fvcked... it's time to stop the bleeding now. Unfortunately, that's going to be insanely difficult considering the holidays are right around the corner...


80/20 rule brother. And compensate. If I know I'm going to be gorging myself ill lower my calories slightly more the prior week to offset and sometimes fast the following day. At least figure out a decent maintenance diet and follow it. Let ur newly acquired muscle tissue mature a bit.

----------


## gbrice75

> 80/20 rule brother. And compensate. If I know I'm going to be gorging myself ill lower my calories slightly more the prior week to offset and sometimes fast the following day. At least figure out a decent maintenance diet and follow it. Let ur newly acquired muscle tissue mature a bit.


Yea, agreed. Working to maintain through the winter and then cut early spring. My main goal is to keep the bodyfat at bay at this point.

----------


## Tron3219

> Yea, agreed. Working to maintain through the winter and then cut early spring. My main goal is to keep the bodyfat at bay at this point.


U got this. Whatcha weighing these days?

----------


## gbrice75

> U got this. Whatcha weighing these days?


Checked last week, I was @ 211lbs fasted. Bodyfat has GOT to be 16% minimum though, so that kinda freaks me out. 5'10 btw.

----------


## gbrice75

These pics will give you a good idea of the size I put on as of late... granted not shirtless/posed (I wouldn't DARE at this BF, lol) but you get the idea...

http://forums.steroid.com/nutrition-...ml#post6713854

----------


## Tron3219

177lbs lbm ain't too shabby for 5'10! I'm 6' at 210ish. I was desperately trying to get to 215lbs lbm lol

----------


## gbrice75

> 177lbs lbm ain't too shabby for 5'10! I'm 6' at 210ish. I was desperately trying to get to 215lbs lbm lol


Meh. I wanted 185lbs LBM but the thing is I just don't have the framework, and obviously never will so I'd have to be seriously jacked to be over 200lbs and 10% ish... and at my age, it's just not gonna happen without drugs.

----------


## Tron3219

> Meh. I wanted 185lbs LBM but the thing is I just don't have the framework, and obviously never will so I'd have to be seriously jacked to be over 200lbs and 10% ish... and at my age, it's just not gonna happen without drugs.


Yeah, it's hard to break past ur genetics with the sauce. I was stuck at 205-210 forever. Couldn't get over about 190lbs lbm.

----------


## gbrice75

Hey all, just dropping in. I'm not logging workouts this week or next since I'm just deloading, but rest assured I'm in the gym. 

During this 'downtime', I've been giving a lot of thought to dieting and long term goals, and I am considering giving keto another run. My goals are several:

1 - reduce bodyfat (no brainer there)

2 - increase insulin sensitivity / reduce symptoms of metabolic syndrome

3 - train my body to become more efficient at burning fat stores for fuel

I believe a carb free diet would accomplish all of these. It just makes sense. We know that when glucose is available, our bodies will use it as the go-to fuel source. Further, the presence of insulin will further blunt the fat mobilization process. Here we have this HUGE and very efficient energy store (bodyfat), yet we never really give our bodies the chance to regularly utilize it with a standard, carb inclusive diet. Keto (properly done) just makes sense. 

Have I run keto diets before? Yes, and I wasn't happy with the result either time. However, I believe I know what went wrong and the corrections I'll make this time to make it work. What did I do wrong?

On my first run, I didn't pay any mind to overall caloric intake. Huge mistake. Further, I was doing a full-day carb refeed every 7 days which really turned into more of a big cheat day than anything else. 

On my second run, I had calories in check but in hindsight, fats weren't high enough and I began losing muscle. Again, no carbs, the body has to get energy from somewhere. If it's not getting enough fats, dietary protein and/or lean tissue is next in line. 

This time around, I'll be looking at roughly 2000 calories/day, 250g protein, 110g fat. It's roughly a 50/50 split, and I'll likely reduce protein and bump fats at some point, but don't want to go too low right off the bat. Eventually I'll probably be looking at 200g protein and 135g fat. I'll likely be running this in tandem with a high volume (GVT) style training regimen through the new year, and reevaluate at that point.

Questions? Suggestions? Opinions? Bring em' on!

----------


## Back In Black

Why 2000cals, seems awful low? You think your BMR is low I guess? Or you are taking into account the large calorie/carb influx one day a week? You will still do a 7th day refeed? But low fat this time?

I liked my 30/70 split when I did a keto. Less fat would have given me minimal satiety (I know, you'll be hungry anyway because you're cutting).

Cardio?

----------


## gbrice75

> Why 2000cals, seems awful low? You think your BMR is low I guess? Or you are taking into account the large calorie/carb influx one day a week? You will still do a 7th day refeed? But low fat this time?
> 
> I liked my 30/70 split when I did a keto. Less fat would have given me minimal satiety (I know, you'll be hungry anyway because you're cutting).
> 
> Cardio?


I have the metabolism of a glacier, lol. Yea man, it's really that low. I can get fat eating 2500 calories, lol. I'll slowly increase once I get my BF down to around 10%, but for now, it's just gotta be low. 

As for refeeds - yes, I'll be carb refeeding, but it will no longer be a full day binge. I'll likely be carbing up for about 1/2 a day (every 7th day) which will equate to maybe 2 meals, 3 max. I don't think *anybody* 'needs' a full carb day, it's overkill IMO. 

At 30/70, I'd be at 150g protein/day based on 2000 calories. A bit too low for my comfort - I really don't want to dip below 200g tbh. Like I said, 250g is on the high side and I likely don't need that much, but to start I want to err on the higher side while my body makes the adjustments to facilitate a fat burning metabolism.

I'll continue cardio PWO, but it'll be minimal. 30 mins PWO, 3 days a week tops.

----------


## tarmyg

I ran a little experiment with extreme low-carb and it was amazing for me anyhow. I ate <5g carbs/day and about 65% fat and the rest protein. I had great energy and was in Ketosis after 1-2 days at the most. Kind of felt like the fat melted off me :-) I am now running my normal low-carb and I will never touch a low-fat diet for as long as I live. 

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## gbrice75

> I ran a little experiment with extreme low-carb and it was amazing for me anyhow. I ate <5g carbs/day and about 65% fat and the rest protein. I had great energy and was in Ketosis after 1-2 days at the most. Kind of felt like the fat melted off me :-) I am now running my normal low-carb and I will never touch a low-fat diet for as long as I live. 
> 
> Thanks
> ~T


<5g carbs/day... how'd you even manage that? 2 scoops of my protein powder will net 5g carbs, lol. Add nuts, etc. and I'll probably wind up in the 20-30g range which should still be sufficient to achieve ketosis. 

How'd you respond in terms of preserving LBM? What was your beginning BF%, and what was it when you stopped? How long did you run the diet for? 

I agree man. I think carbs have their place with regard to building muscle, but they are most definitely not essential (fact) and therefore, have a small place in a healthy diet IMHO.

----------


## --->>405<<---

funny GB ive been toying with this idea myself. actually read lyles ketogenic diet.. learned a lot as i didnt really understand the diet until i read the book. u can also runa targeted keto and according to lyle stay in ketosis day to day but mainly get out a bit pre workout. 

one of the parts of the book i liked was the breaking thru plateaus chapter where lyle lays out a 10 day cycle. 

one of the things i was concerned with is the cardio. being in ketosis u cant endure high intensity which is the only cardio i do anymore pretty much. i remember reading somewhere the body does not make metabolic adaptations to HIIT which i found desirable.

----------


## --->>405<<---

i will say the only reason i havent tried it yet is it looks like i will be pretty hungry even with the fat because the volume of food will be so low.. was looking at 300g protein 100g fat at 2100 cals.

----------


## gbrice75

> funny GB ive been toying with this idea myself. actually read lyles ketogenic diet.. learned a lot as i didnt really understand the diet until i read the book. u can also runa targeted keto and according to lyle stay in ketosis day to day but mainly get out a bit pre workout. 
> 
> one of the parts of the book i liked was the breaking thru plateaus chapter where lyle lays out a 10 day cycle. 
> 
> one of the things i was concerned with is the cardio. being in ketosis u cant endure high intensity which is the only cardio i do anymore pretty much. i remember reading somewhere the body does not make metabolic adaptations to HIIT which i found desirable.





> i will say the only reason i havent tried it yet is it looks like i will be pretty hungry even with the fat because the volume of food will be so low.. was looking at 300g protein 100g fat at 2100 cals.


We should do this together!!! Not only to learn from each others experiences/mistakes, but also to hold each other accountable. 

I am planning to run an all-out keto diet (i.e. no daily brief breaking of ketosis based on workouts... as per my long term goals, this wouldn't be optimal for me) for a while but may eventually switch to something more along the lines of the Palumbo approach (similar to what Lyle talks about). 

Why are you running protein so high (IMO)? 

Glad to know our calories are nearly identical... makes things that much easier from a comparison standpoint.

----------


## --->>405<<---

[QUOTE=gbrice75;6722429]


> We should do this together!!! Not only to learn from each others experiences/mistakes, but also to hold each other accountable.


 might be something to think about. i actually think i would do better with keto just havent had the balls to take the risk. i think this because of how much better (leaner and vascular) i look during the low carb periods of the carb cycle. most guys complain about looking flat but i actually think i look better. 




> I am planning to run an all-out keto diet (i.e. no daily brief breaking of ketosis based on workouts... as per my long term goals, this wouldn't be optimal for me) for a while but may eventually switch to something more along the lines of the Palumbo approach (similar to what Lyle talks about).


yeh id be willing to go all the way with it. maybe a refeed (300g or so) every 7 days. something like that. havent really crunched the number or tried to put together a split. curious as to ur input on training while in keto. also may be a good time to run the test/var i have.. 




> Why are you running protein so high (IMO)?


 because i like to eat meat man.. and be full! 




> Glad to know our calories are nearly identical... makes things that much easier from a comparison standpoint.


yeh 2100 may be a bit low for me if i eat it every day and have no carbs but it is my basic BMR.. somewhere around there ought to be a good start.

----------


## RaginCajun

I triple dog dare y'all to do it!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I triple dog dare y'all to do it!


oooooooooooooohhh........... not the triple dog dare!!! 

I Triple Dog Dare Ya - YouTube

----------


## probuild42

because i like to eat meat man.. and be full! 


^^You got me with this point^^ I eat carbs out of necessity. Go for it guys! I would be interested to see how it goes.

----------


## RaginCajun

> oooooooooooooohhh........... not the triple dog dare!!! I Triple Dog Dare Ya - YouTube


Bahahahahaha!

Yup, triple dog dare ya

----------


## --->>405<<---

Gb have u chekd out the palumbo keto??

----------


## gbrice75

> might be something to think about. i actually think i would do better with keto just havent had the balls to take the risk. i think this because of how much better (leaner and vascular) i look during the low carb periods of the carb cycle. most guys complain about looking flat but i actually think i look better.


You won't know until you try my friend...  :Wink: 





> yeh id be willing to go all the way with it. maybe a refeed (300g or so) every 7 days. something like that. havent really crunched the number or tried to put together a split. curious as to ur input on training while in keto. also may be a good time to run the test/var i have..


I was considering a GVT type training... something high volume. If you're interested, we can collectively come up with a split and try to run the exact same thing. I'll be posting some ideas in this thread, so stay tuned! 




> because i like to eat meat man.. and be full!


lol... state the obvious!! Me too. You know by now that I LOVE food. Fats will do a lot for satiation man, personally I'd drop to 250g and bump your fats to 120g or so. Think about how good another serving of nuts or something like that would be!  :Smilie:  





> yeh 2100 may be a bit low for me if i eat it every day and have no carbs but it is my basic BMR.. somewhere around there ought to be a good start.


Agreed




> Gb have u chekd out the palumbo keto??


Yes sir, mentioned it above (and have played around with it in the past) see below  :Smilie: 




> I am planning to run an all-out keto diet (i.e. no daily brief breaking of ketosis based on workouts... as per my long term goals, this wouldn't be optimal for me) for a while but may *eventually switch to something more along the lines of the Palumbo approach* (similar to what Lyle talks about).

----------


## --->>405<<---

Aight GB day 1 palumbo keto under way where ya at?? 

272g pro
110g fat
37g carb (32g fiber)  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

A little shopping this weekend, a little mental preparation, and a huge ****in carb day Sunday... and I'll be good to go!  :Smilie: 

Here's the workout split I've come up with. May require a bit of refining, but for the most part I'm happy with it:

*Monday:* Legs
Squat - 10x10
Lying Leg Curl - 3 x 12-15
Calve Raise - 5 x 15

*Tuesday:* Chest
Bench Press (incline, decline, barbell, dumbbell - will alternate week to week) 10x10
incline/decline flies (will do the opposite of the press) - 3 x 15

*Wednesday:* Off

*Thursday:* Back & Biceps
Medium Grip Lat Pulldown - 10x10
Seated Row (varying grips) - 4x10
Barbell Shrugs - 3x10
Curls (various) - 5x10

*Friday:* Delts & Tri's
Overhead Press - 10x10
Lateral Raise - 3 x 12-15
Rear Delt Flys - 3 x 12-15
Incline Skull Crushers - 3x10

----------


## gbrice75

Deload, week 2. Still dealing with some nagging issues but I guess they're feeling a bit better, really hoping this 2nd week will put me in a good place. 

Also, today is keto, day 1. I'm struggling a bit with food ideas... it's been a long time since I've run a keto diet and the thought of plain grilled meats sickens me. Anybody wanting to share ideas, I'm all ears!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Back In Black

Confit some duck legs man. Difficult to calculate macro's though.

I pretty much ate the same thing everyday when I did mine. Omelettes, chicken legs, zero carb cottage cheese, normal cheese and a number of spices. I found it very limiting too but I don't mind eating the same thing every day for weeks at a time.

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks BIB. Here's what I'm thinking about**:

Eggs/egg salad (eggs, mayo, mustard, spices)
Tuna salad (tuna, mayo, spices)
Chicken salad (chicken, mayo, spices)
Pork chops - nut coated and fried in coconut or macadamia nut oil
Chicken Breast (same as above)
'Meatza' - ground beef, cheese, low carb tomato sauce, spices
bacon. LOTS OF BACON. 
protein powders/liquid egg whites/nuts or nut butters
fatty steak cuts (ribeye would be awesome)

----------


## Back In Black

> Thanks BIB. Here's what I'm thinking about**:
> 
> Eggs/egg salad (eggs, mayo, mustard, spices)
> Tuna salad (tuna, mayo, spices)
> Chicken salad (chicken, mayo, spices)
> Pork chops - nut coated and fried in coconut or macadamia nut oil
> Chicken Breast (same as above)
> 'Meatza' - ground beef, cheese, low carb tomato sauce, spices
> bacon. LOTS OF BACON. 
> ...


Ribeye and mayo mmmmmmm :Smilie:  See, there are some good things in a keto :Smilie: 

I have actually read a few things about (and had an argument on here with a member) about how much animal fat should be in a keto diet. Let's face it, there's gonna be a ton of saturated fat (compared to a normal diet) it's not a plan I would want to follow a long time. The alternative of just lean cuts of meat and lots of added unsaturated fats (with no carbs) doesn't bare thinking about in terms of diet longevity from a boredom/blandness point of view.

Mind your salt intake too buddy :Wink: 

I can devise you a low carb brownie recipe if you like, are you taking sweeteners as part of your plan or removing completely?

----------


## --->>405<<---

Thanks for the meat salad ideas!! Yeh! Chicken salad!! With nuts.. Yum.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Ribeye and mayo mmmmmmm See, there are some good things in a keto


Ribeye and mayo!?! WTF!?!?! lol




> I have actually read a few things about (and had an argument on here with a member) about how much animal fat should be in a keto diet. Let's face it, there's gonna be a ton of saturated fat (compared to a normal diet) it's not a plan I would want to follow a long time. The alternative of just lean cuts of meat and lots of added unsaturated fats (with no carbs) doesn't bare thinking about in terms of diet longevity from a boredom/blandness point of view.


Couldn't agree more, and as such, I'm using this diet more as a 'tool' to:

a) help quickly reduce bodyfat and get me back on track
b) (hopefully) increase insulin sensitivity

You're right though. Saturated fats will most definitely be higher than on any other type of diet. Luckily, I have bloodwork due again in about 1.5 months so we'll see what's doing. In the meantime, water intake will be increased, and I'll be supplementing with metamucil (fiber). 

Btw, when the fck did 57g of cashews contain 17g carbs?!?! I just had a pack and read the label halfway through - I was floored. These are just plain cashews, not honey roasted or anything like that. WTF?




> I can devise you a low carb brownie recipe if you like, are you taking sweeteners as part of your plan or removing completely?


I'm continuing to use stevia and to a lesser degree, splenda. So yea, bring it on!! lol




> Thanks for the meat salad ideas!! Yeh! Chicken salad!! With nuts.. Yum.


Oh hell yea man, I couldn't do just plain chicken and eggs every day, love both as salads though. Over a huge plate of greens... mmmm!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Just finished:

10oz roast pork loin w/ sauteed broccoli rabe, garlic, mushrooms and sun-dried tomato.  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> Ribeye and mayo!?! WTF!?!?! lol
> 
> *ha ha, not together mate*
> 
> Couldn't agree more, and as such, I'm using this diet more as a 'tool' to:
> 
> a) help quickly reduce bodyfat and get me back on track
> b) (hopefully) increase insulin sensitivity
> 
> ...


Right, this is my conversion from metric to your funny weights system :Wink: 

2oz unsweetened cocoa powder
1.5oz your choice of sweetener
1.5oz protein powder, vanilla works well but choc is ok. Even unflavoured works but makes for a more bitter taste
Teaspoon baking powder
1 egg
1/4 cup skim milk
3/4 cup natural yoghurt

Mix together (I do mine in a food mixer) and cook either in a brownie tin or it will make 8 muffin/cupcakes. 

I cook mine at 350f for about a dozen minutes.

Now, I use proper sugar in mine and even then it's less than 10g carbs per serving with about 8g pro and maybe 4g fats. Your macro's will be different using sweetener, for sure. I then store them in the fridge for up to a week.

Hopefully I got all the conversions correct.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hmm.. brazil nuts and macadamia nuts huh?? good to know. I am eating about 300g avocado per day and loving it!

----------


## gbrice75

Re: the nuts - yea, I've never really payed attention since nuts were seldom a big part of my usual diet, but gotdamn!!! No more cashews for me. Not a big fan of Brazil nuts, but do love macadamia nuts. Almonds should be ok as well...




> Right, this is my conversion from metric to your funny weights system
> 
> 2oz unsweetened cocoa powder
> 1.5oz your choice of sweetener
> 1.5oz protein powder, vanilla works well but choc is ok. Even unflavoured works but makes for a more bitter taste
> Teaspoon baking powder
> 1 egg
> 1/4 cup skim milk
> 3/4 cup natural yoghurt
> ...


Lmao @ our "funny weights system".  :Smilie:  Thanks for the info, can't wait to make and try em!!

----------


## Back In Black

> Re: the nuts - yea, I've never really payed attention since nuts were seldom a big part of my usual diet, but gotdamn!!! No more cashews for me. Not a big fan of Brazil nuts, but do love macadamia nuts. Almonds should be ok as well...
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao @ our "funny weights system".  Thanks for the info, can't wait to make and try em!!


Don't expect miracles bud, it contains no real chocolate but it's a good sub. I'd rather undercook than over cook too so start at 10 minutes. 

If you can fit them in (in terms of macro's) sprinkle with pecans before you pop them in the oven. This does NOT work with macadamia's!!!

----------


## gbrice75

^^ nothing a little cacao powder can't fix!  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^ nothing a little cacao powder can't fix!


ive been eating 250 cals (or so) of 90% cacao ED for awhile..

----------


## gbrice75

> ive been eating 250 cals (or so) of 90% cacao ED for awhile..


The stuff is awesome. Where do you buy yours from?

----------


## gbrice75

Wheel pics.... taken this morning (not leg day):

----------


## Zodiac82

choo-choooo!!...oh sorry lol...nice cuts gb..

hows the diet goin so far???

feelin sluggish ot ur gtg...

kinda asked 405 the same..so I had to modify the question as to not get a cheap double post lol

----------


## gbrice75

> choo-choooo!!...oh sorry lol...nice cuts gb..
> 
> hows the diet goin so far???
> 
> feelin sluggish ot ur gtg...
> 
> kinda asked 405 the same..so I had to modify the question as to not get a cheap double post lol


lol, thanks buddy! Not feeling sluggish at all (yet), feeling pretty good actually. However, I'm deloading, so the true test will be next week when I start training at 100% again.

----------


## Zodiac82

will be watchin

----------


## gbrice75

> will be watchin


You had to mention it, huh!?! lol. 

Feeling a tad sluggish today. Probably the first day I'm actually in ketosis. However, my goal isn't full blown ketosis anyway. Calorie restriction via low/no carb, if I happen to enjoy the benefits of a ketogenic state, it's a bonus.

----------


## Zodiac82

> You had to mention it, huh!?! lol.
> 
> Feeling a tad sluggish today. Probably the first day I'm actually in ketosis. However, my goal isn't full blown ketosis anyway. Calorie restriction via low/no carb, if I happen to enjoy the benefits of a ketogenic state, it's a bonus.


haha....apologies...psychosomatic maybe....maybe you'll start to utilize ur other energy sources

----------


## tarmyg

> You had to mention it, huh!?! lol. 
> 
> Feeling a tad sluggish today. Probably the first day I'm actually in ketosis. However, my goal isn't full blown ketosis anyway. Calorie restriction via low/no carb, if I happen to enjoy the benefits of a ketogenic state, it's a bonus.


Put a spoon of butter in your coffee. This will help.


Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## --->>405<<---

> You had to mention it, huh!?! lol. 
> 
> Feeling a tad sluggish today. Probably the first day I'm actually in ketosis. However, *my goal isn't full blown ketosis anyway. Calorie restriction via low/no carb, if I happen to enjoy the benefits of a ketogenic state, it's a bonus.*


exactly my position buddy!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Put a spoon of *peanut* butter in your coffee. This will help.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ~T


Fixed.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey GB hows the keto going? howd the refeed go? etc..

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB hows the keto going? howd the refeed go? etc..


Hey bud, perfect week Monday through Friday; not a morsel passed these lips that wasn't planned. The weekend was somewhat fcked up as we had plans both Fri and Sat night. Did a bit of drinking Fri. night, bit of eating Sat. night, but I'm ok with that. Certainly broke keto but likely didn't go over calories, so it's fine. 

Sunday I did a light refeed, just a couple of carb meals and now I'm back at it. 

How about you?

----------


## gbrice75

Back at it!!! Started my 6 week GVT routine today. Considering this somewhat of a 'feeler' week. Proper weight adjustments will be made next week. 

*Squat*
Sets 1-10: 205lbs x 10 (90 secs rest between sets)

*Lying Leg Curl*
Sets 1-10: 100lbs x 10 (60 secs between sets)

*Standing Calve Raise*
Sets 1-5: 100lbs x 15 (60 secs rest)

As you can see, weights were a bit light as per my being able to complete all 100 reps. I'll probably be bumping squat up to 225lbs next week, curl up to 110lbs (that one came close on the last couple of sets), calve raise will stay the same. 

20 mins cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Hey bud, perfect week Monday through Friday; not a morsel passed these lips that wasn't planned. The weekend was somewhat fcked up as we had plans both Fri and Sat night. Did a bit of drinking Fri. night, bit of eating Sat. night, but I'm ok with that. Certainly broke keto but likely didn't go over calories, so it's fine. 
> 
> Sunday I did a light refeed, just a couple of carb meals and now I'm back at it. 
> 
> How about you?


last week went well. i went way over on cals almost every day BUT i was feeling out the diet. ive never run keto so it takes me a little while to dial in. this week i figured out to set my meals at specific times, thus eliminating the "spoonful of almond butter here" and "bag of pork skins there" logic.  :Smilie:  (10 days straight)

i suspect this week will be much more on point. i did hit keto last week though. 15 whatever it is on the pee strips. this week i intend to run keto straight thru until thanksgiving day.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> last week went well. i went way over on cals almost every day BUT i was feeling out the diet. ive never run keto so it takes me a little while to dial in. this week i figured out to set my meals at specific times, thus eliminating the "spoonful of almond butter here" and "bag of pork skins there" logic.  (10 days straight)
> 
> i suspect this week will be much more on point. i did hit keto last week though. 15 whatever it is on the pee strips. this week i intend to run keto straight thru until thanksgiving day.


Nice!! About 10 days then a huge refeed... sound good to me. No better day to refeed than Thxgiving!  :Big Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Nice!! About 10 days then a huge refeed... sound good to me. No better day to refeed than Thxgiving!


u dang tootin!  :Smilie: 

have been discussing the potential dishes with the wife today as a matter of fact!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Chest & Bi's (60 secs rest between each set)

*Incline Bench Press:* 10x10 @ 135lbs
Sets 1-10: 10 reps

*Decline Dumbbell Fly:* 3x15 @ 30lbs
Sets 1-3: 15 reps

*Machine Curl:* 5x10 @ 80lbs
Sets 1-5: 10 reps

30 mins cardio

Again, a bit on the light side as I'm feeling out the routine. Next incline day will be bumped to 155lbs, but the last set or 2 was feeling kinda heavy, lol.

----------


## gbrice75

Taken this morning. Tough angle.

----------


## gbrice75

Starting to get that paranoid feeling that I'm eating too much fat and screwing up my fat loss... ARGH I must fight the demons!!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Starting to get that paranoid feeling that I'm eating too much fat and screwing up my fat loss... ARGH I must fight the demons!!!!


 :LOL:   :LOL:  Lmao!! You too huh..  :LOL:   :LOL: 

Last week there were several 200+ g fat days. Think its more the refeed.. Feeling better today..

----------


## gbrice75

> Lmao!! You too huh..  
> 
> Last week there were several 200+ g fat days. Think its more the refeed.. Feeling better today..


I'm around 100-150g fat depending on the day, probably closer to 150g which is fine. I'd really like to get it to around 120-130g though.

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Back (60 secs rest between each set)

*Lat Pulldown:* (medium grip, 10x10)
Sets 1-10: 120lbs x 10

*Seated Row:* (close grip, 5x10)
Sets 1-5: 120lbs x 10

*Barbell Shrugs:* 5x10
Sets 1-5: 185lbs x 10

*One Arm Dumbbell Rows:* 3x15
Sets 1-3: 55lbs (each) x 15

30 mins cardio

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Delts, Tri's (60 secs rest between sets)

*Standing Barbell Shoulder Press* - 10x10 @ 105lbs
Sets 1-10: 10 reps each (had to use push-press on a few reps towards the end)

*Lateral Raise -* 3x15 @ 20lbs
Sets 1-3: 15 reps each

*Rear Delt Fly -* 3x15 @ 15lbs 
Sets 1-3: 15 reps each

*Dips -* 5x10 @ bodyweight
Sets 1-5: 10 reps each

*Tricep Pressdown -* 5x10 @ 140lbs
Sets 1-5: 10 reps each

----------


## --->>405<<---

yo GB how r u doing with cravings?? (carb)

ive been on point with diet for the most part all week.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> yo GB how r u doing with cravings?? (carb)
> 
> ive been on point with diet for the most part all week.


It's funny bro, I haven't been craving much at all. I attribute this to a few things:

1 - I'm much more accustomed to dieting (i.e. going without) than I was the last time I ran keto

2 - I'm running the diet, not obsessing over it (like I had previously)

3 - I'm eating plenty of fat now (unlike before), and as a result, feeling pretty satiated most of the time. 

Having said all that, I may need to drop fats slightly, we'll see. I'm going to give it another 2 weeks before making any changes, but weight hasn't really changed (since the initial drop, water weight mostly), nor has my appearance as far as I can tell. Again, it's only been 2 weeks, far too soon to really see any results, so I'm not in panic mode - yet.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

As my schedule permits, I can only workout 2 days this week. Decided to give legs a break (still feeling some pain in my left quad, but not nearly as bad as when I was going heavy) and blast upper body, split as such:

*Today's Workout:* Chest, Delts, Tri's

*Decline Bench Press:* 10x10 @ 185lbs 
Sets 1-10: 10 reps each (used rest/pause throughout the last 2-3 sets)

*Incline Dumbbell Fly*
Sets 1-3: 40lbs x 15

*Standing Overhead Barbell Press*
Sets 1-5: 115lbs x 10

*Lateral Raise*
Sets 1-4: 25lbs x 10

*Rear Delt Fly*
Sets 1-4: 15lbs x 10

*Cable Front Raise* (supinated grip)
Sets 1-4: 50lbs x 10

*Incline Skull Crushers*
Sets 1-5: 75lbs x 10

----------


## --->>405<<---

yo GB have a merry thanksgiving  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> yo GB have a merry thanksgiving


Thanks brother, same to you! Have a very carb heavy, calorie filled Thanksgiving. I'm shooting for 10,000kcal bare minimum.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thanks brother, same to you! Have a very carb heavy, calorie filled Thanksgiving. I'm shooting for 10,000kcal bare minimum.


LOL.. u know this keto has been working.. slowly, but im really not counting cals too much. i pre calculated my daily intake (as u know) and since then have been eating all that and trying not to go too much over, but have found even being a bit half ass i am still dropping fat. i think im lean enuff now to where i dont care ab out how fast i drop it, just that i drop it!!

BTW the love handles are finally going away!!!  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

how about you??

----------


## gbrice75

> LOL.. u know this keto has been working.. slowly, but im really not counting cals too much. i pre calculated my daily intake (as u know) and since then have been eating all that and trying not to go too much over, but have found even being a bit half ass i am still dropping fat. i think im lean enuff now to where i dont care ab out how fast i drop it, just that i drop it!!
> 
> BTW the love handles are finally going away!!! 
> 
> how about you??


Same here on all the above, except for the love handles - still have em'. Lower back is my worst spot by a long shot.  :Frown:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Same here on all the above, except for the love handles - still have em'. Lower back is my worst spot by a long shot.


Mine too man.. Mine too.

----------


## tarmyg

> Same here on all the above, except for the love handles - still have em'. Lower back is my worst spot by a long shot.


And mine :-(


Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## mockery

embrace dietary fats, num num num

as you will soon find out having a night protein high fat breakfast will give you better energy and a start to your day then the traditional carb breaky!

eat a kilo of chicken thighs a day, that easy 1800 calories right there and CHEAP! and TASTEY

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Taken this morning. Tough angle.


hi buddy, your looking thick bro nice work!...

----------


## mockery

> hi buddy, your looking thick bro nice work!...


you forgot the "no homo" or did you!

----------


## gbrice75

> hi buddy, your looking thick bro nice work!...


Thanks brother! Looking great in your avy yourself!

----------


## gbrice75

I've modified my approach to GVT/high volume training, mainly because a couple of good friends have me paranoid that I'm "waisting my time" doing sub-optimal sets (i.e. the early sets in a typical GVT approach). SO...

My new approach is pretty flexible; the goal is to simply hit 10 sets or 100 reps for every (major) muscle group. They key is to start with a much heavier weight (roughly 10RM) than a traditional high volume approach (which has you starting at around your 20RM and maintaining that same weight for all 10 sets) and reduce weight as needed. Also, I am not worried about sticking with the same movement for all 10 sets. Simply - 10 sets, or 100 reps - for every major muscle group. However you get there is up to you. Below is what I did for legs today, just to give an idea of what I'm talking about**:

*Barbell Squat*
Set 1: 315lbs x 10
Set 2: 295lbs x 10
Set 3: 275lbs x 10
Sets 4-6: 225lbs x 10

*Hack Squat*
Sets 1-2: 180lbs x 10

*Quad Extension*
Sets 1-2: 140lbs x 10

(this is in contrast to my traditional GVT leg day last session which was simply 10 sets of 10 reps @ 185lbs)

So I've accomplished my 10 sets/100 reps using 3 different exercises. The early sets are heavier and therefore, not 'sub optimal'. The purpose of the later sets is more just to stay in line with the high volume approach, and to deplete glycogen stores, etc. I feel that this approach kind of gives me the best of both worlds, without overdoing it on either (e.g. I'll save my joints and tendons by staying around my 10RM and not going TOO heavy, especially w/ every set... and will still get the benefits of high volume). With a once a week per group split, I think I'll have adequate rest. My session continued...

*Lying Leg Curl*
Sets 1-2: 150lbs x 10
Set 3: 140lbs x 10
Set 4: 130lbs x 10
Sets 5-6: 120lbs x 10
Sets 7-10: 110lbs x 10

(last week, I did 10x10 @ 100lbs)

*Standing Calf Raise*
Sets 1-5: 140lbs x 15

----------


## oatmeal69

Don't know your experience, but for whatever reason dumb bell lunges kill my hams WAY more than leg curls. I never have a time where I'm not really sore for days, even if I do them weekly. Just an observation.

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Chest/Bi's

*Incline Bench Press*
225lbs x 10
205lbs x 9
185lbs x 10
165lbs x 10
155lbs x 10
155lbs x 10
155lbs x 10
135lbs x 10
135lbs x 10
135lbs x 10

*Pec Deck*
150lbs x 10
120lbs x 15
120lbs x 12

*Machine Curl*
100lbs x 10
100llbs x 10
90lbs x 10
90lbs x 10
80lbs x 10
80lbs x 10

----------


## --->>405<<---

how bout the fat loss GB? with me i think im losing some but its slow, i also am not really being very strict with over all cals and i ate a lot over thanksgiving..  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Don't know your experience, but for whatever reason dumb bell lunges kill my hams WAY more than leg curls. I never have a time where I'm not really sore for days, even if I do them weekly. Just an observation.


Strange, because when I do lunges I find they work my quads more than anything else. But hey, whatever works!




> how bout the fat loss GB? with me i think im losing some but its slow, i also am not really being very strict with over all cals and i ate a lot over thanksgiving..


Meh. Honestly, I feel like I look WORSE - but this is just a few days after Thanksgiving and basically a bad weekend, lol. I'm having a hard time visually judging my body, because I can tell I'm bigger, from a muscular standpoint. It's just getting tough for me to discern anymore... but the fact is I'm (much) fatter than I'm comfortable with and it needs to change asap!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Meh. Honestly, I feel like I look WORSE - but this is just a few days after Thanksgiving and basically a bad weekend, lol. I'm having a hard time visually judging my body, because I can tell I'm bigger, from a muscular standpoint. It's just getting tough for me to discern anymore... but the fact is I'm (much) fatter than I'm comfortable with and it needs to change asap!


what kind of cardio are you doing? how has ur diet been over the last 6 months?  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

> *Today's Workout:* Chest/Bi's
> 
> *Incline Bench Press*
> 225lbs x 10
> 205lbs x 9
> 185lbs x 10
> 165lbs x 10
> 155lbs x 10
> 155lbs x 10
> ...


10 sets of incline **** ME ;-) That is brutal!!!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## mockery

lunges hammer my quads, i do them in the smith machine. but i defiantly get some hammy pain from them 2 days later. I dont train quads and hamms the same day.

----------


## gbrice75

> what kind of cardio are you doing? how has ur diet been over the last 6 months?


Getting in about 30 mins/session, typically 4 days a week. Not much, I know. I hate cardio like the devil. If cardio were the difference between 10% and 12% (and I don't think it is for the record), I'll concede to staying at 12%, lol.




> 10 sets of incline **** ME ;-) That is brutal!!!
> 
> Thanks
> ~T


When I did 10 sets of incline last time in the 'typical' GVT approach (i.e. for me, 135lbs x 10 for 10 sets), it still got tough during the last few sets. With my new approach (starting around 10RM vs. 20), the difference is night and day. Even by the time I reduced down to 135lbs for those last few sets, I was dying. I literally couldn't take the pain anymore, and my tri's were complete rubber. Today, I'm sore as fvck too, which is always welcome.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Getting in about 30 mins/session, typically 4 days a week. Not much, I know. I hate cardio like the devil. If cardio were the difference between 10% and 12% (and I don't think it is for the record), I'll


yeh i hear you. im doing all HIIT.. 4-5 days per week. either 12 sets 30/60 (PWO) or 18 sets 30/60 (cardio only/abs).. personally i think cardio could be the difference for me between 16% and 10-12%..

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Back

*Pendlay Row*
165lbs x 10
165lbs x 10
165lbs x 10
155lbs x 10
155lbs x 10

A VERY humbling exercise, when you realize that you can't handle more weight (with good form) without the momentum normally used in typical rows (45 degree angle). 

*Close Grip Lat Pulldown*
4 sets - 140lbs x 10

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*
4 sets - 150lbs x 10

*Barbell Shrugs* (typical pyramid)
135lbs x 15
185lbs x 10
225lbs x 10
275lbs x 10
315lbs x 10
315lbs x 10
275lbs x 10
275lbs x 10
225lbs x 10
225lbs x 10

*Seated Row* (Medium grip)
130lbs x 10
130lbs x 10
120lbs x 10
120lbs x 10

----------


## -KJ-

Just checking in... solid work GB! 

Where are you sitting now?

----------


## gbrice75

> Just checking in... solid work GB! 
> 
> Where are you sitting now?


Thanks bro. 206lbs fasted, but really looking bad around the midsection. Very hard to gauge my bodyfat as I hold so much in that area but not much elsewhere... guesstimating 16%, possibly higher. Ugh.

----------


## -KJ-

Your a lot better off than I am. I just cant seem to get into it with the holidays coming up, training yes but diet is 50/50.

Keep it up bro, slow and steady. 

Nice workout, like GVT but not lol.

----------


## theRZA

> Thanks bro. 206lbs fasted, but really looking bad around the midsection. Very hard to gauge my bodyfat as I hold so much in that area but not much elsewhere... guesstimating 16%, possibly higher. Ugh.


I feel you Gbrice, I look like i have sub10% bf everywhere on my body, except my gut. I will never understand how I can have protruding veins on all my extremities, yet a gut that won't quit.

Were you ever very overweight/obese?

----------


## DPTUK

....

----------


## Back In Black

*watching*

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *watching*


 :LOL:  me 2.. Thinking about some popcorn..  :LOL:

----------


## tarmyg

> Hey Buddy,*---SNIPP*


So you want him to do a 2 day a week fast combined with a Ketogenic diet and a reefed? I would really like you to explain this idea about the need to drop fat WHILE on Ketogenic diet, where is the energy suppose to come from? I am trying to find any reading online about this but it seems take out of thin air, IMHO!

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## gbrice75

> Your a lot better off than I am. I just cant seem to get into it with the holidays coming up, training yes but diet is 50/50.


Same here bro. Training is on point, diet isn't terrible (but has been as of late), but is just kind of 'blah'. I'm sort of burned out on it tbh. But, as long as I'm not binging and eating junk (which I'm not), I feel ok.




> Nice workout, like GVT but not lol.


lol, exactly. It's my hybrid HIT/GVT routine. I used to say you can't mix high volume and high intensity. I'm now calling bullshit on myself.  :Smilie: 




> I feel you Gbrice, I look like i have sub10% bf everywhere on my body, except my gut. I will never understand how I can have protruding veins on all my extremities, yet a gut that won't quit.


Right!? Same here... veins were popping today all throughout my delts, but lift up that shirt and WATCH OUT!!! Fatso is in the house. I do have a protruding gut, almost a distended belly look, but even worse is my lower back/hips... that's definitely my bad spot. 




> Were you ever very overweight/obese?


Yep (which I know explains a lot). From about 18 to 33 (with the exception of a few brief 'rebounds'), I averaged 255lbs and mid 30's bodyfat at 5'10. Check it out:

----------


## gbrice75

> *watching*





> me 2.. Thinking about some popcorn..


lol, it sounds you guys are waiting for/expecting me to school DPTUK, but tbh I like some of his thoughts. I'll elaborate (and refute when necessary) below:




> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Good job on the progress.


Thanks brother.




> I just wanted to add something which may help.


I'm always open to any input/feedback.  :Wink: 




> As you know I have experimented to death with Keto diets etc and was following Lyle's UD2.
> 
> I have played around with Fat intake on Keto, now I know most people will say the Keto is supposed to be a high fat diet and "fat doesn't make you fat" etc blah blah blah....but I just feel your high fat intake is holding back your progress, you really don't need to be eating 150g fat.....I would say half that is more than enough.


My fat was maxed out at 130g/day which at some point I decided was in fact too high (for me) and dropped to around 110g. Protein remained consistent at 200-225g. 




> The trick is to drop calories very low, just moderately high protein (but not too high) and moderately low fat...and obviously no carbs, something like 180g protein 70g fat 25g carbs will give you 1450 calories.
> 
> Now I know what you are thinking, holy shit that's too low and I will lose muscle blah blah blah......BUT


When I run my carb cycle, I run 3 straight days (my no carb days) at around 1600 calories, so 1450 isn't far off the mark for me really. I have an incessantly slow metabolism and, aside from the gym, a rather sedentary lifestyle, so my caloric requirements are relatively low. So, I'm still with you... 




> The trick is rather than doing one refeed a week (usually over weekend) do two, one mid week and one at the weekend with MODERATE carbs.
> 
> So it would look like this:
> 
> Monday 1450 cals (180p 70f 25c)
> Tuesday 1450 cals (180p 70f 25c)
> Wednesday 1450 cals (180p 70f, 25c)
> 
> .....now by this point you should be beginning to feel like shit, this is leptin playing round saying yo I am about to getting to freak mode here u better feed me....


 :LOL: 




> Now at this point people will struggle on with 2 or 3 more days on keto until the refeed and carb up day....this is a big mistake in my opinion (based on my experience)


I understand why you may have felt it wasn't optimal for you, but I'm curious as to why you'd call it a "mistake" when the goal (for most) would be to achieve full blow ketosis...?




> ....right at this point you stick in the Oatmeal but remember this is not a massive carb up or refeed day its just a mini emergency control one just saying to leptin and your body yo buddy its all cool don't freak the carb police are on the way..
> 
> 
> So Thursday its gonna look like this (also at this point you dropping the fats)
> 
> Thursday: 180p, 150c 50f for 2000 cals or so etc
> 
> Friday & Saturday:
> 
> ...


I kind of like it. It's a quasi-carb cycle in a way. I wouldn't call it a keto diet since we'd be ingesting carbs right at the onset of ketosis, but as a low-carb regimen to restrict calories without (much) muscle wasting, I think it's a decent layout tbh.  :Smilie:

----------


## joebailey1271

Gb when I did keto. 

2600 cals. sun/mon/tues

2200 cals. wed/thurs/fri

then Saturday carbed up. 

maybe you could try 2400 3 days then 2000 3 days and then slowly lower till u feel your loosing fat. 

anyways my .2

----------


## gbrice75

Haven't logged in about a week... but figured I'd throw something up today:

*Circuit Training -* Legs


*CIRCUIT A*
*Barbell Squat:*  275lbs x 10
*Leg Press:*  270lbs x 10
*Hack Squat:*  180lbs x 10

Repeat 4 times. No rest between exercises, 2 mins rest between the tri-set.

*CIRCUIT B*
*Leg Curl:*  120lbs x 10
*Hyperextension:* +25lbs x 10

Repeat 5 times. No rest between exercises, 1 min rest between superset.

Cardio, 30 mins

----------


## oatmeal69

> Haven't logged in about a week... but figured I'd throw something up today


We were hoping for longer, but if that's all you can do...
LOL, totally kidding! I enjoy checking in on this thread, keep it up!

----------


## gbrice75

> We were hoping for longer, but if that's all you can do...
> LOL, totally kidding! I enjoy checking in on this thread, keep it up!


 :LOL:  Thanks sir. Appreciate you following along; you seem to be one of the few who still are. :\

----------


## gbrice75

*Tuesday:* Chest & Bi's

*CIRCUIT A:*
*Incline Bench Press:*  185lbs x 10
*Decline DB Bench PRess:*  85lbs x 10
*Incline DB Fly:*  40lbs x 15

Repeat 4 times. No rest between exercises, 2 mins rest between sets

*CIRCUIT B:*
*Machine Curl:*  100lbs x 10
*Barbell 21's:*  45lbs x 21

Repeat 3 times. No rest between exercises, 1 min rest between sets

Cardio 30 mins

----------


## bikeral

> Same here bro. Training is on point, diet isn't terrible (but has been as of late), but is just kind of 'blah'. I'm sort of burned out on it tbh. But, as long as I'm not binging and eating junk (which I'm not), I feel ok.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, exactly. It's my hybrid HIT/GVT routine. I used to say you can't mix high volume and high intensity. I'm now calling bullshit on myself. 
> 
> 
> 
> Right!? Same here... veins were popping today all throughout my delts, but lift up that shirt and WATCH OUT!!! Fatso is in the house. I do have a protruding gut, almost a distended belly look, but even worse is my lower back/hips... that's definitely my bad spot. 
> ...


Great job GB. I've been meaning to ask what bodyfat% were you at in the after pics? Any loose skin issues in mid section? This is bad for me. Had 52" waist now 37". Plus I'm 48 which does not help.

----------


## gbrice75

> Great job GB. I've been meaning to ask what bodyfat% were you at in the after pics? Any loose skin issues in mid section? This is bad for me. Had 52" waist now 37". Plus I'm 48 which does not help.


In the after pics, I was ~9%. Wish I was even close to that now, lol! 

Yes, definitely a loose skin issue, mainly my lower abdominal area. I'm afraid surgery would be my only option; I had hanging skin even at 9% BF, which was depressing as fcuk. 

52" to 37" though... wow... very commendable. I was 42" at my worst, 32ish at my best. Currently in 34's although I don't see how it's even possible. 36" would probably feel much more comfortable.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> In the after pics, I was ~9%. Wish I was even close to that now, lol! 
> 
> Yes, definitely a loose skin issue, mainly my lower abdominal area. I'm afraid surgery would be my only option; I had hanging skin even at 9% BF, which was depressing as fcuk. 
> 
> 52" to 37" though... wow... very commendable. I was 42" at my worst, 32ish at my best. Currently in 34's although I don't see how it's even possible. *36" would probably feel much more comfortable.*


u still havent tried on those damn jeans!!! have you!?!??!?  :LOL:  buckle jeans BKE with 1% spandex im telling you man!

----------


## gbrice75

> u still havent tried on those damn jeans!!! have you!?!??!?  buckle jeans BKE with 1% spandex im telling you man!


lol no, but those will be my next jeans purchase!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> lol no, but those will be my next jeans purchase!


theyll make a believer out of u  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> In the after pics, I was ~9%. Wish I was even close to that now, lol! 
> 
> Yes, definitely a loose skin issue, mainly my lower abdominal area. I'm afraid surgery would be my only option; I had hanging skin even at 9% BF, which was depressing as fcuk. 
> 
> 52" to 37" though... wow... very commendable. I was 42" at my worst, 32ish at my best. Currently in 34's although I don't see how it's even possible. 36" would probably feel much more comfortable.


Wow 9%. Don't think I'll get that low. I'd be happy 13-14% and try to maintain it. I'm probably in same boat as far as surgery. I would do it but don't want to go 6 months without training.

Thanks

----------


## gbrice75

> Wow 9%. Don't think I'll get that low. I'd be happy 13-14% and try to maintain it.


So would I at this point.  :LOL: 




> I'm probably in same boat as far as surgery. I would do it but don't want to go 6 months without training.
> 
> Thanks


Same here. I have 2 hernias probably just waiting to burst, but I refuse to get surgery because I don't want to be out of commission.

----------


## gbrice75

Legs:

Barbell Squat
135 x 20
185 x 15
225 x10
275 x 8
315 x 5
365 x 3
405 x 2
425 x 1

And back down the pyramid, same weight/rep scheme. Goal was to combine semi-heavy weight with a high volume approach. 

Lying Leg Curl
50 x 20
80 x 15
110 x 10
140 x8
160 x 5
180 x 3
200 x 2

And back down the pyramid. 

Standing Calf Raise
150 x 15. (5 sets)

----------


## --->>405<<---

hows everything going GB?  :Smilie:  still keto-"ing" it?? been to buckle yet?  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> hows everything going GB?  still keto-"ing" it?? been to buckle yet?


Buckle!? I stopped weeks ago, lol!

----------


## --->>405<<---

buckle.. the jeans store man..  :Smilie: 

ur not on keto huh?  :LOL:  me either!

(like u im lazy, id rather ask than read!)

----------


## mockery

Has your fat loss stalled?

----------


## gbrice75

> Has your fat loss stalled?


Only in so much as I've been lazy and inconsistent. I've certainly shown in the past that when I go at it 100%, amazing things happen. Just need to get the fire back. Not to make excuses, but this has been a fcked up year for me and my family, making this (diet, etc) extremely difficult to focus on and/or prioritize. I'm down, but don't count me out. 2014 is my year!!  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

does having a child impact the way you have to eat?

----------


## gbrice75

> does having a child impact the way you have to eat?


Well, it impacts you as much as you'll allow it I suppose. As you know, this is a very selfish sport, so unless you plan to step on stage (I don't), you have to weigh out what's really worth giving up for it. Time, dinners with family, good times with friends (usually involving eating and drinking) etc. It's a balancing act for sure, but I've decided to prioritize family as my only real goal in all of this is longevity, and looking good for as long as I can. Vanity really.

----------


## mockery

> Well, it impacts you as much as you'll allow it I suppose. As you know, this is a very selfish sport, so unless you plan to step on stage (I don't), you have to weigh out what's really worth giving up for it. Time, dinners with family, good times with friends (usually involving eating and drinking) etc. It's a balancing act for sure, but I've decided to prioritize family as my only real goal in all of this is longevity, and looking good for as long as I can. Vanity really.


If i had kids i would have unlimited arrowroot cookies on my refeed day.

----------


## bikeral

> Only in so much as I've been lazy and inconsistent. I've certainly shown in the past that when I go at it 100%, amazing things happen. Just need to get the fire back. Not to make excuses, but this has been a fcked up year for me and my family, making this (diet, etc) extremely difficult to focus on and/or prioritize. I'm down, but don't count me out. 2014 is my year!!


Need motivation. Get a hot girl friend. J/K. Good luck man I know you can do it.

----------


## Igifuno

> Only in so much as I've been lazy and inconsistent. I've certainly shown in the past that when I go at it 100%, amazing things happen. Just need to get the fire back. Not to make excuses, but this has been a fcked up year for me and my family, making this (diet, etc) extremely difficult to focus on and/or prioritize. I'm down, but don't count me out. 2014 is my year!!


Tomorrow is a new day brother.. The day after tomorrow is a new year.  :Smilie:  get it!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Need motivation. Get a hot girl friend. J/K. Good luck man I know you can do it.


lol, thanks man!




> Tomorrow is a new day brother.. The day after tomorrow is a new year.  get it!!


Thanks brother. Always good to see a new 'face' drop by my log.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Last workout of 2013!! 


Incline Barbell Bench:
105 x 20 (warmup)
135 x 15 (warmup)
185x 12
225 x 10
225 x 8
185 x 15
135 x 20

Incline DB Fly:
40 x 15 (3 sets)

Machine Preacher Curl:
100 x 10
90 x 11
80x 12
70 x 13
60 x 14
50 x 15

30 mins cardio, done!

Have a safe and happy new year all!

----------


## BigBen86

> Yep (which I know explains a lot). From about 18 to 33 (with the exception of a few brief 'rebounds'), I averaged 255lbs and mid 30's bodyfat at 5'10. Check it out:


GB impressive Pics, great log, where have you been?

----------


## Reiid13

Gb where you at ! Bumping your thread for anyone who needs motivation !

----------

